# CM Punk signs with UFC



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

> *CM Punk discusses decision to leave WWE for UFC, his MMA debut, critics, more*
> http://www.mmafighting.com/2014/12/7/7347369/cm-punk-discusses-why-he-decided-to-sign-with-the-ufc-mma-debut














ESPN said:


> *CM Punk joins UFC, will fight in 2015*
> LAS VEGAS -- The UFC has signed former WWE professional wrestler CM Punk to fight in the Octagon.
> 
> The promotion announced the signing during its UFC 181 pay-per-view broadcast Saturday night. CM Punk, birth name Phil Brooks, never has fought professional mixed martial arts.
> ...



Brock and Punk in UFC opcorn


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

*Re: UFC Interested In Signing Former WWE Star CM Punk*

LOL. Punk would get smashed.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

*Re: UFC Interested In Signing Former WWE Star CM Punk*

He's not doing MMA, Punk is not stupid, I can see him taking part in a grappling tournament like Metamoris but Punk is not going to be an MMA fighter.


----------



## Killbane (Dec 3, 2014)

*Re: UFC Interested In Signing Former WWE Star CM Punk*

I heard this before. At first I thought CM Punk left fore UFC. I hope it works out for him.


----------



## K4L318 (Nov 12, 2014)

*Re: UFC Interested In Signing Former WWE Star CM Punk*

Bro. you want to do this over working with Ryback?


----------



## RockStarDud (Oct 27, 2014)

*Re: UFC Interested In Signing Former WWE Star CM Punk*



RCSheppy said:


> LOL. Punk would get smashed.


Yep.... Best thing that the UFC could do is feed him someone so he gets one win then watch him crash and burn on his next fight.


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

*Re: UFC Interested In Signing Former WWE Star CM Punk*

Can't wait to see his ass get knocked out in an Octagon.


----------



## RockStarDud (Oct 27, 2014)

*Re: UFC Interested In Signing Former WWE Star CM Punk*



Arcturus said:


> He's not doing MMA, Punk is not stupid, I can see him taking part in a grappling tournament like Metamoris but Punk is not going to be an MMA fighter.


I think it really depends on the payday. If Punk can get a cut of the PPV revenues... say UFC gets 400,000 buys and he gets $1.00 for each buy over 400,000 it could be worth it along with a nice 6 figure 1 fight deal.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: UFC Interested In Signing Former WWE Star CM Punk*

Bam Bam Bigelow was one of the hardest men in wrestling before going into MMA and he crumbled in his first fight. I don't see what chance Punk would have.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

*Re: UFC Interested In Signing Former WWE Star CM Punk*



RockStarDud said:


> I think it really depends on the payday. If Punk can get a cut of the PPV revenues... say UFC gets 400,000 buys and he gets $1.00 for each buy over 400,000 it could be worth it along with a nice 6 figure 1 fight deal.


From what Rener Gracie has been saying Punk is an extremely talented BJJ grappler and becoming an expert BJJ practitioner, however in the world of MMA these days you need to be an elite wrestler and striker too infact wrestlers dominate BJJ guys these days, knowing some BJJ is nowhere near enough and I am pretty sure Punk knows that.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: UFC Interested In Signing Former WWE Star CM Punk*

I think he probably wants to. You can kind of tell based on his interests, things he talks about doing, etc. There is wonder there in his mind if he can do it.

That being said, he's not a dumb man, and if he thinks he'd get embarrassed, he wouldn't do it. That's it really. I think it's going to come down to what his self confidence level is in terms of being able to fight and not get absolutely humiliated and destroyed.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: UFC Interested In Signing Former WWE Star CM Punk*

I'd rather see Punk go to Bellator first and fight some bums to build up his resume and then cross over to UFC and get hot shooted to a title match! :mark:


----------



## Iriquiz (Jul 16, 2013)

*Re: UFC Interested In Signing Former WWE Star CM Punk*

Hey maybe he is the commentator instead???


----------



## Hennessey (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: UFC Interested In Signing Former WWE Star CM Punk*

Feed him to Bobby Lashley.


----------



## Big Bird (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: UFC Interested In Signing Former WWE Star CM Punk*

Ok, look, it doesn't take a genius to see that Punk is a little old and worn down to be a legit UFC competitor. None of you are smart for saying hur hur he gon get smushed.

But from a commercial and interest standpoint, it'd be a good move to have him do TUF. It's mostly a training show. I doubt he could even win that but the UFC is actually kinda hurting right now and shit... do what you have to do, sign some names. Have him do the rookie show for some rating pops and when he loses, ask him if he wants to be a commentator.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: UFC Interested In Signing Former WWE Star CM Punk*

Would love to see Punk wreck some dudes in UFC.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

*Re: UFC Interested In Signing Former WWE Star CM Punk*



Big Bird said:


> Ok, look, it doesn't take a genius to see that Punk is a little old and worn down to be a legit UFC competitor. None of you are smart for saying that.
> 
> But from a commercial and interest standpoint, it'd be a good move to have him do TUF. It's mostly a training show. I doubt he could even win that but the UFC is actually kinda hurting right now and shit... do what you have to do, sign some names. Have him do the rookie show for some rating pops and when he loses, ask him if he wants to be a commentator.


UFC does not need Punk for 2015, they have Anderson/Diaz coming up, Weidman/Belfort, Jones/Cormier, the return of GSP and Ronda/Cyborg may finally happen too, they will be ok.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: UFC Interested In Signing Former WWE Star CM Punk*

Bellator is where the money is.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe (Nov 15, 2012)

*Re: UFC Interested In Signing Former WWE Star CM Punk*

This proposal just took 20 years off of Punk's lifespan.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: UFC Interested In Signing Former WWE Star CM Punk*

As a Punk mark all I can say is NO

UFC is for the premium MMA fighters in the world. Punk would get killed.


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

*Re: UFC Interested In Signing Former WWE Star CM Punk*

I hope it happens :lel


----------



## Big Bird (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: UFC Interested In Signing Former WWE Star CM Punk*



Arcturus said:


> UFC does not need Punk for 2015, they have Anderson/Diaz coming up, Weidman/Belfort, Jones/Cormier, the return of GSP and Ronda/Cyborg may finally happen too, they will be ok.


They're talking about boosting ratings for their TUF show, which is not doing well.

Also, since when is "need" important? You don't think they need Punk but clearly they want him and there's nothing wrong with the extra dollars he'd bring in.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

*Re: UFC Interested In Signing Former WWE Star CM Punk*

Punk is not an idiot. He knows his limits, even with an interest in the art....he's not dumb enough to kill himself.


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

*Re: UFC Interested In Signing Former WWE Star CM Punk*

He'd get his shit kicked in withing the first 20 seconds :ti


----------



## Hennessey (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: UFC Interested In Signing Former WWE Star CM Punk*

Punk: Ryback took 20 years of my life when he kicked me in the stomach and broke my ribs in a fake fight. But I would wreck some trained bitches in a real fight in the UFC.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

*Re: UFC Interested In Signing Former WWE Star CM Punk*



Big Bird said:


> They're talking about boosting ratings for their TUF show, which is not doing well.
> 
> Also, since when is "need" important? You don't think they need Punk but *clearly* they want him and there's nothing wrong with the extra dollars he'd bring in.


Have you got a quote from Dana/Fertitta saying they want him clearly?


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

*Re: UFC Interested In Signing Former WWE Star CM Punk*

he wouldn't be fighting. he would probably sign a commentating deal with ufc/bellator similar to the one bill goldberg had with EliteXC 

ufc needs all the starpower they can get right now as their tv numbers are beyond horrible


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

*Re: UFC Interested In Signing Former WWE Star CM Punk*



validreasoning said:


> he wouldn't be fighting. he would probably sign a commentating deal with ufc/bellator similar to the one bill goldberg had with EliteXC
> 
> ufc needs all the starpower they can get right now as their tv numbers are beyond horrible


Yeah I agree with this, Punk would make a great commentator not just for UFC but Bellator.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: UFC Interested In Signing Former WWE Star CM Punk*

Wow, some say he shouldn't do it because he might lose? Such a winning attitude some of you have. He obviously loves MMA so if he does do it, best of luck.


----------



## Xderby (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: UFC Interested In Signing Former WWE Star CM Punk*

Punk vs Lesnar 2 in a 1 min real fight ending with Punk's death. Cant wait


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

*Re: UFC Interested In Signing Former WWE Star CM Punk*



KoЯn;42617298 said:


> Wow, some say he shouldn't do it because he might lose? Such a winning attitude some of you have. He obviously loves MMA so if he does do it, best of luck.


I know you used the word, "some"...but I don't want him to do it because I'm legitimately a fan of his and don't want him to die.


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

*Re: UFC Interested In Signing Former WWE Star CM Punk*

Dana White is such a pussy :ti


----------



## JBLGOAT (Mar 24, 2014)

*Re: UFC Interested In Signing Former WWE Star CM Punk*

The problem with being a BJJ guy is that the fight starts on the feet. BJJ is the worst type of one dimensional fighter to be(except Royce Gracie).

Even elite level BJJ guys like Nick Diaz and BJ Penn rely a lot on their striking.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

*Re: UFC Interested In Signing Former WWE Star CM Punk*



KoЯn;42617298 said:


> Wow, some say he shouldn't do it because he might lose? Such a winning attitude some of you have. He obviously loves MMA so if he does do it, best of luck.


I think this is why they hate somebody like CM Punk, he goes out and makes a name for himself on his terms, he's confident, he's successful, he's had a lot of beautiful women in his life etc etc...basically he's the polar opposite of them.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: UFC Interested In Signing Former WWE Star CM Punk*



RCSheppy said:


> LOL. Punk would get smashed.


Just like Brock Lesnar , just like Batista , just like Bobby Lashley and hell even Alberto Del Rio fought in MMA too


----------



## Gandalf (Mar 15, 2014)

*Re: UFC Interested In Signing Former WWE Star CM Punk*

"36 YEAR OLD JUI JITSU PRACTITIONER" 

:lmao

dude is a white belt, closer to 40 than 30, would get completely wrecked in his weight division by everyone, forget about the top 10, the top 30 could probably end his careeer.


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

*Re: UFC Interested In Signing Former WWE Star CM Punk*

UFC would only bring him in as a host or commentator. He'd get owned at 205 ....he doesn't have the size advantage or competition wrestling background that Brock has in his heavyweight division. Unless you are telling me he has lightning quick/accurate hands or Frank Mir slick BJJ. He'd be a better fit in Bellator, which is ran by Scott Coker now ....who had Strikeforce.....who is ok with "freak shows" and heavily promoted Kimbo. I'd still pay to see regardless.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: UFC Interested In Signing Former WWE Star CM Punk*



Hennessey said:


> Punk: Ryback took 20 years of my life when he kicked me in the stomach and broke my ribs in a fake fight. But I would wreck some trained bitches in a real fight in the UFC.


Ya, you're totally right. Owen Hart breaking Austin's neck was totally not as serious as it was because its a "fake fight"


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

*Re: UFC Interested In Signing Former WWE Star CM Punk*

Punk on a Metamoris card in a celebrity vs celebrity grappling match is something I could see happening, but he'll never fight MMA. Brock Lesnar was an NCAA Heavyweight champion and had to cut to 265lbs in a shallow division, Punk would fight at 185er or even 170lbs and guys in these divisions are well rounded and the talent pool is deep. I doubt Punk could hang with anybody even in the top 100 of either weight class.


----------



## riahc3 (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: UFC Interested In Signing Former WWE Star CM Punk*



K4L318 said:


> Bro. you want to do this over working with Ryback?





Hennessey said:


> Punk: Ryback took 20 years of my life when he kicked me in the stomach and broke my ribs in a fake fight. But I would wreck some trained bitches in a real fight in the UFC.


Exactly. He bitches about Ryback and would get into MMA? Please. They better have a ambulance near.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: UFC Interested In Signing Former WWE Star CM Punk*

Biggest Punk fan going, but he would get KILLED and I'm sure he'd admit that.


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

*Re: UFC Interested In Signing Former WWE Star CM Punk*



santa beat me up said:


> "36 YEAR OLD JUI JITSU PRACTITIONER"
> 
> :lmao
> 
> dude is a white belt, closer to 40 than 30, would get completely wrecked in his weight division by everyone, forget about the top 10, the top 30 could probably end his careeer.


BUT HE IS TRAINED IN JU JUTSU HE IS A LEGIT FYTER WHO GOT HURT FEELINGS BECAUSE HE GOT FIRED ON HIS WEDDING DAY


Seriously, Punk isn't a real mma fan. He is a hipster. UFC is the new black so all of a sudden he wants to fight there. And dana white would do anything to take a shot at vince mcmahon.


----------



## Gandalf (Mar 15, 2014)

*Re: UFC Interested In Signing Former WWE Star CM Punk*



Stinger Fan said:


> Just like Brock Lesnar , just like Batista , just like Bobby Lashley and hell even Alberto Del Rio fought in MMA too


you're comparing apples to very skilled oranges. 

batista was horrible but he at least is at a respectable belt rank in BJJ, his stand up was disgusting, even though he won the fight. 

punk is a white belt! you could take any random person half of punks age who is a white belt and they would get tapped out in under a minute by anyone in the ufc.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

*Re: UFC Interested In Signing Former WWE Star CM Punk*



BruceLeGorille said:


> BUT HE IS TRAINED IN JU JUTSU HE IS A LEGIT FYTER WHO GOT HURT FEELINGS BECAUSE HE GOT FIRED ON HIS WEDDING DAY
> 
> 
> Seriously, Punk isn't a real mma fan. He is a hipster. UFC is the new black so all of a sudden he wants to fight there. And dana white would do anything to take a shot at vince mcmahon.


That's unfair, Punk was wearing Fedor/Pride shirts back in 2006, even rocked it back in 08 he has clearly been an MMA fan for some time.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: UFC Interested In Signing Former WWE Star CM Punk*



riahc3 said:


> Exactly. He bitches about Ryback and would get into MMA? Please. They better have a ambulance near.












SURPRISE unk2

Strong future angle potential imo :banderas


----------



## Gandalf (Mar 15, 2014)

*Re: UFC Interested In Signing Former WWE Star CM Punk*

i'd pay money to see an open weight fight between ryback and punk, pride rules.


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: UFC Interested In Signing Former WWE Star CM Punk*

Punk will probably be in TUF or do a one-off celebrity Type of match to draw ratings for a Show.

Dana isn't thinking like a smark, he thinks like a Businessman and so does Punk. I'm pretty certain Punk doesn't delude himself into beeing a Light Heavyweight Champion and beating the likes of Jon Jones but he's been passionate about it and if he can make good money off appearances or even a fight he may join.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: UFC Interested In Signing Former WWE Star CM Punk*



santa beat me up said:


> you're comparing apples to very skilled oranges.
> 
> batista was horrible but he at least is at a respectable belt rank in BJJ, his stand up was disgusting, even though he won the fight.
> 
> punk is a white belt! you could take any random person half of punks age who is a white belt and they would get tapped out in under a minute by anyone in the ufc.


I pointed out that because its a fake fight, hardly means that bones cannot be broken, or concussions aren't possible. Also, you're not meant to intentionally hurt someone in a wrestling ring because someone will not be ready for it at all, you're taking someones life into your own hands in there and someone could be paralyzed at any moment if a move is done wrong. That's why I brought up Austin's neck breaking at the hands of someone else. He wasn't ready for it, he wasn't expecting it so him getting hurt doesn't make him a pussy by any means or that he wouldn't be able to fight someone just because he got hurt in a wrestling ring. It's a stupid mentality. There's a reason why you completely ignored my point, because it doesn't suit you in claiming something about skill when that wasn't what my post nor the post I was responding to was about at all


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

*Re: UFC Interested In Signing Former WWE Star CM Punk*

Punk is not going to UFC, he would get crushed; and Punk's not taking that risk.


----------



## Gandalf (Mar 15, 2014)

*Re: UFC Interested In Signing Former WWE Star CM Punk*



Stinger Fan said:


> I pointed out that because its a fake fight, hardly means that bones cannot be broken, or concussions aren't possible. Also, you're not meant to intentionally hurt someone in a wrestling ring because someone will not be ready for it at all, you're taking someones life into your own hands in there and someone could be paralyzed at any moment if a move is done wrong. That's why I brought up Austin's neck breaking at the hands of someone else. He wasn't ready for it, he wasn't expecting it so him getting hurt doesn't make him a pussy by any means or that he wouldn't be able to fight someone just because he got hurt in a wrestling ring. It's a stupid mentality. There's a reason why you completely ignored my point, because it doesn't suit you in claiming something about skill when that wasn't what my post nor the post I was responding to was about at all


uhhh

i responded to what you said about rc sheppys post... 

"LOL. punk would get smashed!" 

then you listed off names of other wrestlers that fought in mma. 

i didn't reply to your owen hart post.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: UFC Interested In Signing Former WWE Star CM Punk*

Nah, it isn't happening. They were wondering if he'd take a spot on TUF lol? As if?


I would like to see him do Metamoris some time down the line tho. He can be the 'special attraction' in something he actually has a shot at that way.


KoЯn;42617298 said:


> Wow, some say he shouldn't do it because he might lose? Such a winning attitude some of you have. He obviously loves MMA so if he does do it, best of luck.


Keep in mind that MMA is not just a sport. If you lose at baseball or tennis or what have you, it's pat yourself on the back, oh well better luck next time. Losing in MMA takes a great deal of physical pain, and for someone that walked away from a profession largely due to how broken down his body was it really doesn't add up.

edit: not to mention he would be going into the worst weight classes in terms of elite competition, were he to start MMA.


----------



## The Caped Crusader (Dec 27, 2008)

*Re: UFC Interested In Signing Former WWE Star CM Punk*

36 years old. That's the the important part here. Not all UFC fighters are great, but even the crappy ones spend a hell of a lot of time, years, training themselves. Punk is no better than the average person who goes to the gym somewhat or takes some classes. And he's already pretty much old for MMA. This would be an incredibly stupid idea because he will get embarrassed. If it's a bucket list thing, fair enough, since everyone should try to do what they want to. But if it's just about attention seeking and glory hunting, which it probably will be knowing this guys's ego, he's going to deserve whatever ass whooping comes his way.

Lastly, I don't believe Dana would want him. It's bullshit, and he's not going to hire some wrestling clown without any real background either. Lesnar, whatever he was, had a very solid foundation. Punk has nothing. He's not even that big of a star.


----------



## Big Bird (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: UFC Interested In Signing Former WWE Star CM Punk*



Arcturus said:


> Have you got a quote from Dana/Fertitta saying they want him clearly?


Why are you being pedantic? Just use your brain.


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

*Re: UFC Interested In Signing Former WWE Star CM Punk*

They should bring in Punk as a guest panelist/announcer


----------



## RockStarDud (Oct 27, 2014)

*Re: UFC Interested In Signing Former WWE Star CM Punk*



Stinger Fan said:


> I pointed out that because its a fake fight, hardly means that bones cannot be broken, or concussions aren't possible. Also, you're not meant to intentionally hurt someone in a wrestling ring because someone will not be ready for it at all, you're taking someones life into your own hands in there and someone could be paralyzed at any moment if a move is done wrong. That's why I brought up Austin's neck breaking at the hands of someone else. He wasn't ready for it, he wasn't expecting it so him getting hurt doesn't make him a pussy by any means or that he wouldn't be able to fight someone just because he got hurt in a wrestling ring. It's a stupid mentality. There's a reason why you completely ignored my point, because it doesn't suit you in claiming something about skill when that wasn't what my post nor the post I was responding to was about at all


Shamrock actually said Pro Wrestling was far more dangerous then MMA. 

In Wrestling you're giving your body up and allowing people to do moves in MMA. You're making sure they don't do moves on you. I doubt Brock Lesnar could f5 anyone over 180 lbs who didn't let him.


----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)

*Re: UFC Interested In Signing Former WWE Star CM Punk*

Phil's gonna get humbled like the bitch he is.


----------



## RockStarDud (Oct 27, 2014)

*Re: UFC Interested In Signing Former WWE Star CM Punk*



JBLGOAT said:


> The problem with being a BJJ guy is that the fight starts on the feet. BJJ is the worst type of one dimensional fighter to be(except Royce Gracie).
> 
> Even elite level BJJ guys like Nick Diaz and BJ Penn rely a lot on their striking.


I'd say Boxer is the worst kind of one demensional fighter. I havent seen any good Karate guys either


----------



## AboveAverageBob (Oct 23, 2013)

*Re: UFC Interested In Signing Former WWE Star CM Punk*



RugbyReindeer said:


> Bam Bam Bigelow was one of the hardest men in wrestling before going into MMA and he crumbled in his first fight. I don't see what chance Punk would have.


Lesnar and Lashley are doing ok. It works both ways, not saying he'd win or even put up a good fight just saying don't discredit him based on his pro wrestling career. And yes, I'm aware Lashley is fighting nobodies, point is some do well and some fail. I do think punk has more MMA experience when he quite than Lesnar did when he quite, although Lesnar was much younger.


----------



## RockStarDud (Oct 27, 2014)

*Re: UFC Interested In Signing Former WWE Star CM Punk*



Stinger Fan said:


> Just like Brock Lesnar , just like Batista , just like Bobby Lashley and hell even Alberto Del Rio fought in MMA too


All of them except Batista were very good amatuer wrestlers. 

Any WWE Superstar with a legit Amatuer wrestling background such as Ziggler or Swagger, would have a decent shot in a MMA Match.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: UFC Interested In Signing Former WWE Star CM Punk*



AboveAverageBob said:


> Lesnar and Lashley are doing ok. It works both ways, not saying he'd win or even put up a good fight just saying don't discredit him based on his pro wrestling career. And yes, I'm aware Lashley is fighting nobodies, point is some do well and some fail. I do think punk has more MMA experience when he quit than Lesnar did when he quit, although Lesnar was much younger.


I'm pretty sure Punk has no MMA experience, but if you mean 'experience in elements conducive to MMA' then again, no. Read the thread - hell, look at my avatar. Lesnar was wrestling before he was walking probably, NCAA champ etc. In no way does Punk have more experience than him.


----------



## CMPunk1993 (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: UFC Interested In Signing Former WWE Star CM Punk*

maybe as commentary


----------



## RockStarDud (Oct 27, 2014)

*Re: UFC Interested In Signing Former WWE Star CM Punk*



AboveAverageBob said:


> Lesnar and Lashley are doing ok. It works both ways, not saying he'd win or even put up a good fight just saying don't discredit him based on his pro wrestling career. And yes, I'm aware Lashley is fighting nobodies, point is some do well and some fail. I do think punk has more MMA experience when he quite than Lesnar did when he quite, although Lesnar was much younger.


LOL.... Lesnar was a NCAA Champion while Punk was wrestling in backyards.


----------



## Big Bird (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: UFC Interested In Signing Former WWE Star CM Punk*



AboveAverageBob said:


> Lesnar and Lashley are doing ok. It works both ways, not saying he'd win or even put up a good fight just saying don't discredit him based on his pro wrestling career. And yes, I'm aware Lashley is fighting nobodies, point is some do well and some fail. I do think *punk has more MMA experience when he quite than Lesnar did when he quite, although Lesnar was much younger.*


Then your point is completely...pointless. You shouldn't have even shared that. Brock was younger, less broken and was an all around world class athlete compared to Punk at the same age, let alone 36. That makes such an ultimate difference that it was useless to point out what you did, all due respect.


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

*Re: UFC Interested In Signing Former WWE Star CM Punk*



Stinger Fan said:


> Just like Brock Lesnar , just like Batista , just like Bobby Lashley and hell even Alberto Del Rio fought in MMA too


Lesnar had a huge wrestling background and is a genetic freak with insane power.
Lashley has never fought anyone worth while, but, has a solid wrestling background and is a genetic freak.
Batista fought once and looked like absolute shit while doing so, also, a huge HW. 
Del Rio is best known for getting his head kicked off.

Punk is a small, 220 pounder who would get eaten alive by either the HW's or LHW's. Don't be a fool.


----------



## The Caped Crusader (Dec 27, 2008)

*Re: UFC Interested In Signing Former WWE Star CM Punk*



RCSheppy said:


> Lesnar had a huge wrestling background and is a genetic freak with insane power.
> Lashley has never fought anyone worth while, but, has a solid wrestling background and is a genetic freak.
> Batista fought once and looked like absolute shit while doing so, also, a huge HW.
> Del Rio is best known for getting his head kicked off.
> ...


Punk would have to cut to Middleweight at the very least, possibly lighter. He wouldn't fight LHW or HW. He'd still get killed, don't get me wrong.


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

*Re: UFC Interested In Signing Former WWE Star CM Punk*



RockStarDud said:


> I'd say Boxer is the worst kind of one demensional fighter. *I havent seen any good Karate guys either*


Lyoto Machida is ok...


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

*Re: UFC Interested In Signing Former WWE Star CM Punk*



The Caped Crusader said:


> Punk would have to cut to Middleweight at the very least, possibly lighter. He wouldn't fight LHW or HW. He'd still get killed, don't get me wrong.


Oh, absolutely. He'd get smoked by ANYONE in the UFC, even the 145ers.


----------



## Gandalf (Mar 15, 2014)

*Re: UFC Interested In Signing Former WWE Star CM Punk*



RockStarDud said:


> I'd say Boxer is the worst kind of one demensional fighter. * I havent seen any good Karate guys either*


lyoto machida says hello


----------



## Gandalf (Mar 15, 2014)

*Re: UFC Interested In Signing Former WWE Star CM Punk*



RCSheppy said:


> Oh, absolutely. He'd get smoked by ANYONE in the UFC, even the 145ers.


dude :lmao 

even cat zingano could kick punks ass


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

*Re: UFC Interested In Signing Former WWE Star CM Punk*



santa beat me up said:


> dude :lmao
> 
> even cat zingano could kick punks ass


I know, it just boggles my mind that people think because he throws a few head kicks in a wwe ring, and trains a bit of BJJ that he will be a threat in the UFC. It's actually hilarious.


----------



## AboveAverageBob (Oct 23, 2013)

*Re: UFC Interested In Signing Former WWE Star CM Punk*



samizayn said:


> I'm pretty sure Punk has no MMA experience, but if you mean 'experience in elements conducive to MMA' then again, no. Read the thread - hell, look at my avatar. Lesnar was wrestling before he was walking probably, NCAA champ etc. In no way does Punk have more experience than him.


I'm refering to mixed martial arts, I thought Punk had been studying Brazilian jiu-jitsu for a few years now. I'm aware of Lesnars wrestling accomplishments, just wansn't thinking of them as MMA but I see your point.

My whole point though is, some wrestlers fail in MMA and some succeed.


----------



## Gandalf (Mar 15, 2014)

*Re: UFC Interested In Signing Former WWE Star CM Punk*



AboveAverageBob said:


> I'm refering to mixed martial arts, I thought Punk had been studying Brazilian jiu-jitsu for a few years now. I'm aware of Lesnars wrestling accomplishments, just wansn't thinking of them as MMA but I see your point.
> 
> My whole point though is, some wrestlers fail in MMA and some succeed.


the only wrestler that succeeded was lesnar.

though we might have different definitions on success in mma. 

winning a ufc title in only 3 fights is pretty much the most success any of them had besides ken shamrock.


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

*Re: UFC Interested In Signing Former WWE Star CM Punk*



AboveAverageBob said:


> I'm refering to mixed martial arts, I thought Punk had been studying Brazilian jiu-jitsu for a few years now. I'm aware of Lesnars wrestling accomplishments, just wansn't thinking of them as MMA but I see your point.
> 
> My whole point though is, some wrestlers fail in MMA and some succeed.


Wrestling is the best base you can have in MMA, in my opinion. 

Hughes was on top for a long time.
St Pierre was on top for a long time.
Johnny Hendricks is at the top.
Cain Velasquez is at the top.
Chris Weidman is at the top.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: UFC Interested In Signing Former WWE Star CM Punk*

CM Punk in UFC? Do UFC really want a man to die? 

CM Punk would stand no chance in UFC. If he thinks working Ryback is painful, I don't want to hear this guy complaining about UFC. I love you Punk but be realistic.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: UFC Interested In Signing Former WWE Star CM Punk*



RCSheppy said:


> Lesnar had a huge wrestling background and is a genetic freak with insane power.
> Lashley has never fought anyone worth while, but, has a solid wrestling background and is a genetic freak.
> Batista fought once and looked like absolute shit while doing so, also, a huge HW.
> Del Rio is best known for getting his head kicked off.
> ...


Punk's not 220lbs. He's perhaps 200 but he wouldn't fight at what he walks around at, he'd cut to MW or _possibly _WW. Two of the worst divisions to compete in as a newcomer



santa beat me up said:


> lyoto machida says hello


GSP is a karate guy too but I think the point was neither man is a one dimensional karate guy. Machida's got jiu jitsu and GSP is one of the best all rounders ever.



AboveAverageBob said:


> I'm refering to mixed martial arts, I thought Punk had been studying Brazilian jiu-jitsu for a few years now. I'm aware of Lesnars wrestling accomplishments, just wansn't thinking of them as MMA but I see your point.
> 
> My whole point though is, some wrestlers fail in MMA and some succeed.


He has, but remember that "doing BJJ for a few years" while you are a full time wrestler adds up to not a huge amount of actual training time. It's why the guy's still a white belt.

That said, now he has the free time to actually go all in with training should he choose.


----------



## AboveAverageBob (Oct 23, 2013)

*Re: UFC Interested In Signing Former WWE Star CM Punk*



santa beat me up said:


> the only wrestler that succeeded was lesnar.
> 
> though we might have different definitions on success in mma.
> 
> winning a ufc title in only 3 fights is pretty much the most success any of them had besides ken shamrock.


Lesnar is easily the most successful. Lashley is 12-2, to me that is successful. I think even Batista won his match? My whole point was, someone said Punk wouldn't win a fight because Bam Bam got stomped. I'm not saying Punk won't get stomped, my whole point is, he won't lose simply because he's a former wrestler. He may enjoy the challenge like Batista did, just do it to do it, I don't think he'd make the level of UFC but he could do lower level stuff.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: UFC Interested In Signing Former WWE Star CM Punk*

I doubt Punk will want to be on the TV show the Ultimate Fighter.


----------



## AboveAverageBob (Oct 23, 2013)

*Re: UFC Interested In Signing Former WWE Star CM Punk*



Big Dog said:


> I doubt Punk will want to be on the TV show the Ultimate Fighter.


That's why I don't think he'll do it. Call it ego or whatever, but I think if Punk can't compete at the UFC level he won't compete at all. I don't seem him doing TUF or lower level MMA companies.


----------



## WaheemSterling (Nov 30, 2014)

*Re: UFC Interested In Signing Former WWE Star CM Punk*

If Punk complains about Ryback being rough on him, he's not gonna get through UFC


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe (Nov 15, 2012)

*Re: UFC Interested In Signing Former WWE Star CM Punk*

He'd win a fight, but not against any of the rankers in the UFC. 

He'd fight in Lightweight or Middleweight probably. And he couldn't cut against the rankers there.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: UFC Interested In Signing Former WWE Star CM Punk*

Please, no.


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

*Re: UFC Interested In Signing Former WWE Star CM Punk*

Dana White should try to sign Buakaw Por Pramuk instead of trying to take a jab at VKM


----------



## Gandalf (Mar 15, 2014)

*Re: UFC Interested In Signing Former WWE Star CM Punk*



BruceLeGorille said:


> Dana White should try to sign Buakaw Por Pramuk instead of trying to take a jab at VKM


or diana should sign VKM and fight to the death. 

:vince5


----------



## Wabbit! (Mar 18, 2014)

*Re: UFC Interested In Signing Former WWE Star CM Punk*

They might just build him up and give him shitty opponents like they did with DC when they forced Patrick Cummins to commit suicide, when it was clear he was just a talker. 
But I'm pretty sure even Cummins will kick Punk's ass. 

BJJ is a very all or nothing martial art. Being average just doesn't cut it in it. If you're not on a Big Nog, Mir or Werdum level , you just end up looking silly trying to grope a man at all the wrong places and staring at the lights 3 minutes later. 

I don't even think Punk has a death wish as of yet. He recently got married. If he does somehow join UFC or Bellator then I'll be convinced he really does have an ego problem. Which, sadly will be fixed as soon as he enters the octagon.


----------



## BKendrickBestINTW (Sep 15, 2014)

*Re: UFC Interested In Signing Former WWE Star CM Punk*

I hope he doesn't for his health's sake. I mean could you imagine Punk fighting even someone like Diego Sanchez, he would get BRUTALIZED!!! Gracie jiu-jitsu though legendary, a game changer and with a prestigious legacy, no longer possesses the threat it once did. Today's mma fighter is much more evolved and has figured out a variety of styles to the point where we now see bjj countered by wrestlers, judo practitioners and even gifted strikers. Punk stands no chance in today's mma world, maybe back in 98 he could have made something happen with a gracie black belt. The only other guy i could have seen become a world champion was kurt angle, but now he's too old. Just look at how the gracies have been destroyed in recent years, even in the now defunct strikeforce... there is no way Punk stands a chance against formidable fighters and no one wants to see a big name fight schlubs.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: UFC Interested In Signing Former WWE Star CM Punk*

It would be a one shot deal like Batista.

- Vic


----------



## SkipMDMan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: UFC Interested In Signing Former WWE Star CM Punk*

Punk would be killed in any MMA events. If he won then you'd know it was as scripted as Mickey Rourke's boxing match in Russia.

Hmm, in that case, go Punk, go! You have AJ to patch you up back at home.


----------



## superplex23 (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: UFC Interested In Signing Former WWE Star CM Punk*

:maury :HA

Please let this be true! I'd love to see the guy get decked and then cry about it afterwards


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

*Re: UFC Interested In Signing Former WWE Star CM Punk*

It's aweseome to see all the MMA experts in one thread

:ti :ti


----------



## Yes Era (Dec 8, 2013)

*Re: UFC Interested In Signing Former WWE Star CM Punk*

If CM Punk lost or should I say got knocked out, his appeal would never be the same. Ever.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: UFC Interested In Signing Former WWE Star CM Punk*

Punk won't last 1 min in UFC. Someone he is fighting will kick him in the ribs, break them, and they he will cry about it saying "he did it on purpose he is dumb as fuck wa wa wa"


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

*Re: UFC Interested In Signing Former WWE Star CM Punk*

Interesting that some folks don't know that pro-wrestling isn't real and thus you are not supposed to be injured by your "opponent". Nor that after one mma fight you have months off to recover versus in the wwe you're expected to perform again the next night and night after with the same reckless "opponent" while injured.


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

*Re: UFC Interested In Signing Former WWE Star CM Punk*



JamesK said:


> It's aweseome to see all the MMA experts in one thread
> 
> :ti :ti


It's also awesome to see all of these people that think because he does a few MMA style moves inside the WWE that he will succeed in MMA.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

*Re: UFC Interested In Signing Former WWE Star CM Punk*



RCSheppy said:


> It's also awesome to see all of these people that think because he does a few MMA style moves inside the WWE that he will succeed in MMA.


What is an MMA move?


----------



## The Caped Crusader (Dec 27, 2008)

*Re: UFC Interested In Signing Former WWE Star CM Punk*

I think there is one reason I'd want this to happen. Listen to Punk's podcast and how he whines. If he had problems with Vince, it would be absolutely hilarious with Dana White. Vince is out of touch, but Dana White is an absolute dickhead. He's much worse. That would make this ordeal worth it because if Punk is really that clueless, he'd be in for a rude surprise with him.


----------



## superplex23 (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: UFC Interested In Signing Former WWE Star CM Punk*



Arcturus said:


> What is an MMA move?


Any martial arts move that isn't a traditional mat wrestling tech I guess


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

*Re: UFC Interested In Signing Former WWE Star CM Punk*

I would watch Ultimate Fighter if he was a contestant. He'd get his ass kicked but I'd watch.

Hell if Brock goes back to UFC, set up the match between them and see what happens, imagine Punk slipping Brock into a submissions and tapping him out?


----------



## Hennessey (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: UFC Interested In Signing Former WWE Star CM Punk*

I can imagine Punk wanting to be paid more then anyone else on the fight card, because he considers himself such a huge megastar.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: UFC Interested In Signing Former WWE Star CM Punk*

Maybe if he were 10 years younger without a history full of injuries, he could do well. As it stands, he's 37 and admittedly beaten up. Would make a great commentator if he's knowledgeable though.


----------



## TolerancEJ (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: UFC Interested In Signing Former WWE Star CM Punk*



Arcturus said:


> What is an MMA move?


What a manoeuvre!


----------



## KingJohn (Sep 30, 2012)

*Re: UFC Interested In Signing Former WWE Star CM Punk*



RockStarDud said:


> Yep.... Best thing that the UFC could do is feed him someone so he gets one win then watch him crash and burn on his next fight.


There isn't anybody in the UFC he could get a win over tbh.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: UFC Interested In Signing Former WWE Star CM Punk*

I think Punk would be like Batista. Do one fight in a smaller show and consider it another item off his bucket list.


----------



## BlueRover (Jun 26, 2010)

*Re: UFC Interested In Signing Former WWE Star CM Punk*



Jarsy1 said:


> http://whatculture.com/wwe/ufc-interested-signing-former-wwe-star-cm-punk.php
> 
> 
> 
> Brock and Punk in UFC opcorn


Punk would get his ass kicked by Funaki IRL....


----------



## KingJohn (Sep 30, 2012)

*Re: UFC Interested In Signing Former WWE Star CM Punk*



Hennessey said:


> I can imagine Punk wanting to be paid more then anyone else on the fight card, because he considers himself such a huge megastar.


And then getting mad when Brock Lesnar main events over him again.


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

*Re: UFC Interested In Signing Former WWE Star CM Punk*



Arcturus said:


> What is an MMA move?


You know exactly what i mean. 

Well, his signature "rolling of the wrists" comes from Wanderlei Silva, not an offensive move but it started with an MMA fighter.

- His style of headkicks
- Anaconda Vice is a shoulder/wrist lock and can be used as a choke.
- Flying Knees, Clinched knees. 

Those are a few moves that CM Punk used that were influenced by Mixed Martial Arts.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: UFC Interested In Signing Former WWE Star CM Punk*

I don't think the UFC would sign him. If they did it would be a joke.

What is he, a BJJ blue belt at best? He has no striking experience, no amateur wrestling. 

Their legitimacy would be tarnished if they signed him after they release guys like Jake Shields and Jon Fitch


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: UFC Interested In Signing Former WWE Star CM Punk*



AboveAverageBob said:


> Lesnar is easily the most successful. Lashley is 12-2, to me that is successful. I think even Batista won his match? My whole point was, someone said Punk wouldn't win a fight because Bam Bam got stomped. I'm not saying Punk won't get stomped, my whole point is, he won't lose simply because he's a former wrestler. He may enjoy the challenge like Batista did, just do it to do it, I don't think he'd make the level of UFC but he could do lower level stuff.


Yeah and they're 265 pounds of muscle fighting ham sandwiches most of the time. They walk in with some considerate advantages over their opponent. Batista got out boxed by that plumber. That guy was connecting on him with ease. The reason Batista is able to win that fight was because he is a superior athlete who could take him down and pound on his head. Punk is going to walk in with their build and none of their experience. It won't go well for him even if he's somewhat trained in jiu jitsu. Those guys have real fight experience so they're going to be heads and shoulders above him in technique.


----------



## KingJohn (Sep 30, 2012)

*Re: UFC Interested In Signing Former WWE Star CM Punk*



AboveAverageBob said:


> I'm refering to mixed martial arts, I thought Punk had been studying Brazilian jiu-jitsu for a few years now. I'm aware of Lesnars wrestling accomplishments, just wansn't thinking of them as MMA but I see your point.
> 
> My whole point though is, some wrestlers fail in MMA and some succeed.


The thing is, nobody is saying Punk won't succeed because he's a wrestler, people are saying he won't succeed because he's 36 years old with a broken down body and little to no MMA experience.


----------



## Irwin Navarro (Feb 3, 2013)

*Re: UFC Interested In Signing Former WWE Star CM Punk*

Aside from BJJ, I think CM Punk also had some experience in Muay Thai, if I'm not mistaken. If he wants to fight in the UFC, it would be best if he would train Muay Thai and No-GI BJJ for at least a year, do some amateur sparring, etc. Then once he fights in the UFC, win or lose, he can already cross that off his bucket list. 

However, realisitically speaking I do not see Phil Brooks even wanting to go to the UFC. I mean if he had obtained serious injuries doing choreographed fighting (WWE), why would he want to go want to do real fighting where the injuries could be twice as bad. Only way I see him doing it is if he were to get the "Brock Lesnar" treatment wherein he gets highest paycheck among anyone on the card.


----------



## Dan Pratt (May 11, 2014)

*Re: UFC Interested In Signing Former WWE Star CM Punk*

I obviously don't know the guy but I think he knows he would get killed and has way to big of an ego to set himself up for potential humiliation. And make no mistake, he gets destroyed a lot of his fans would turn on him. And no matter what he says he cares about that. No one gets into wrestling without wanting fans to cheer them. 

Sure it would be a good money maker for UFC, but guessing they would have to offer him a hell of a chunk of that for him to consider it.


----------



## KingJohn (Sep 30, 2012)

*Re: UFC Interested In Signing Former WWE Star CM Punk*

Zero chance the UFC even offers him a fight, maybe and that's a big maybe, they offer him a fight to get into TUF, but even then I don' see him being able to beat the caliber of fighters he would have to, to even get on the show, much less win it. If UFC was getting flack for having James Toney fight, then no way CM Punk would ever get one.


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

*Re: UFC Interested In Signing Former WWE Star CM Punk*



KingJohn said:


> Zero chance the UFC even offers him a fight, maybe and that's a big maybe, they offer him a fight to get into TUF, but even then I don' see him being able to beat the caliber of fighters he would have to, to even get on the show, much less win it. *If UFC was getting flack for having James Toney fight, then no way CM Punk would ever get one*.


I immediately thought of this too. No way they sign CM Punk after they signed Toney for his fight with Couture. That was embarrassing.


----------



## SnoopSystem (Aug 8, 2012)

*Re: UFC Interested In Signing Former WWE Star CM Punk*

I don't think his wife will want him to do real fighting. He is better off going into movies or something else with scripted/fictional fights involved.


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

*Re: UFC Interested In Signing Former WWE Star CM Punk*

36 is kind of old to be starting your MMA career. I understand plenty of guys in UFC are over 35+ but they've also been doing this for a long time.


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

*Re: UFC Interested In Signing Former WWE Star CM Punk*



Arcturus said:


> He's not doing MMA, Punk is not stupid, I can see him taking part in a grappling tournament like Metamoris but Punk is not going to be an MMA fighter.


Hasn't he posted on twitter about being interested in MMA? I think he even posted a few pictures of him doing some training.
But yeah, he'd probably get the shit kicked out of him. If the dude goes ham over a botched wrestling move, I don't think he'd want to take any legit blows to the kidney. For his safety I'd advise him to stay out of it, but eh, can't say I wouldn't watch his matches if he was in UFC.opcorn


----------



## FeedMePaige (Nov 21, 2014)

*Re: UFC Interested In Signing Former WWE Star CM Punk*

Imagine how many tears would be shed after a couple of those matches. Publicity stunt by ufc


----------



## superplex23 (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: UFC Interested In Signing Former WWE Star CM Punk*

I don't think even Bellator or Strike Force would sign the guy, let alone UFC. It's a little thing called credibility....


----------



## Roho (Apr 14, 2013)

*Re: UFC Interested In Signing Former WWE Star CM Punk*

Batista tried and won against a tomato can. 

I'm not even sure Punk could do that. He's not certified in any sort of martial arts and has no amateur wrestling experience. 

If they want Punk to succeed, they had better put him up against that homeless drifter that Mickey Rourke fought against...

Even then, I'd say the odds are 2-1 Punk...


----------



## Krispenwah (Oct 29, 2014)

*Re: UFC Interested In Signing Former WWE Star CM Punk*

Gracie has been training with him and said he have potential in MMA.

Why don't believe in him?


----------



## FlyingBurrito (Mar 9, 2014)

*Re: UFC Interested In Signing Former WWE Star CM Punk*

I think Punk would be a better fit as a UFC announcer.


----------



## Lord Humongous (Feb 2, 2014)

I think a Punk/Ross broadcasting team would be cool. Punk would fail as an MMA fighter. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: UFC Interested In Signing Former WWE Star CM Punk*

He is going to die.


----------



## 11Shareef (May 9, 2007)

*Re: UFC Interested In Signing Former WWE Star CM Punk*

Punk's too old. He might train, but won't fight professionally. Even before leaving he always said he would retire by 35 so he's not too banged up when he gets older. This would be the exact opposite of that.


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

*Re: UFC Interested In Signing Former WWE Star CM Punk*



RCSheppy said:


> It's also awesome to see all of these people that think because he does a few MMA style moves inside the WWE that he will succeed in MMA.


:ti :ti :ti :ti 

You sir win the Ryback Clever Award of the day...


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

*Re: UFC Interested In Signing Former WWE Star CM Punk*

He would get murdered, he probably would fight at Welterweight, and that divisions filled with monsters.

BUT I WOULD SO PAY $60 FOR ROBBIE LAWLER VS. CM PUNK.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: UFC Interested In Signing Former WWE Star CM Punk*

Yeah, I like Punk ( a little less lately) but he would get destroyed.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: UFC Interested In Signing Former WWE Star CM Punk*

I'm all for it just as long as he's constantly destroyed and humbled.


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: UFC Interested In Signing Former WWE Star CM Punk*



TakeMyGun said:


> He would get murdered, he probably would fight at Welterweight, and that divisions filled with monsters.
> 
> BUT I WOULD SO PAY $60 FOR ROBBIE LAWLER VS. CM PUNK.


Punk is a little bit heavier than 170 pounds. He's most likely a heavyweight but maybe he trims down a little and fights at light heavyweight. 205 is the max there.

I would pay 60 bucks to see Jon Jones mop the floor with him after Punk ran his mouth on him.


----------



## sabrefan1979 (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: UFC Interested In Signing Former WWE Star CM Punk*

I think he get his ass kicked the guys in UFC all have that certain mean streak it takes to fight for a living. CM Punk cried when Ryback hit him a little too hard. Good luck with it Punk.


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: UFC Interested In Signing Former WWE Star CM Punk*

Lol at the haters already.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

*Re: UFC Interested In Signing Former WWE Star CM Punk*



GillbergReturns said:


> Punk is a little bit heavier than 170 pounds. He's most likely a heavyweight but maybe he trims down a little and fights at light heavyweight. 205 is the max there.
> 
> I would pay 60 bucks to see Jon Jones mop the floor with him after Punk ran his mouth on him.


No way, if he actually got shredded like he needed to for an MMA fight he'd be like 190, and he would cut to get to 170.


----------



## TehMonkeyMan (May 19, 2014)

*Re: UFC Interested In Signing Former WWE Star CM Punk*

I doubt Punk is man enough for UFC


----------



## Krispenwah (Oct 29, 2014)

*Re: UFC Interested In Signing Former WWE Star CM Punk*

I would love to see him on the TUF in the welterweight division.


----------



## sabrefan1979 (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: UFC Interested In Signing Former WWE Star CM Punk*



Redzero said:


> Lol at the haters already.



Those guys who are in it have been fighting all their lives. Punk may have done a little training as a hobby on the side but I doubt he has what it takes to compete with guys who have been doing it all their lives. Stick to what you're good at Punk professional wrestling.


----------



## rey09176 (Dec 3, 2014)

*Re: UFC Interested In Signing Former WWE Star CM Punk*

With his inflated ego and his small BJJ knowledge he likes to constantly bring up and brag about, I can definitely see him thinking he can do it then failing miserably at it. Then of course complaining about someone or something.


----------



## Krispenwah (Oct 29, 2014)

*Re: UFC Interested In Signing Former WWE Star CM Punk*



Irwin Navarro said:


> Aside from BJJ, I think CM Punk also had some experience in Muay Thai, if I'm not mistaken. If he wants to fight in the UFC, it would be best if he would train Muay Thai and No-GI BJJ for at least a year, do some amateur sparring, etc. Then once he fights in the UFC, win or lose, he can already cross that off his bucket list.
> 
> However, realisitically speaking I do not see Phil Brooks even wanting to go to the UFC. I mean if he had obtained serious injuries doing choreographed fighting (WWE), why would he want to go want to do real fighting where the injuries could be twice as bad. Only way I see him doing it is if he were to get the "Brock Lesnar" treatment wherein he gets highest paycheck among anyone on the card.


From what I know, he have years practicing Muay Boran.

I don't think Punk is an idiot who only wants to get into a MMA octagon without any experience and get his ass kicked, he's known for being a smart guy, i think if he seriously is thinking to do it is because he has knowledge enough to do it.

If Gracie says he has potential, must be for something.


----------



## Sick Graps-V2 (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: UFC Interested In Signing Former WWE Star CM Punk*



sabrefan1979 said:


> Those guys who are in it have been fighting all their lives. Punk may have done a little training as a hobby on the side but I doubt he has what it takes to compete with guys who have been doing it all their lives. Stick to what you're good at Punk professional wrestling.


The UFC do know about kayfabe, don't they?


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: UFC Interested In Signing Former WWE Star CM Punk*

I just can't see UFC signing Punk as a fighter. Can't see it at all. No way UFC would go for that. I'll give a slim chance to Punk being on TUF but that's it.

Commentator, yes. Analyst, yes. But not a fighter. Maybe he can finally walk a fighter to the cage, but definitely not BE in the cage.

And of course Bellator is salivating right now because they see Punk fighting as a spectacle. UFC seems dead-set on promoting the "sport" side of MMA, while Bellator will try to exploit any "spectacle" they can get a hold of.


----------



## Immortal_Phenom (Apr 7, 2014)

*Re: UFC Interested In Signing Former WWE Star CM Punk*

Hopefully they better test it out and see how he does against Rhonda Rousey before throwing him in with the males :lol


----------



## Wabbit! (Mar 18, 2014)

*Re: UFC Interested In Signing Former WWE Star CM Punk*

Ronda Rousey can make most guys tap too.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: UFC Interested In Signing Former WWE Star CM Punk*

I want to see this


----------



## Shagz (Sep 24, 2014)

*Re: UFC Interested In Signing Former WWE Star CM Punk*

I don't watch MMA regularly but i would definitely tune in to see CM Punk beat up a MMA jobber as a one off thing. I don't want to see CM Punk get competitive in MMA tho as he will get crushed.


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: UFC Interested In Signing Former WWE Star CM Punk*

Yeah, nah.


----------



## NapperX (Jan 2, 2014)

*Re: UFC Interested In Signing Former WWE Star CM Punk*

Congratulations to Dana White for convincing stupid people that UFC does not go after sport celebrities from wrestling. As soon as we heard Bellator is interested in CM Punk we see Dana suddenly become more interested. UFC and Dana White are the worst hypocrites in the world.


----------



## Wabbit! (Mar 18, 2014)

*Re: UFC Interested In Signing Former WWE Star CM Punk*



Krispenwah said:


> From what I know, he have years practicing Muay Boran.
> 
> I don't think Punk is an idiot who only wants to get into a MMA octagon without any experience and get his ass kicked, he's known for being a smart guy, i think if he seriously is thinking to do it is because he has knowledge enough to do it.
> 
> If Gracie says he has potential, must be for something.


James 'lights out ' Toney. 72-6-3. 11 time boxing champion. 
Got humiliated by a 47 year old Couture. Only knowledge Punk has is of whining and crying. 


Submission by punches 20 seconds into first round against Bob Sapp.


----------



## Pronoss (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: UFC Interested In Signing Former WWE Star CM Punk*

I'd love to see smaller CM Punk destroy a big brawler like what happened to Kimbo Slice

Kimbo, big dude lost to little guy in 14 seconds








CM Punk would be fun to watch take out big guys like that.


----------



## mrmacman (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: UFC Interested In Signing Former WWE Star CM Punk*

This is how it is going to play

Round 1









Round 2









THE NEXT DAY


----------



## Wabbit! (Mar 18, 2014)

*Re: UFC Interested In Signing Former WWE Star CM Punk*

Round 2?


----------



## TheDeathGodShiki (May 3, 2014)

*Re: UFC Interested In Signing Former WWE Star CM Punk*

Punk, why even bother when you're a fucking multimillionaire?

UFC is know for paying their fighters shit money lol

Joe Silva should give him a can like Takenori Satou and he'll be fine haha


----------



## Tangerine (Sep 15, 2014)

*Re: UFC Interested In Signing Former WWE Star CM Punk*

Oh come on... This is such an obvious marketing ploy. Dana White and the other guys are trying to get to Vince McMahon. I doubt there are serious talks between CM Punk and UFC or Bellator. I guess Punk approves of this publicity because he has many friends in the MMA business. 

LOL @ people wanting to see Punk get hurt.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

*Re: UFC Interested In Signing Former WWE Star CM Punk*



skarvika said:


> Hasn't he posted on twitter about being interested in MMA? I think he even posted a few pictures of him doing some training.
> But yeah, he'd probably get the shit kicked out of him. If the dude goes ham over a botched wrestling move, I don't think he'd want to take any legit blows to the kidney. For his safety I'd advise him to stay out of it, but eh, can't say I wouldn't watch his matches if he was in UFC.opcorn


He was/is doing some training in Jiu-Jitsu yes, but MMA is a completely different ball-game, you need to be an elite striker and wrestler too (I mean amateur wrestling ) so while we may see Punk in a grappling tournament like Metamoris, I very much doubt he wants to be an MMA fighter.


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: UFC Interested In Signing Former WWE Star CM Punk*

He'd get ripped apart, piece by fucking piece.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe (Nov 15, 2012)

*Re: UFC Interested In Signing Former WWE Star CM Punk*

He'd do well as a commentator if that is what he wants.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: UFC Interested In Signing Former WWE Star CM Punk*

I'm a Punk fan...


But I'd still cheer to get him get his egotistical ass beaten up.


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

*Re: UFC Interested In Signing Former WWE Star CM Punk*



Immortal_Phenom said:


> Hopefully they better test it out and see how he does against Rhonda Rousey before throwing him in with the males :lol


Ronda would make him cry even if he had a ten year bjj background


----------



## RVP_The_Gunner (Mar 19, 2012)

*Re: UFC Interested In Signing Former WWE Star CM Punk*

It would be interesting to see how the talks would go.

I couldn't honestly imagine Punk as a UFC fighter, i'm not saying he would fail but considering people labelled him a "vanilla midget" in the wrestling industry how is he going to fare when there is some real legit fighting involved.

I don't watch enough UFC to know fully but i wouldn't fancy his chances of making a big impact.


----------



## Krispenwah (Oct 29, 2014)

*Re: UFC Interested In Signing Former WWE Star CM Punk*



Arcturus said:


> He was/is doing some training in Jiu-Jitsu yes, but MMA is a completely different ball-game,* you need to be an elite striker* and wrestler too (I mean amateur wrestling ) so while we may see Punk in a grappling tournament like Metamoris, I very much doubt he wants to be an MMA fighter.


Not true at all, not every MMA fighter is by default an elite striker, i'll put Demian Maia as an example, he is specialized in BJJ and 99% of his wins were by submission.

I'm not saying Cm Punk is even close to be as good as Maia, i'm just telling how his fighting style could be, probably a lot of grappling with some martial arts background.


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

*Re: UFC Interested In Signing Former WWE Star CM Punk*



> Former UFC and Bellator fighter Phil Baroni has challenged former WWE star CM Punk to a MMA match. The 38 year old called Punk out on social media, with the idea of the fight taking place in Bellator.
> “I’ll bust you up. Call Coker , move da f****** needle. Wa Wa 3H was mean to me. Vince owes me. Wa Wa. . Your gona love MMA and @Danawhite it’s so fair ova here. Ryback hurt you? I’ll break your f****** Neck #whineybitch” Baroni wrote on Instagram.
> He later added, “I’ll Smash his whiny bitch ass… @cmpunk WWE is so mean 2 me.”


LMFAO


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

*Re: UFC Interested In Signing Former WWE Star CM Punk*










VS










Book it :vince2


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

*Report: CM Punk And Dana White To Meet Today At UFC 181*



> “He left the WWE for whatever reason, he’s a huge fan of the UFC, he’s been training for a few years now, and he’s interested in fighting,” White told Rome. “I’m interested in talking to him. … CM Punk is coming to the show this weekend, and we’re going to talk.”
> 
> “He’s not a guy that we would do what we did with Brock; we threw Brock right to the wolves,” White said. “Brock started fighting all the top heavyweights in the world because of his wrestling background.
> 
> “CM Punk, we would bring him in just like any regular fighter, and he would fight a guy with a similar record to his, which is 0-0.”





> “You never know (if he can fight) until you get in there,” White said. “I didn’t know if Brock could fight. I thought Brock was crazy for coming over here. But, the difference with Brock Lesnar is Brock was a world-class wrestler. I don’t know. We’ll see.”


Look like the rumors were true. Would CM Punk in MMA really work out??


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: Report: CM Punk And Dana White To Meet Today At UFC 181*

CM Punk about to make some people literally go to sleep :banderas


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

*Re: Report: CM Punk And Dana White To Meet Today At UFC 181*

Crazy news. I honestly do not think punk would do well in UFC but who knows?


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: Report: CM Punk And Dana White To Meet Today At UFC 181*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Report: CM Punk And Dana White To Meet Today At UFC 181*

*Doesn't Punk have a muay thai background or something?*


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

*Re: Report: CM Punk And Dana White To Meet Today At UFC 181*

OH MY :cole


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: UFC Interested In Signing Former WWE Star CM Punk*

I'll mark out if he goes for the Anaconda Vice.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: UFC Interested In Signing Former WWE Star CM Punk*

Like I said in another Punk UFC thread. Punk will fight someone and during the fight he will get kicked in the ribs, they will break, and then after the fight he will go backstage and cry and say "he did it on purpose, he is dumb as fuck" wa wa wa whining and crying like he does best.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: UFC Interested In Signing Former WWE Star CM Punk*

This might get interesting.


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

*Re: UFC Interested In Signing Former WWE Star CM Punk*

I thought he said Ryback took 20 years off his life, so how is he gonna fight in the UFC when he's banged up like hell?


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Report: CM Punk And Dana White To Meet Today At UFC 181*



Santa Banks said:


> *Doesn't Punk have a muay thai background or something?*


Muuay Thai and Brazilian Ju jitsu. He's apparently incredibly advanced in the latter if you trust what Renner Gracie says, and I don't see why anyone wouldn't. Whether he can take what he currently knows, add to it, and do MMA training against actual competition to the point where he's ready for a fight, is anyone's guess really?

One thing about Punk though, is he usually does anything he puts his mind to, and overcomes all hate and obstacles in his way. I'm definitely intrigued to see what comes of this, and it would be hilarious to see everyone on here's face if Punk comes out of the gate stomping people and eventually wins the title. Seeing people eat their words would be priceless. I hope it happens for that alone.


----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)

*Re: UFC Interested In Signing Former WWE Star CM Punk*

Don't see it happening, in 6 months time people will have forgot about CM punk, he wont be a movie star or a ufc/mma fighter he has some shitty kind of pod-cast written all over his future or he will just live of his WWE money and enjoy life.


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

*Re: UFC Interested In Signing Former WWE Star CM Punk*

Edited some gloves onto Punk. :avit:


----------



## CareerKiller (Nov 21, 2014)

*Re: UFC Interested In Signing Former WWE Star CM Punk*

Lesnar was successful in MMA because he was a once-in-a-generation athletic specimen with great wrestling credentials. He also very quickly took to BJJ and the ground game. Erik Paulsen (Josh Barnett's trainer, former UFC Champion and a very decorated grappler) said Lesnar was the best on the ground of anyone he'd ever worked with. UFC's rules have always favored wrestling-oriented fighters. Except for Anthony Pettis and Jose Aldo, every men's UFC champion is a wrestling-based fighter.

Punk may be good in BJJ (how good he is in competitive grappling or how well his style of BJJ would translated to MMA is another story), and he may train Muay Thai, but pure BJJ guys don't do that well in the UFC anymore (same with strikers.) Until the rules are adjusted wrestlers always have an innate advantage in MMA. Punk isn't a trained amateur wrestler and his body type doesn't suggest he'd be particularly good at it anyway. Beyond that Punk isn't the freakish athlete Lesnar is.

I doubt he does all that well in MMA against top level competition. I wonder what weight class he'd fight in also.


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

*Re: UFC Interested In Signing Former WWE Star CM Punk*

They should put him in the video game


----------



## nkjimipink (Jun 26, 2013)

*Re: UFC Interested In Signing Former WWE Star CM Punk*

I kinda hope he signs, it'd be fun to watch him get annihilated after 1 fight.


----------



## cm dunk (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: UFC Interested In Signing Former WWE Star CM Punk*

wow...they must be really running low on good fighters to set their sights on that awful sloppy piece of trash pg champion.
watch his skinny fat-ass get eaten alive and shitted on in under 2min


----------



## own1997 (Jul 7, 2014)

*Re: UFC Interested In Signing Former WWE Star CM Punk*

It's interesting, isn't it? Does Punk deserve to be fighting in the UFC with his limited skill set?

One thing for sure though is that he'd be a draw for them. Punk is like marmalade, some people love him and others hate him. A section would be willing him to do well while a section would be willing him to fail.


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: UFC Interested In Signing Former WWE Star CM Punk*

He's suffered too many injuries over his career, I don't think his body would be able to handle MMA.


----------



## Pronoss (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: UFC Interested In Signing Former WWE Star CM Punk*

"Pro" Wrestlers tend to suck at mma

Fat dude beats hell out of Batista, until the end, Dave got lucky

http://youtu.be/5iSSMpZJ0nk


----------



## CareerKiller (Nov 21, 2014)

*Re: UFC Interested In Signing Former WWE Star CM Punk*



Pronoss said:


> "Pro" Wrestlers tend to suck at mma
> 
> Fat dude beats hell out of Batista, until the end, Dave got lucky
> 
> http://youtu.be/5iSSMpZJ0nk


That's not too surprising, an aging Booker T kicked Batista's ass years ago.

And of course despite being huge and training Muay Thai in his spare time Goldberg got choked out by Jericho...


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: UFC Interested In Signing Former WWE Star CM Punk*

i hope this happens just so punk gets put to sleep

any c level mma fighter would destroy cm punk


----------



## Immortal_Phenom (Apr 7, 2014)

*Re: UFC Interested In Signing Former WWE Star CM Punk*

In the other thread I stated how he clearly had an underlying intention for doing the Colt Cabana interview...well I guess we now know what it is....what a piece of shit. Once again proved everybody right that he's a geek ass loser. 

If you NEED to put other people down just to elevate yourself in this world, then you're low.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: UFC Interested In Signing Former WWE Star CM Punk*

What division would Punk even compete in, Middleweight?

CM Punk vs. Michael Bisping :banderas imagine the trash talking.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: UFC Interested In Signing Former WWE Star CM Punk*

Yeah this will not end well for Punk.

Lesnar was a monster. There is no comparison. Just look at his NFL combine numbers. A genuine once in a generation athlete (albeit almost certainly with the aid of steroids) with a world class wrestling background. He was ready made for MMA. Punk didn't even look like a great athlete by WWE standards. He had great stamina but I never saw him as particularly strong or explosive even for his size. He'd be completely reliant on technique against guys who have dedicated their lives to this. He won't be on the same level to anyone worth anything in the business. He should just stay a fan. This could end really badly if he went up against the wrong guy.


----------



## Immortal_Phenom (Apr 7, 2014)

*Re: UFC Interested In Signing Former WWE Star CM Punk*



Irish Jet said:


> Yeah this will not end well for Punk.
> 
> Lesnar was a monster. There is no comparison. Just look at his NFL combine numbers. A genuine once in a generation athlete (albeit almost certainly with the aid of steroids) with a world class wrestling background. He was ready made for MMA. *Punk didn't even look like a great athlete by WWE standards. *He had great stamina but I never saw him as particularly strong or explosive even for his size. He'd be completely reliant on technique against guys who have dedicated their lives to this. He won't be on the same level to anyone worth anything in the business. He should just stay a fan. This could end really badly if he went up against the wrong guy.


Because he's not an athlete outside of choreographed WWE. He's gonna get crushed :avit:


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: UFC Interested In Signing Former WWE Star CM Punk*



own1997 said:


> It's interesting, isn't it? Does Punk deserve to be fighting in the UFC with his limited skill set?
> 
> One thing for sure though is that he'd be a draw for them. Punk is like marmalade, some people love him and others hate him. A section would be willing him to do well while a section would be willing him to fail.


Phillip a draw?

:lmao


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

*Re: UFC Interested In Signing Former WWE Star CM Punk*

From Today:


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

*Re: UFC Interested In Signing Former WWE Star CM Punk*

^ Lol at Punk's feet.


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

*Re: UFC Interested In Signing Former WWE Star CM Punk*



Arcturus said:


> From Today:


He looks tall


----------



## Muerte al fascismo (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: UFC Interested In Signing Former WWE Star CM Punk*

I think people forget that MMA fighters don't work the same insane schedule that WWE does. Wear and tear wouldn't be an issue, as he'll have plenty of time between fights to keep healthy. The skill-level required, is a different argument altogether.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: UFC Interested In Signing Former WWE Star CM Punk*



ShadowKiller said:


> ^ Lol at Punk's feet.


:lmao 

unk Can't allow Roy Nelson and King Mo to be the same height as me.


----------



## Wabbit! (Mar 18, 2014)

*Re: Report: CM Punk And Dana White To Meet Today At UFC 181*



THANOS said:


> Muuay Thai and Brazilian Ju jitsu. He's apparently incredibly advanced in the latter if you trust what Renner Gracie says, and I don't see why anyone wouldn't. Whether he can take what he currently knows, add to it, and do MMA training against actual competition to the point where he's ready for a fight, is anyone's guess really?
> 
> One thing about Punk though, is he usually does anything he puts his mind to, and overcomes all hate and obstacles in his way. I'm definitely intrigued to see what comes of this, and it would be hilarious to see everyone on here's face if Punk comes out of the gate stomping people and eventually wins the title. Seeing people eat their words would be priceless. I hope it happens for that alone.


Wow, you seem to know Punk very well. I might not know him on a personal level like you but I can bet on one thing. That he's never winning a non-staged MMA fight against any decent fighter, let alone winning the title in any division. 


Thanks for the laughs.


----------



## SnoopSystem (Aug 8, 2012)

*Re: UFC Interested In Signing Former WWE Star CM Punk*

Maybe UFC sees CM Punk as a great ring announcer and wants to reel in the WWE fans just to see him announce for UFC matches lol.

McMahon will be like, "UFC stole may have stolen my money (CM Punk)...but I'm going to keep Lesnar and make more money than them instead." 
:vince


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: UFC Interested In Signing Former WWE Star CM Punk*



Immortal_Phenom said:


> In the other thread I stated how he clearly had an underlying intention for doing the Colt Cabana interview...well I guess we now know what it is....what a piece of shit. Once again proved everybody right that he's a geek ass loser.
> 
> If you NEED to put other people down just to elevate yourself in this world, then you're low.


Except the rumours have been swirling way before he even did the podcast. He's got buddies in the fight business and they've often mentioned him being skilled, but then again they are speaking as his friends.



House Blackbeard said:


> What division would Punk even compete in, Middleweight?
> 
> CM Punk vs. Michael Bisping :banderas imagine the trash talking.


He's about the size of Jake Shields so I think he could cut down to be a tall WW if necessary. I think the reach advantage would be negated by that division having the (imo) best crop of fighters though. 



Muerte al fascismo said:


> I think people forget that MMA fighters don't work the same insane schedule that WWE does. Wear and tear wouldn't be an issue, as he'll have plenty of time between fights to keep healthy. The skill-level required, is a different argument altogether.


No, the point is wear and tear is already an issue. Not that it's a risk going into this.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: UFC Interested In Signing Former WWE Star CM Punk*



Muerte al fascismo said:


> I think people forget that MMA fighters don't work the same insane schedule that WWE does. Wear and tear wouldn't be an issue, as he'll have plenty of time between fights to keep healthy. The skill-level required, is a different argument altogether.


The wear and tear may already be there. This is a 36 year old man with 15 years of wrestling bumps and injuries under his belt. They will be a factor.

I feel for him because there's obvious passion for fighting in him but it's a young mans game and he'd be stepping in there with fucking killers. It's a seriously dangerous game to experiment with at his age particularly at UFC level.

I don't think he'll do it. It's crazy. Even at TUF level he could run into a guy like Uriah Hall and almost get decapitated with a head kick.

He should avoid.


----------



## SuzukiGUN (Aug 10, 2014)

House Blackbeard said:


> What division would Punk even compete in, Middleweight?
> 
> CM Punk vs. Michael Bisping
> 
> ...


Lol I'm from where bisping is from and cm punk is my favourite wwe guy...how the fuck do I choose haha?


----------



## DesoloutionRow (May 18, 2014)

*Re: UFC Interested In Signing Former WWE Star CM Punk*



Muerte al fascismo said:


> I think people forget that MMA fighters don't work the same insane schedule that WWE does. Wear and tear wouldn't be an issue


That only means the people he is facing are more likely to be in better health than him.


----------



## Krispenwah (Oct 29, 2014)

*Re: UFC Interested In Signing Former WWE Star CM Punk*

So he will probably be fighting someone with a 0-0 record too, i seriously think Punk can do it, put him in an intensive training for a long period before his debut, strengthen his BJJ and Muay Thai background, and i seriously think he could put a good presentation and shut some people's mouth.


----------



## Gandalf (Mar 15, 2014)

*Re: UFC Interested In Signing Former WWE Star CM Punk*



Arcturus said:


> From Today:


never skip leg day :heston 

one leg kick in the ufc and his leg will snap like silvas.


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: UFC Interested In Signing Former WWE Star CM Punk*

Big announcement after the first fight on the UFC 181 PPV. My guess: Dana's just signed CM Punk.

Sorry WWF fans, but your boy has no chance.


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

*Re: UFC Interested In Signing Former WWE Star CM Punk*



TCE said:


> Big announcement after the first fight on the UFC 181 PPV. My guess: Dana's just signed CM Punk.
> 
> *Sorry WWF fans, but your boy has no chance.*


Most WWE fans give him no chance either, no need to be sorry.


----------



## Masked Legend (Jul 13, 2012)

*Re: UFC Interested In Signing Former WWE Star CM Punk*

lmao...

Make it happen! i just want him to get exposed as what he really is, a trash talker and an internet tough guy.


----------



## sweepdaleg (Jan 30, 2014)

*Re: UFC Interested In Signing Former WWE Star CM Punk*

Do you guys actually think punk will fight someone with a lot of mma experience? He will be fighting someone with similar experience and skill. And for all you guys saying he will get exposed, at least he has the balls to step into the octagon and fight.


----------



## Pillman's Pencil (Aug 9, 2014)

*Re: UFC Interested In Signing Former WWE Star CM Punk*

He will be put with a beginner so somebody also with an 0-0 record.

LOL, put him in there with Shogun, he'll get destroyed.


----------



## Gandalf (Mar 15, 2014)

*Re: UFC Interested In Signing Former WWE Star CM Punk*



sweepdaleg said:


> Do you guys actually think punk will fight someone with a lot of mma experience? He will be fighting someone with similar experience and skill. And for all you guys saying he will get exposed, at least he has the balls to step into the octagon and fight.


there is no one in the ufc with similar experience lmao, no one is a white belt and 0-0 in mma in the ufc


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: UFC Interested In Signing Former WWE Star CM Punk*

inb4 UFC Heavyweight Champ for 434 days


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

*CM Punk signs with UFC!*










Told you that was the accounment hahaha


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

*CM Punk just joined UFC!*

He just said it LIVE :clap


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*It's Official CM Punk signs with UFC*

Just announced on the UFC PPV.

Punk signed multi-fight deal, will debut in 2015


----------



## Klein Helmer (Mar 25, 2014)

*SOURCE: CM PUNK HAS SIGNED WITH THE UFC*

He's talking with Rogan on their ppv right now. He wouldn't specify where he will be doing his camp, nor which weight class in which he will be competing.

Is this real life?

Hahahahahahahaha!

Speechless.



CruzControl said:


> Heres a tweet
> 
> https://twitter.com/jpsan/status/541435484644208640


----------



## WilfyDee (Mar 2, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

Just seen it! What the fuck!


----------



## DanielWyatt (Dec 4, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk just joined UFC!*

Leaves WWE saying due to Health Problems and joins UFC .lmao


----------



## CruzControl (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: SOURCE: CM PUNK SIGNS WITH UFC*

Heres a tweet
https://twitter.com/jpsan/status/541435484644208640


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



TCE said:


> TOld you that was the accounment hahaha


I hope he does well, it seems to mean a lot to Punk.


----------



## PoTayToh (Oct 30, 2014)

*Re: SOURCE: CM PUNK SIGNS WITH UFC*

source?


----------



## Coyotex (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: UFC Interested In Signing Former WWE Star CM Punk*

guys its confirmed...im watching UFC Hendricks vs Lawler and Rogan is doing an interview with him as i type....Punk has just confirmed he will indeed fight in the ufc, he said he will either fight at Middle weight 185lbs OR welterweight 170lbs he will NOT fight at light [email protected] 205lbs ...makes sense as those guys are HUGE


----------



## mike10dude (Oct 29, 2009)

*Re: SOURCE: CM PUNK SIGNS WITH UFC*

source?


----------



## 'Road Dogg' Jesse James (Aug 13, 2014)

lmao how does this thread exist already?

MW or WW he says.


----------



## 2yang4life (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: CM Punk just joined UFC!*

Watching it live right now, he's on the UFC PPV talking with Joe Rogan


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

*Re: CM Punk just joined UFC!*










hollyy shittt


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

*Re: UFC Interested In Signing Former WWE Star CM Punk*

Why the fuck would he go there with ZERO fights? He's gonna get embarrassed.


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk just joined UFC!*

Holy fucking fuck.. I don't care if he gets destroyed this is fucking HUGE :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: UFC Interested In Signing Former WWE Star CM Punk*



Happy Festivus from The Costanza's said:


> Most WWE fans give him no chance either, no need to be sorry.


And confirmed hahaha


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

IrwinRSchyster said:


> lmao how does this thread exist already?
> 
> MW or WW he says.


I think he can get down to WW. He had a decent bit fo fat at his wrestling weight, which was like 205 pounds I think.


----------



## Gandalf (Mar 15, 2014)

*Re: UFC Interested In Signing Former WWE Star CM Punk*

either way hes fucked, his best chance is at middleweight, and by that i mean he will still get killed, but at 170 or 205 he would be fucking demolished

whatever card he is on will draw huge but we just want to see him get kfto


----------



## Coyotex (Jun 28, 2011)

*Punk confirmed to fight in the ufc*

guys its confirmed...im watching UFC Hendricks vs Lawler and Rogan is doing an interview with him as i type....Punk has just confirmed he will indeed fight in the ufc, he said he will either fight at Middle weight 185lbs OR welterweight 170lbs he will NOT fight at light [email protected] 205lbs ...makes sense as those guys are HUGE

other points....his debut date isn't set in stone
he decided to join because he realise he ain't getting any younger and its a dream of his basically
said luck is for losers


----------



## Ecoces (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: UFC Interested In Signing Former WWE Star CM Punk*

well if Herschel Walker at 40+ could do it .....opcorn


----------



## silas911 (Jan 22, 2006)

*Re: CM Punk just joined UFC!*



JoMoxRKO said:


> He just said it LIVE :clap


Said he will probably fight at middleweight(185ilbs), might try for welterweight(170)


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk just joined UFC!*

Jesus christ.

Fella is going to get killed. MW and WW are both filled with killers.


----------



## Klein Helmer (Mar 25, 2014)

*Re: SOURCE: CM PUNK SIGNS WITH UFC*



CruzControl said:


> nice source





PoTayToh said:


> source?





mike10dude said:


> source?


It was just broadcast to millions of viewers worldwide on tonight's event.


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

*Re: UFC Interested In Signing Former WWE Star CM Punk*

PUNK HAS SIGNED! I'M SCREAMING! :dance


----------



## CareerKiller (Nov 21, 2014)

*Re: Punk confirmed to fight in the ufc*



Coyotex said:


> guys its confirmed...im watching UFC Hendricks vs Lawler and Rogan is doing an interview with him as i type....Punk has just confirmed he will indeed fight in the ufc, he said he will either fight at Middle weight 185lbs OR welterweight 170lbs he will NOT fight at light [email protected] 205lbs ...makes sense as those guys are HUGE


I saw that. Even 185 is too big for him. Chris Weidman and Luke Rockhold and the like would dwarf him. I don't think he'll be that good, but he needs to go to 170 to give himself the best chances possible.


----------



## Lennon (Jan 20, 2010)

*Re: CM Punk just joined UFC!*

This is awesome :mark:


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: SOURCE: CM PUNK HAS SIGNED WITH THE UFC*

dude is gonna get fuckin bodied :maury


----------



## Pillman's Pencil (Aug 9, 2014)

*Re: UFC Interested In Signing Former WWE Star CM Punk*

:maury

I hope he gets destroyed, seriously, something worthy of five stars.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: SOURCE: CM PUNK SIGNS WITH UFC*

*Titles thread "Source" with no source :StephenA*











CruzControl said:


> Heres a tweet
> 
> https://twitter.com/jpsan/status/541435484644208640


*Repped :rep*


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk just joined UFC!*

WELP you can almost GUARANTEE BROCK will be right behind Punk in joining UFC. 

This is definitely gonna hurt WWE but how much damage it will actually inflict im not sure. Huge news tho!


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

*Re: UFC Interested In Signing Former WWE Star CM Punk*



TCE said:


> And confirmed hahaha


i hope you know by no chance, i mean no chance he will be successful/or win. He's going to get crushed.


----------



## WilfyDee (Mar 2, 2014)

*Re: UFC Interested In Signing Former WWE Star CM Punk*

Really didn't think it would happen.


----------



## Ecoces (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk just joined UFC!*

Well Herschel Walker did it at 40+ so why not ... they will probably give him some cans


just like Strikeforce did with Walker


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: UFC Interested In Signing Former WWE Star CM Punk*

unk "Dooooooooc?! I need some help in here! Dooooooooooooc?! I can't feel my legs! Oh God! Doooooooooooc?!"








"Remember me, bitch? I'm the guy you fucked over in your shoot interview. Don't like Z-Packs? Good, me neither. Now get out."


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: SOURCE: CM PUNK HAS SIGNED WITH THE UFC*

I just saw it. Can't wait to see his ass kicked in the UFC


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: UFC Interested In Signing Former WWE Star CM Punk*

Cue a litany of no-nothing internet geeks making assumptions...


----------



## Krispenwah (Oct 29, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk just joined UFC!*

:mark:


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

*Re: UFC Interested In Signing Former WWE Star CM Punk*



Ecoces said:


> well if Herschel Walker at 40+ could do it .....opcorn


Herschel Walker was a better athlete who fought nobodies in Strikeforce. I hope Punk fights nobodies, but I can't help but think back to James Toney and Brock Lesnar being fed to experienced fighters.


----------



## RenegadexParagon (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: SOURCE: CM PUNK HAS SIGNED WITH THE UFC*

:lol

Well, alright then, this should be fun to watch.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: UFC Interested In Signing Former WWE Star CM Punk*

:dead2:dead2:dead2

Fucking wow. :maury


----------



## gabrielcev (Aug 23, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk just joined UFC!*

better not get staph infection. shit just got real...


----------



## sweepdaleg (Jan 30, 2014)

*Re: UFC Interested In Signing Former WWE Star CM Punk*



santa beat me up said:


> there is no one in the ufc with similar experience lmao, no one is a white belt and 0-0 in mma in the ufc


They will find someone. There is an athletic commission that makes sure fights are relatively equal in terms of experience and fighting ability. All the crossover fighters fought scrubs first. Punks first opponent will be no different.


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk just joined UFC!*



silas911 said:


> Said he will probably fight at middleweight(185ilbs), might try for welterweight(170)


Middleweight in my opinion is WAY to big for him but welterweight might work.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk just joined UFC!*

Well, I hope he trains a lot before he enters the octagon. He will start off low level of course, but still. He thinks Ryback put a hurting on him, try mofos who are trained to beat ass :lol

Good luck to him.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk just joined UFC!*

I hope he GTS's Jon Jones :lmao


----------



## T-Viper (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk just joined UFC!*

Punk vs. Bisping. Book it now.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: UFC Interested In Signing Former WWE Star CM Punk*

This'll be real interesting.


----------



## PowerandGlory (Oct 17, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk just joined UFC!*

I wonder if this is why they pushed the Chicago ufc card to summer this yr


----------



## Coyotex (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Punk confirmed to fight in the ufc*

wow i just refreshed and noticed there is like 10 post about this...guess a lota guys here watch ufc as well


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Holy shit


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: CM Punk just joined UFC!*

For the sake of the many great memes it would spawn, I hope he gets the shit kicked out of him.

Imagine the possibilities!


----------



## Barack Lesnar (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk just joined UFC!*

Lol and Punk thought working with Ryback was bad


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

*Re: UFC Interested In Signing Former WWE Star CM Punk*



sweepdaleg said:


> They will find someone. There is an athletic commission that makes sure fights are relatively equal in terms of experience and fighting ability. * All the crossover fighters fought scrubs first.* Punks first opponent will be no different.


James Toney... Brock Lesnar... You're supposed to fight scrubs in the minor leagues.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk just joined UFC!*

I am glad because I want to see what he can do in UFC. Hope Brock Lesnar returns to UFC too.


----------



## The Steven Seagal (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: UFC Interested In Signing Former WWE Star CM Punk*

Can't stand punk, but props for atleast giving mma a shot. If he gets knocked out though, lol.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: UFC Interested In Signing Former WWE Star CM Punk*

Well here we go. Things are gonna get interesting around here again. :lol


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: UFC Interested In Signing Former WWE Star CM Punk*

Respect him for going for it.

But he's going to get fucked.

Proper fucked.


----------



## ONEWAY (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk just joined UFC!*

Punk just broke the internet again


----------



## krai999 (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk just joined UFC!*

1st of all 
this could making him or break him
2nd..shit just got real.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: CM Punk just joined UFC!*

Punk is gonna get killed :duck. He'll be wishing for the days Ryback was missing the table. Dude legit says he is battered and broken and now he wants to fight for real :drake1


----------



## StraightYesSociety (Apr 4, 2014)

*Re: UFC Interested In Signing Former WWE Star CM Punk*

So he'll fight someone who's 0-0 like himself but he has to work on his striking A LOT. Good luck to him and glad he's humble enough to know he'll have to cut weight.


----------



## Ecoces (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: UFC Interested In Signing Former WWE Star CM Punk*



Nightmare_SE said:


> Herschel Walker was a better athlete who fought nobodies in Strikeforce. I hope Punk fights nobodies, but I can't help but think back to James Toney and Brock Lesnar being fed to experienced fighters.



thats what they will do to CM Punk ... they will give him a couple nobodies on weak cards to promote the card and get the buyrates up.

people thinking he will fight the creme of the crop are out of their minds.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk just joined UFC!*



WynterWarm12 said:


> Well, I hope he trains a lot before he enters the octagon. He will start off low level of course, but still. He thinks Ryback put a hurting on him, try mofos who are trained to beat ass :lol
> 
> Good luck to him.


This is how he will enter.. He won't enter like Brock did.. He will start from the bottom like a TUF rookie


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Punk confirmed to fight in the ufc*


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk just joined UFC!*

And he thought WWE was bad? Oh lord, is he in for some trouble.


----------



## Pillman's Pencil (Aug 9, 2014)

*Re: UFC Interested In Signing Former WWE Star CM Punk*

Think of the staph infections and broken ribs Phil!

:maury :maury :maury


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

*Re: UFC Interested In Signing Former WWE Star CM Punk*



Ecoces said:


> thats what they will do to CM Punk ... they will give him a couple nobodies on weak cards to promote the card and get the buyrates up.
> 
> people thinking he will fight the creme of the crop are out of their minds.


I hope so, but UFC's track record says otherwise. I guess I forgot Kimbo, who also got embarrassed in the UFC.


----------



## The Caped Crusader (Dec 27, 2008)

*Re: UFC Interested In Signing Former WWE Star CM Punk*

This is amazing, and I honestly didn't think it would happen. When I think about it, Dana White is fucking smart isn't he. Think about it, at the very least, the first PPV should do good because people are going to tune in to see Punk get his shit wrecked. Dana probably going to get some real shit fighters lined up so Punk isn't exposed as a complete chump right away.


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

*Re: UFC Interested In Signing Former WWE Star CM Punk*

people not realizing that ufcs blueprint is a copy of wwe

punk will get eyes on a product thats been stale for years and losing tons of fans since 2009. their top tv show is doing 1/10th of the viewers it was doing 5 years ago. white is not stupid as he knows this will get wwe fans watching no matter what.


----------



## WaheemSterling (Nov 30, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

Fucking hell, this is unreal. I don't even like UFC, anyone know when his first fight will be?


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

Guess it's nice to see Punk doing.... something but I can't see him faring too well tbh.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk just joined UFC!*



Brandough said:


> And he thought WWE was bad? Oh lord, is he in for some trouble.


Wat? Dana White is not Vince.. Dana will force someone to retire and end their UFC career before injuries end up killing them. He has a long track record of doing this. Dana is 100% protective of his fighters and has never put injuries in front of paychecks.


----------



## Klein Helmer (Mar 25, 2014)

*Re: SOURCE: CM PUNK HAS SIGNED WITH THE UFC*



RenegadexParagon said:


> :lol
> 
> Well, alright then, this should be fun to watch.


CM Punk vs Kimbo Slice vs Bob Sapp in a triple thread match for the inaugural, open weight championship.

No drug testing either.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



> @reymysterio: Awesome to see my homie Punk at UFC 181 announcing his new career as a UFC fighter! Congrats & wish… instagram.com/p/wSm4mvJM43/


-


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Punk confirmed to fight in the ufc*



₵A$H®;42695057 said:


>


My reaction too. Punk's got a death wish.


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



WaheemSterling said:


> Fucking hell, this is unreal. I don't even like UFC, anyone know when his first fight will be?


He hasn't even joined a camp yet, or figured out whether to fight at 170 or 185... He probably won't fight for a good 6 months from now.


----------



## 'Road Dogg' Jesse James (Aug 13, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

Mark my words, he will be the American Sakuraba. He's going to submit fucking everybody.


----------



## LunchCombo (Apr 5, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

Love the nerds here talking like Punk is some dweeb like them. Punk may not be a world class fighter but he has experience to get by in a lower card bout. People are so qucik to just laugh but hey, whatever gets their tails hard


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

Just shitted bricks, holy shit! Good luck Punk you are going to need it!


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

Anyone who think Punk will do well is fucking retarded. This is a waste of money for the UFC and its fucking farcial that CM Punk gets signed while there are legit fighters like Ben Askren out there who get passed over.


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

He's has some pretty good Muay Thai and Kickboxing skill, might as well give Phil a chance in MMA.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

Oh my god, RIP Punk.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

Rematch vs Brock - IN THE OCTAGON, tbhayley.


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

If he does get his ass beat he better not fucking quit like BROCK did


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

HOLY FUCK! I might actually catch UFC now since they'll finally have someone whose relevant :mark:


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

He's fucking dead. Whatever happened to taking it easy and being retired? He doesn't need any more fucking money.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk just joined UFC!*



Ray said:


> Jesus christ.
> 
> Fella is going to get killed. MW and WW are both filled with killers.


Dana said they are going to bring in guys with a similar record to Punk's which is 0-0, so he's going to fight some tomato cans.


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

At least UFC has real doctors.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

too bad this won't happen (different division) but I would love to see Brock Lesnar vs CM Punk inside the Octagon


----------



## Ecoces (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

not a big fan of Punks but hey good for him ... if this is what he wanted to do with his life then why not. he is friends with Sonnen so im sure he (Sonnen) will help him get into a good team and train with him.


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

Leaves WWE cause he's broken down and tired, but signs with UFC, oh boy


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

Phillip "Stronger Than a Z-Pack" Brooks!! 

:dance:dance:dance

I'm stoked


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



Original Christmas Name said:


> He's fucking dead. Whatever happened to taking it easy and being retired? He doesn't need any more fucking money.


"I was too beaten up in WWE and my body couldn't handle it"

Proceeds to sign with UFC


:maury


----------



## Coyotex (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

Punk said he is either going for welterweight OR middleweight...which is probably the least he can go but both divisions top 10 are absolute monsters...i don't see him doing a Lesnar type run and beating top guys right off the bat most likely Dana will match him up with a nobody in whichever division he goes like they did Batista...would still be an interesting fight and now we get to see if Punk is legit


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

If Punk gets destroyed his entire brand is destroyed

This is like going all in 3 times in a row

Just go home


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

He's going to fight fucking tomato cans. Why are people acting like Punk is fighting Tyron Woodley or Lyoto Machida? Dana's bringing guys with terrible records so Punk has a chance.


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



Mason The Mistletoe Mutilator said:


> HOLY FUCK! I might actually catch UFC now since they'll finally have someone whose relevant :mark:


:lmao seriously?


----------



## TexasTornado (Oct 12, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

He'll probably fight some well known name way past his prime like Phil Baroni.. (yeah he isn't with UFC right now but that could change)


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

I love how they've signed him specifically because he's a fucking DRAW.

IN YOUR FACE, JERKS!


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



Brandough said:


> Leaves WWE cause he's broken down and tired, but signs with UFC, oh boy


Know how I know you don't watch MMA?

Most MMA fighters fight once every 3-4 months on average.. They fight.. Heal. Train.. Then fight again. This isn't WWE..


----------



## T-Viper (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

Punk vs. Bisping. Book it now.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



T-Viper said:


> Punk vs. Bisping. Book it now.


Oh my fucking lord, that would be legendary.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

*HOLY SHIT!!!* O_O

- Vic


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

Vince should ring Dana and ask him to take Sheamus instead.


----------



## AnthonyMichaelHall (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: UFC Interested In Signing Former WWE Star CM Punk*



validreasoning said:


> people not realizing that ufcs blueprint is a copy of wwe
> 
> punk will get eyes on a product thats been stale for years and losing tons of fans since *2009*. their top tv show is doing 1/10th of the viewers it was doing 5 years ago. white is not stupid as he knows this will get wwe fans watching no matter what.


*2010

Lou Thesz would be ashamed of your constant butthurt about legit fighters


----------



## Terminator GR (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

Amazing how ufc needs wwe guys to draw a dime. Wrestling >>>>>> mma any day of the week.


----------



## Gandalf (Mar 15, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

wanderlei silva's english makes more sense than CM punk singing with the ufc.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



TakeMyGun said:


> He's going to fight fucking tomato cans. Why are people acting like Punk is fighting Tyron Woodley or Lyoto Machida? Dana's bringing guys with terrible records so Punk has a chance.


Guys with terrible records don't really exist in the UFC. There is no point in having him fight nobodies given that it gives the UFC no return on any investment in Punk.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



Mason The Mistletoe Mutilator said:


> "I was too beaten up in WWE and my body couldn't handle it"
> 
> Proceeds to sign with UFC
> 
> ...


In WWE he had to work 6 days a week, sometimes for 20+ minutes, in UFC it's once every 3 months and sometimes doesn't even last 5, so it's no where near worse fpalm fpalm.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



Terminator GR said:


> Amazing how ufc needs wwe to draw a dime. Wrestling >>>>>> mma any day of the week.


Bahahahahaha

Real > Fake any day of the week.


----------



## They LIVE (Aug 8, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

A 36 year old BJJ hobbyist with no formal martial arts background signing with the UFC, meanwhile the same promotion turned down Ben Askren because he "needed to get some wins".

LOLOL.


----------



## Kattechax (Dec 5, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

Punk main eventing WrestleMania is imminent now!


----------



## Krispenwah (Oct 29, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

Oh my god, this thread reached a lot pages in minutes!

It isn't a breaking record? :lmao


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



Irish Jet said:


> Vince should ring Dana and ask him to take Sheamus instead.


How about Sheamus? :vince5
Nah we want CM Punk 
Nah you want Sheamus :vince2


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

Good for him. Takes guts to do what he's doing. I hope he does well.

I'm not even much of a CM Punk fan, but I am really interested to see what he can do. I hope he gets proper time to train, as well as great training partners, because it's gonna be hard. The guys he fights will be extra motivated to kick his ass because of his celebrity name and the fact that he comes from "fake fighting".

Good for Punk, as well as the UFC.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/541435768778915840
:LOL :dead2 :shitstorm


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



Irish Jet said:


> Vince should ring Dana and ask him to take Sheamus instead.


He has to make Hendricks look REALLY STRONG


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

Well I look forward to seeing this guy get Killed


----------



## Coyotex (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



TakeMyGun said:


> Oh my fucking lord, that would be legendary.


the exchanges these 2 men would have on the mic would be goat worthy just like the guy in your sig


----------



## JuanCena (Oct 25, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

Who's a draw now?


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



TakeMyGun said:


> He's going to fight fucking tomato cans. Why are people acting like Punk is fighting Tyron Woodley or Lyoto Machida? Dana's bringing guys with terrible records so Punk has a chance.


But then what?

Eventually they're gonna want to promote him up against a credible fighter, and then he'll be fucked.


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



santa beat me up said:


> wanderlei silva's english makes more sense than CM punk singing with the ufc.


:westbrook5


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



Santa Banks said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/541435768778915840
> :LOL :dead2 :shitstorm


:LOL :dead2 :shitstorm
:LOL :dead2 :shitstorm
:LOL :dead2 :shitstorm
:LOL :dead2 :shitstorm


----------



## vacuous (Aug 30, 2009)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

Punk will be middleweight champ by the middle of next year, then light heavyweight champ by next Christmas. You are all witnesses to a combat god's ascension.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



Krispenwah said:


> Oh my god, this thread reached the 32 pages in minutes!
> 
> It isn't a breaking record? :lmao


Look again this thread was started 2 days ago. OP just changed the title


----------



## AnthonyMichaelHall (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



They LIVE said:


> A 36 year old BJJ hobbyist with no formal martial arts background signing with the UFC, meanwhile the same promotion turned down Ben Askren because he "needed to get some wins".
> 
> LOLOL.


Funky will eventually troll his way into a title fight, don't worry :clap


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



Santa Banks said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/541435768778915840
> :LOL :dead2 :shitstorm


Kurt Angle couldn't even make the Olympic team again, yet this idiot thinks he belongs in UFC?


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

Was he actually signed, or is this some crazy Photoshop mumbo jumbo?


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

Enjoy the Sports section. Mad?


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



XABI ALONSO'S WINNING CHRISTMAS SMILE said:


> Guys with terrible records don't really exist in the UFC. There is no point in having him fight nobodies given that it gives the UFC no return on any investment in Punk.


No, Dana White Said "If we sign him, we will bring in a guy with a similar record as Punk and they'd fight". Interview with Jim Rome yesterday. He's fighting cans.


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



Santa Banks said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/541435768778915840
> :LOL :dead2 :shitstorm


Punk vs Askren. BOOK IT. if ufc ever signs askren lol.


----------



## sickofcena (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

Looks like UFC will be popular again


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

I guess it's now or never for Punk at 36, have a couple of fights against guys past it and add some extra $'s to the retirement fund, good times.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

And UFC is meant to be the best of the best :lmao

He'll face some jobbers, I can't see him faring well against skilled opponents. Who knows though.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

Wow, that's pretty crazy.


----------



## They LIVE (Aug 8, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

It will be hilarious to see what tomato can they bring in for him to fight. 

The only real scrubs in the UFC are from emerging markets like China, and even then it's guys who had to go through TUF and have had some real fights and typically in lower divisions. 

A 0-0 fighter facing a 0-0 fighter in the main event of a UFC PPV will be ridiculous. 

At least James Toney is a legitimate fighter and Brock an NCAA champion. 



It will be fun to see how Dana White justifies this signing as anything more than a publicity stunt when they have passed on so many good fighters over the years.


----------



## T-Viper (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



TakeMyGun said:


> Oh my fucking lord, that would be legendary.


I can see it happening. Punk probably won't be ready for a year, and you don't want him losing to some nobody like Kimbo Slice did. If he's gonna lose, at least make it to someone legit like when Lesnar lost to Mir. Bisping's on the downside of his career, but still a Top 10 MW, and the war of words will literally be like money falling from the sky, even if Punk loses.


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

He should had chosen Hockey instead


----------



## Irwin Navarro (Feb 3, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

I just hope CM Punk, or shall we now say, Phil Brooks fights in the UFC LIKE A MAN. The last thing we need is someone pulling of a "Mickey Rourke" in the UFC.


----------



## mike10dude (Oct 29, 2009)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

it would be kind of funny to see Punk get the shit kicked out of him


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

>all these Brock fanboys shitting on Punk for the Ryback rib thing
Yet you forget Bork left because he botched a moonsault and said wrestling felt too real


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

"Nah, Nah, Why would you want to accompany Chael to the Octagon? Somebody might get killed, not good for WWE" :vince5


----------



## RockStarDud (Oct 27, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



Terminator GR said:


> Amazing how ufc needs wwe guys to draw a dime. Wrestling >>>>>> mma any day of the week.


It's amazing that the WWE needs football players (Lawrence Taylor), dancers (Kevin Federline), and boxers (Mayweather, Ali) and Actors (Mr. T.) to draw a dime


----------



## ctorresc04 (Sep 16, 2013)

Gotta wonder if they'll still cheer CM Punk at WWE events.


----------



## Sykova (Sep 29, 2007)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

Wants to rest his body from fake wrestling.
Joins the UFC.

Well done, Punk... well done.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

SOMEONE IS GOING TO DIE! :vince3


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



Therapy said:


> Kurt Angle couldn't even make the Olympic team again, yet this idiot thinks he belongs in UFC?


He's 14-0, won the Bellator and One FC WW titles. Yes he belongs in the UFC you muppet. 



TakeMyGun said:


> No, Dana White Said "If we sign him, we will bring in a guy with a similar record as Punk and they'd fight". Interview with Jim Rome yesterday. He's fighting cans.


Waste of fucking money and just makes a mockery of the sport.



They LIVE said:


> It will be hilarious to see what tomato can they bring in for him to fight.
> 
> The only real scrubs in the UFC are from emerging markets like China, and even then it's guys who had to go through TUF and have had some real fights.
> 
> ...


Punk won't main event, are you on crack?


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



RockStarDud said:


> It's amazing that the WWE needs football players (Lawrence Taylor), dancers (Kevin Federline), and boxers (Mayweather, Ali) and Actors (Mr. T.) to draw a dime


They do that for publicity unkout


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

This is gonna end up like that episode of Friends where Monica dates the millionaire who wants to be a cage fighter.


----------



## lightfm (Aug 2, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

I hope karma hits him and he gets knocked the fuck out like the little bitch he is.


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

I wish him good luck, but he is too old and has zero experience. I think he is going to be destroyed.


----------



## Krispenwah (Oct 29, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



They LIVE said:


> It will be hilarious to see what tomato can they bring in for him to fight.
> 
> The only real scrubs in the UFC are from emerging markets like China, and even then it's guys who had to go through TUF and have had some real fights.
> 
> ...


They will probably find some rookies and doing his debut in the ultimate fighter.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*










- Vic


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

He bored? Needs attention? Huge step down for him. UFC sucks.


----------



## Jacare (Apr 29, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

I'm interested in the jobbers they're going to feed him. There's no chance he can beat anyone currently on the roster.


----------



## AnthonyMichaelHall (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



Sykova said:


> Wants to rest his body from fake wrestling.
> Joins the UFC.
> 
> Well done, Punk... well done.


Working 15+ minute matches 6 days a week =/= fighting 3 times a year maximum.


----------



## Gandalf (Mar 15, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

"are you not entertained?" - unk


----------



## CM punker (Aug 3, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

FCUK YES!!! I FINALLY GET TO SEE HIM ON TV AGAIN! THANK GOODNESS I HAD NOTHING ELSE TO WATCH! NOW I HAVE SOMETHING TO LOOK FORWARD TO!!! :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## krai999 (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



TCE said:


> Bahahahahaha
> 
> Real > Fake any day of the week.


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

Punk is dead to VINCE now. lol


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



Therapy said:


> Kurt Angle couldn't even make the Olympic team again, yet this idiot thinks he belongs in UFC?


If you know anything about MMA, you know Askren belongs in the UFC. It's a farce that UFC hasn't signed Askren when his Bellator contract was done.


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

I've seen murderers get less hate then this. :lol


----------



## RockStarDud (Oct 27, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



Therapy said:


> Kurt Angle couldn't even make the Olympic team again, yet this idiot thinks he belongs in UFC?


huge difference between making the olympics and fighting in the UFC.


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

YASS PUNK YOU GOD. can't wait


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

I wonder how AJ feels about all this.

I get the impression that she's a real life crazy, so it prolly doesn't bother her at all.


----------



## King187 (Nov 7, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



AnthonyMichaelHall said:


> Working 15+ minute matches 6 days a week =/= fighting 3 times a year maximum.



Umm, training camp for professional fighting is far more grueling than anything in wrestling. Come off of it.


----------



## They LIVE (Aug 8, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



XABI ALONSO'S WINNING CHRISTMAS SMILE said:


> Punk won't main event, are you on crack?




Main event or co-main, it will still be the most featured fight on the entire card.

You are on crack if you think he'll be anything other than top billing or second from the top. 



An interesting note is their new sponsorship restrictions and policy with Reebok, where the sponsor money is determined by ranking. 

One of the most talked-about and attention-getting members of the roster will be getting the lowest amount of sponsorship money, based on UFC's ranking based payouts.


----------



## vacuous (Aug 30, 2009)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



Kaze Ni Nare said:


> I've seen murderers get less hate then this. :lol


Yeah, but some of those murderers have crazy workrates.


----------



## Immortal_Phenom (Apr 7, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



ctorresc04 said:


> Gotta wonder if they'll still cheer CM Punk at WWE events.


:lol



Original Christmas Name said:


> SOMEONE IS GOING TO DIE! :vince3


:lmao


----------



## Ledg (Aug 3, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

So this is the guy who supposedly left WWE because of his health and now he is joining UFC? He's gonna get killed in his first fight.

He's Straight-Edge but after this decision a lot of people will wonder if he's taking any substances because this shit is crazy.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



Original Christmas Name said:


> I wonder how AJ feels about all this.
> 
> I get the impression that she's a real life crazy, so it prolly doesn't bother her at all.


She's probably blowing him atm.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

Well shit, I didn't see that coming. 

Definitely going to keep my eye on this. I actually could see Punk with a lot of training, practice, etc do decent in MMA. But as of now ehhh... well regardless of what happens this is going to be interesting.


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

Can't wait for the shitstorm


----------



## krai999 (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

Like someone said,he's gonna just get the ryback debut treatment. Local jobbers(people with horrible win/loss records)


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

I am happy for Punk. But I will be the first to admit I want to see him get his ass kicked lmfao.


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

I get to see Jesus on my tv screen again. crine


----------



## IT'S VADER TIME (Jul 14, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

I love how mad everyone is getting. I say good for Punk, he's obviously just gonna have 1 maybe 2 fights at the most just because it's something he really wants to do. Why are you gonna shit on a guy for chasing a dream? How many of you would have the balls to step into the Octogon against a professionally trained fighter? 

Whether or not you're a fan of CM Punk, it makes ZERO sense for anyone to hate on him for wanting to try his hand at MMA. None of us have seen him fight, think of how many great fighters in the UFC that there are that look like ordinary dudes you wouldn't think were bad asses, but once they put the gloves on they become killers. I hope they put Punk with a competent fighter an Punk ends up putting on an impressive performance just to shut you negative people up.

Punk isn't going in and "stealing anyone's spot", he's not challenging for a title, he's not "making a mockery of the sport", UFC signed him as a special attraction for 1 fight, that's called smart business you saps. Punk will help sell ALOT of PPV's and get some more eyeballs on UFC and the really talented fighters there, every guy signed to UFC should be thrilled Punk is coming in for his 1-2 fights.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

He will cry when they don't put him in the main event.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



Original Christmas Name said:


> I wonder how AJ feels about all this.
> 
> I get the impression that she's a real life crazy, so it prolly doesn't bother her at all.


unless this leads to Punk and Rousey screwing each other she will live.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

He mentioned MW...Belfort vs. Punk please. Seriously though the guy will get fed an endless stream of local jobbers as the UFC hope he can be a star like Brock. But Punk doesn't have the wrestling, athleticism, or power to go far with little MMA skill.

But credit to Punk he's finally going to stop pretending he's a martial arts badass and actually give it a go. Wonder who's fault it will be when he gets violently knocked out though, no way Punk will accept responsibility.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

Punk will not main event or be anywhere at the top of the card. He's not going to get top billing, don't be ridiculous. 



AnthonyMichaelHall said:


> Working 15+ minute matches 6 days a week =/= fighting 3 times a year maximum.


Why do wrestling fans not have any concept that MMA fighters train?


----------



## AnthonyMichaelHall (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



King187 said:


> Umm, training camp for professional fighting is far more grueling than anything in wrestling. Come off of it.


Fighters will pull out of fights and rest up for months if they get just one of the MYRIAD injuries Punk had when he walked out.


----------



## Sykova (Sep 29, 2007)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

CM Punk is one of the few wrestlers I know that keep so much attention on themselves even after leaving WWE.

It's been how long now? He is still famous and will continue to be famous. We will most likely see him in many comic book movies now.


----------



## wacka (Nov 12, 2006)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

Wow, a huge shocker. Well, if Punk manage to show great performance there and be a huge draw, he can retire after like 6 or 7 years and negotiate a deal with Vince similar to the one Lesnar have now. Since they wont throw him to the top fighters like Brock, he might be able to win first few matches, depending on his health and fighting background.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



Stone Hot said:


> He will cry when they don't put him in the main event.


:lel:lel:duck:duck:heston


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

https://twitter.com/NateDiaz209/status/541436933948178433

:lmao


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

He is trying to use this as a way became more famous and one day main event WM. That's his real dream. Similar to what happened to Lesnar although he didn't plan it this way.


----------



## xerxesXXI (May 15, 2006)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

I'm not a Punk fan (I used to be but find he's overrated, especially in his own mind, IMO) but I think he should reconsider. Not only could he get hurt really fucking badly, he could ruin his stock and fuck up any potential return to vince-land.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

To those mentioning him struggling in WWE physically you got to realize how taxing it is on the body... I thought people on here would know this shit and he was doing venues almost daily. UFC he will be training in large intivals till his match then rinse an repeat. Hope he does well honestly xD. There are WWE stars that would just fail in UFC like there are UFC Fighters that would crumble touring with WWE I would imagine. I think CM Punk has a fair shot at going far but we shall see I just wish we could see Vince's face .


----------



## Immortal_Phenom (Apr 7, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

I can't wait to see this kid get his ass kicked:dance


----------



## AnthonyMichaelHall (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



XABI ALONSO'S WINNING CHRISTMAS SMILE said:


> Punk will not main event or be anywhere at the top of the card. He's not going to get top billing, don't be ridiculous.
> 
> 
> 
> Why do wrestling fans not have any concept that MMA fighters train?


Because training for a few hours a day is nothing compared to working hundreds of matches on the road every day for over 200 days a year for 17 years straight.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



Doom said:


> https://twitter.com/NateDiaz209/status/541436933948178433
> 
> :lmao


:heston :heston :heston :heston :heston :heston


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

Can't wait to see HHH and Steph sitting in the front as Punk is getting rocked over and over.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

Is Punk going through a midlife crisis?


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

You guys know jack shit dont you ? For one he never bitched about anything..fans wanted to know why he left so he told them,,,he never went on twitter and ranted about it. Saying he cant cut it because of his health ? you do know WWE's road is tougher than anything the UFC demands working almost everynight ..barley getting any sleep...so yeah while ufc guys have what 3-4 fihgts a year


----------



## wacka (Nov 12, 2006)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

Would love to see Triple H reaction to this, lol, they cant call him a quitter now, he is going to fight for real now.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



Man of Tomorrow said:


> She's probably blowing him atm.


Bet she doesn't even have to get on her knees 8*D


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



XABI ALONSO'S WINNING CHRISTMAS SMILE said:


> Punk will not main event or be anywhere at the top of the card. He's not going to get top billing, don't be ridiculous.


He'll be CO-MAIN on a big FOX show.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

@SportsCenter: THIS JUST IN: WWE professional wrestler CM Punk agrees to join UFC. es.pn/1yCwbaC

http://espn.go.com/mma/story/_/id/11991124/cm-punk-joins-ufc-fight-2015?ex_cid=sportscenterTW



> LAS VEGAS -- The UFC has signed former WWE professional wrestler CM Punk to fight in the Octagon.
> 
> The promotion announced the signing during its UFC 181 pay-per-view broadcast on Saturday. CM Punk, birth name Phil Brooks, is 36 years old. He has never fought professional mixed martial arts.
> 
> ...


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



Original Christmas Name said:


> Bet she doesn't even have to get on her knees 8*D


:lel :lel :lel

DEAD.


----------



## bmtrocks (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

I'm fully expecting Punk to get his ass kicked, so prove me wrong Punk. He'll definitely be a big draw for UFC however.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



Cosby's Spiked Xmas Eggnog said:


> Can't wait to see HHH and Steph sitting in the front as Punk is getting rocked over and over.


I could see them waving to Punk as he gets his shit pushed in. :lmao

But seriously, good for Punk. Glad to see him back on TV in some capacity.


----------



## RustyPro (Mar 15, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

Nate Diaz mad Punk makes more money than him.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



AnthonyMichaelHall said:


> Because training for a few hours a day is nothing compared to working hundreds of matches on the road every day for over 200 days a year for 17 years straight.


You train more than "a few hours a day", weight cuts are brutal, sparring is hard etc etc. Don't get me wrong, i'm not saying its going to be harder/easier than working in the WWE. Just pointing out that its still going to be taxing on his body in the UFC.


----------



## The Rock Obama (Apr 15, 2009)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

punk is such an attention whore. This is not the way to go about this, Punk :/


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



JY57 said:


> unless this leads to Punk and Rousey screwing each other she will live.


Live sex celebration in the octagon! :mark:


----------



## Pillman's Pencil (Aug 9, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

Was Nate Diaz paid yet? Jesus christ Dana.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



The Rabid Wolverine said:


> I love how mad everyone is getting. I say good for Punk, he's obviously just gonna have 1 maybe 2 fights at the most just because it's something he really wants to do. Why are you gonna shit on a guy for chasing a dream? How many of you would have the balls to step into the Octogon against a professionally trained fighter?
> 
> Whether or not you're a fan of CM Punk, it makes ZERO sense for anyone to hate on him for wanting to try his hand at MMA. None of us have seen him fight, think of how many great fighters in the UFC that there are that look like ordinary dudes you wouldn't think were bad asses, but once they put the gloves on they become killers. I hope they put Punk with a competent fighter an Punk ends up putting on an impressive performance just to shut you negative people up.
> 
> Punk isn't going in and "stealing anyone's spot", he's not challenging for a title, he's not "making a mockery of the sport", UFC signed him as a special attraction for 1 fight, that's called smart business you saps. Punk will help sell ALOT of PPV's and get some more eyeballs on UFC and the really talented fighters there, every guy signed to UFC should be thrilled Punk is coming in for his 1-2 fights.


It's not disrespectful to say he will be crushed because that's what's going to happen.


----------



## AnthonyMichaelHall (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



RustyPro said:


> Nate Diaz mad Punk makes more money than him.


The Diaz brothers don't know how you buy a house, much less anything about contract negotiations.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

Punk gonna get destroyed. :Jordan


----------



## squeelbitch (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

props to him for having the balls to step in the octagon for a fight i guess


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



JAROTO said:


> He is trying to use this as a way became more famous and one day main event WM. That's his real dream. Similar to what happened to Lesnar although he didn't plan it this way.


Smart on him then, tho he might not be alive to see that WM main event since he will get killed in UFC


----------



## Krispenwah (Oct 29, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



AnthonyMichaelHall said:


> Because training for a few hours a day is nothing compared to working hundreds of matches on the road every day for over 200 days a year for 17 years straight.


This may be true in some way, Punk probably have a much better cardio than most fighters in UFC, adding his stamina and resistance.

Being a former pro wrestler is not as discredited.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



JY57 said:


> @SportsCenter: THIS JUST IN: WWE professional wrestler CM Punk agrees to join UFC. es.pn/1yCwbaC
> 
> http://espn.go.com/mma/story/_/id/11991124/cm-punk-joins-ufc-fight-2015?ex_cid=sportscenterTW


So they admit that this is some kiddy shit. 

inb4 Punk becomes the MMA communities Eva Marie.


----------



## Klorel (Jun 15, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

After realizing the stupidity of my other post, I will just say good luck Punk.


----------



## imWAYova (Jul 1, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

Goodluck to punk. His PPV is going to have a TON of buys imo.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

I look forward to his first fight in the octagon! :mark: :mark:


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

This might finally be the thing to bring him to reality and take his ego down a few notches. And if he does get his ass kicked maybe his fans will lose their ego as well and realize he ain't ALL THAT.


----------



## sweepdaleg (Jan 30, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



They LIVE said:


> A 36 year old BJJ hobbyist with no formal martial arts background signing with the UFC, meanwhile the same promotion turned down Ben Askren because he "needed to get some wins".
> 
> LOLOL.


Askren is a blanket, that is why dana didn't sign him. He hates wrestlers and Ben talked a lot of shit about the ufc. Dana holds grudges.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



Sixth said:


> Brock vs Punk in UFC :mark:


You really want a death sentence on Punk, do you?


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



MEMS said:


> He bored? Needs attention? Huge step down for him. UFC sucks.


Gotta laugh at shitty wrestling fans.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



KingLobos said:


> This might finally be the thing to bring him to reality and take his ego down a few notches. And if he does get his ass kicked maybe his fans will lose their ego as well and realize he ain't ALL THAT.


Because losing a real fight makes you a bad fake wrestler.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

IS HE FIGHING? IF so, seriously wtf? Didn't he bitch about being hurt and needing to get well, now going into an actual fight? fpalm fpalm

Of course if he's announcing, i apologize lol


----------



## Green (Dec 12, 2006)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

Good for him, living his dreams etc. No doubt he will fight someone at the same level, so talk of him getting 'killed' is somewhat ridiculous. He will fight once or twice then leave, experiencing his dream, while UFC gets more eyes on their product. Everyone wins. Aside from Askren and Vince, lol.

I'm not sure what relevance Ryback botching in a pro-wrestling match (where the aim is to NOT injure your opponent) has.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

Its probably on his bucket list. Kudos for him in trying it out.


----------



## T-Viper (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

NOW WE CAN CALL HIM PHIL!


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



Stone Hot said:


> He will cry when they don't put him in the main event.


:LOL


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

As a Punk and UFC mark I'm worried but excited

It screams desperation for the ufc tbh.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



JoMoxRKO said:


> So pretty much CM Punk just gave Vince a low blow because him joining MMA is def gonna hurt the WWE brand. You can forget about Vince ever wanting to do business with Punk again.
> 
> Add in the fact that Brock is bout to leave and rejoin UFC after the way WWE booked him this year (arguably the wrestler of the year)
> 
> Yeah Vince is not gonna be happy about this at all. :vince3


That's what happens when you don't push those who put their bodies on the line day in and day out.

Old Senile motherfucker deserves it.

"I listen to the audience and know what they want" unkout


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



KingLobos said:


> This might finally be the thing to bring him to reality and take his ego down a few notches. And if he does get his ass kicked maybe his fans will lose their ego as well and realize he ain't ALL THAT.


Yeah, I'm sure foolishly joining and losing in the UFC has a lot do with Punk's pro wrestling abilities.


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



Sixth said:


> Brock vs Punk in UFC :mark:


I recon they may actually fight in the same card, but obviously not against each other.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

Looks like i'll be watching UFC again. Can't wait for his first fight.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

If a fake kick by Ryback broke his ribs then how is going to take a real kick without breaking something. 

I know he was athletic but he never seemed quick, don't you have to be generally quick in MMA to dodge kicks and punches.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



JoMoxRKO said:


> So pretty much CM Punk just gave Vince a LOW BLOW because him joining MMA is def gonna hurt the WWE brand. You can forget about Vince ever wanting to do business with Punk again.
> 
> Add in the fact that Brock is bout to leave and rejoin UFC after the way WWE booked him this year (arguably the wrestler of the year)
> 
> Yeah Vince is not gonna be happy about this at all. :vince3



Punk will be crawling back to Vince after he gets his ass handed to him in the Octagon


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

So pretty much CM Punk just gave Vince a LOW BLOW because him joining MMA is definitely gonna hurt the WWE brand. You can forget about Vince ever wanting to do business with Punk again.

Add in the fact that Brock is bout to leave and rejoin UFC after the way WWE booked him this year (arguably the wrestler of the year)

Yeah Vince is not gonna be happy about this at all. :vince3


----------



## The Beast Incarnate (Feb 23, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

Whoever he fights better not push him in the back of the head


----------



## rey09176 (Dec 3, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

Knew his ego couldn't resist it


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

Some of you are just wretched and vile people, you know that? What miserable freakin' lives some of you must live to act the way you do. And why? Because he's rich and famous? Because he has the balls to become a cage fighter? Or is it because he goes to bed every night with the chic so many of you would kill your mother for?

I really don't get the nastiness some of you spew at each other, or the wrestlers that we come here to chat about. Some of you really do ruin the community here, and make it a shitty place at times to try and chat with other members.

Some of you here really do give, not just wrestling fans, but humanity a bad name. Do society a favor already and grow up.


----------



## bmtrocks (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



JoMoxRKO said:


> So pretty much CM Punk just gave Vince a LOW BLOW because him joining MMA is def gonna hurt the WWE brand. You can forget about Vince ever wanting to do business with Punk again.
> 
> Add in the fact that Brock is bout to leave and rejoin UFC after the way WWE booked him this year (arguably the wrestler of the year)
> 
> Yeah Vince is not gonna be happy about this at all. :vince3


Vince is jsut going to ignore it and continue pushing Cena as ratings continue to plummet after Reigns gets his big push.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

Punk has worked years pulling punching and other forms of strikes. I think he's gonna be a champion in the next 2 years!


----------



## Irwin Navarro (Feb 3, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

Truth be told, I don't think this will be a "full time" thing for Phil. He'l probably have 1-2 fights against nobodies and go back to just simply enjoying his life at home. He's prolly doing this just to "get it out of his system". It wouldn't make sense for him to join the UFC long-term considering the number of injuries he experienced in WWE. 

Win or lose, I really hope Punk pulls a CLEAN fight and not "Mickey Rourke" his way in th UFC


----------



## EddieWong (Dec 2, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

seriously, Punk bitching about Ryback hurt him took 20 years career out of him then how the fuck going to handle UFC? Punk can't handle Ryback Kicks. 

PUNK IS A FUCKING PUSSY...


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



Stone Hot said:


> Punk will be crawling back to Vince after he gets his ass handed to him in the Octagon


:bored

You keep telling yourself that.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

He should fight Ryback. ALL OF THE BUYS.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe (Nov 15, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

I have no desire to see him get embarrassed. Put him against scrubs and non-rankers and just wait for his contract to expire.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

Oh.My.God. This won't end well.
:lmao


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

Looking forward the shoot interview in about 5 years.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



KING KLAUS said:


> :bored
> 
> You keep telling yourself that.


Watch son it will happen.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



Ham and Egger said:


> Punk has worked years pulling punching and other forms of strikes. I think he's gonna be a champion in the next 2 years!


Please be taking the piss. After reading some of the posts in here, i'm just not sure about the average IQ of the fans on here.


----------



## Revil Fox (Mar 16, 2010)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



Chan Hung said:


> IS HE FIGHING? IF so, seriously wtf? Didn't he bitch about being hurt and needing to get well, now going into an actual fight? fpalm fpalm
> 
> Of course if he's announcing, i apologize lol


He is fighting, there's no question about that. But I'm pretty sure pro wrestling is actually harder on your body than MMA is. You might sustain more damage all at once in MMA, but you fight once every 4-6 months on average, rather than six to seven days a week. There's a lot more time to heal and prepare, and your fight is only going to last 15 minutes at most.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

I can see his wrestling peers show up to his first fight. Rock, Undertaker Austin, JR, all big UFC fans.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

Punk gonna prove all the smarks wrong by succeeding in UFC. Gonna be glorious to see all the salt from the neckbeards.


----------



## Pillman's Pencil (Aug 9, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



> Michael Bisping
> @bisping I see @cmpunk wants to kick ass, well he can kiss my ass! Welcome to the Ufc, let's do this!


Bisping will kill him! Not to mention he's more of a dick than Punk is!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Punk confirmed to fight in the ufc*



The Nutcracker said:


> My reaction too. Punk's got a death wish.


Yeah, not sure what he is thinking especially at his age. And I'm a huge punk mark.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



Stone Hot said:


> Punk will be crawling back to Vince after he gets his ass handed to him in the Octagon


Given your record at making predictions this must mean he's going to be winning the Heavyweight Championship.


----------



## CM punker (Aug 3, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



EddieWong said:


> seriously, Punk bitching about Ryback hurt him took 20 years career out of him then how the fuck going to handle UFC? Punk can't handle Ryback Kicks.
> 
> PUNK IS A FUCKING PUSSY...


To be fair, Ryback intentinoally kicked Punk in the ribs.. a full blown intentinoal kick from a 300 pound man is definitely going to hurt a 218-pound man.. also Punk doesn't take any painkillers to compensate for the pain.


----------



## Stanford (Jul 6, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



Chan Hung said:


> IS HE FIGHING? IF so, seriously wtf? Didn't he bitch about being hurt and needing to get well, now going into an actual fight? fpalm fpalm


UFC guys fight like 2 or 3 times a year. The constant grind of a WWE schedule is what takes its toll on a body. That's why Brock left the first time, only to end up in UFC.


----------



## AnthonyMichaelHall (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



XABI ALONSO'S WINNING CHRISTMAS SMILE said:


> You train more than "a few hours a day", weight cuts are brutal, sparring is hard etc etc. Don't get me wrong, i'm not saying its going to be harder/easier than working in the WWE. Just pointing out that its still going to be taxing on his body in the UFC.


I know 4 pro-MMA fighters IRL (including Eric Wisely, who actually fought in the UFC) and I wrestled in middle school through hiigh school, so I know first hand how grueling and risky training can be, but unless you're in a stupid Chute-Boxe type gym that does almost nothing but hard sparring every day, you aren't gonna accumulate the kind of grinding, exhausting injuries you will from a lifetime of pro-wrestling (its not a coincidence wrestlers seem to drop like flies from drug overdoses and heart attacks at a relatively young age)


----------



## TheGmGoken (Dec 15, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

Comic book writer
Ufc
Talking Dead
Hosting shows
Breaking Internet
Name chanted at WWE events
Fucking AJ
Royalties on WWE
WWE 2K15
Sued and won in court against WWE

Cm Punk


BEST IN THE WORLD


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

Quits WWE, blasts them, gets a financial settlement, his name is still being chanted by fans after almost a year being gone with his merchandise still selling like hot cakes, and now works for Marvel AND UFC! Punk's a God damn genius!

- Vic


----------



## JDTheAlpha (May 24, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

Personally I wish him nothing but the best as he embarks on this new journey with the UFC. But meh, I dont see this ending well for him.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

Damn thats awesome :mark:


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



Pillman's Pencil said:


> Bisping will kill him! Not to mention he's more of a dick than Punk is!


:lol @ Let's do this

Reminded me of 





:lmao


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe (Nov 15, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

I hope he does well, but I just worry they hotshot him into a match he isn't ready for and he get's demolished. And then the haters have even more ammo.

Please God, keep him in low key matches for at least his first 2-3 fights.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

lol at Joe Rogan. 


Shits on WWE then wishes CM Punk good luck.


Wrestling not so bad when ole Joe's company can make a buck off of it.


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



dtibb81 said:


> Some of you are just wretched and vile people, you know that? What miserable freakin' lives some of you must live to act the way you do. And why? Because he's rich and famous? Because he has the balls to become a cage fighter? Or is it because he goes to bed every night with the chic so many of you would kill your mother for?
> 
> I really don't get the nastiness some of you spew at each other, or the wrestlers that we come here to chat about. Some of you really do ruin the community here, and make it a shitty place at times to try and chat with other members.
> 
> Some of you here really do give, not just wrestling fans, but humanity a bad name. Do society a favor already and grow up.


Easy there fella, all we said is Punk might get his ass beat.


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



TheGmGoken said:


> Comic book writer
> Ufc
> Talking Dead
> Hosting shows
> ...


He also made a Cameo on Watch Dogs

I'm also ready for a CM Punk anime featuring Yamcha


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



Vic Capri said:


> Quits WWE, blasts them, gets a financial settlement, his name is still being chanted by fans after almost a year being gone with his merchandise still selling like hot cakes, and now works for Marvel AND UFC! Punk's a God damn genius!
> 
> - Vic


Still the BITW


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

I want my CM Punk IceCream Bars


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

Anaconda Vise in the octagon :mark:


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

Um, people do understand the difference between a WWE schedule and a UFC schedule right? UFC fighters aren't expected to work pretty much every day of the year, they take time off immediately if they get hurt and don't fight again until they're capable of doing so.

Like, this shouldn't even need to be explained...

"Hurr, Punk quieted WWE cos he got hurt, but den he joins UFC lol" fpalm


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

Punk vs Sonnen :mark:


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



XABI ALONSO'S WINNING CHRISTMAS SMILE said:


> Please be taking the piss. After reading some of the posts in here, i'm just not sure about the average IQ of the fans on here.


Bobby Lashley, Batista, and Brock Lesnar has had success in the octagon, who's to say that CM Punk won't find glory there too? He'll either succeed for fail and I'm leaning toward the idea that he'll succeed.


----------



## Krispenwah (Oct 29, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



TheGmGoken said:


> Comic book writer
> Ufc
> Talking Dead
> Hosting shows
> ...


----------



## Stanford (Jul 6, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



Christmas Eva Marie said:


> Punk gonna prove all the smarks wrong by succeeding in UFC. Gonna be glorious to see all the salt from the neckbeards.


I doubt he'll do well against fighters who have been training most of their lives. He doesn't seem athletic at all. But regardless of what his record will be, Punk has the world in his hands right now. Guys like Taker and Angle are probably jealous as hell.


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

All the people hoping that he'll fail :lmao
The self hate is real.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

$10 says McMahon is calling Lesnar's agent's phone right now.

- Vic


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

Still kinda in shock about this, not gonna lie.


----------



## They LIVE (Aug 8, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

LOL


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

I like many of you, have some doubts he will succeed at this. But so will many people he used to work with in WWE. They will wait for him to fail so they can mock, laugh, and enjoy the downfall. BUT, don't ever underestimate the will human beings have to shove it up the ass of people who doubt you. CM Punk is no dummy. And no one can deny the extreme will that man will have to succeed and win, and say look at me Vince and Hunter, now shove it up your ass.

So, I'm going to wait and see what happens before already laughing at him like some of you.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

Wether Punk wins or loses I hope his fights draw just to stick it to Vince, HHH, and all of the top management. 

Realistically though, I don't think this is going to go well.

Lesnar was a legit amateur wrestling stud in college, Punk has been trying NOT to hurt guys his whole life.

Still I hope he succeeds, or else this could really damage his brand :garrett


----------



## Peter_Sellers (Oct 7, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

cool, but call me when you land that Casey Jones role in TMNT2


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

Awesome, look forward to seeing where this goes.


----------



## Melrose92 (Apr 16, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

Hope he does well.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/541439097144111105:wee-bey 

:heyman6


----------



## Green (Dec 12, 2006)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

LOL Diaz

Shame Punker isn't a lightweight


----------



## They LIVE (Aug 8, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



TheGmGoken said:


> Comic book writer
> Ufc
> Talking Dead
> Hosting shows
> ...



Care to share a link to the court documents?


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

Looks like WWE 2k15 wasn't Punk's last video game appearance after all.

Except now he will be the lowest ranked fighter in UFC 16 :duck


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

What, he's going for an actual fight?

RIP.


----------



## Krispenwah (Oct 29, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

I'm so fucking hype, i can't see the fucking fight between Melendez and Pettis. :lmao


----------



## Immortal_Phenom (Apr 7, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



They LIVE said:


> LOL


I was reading those. He said Dana knows Punk's gonna get smashed, but it's $$$ in his pocket :lol


----------



## Pillman's Pencil (Aug 9, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

Bobby Lashley - amateur wrestling for the United States Army, and was in a great shout of the 2004 Olympics in freestyle wrestling but he got hurt, he has a 14-2 record.

Brock Lesnar - NCAA Heavyweight Champion, 2 time NCAA All American and Big Ten Conference champion. 8-3 record.

Batista - Bouncer, and got into a number of street fights in that job, he foguht someone with a glass jaw.

CM Punk - Knocked out by Teddy hart and broken ribs from Ryback and bad knees. WWE Champion.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



AnthonyMichaelHall said:


> I know 4 pro-MMA fighters IRL (including Eric Wisely, who actually fought in the UFC) and I wrestled in middle school through hiigh school, so I know first hand how grueling and risky training can be, but unless you're in a stupid Chute-Boxe type gym that does almost nothing but hard sparring every day, you aren't gonna accumulate the kind of grinding, exhausting injuries you will from a lifetime of pro-wrestling *(its not a coincidence wrestlers seem to drop like flies from drug overdoses and heart attacks at a relatively young age)*


yeah, drugs fuck you up, not training. My Point is the blokes who are in this thread like "he's only fighting 2-3 times a year, thats easy" are idiots



Ham and Egger said:


> Bobby Lashley, Batista, and Brock Lesnar has had success in the octagon, who's to say that CM Punk won't find glory there too? He'll either succeed for fail and I'm leaning toward the idea that he'll succeed.


Batista and Lashley fought cans in shit promotions. Lesnar is the only one who's had success and even then he got found out very quickly against top fighters.


----------



## TheGmGoken (Dec 15, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



Krispenwah said:


>


:avit: My boy Cm Punk going :avit:


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



Pillman's Pencil said:


> Bobby Lashley - amateur wrestling for the United States Army, and was in a great shout of the 2004 Olympics in freestyle wrestling but he got hurt, he has a 14-2 record.
> 
> Brock Lesnar - NCAA Heavyweight Champion, 2 time NCAA All American and Big Ten Conference champion. 8-3 record.
> 
> ...


CM Punk has been a trained practitioner of BJJ for many years now. Dana wouldn't have signed him if he didn't think he had some level of skill to be in there.


----------



## K4L318 (Nov 12, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

LOLS oh so that's what those podcasts were about. :lols

He's going to get killed. Not really killed but he'll have a short criticized UFC career. I'm guessing middleweight. LMAO








: R.I.P. Punk


----------



## Pillman's Pencil (Aug 9, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



Ham and Egger said:


> CM Punk has been a trained practitioner of BJJ for many years now. Dana wouldn't have signed him if he didn't think he had some level of skill to be in there.


Christ man come on lol! UFC has not been doing very well lately so he's not all about the buyrate with these 'freak fights'. Being beginner/amateur trained in BJJ is nothing compared to the likes of Lesnar/Lashley or Kurt Angle etc


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



XABI ALONSO'S WINNING CHRISTMAS SMILE said:


> yeah, drugs fuck you up, not training. My Point is the blokes who are in this thread like "he's only fighting 2-3 times a year, thats easy" are idiots
> 
> 
> 
> Batista and Lashley fought cans in shit promotions. Lesnar is the only one who's had success and even then he got found out very quickly against top fighters.


Batista fought someone that was his skill level and he proved himself in that one bout and Lashley working for the second best mma company shouldn't discredit his accomplishments in the octagon. Again it seems that you've got your dislike for Punk and wishes for his downfall. I think win or lose he'll surprise all of us.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/541435984190406656
unch


----------



## TheGmGoken (Dec 15, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



XABI ALONSO'S WINNING CHRISTMAS SMILE said:


> yeah, drugs fuck you up, not training. My Point is the blokes who are in this thread like "he's only fighting 2-3 times a year, thats easy" are idiots
> 
> 
> 
> Batista and Lashley fought cans in shit promotions. Lesnar is the only one who's had success and even then he got found out very quickly against top fighters.


Teddy Vs Cm Punk? When?


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

I wonder how "Ape" feels about this decision unk2


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*


----------



## TheRealFunkman (Dec 26, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

I'm a big CM Punk fan and supporter so I for one was excited when I heard the news and am happy for the guy. 

I wish I could be in the room when Vince hears the news to see the look on his face.


Can't stop laughing a few hours ago people would have bet money Dana wouldn't sign punk unless it was to be a commenter.
"Not UFC maybe bellator if he's lucky since they're into gimmicks"


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

Wrong section, brehs. Mon Cody.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

I guess this also means he won't be working the Younga Bucksa


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

Punk to have a successful UFC career, only to return to the WWE in 2018 as a part-time champion who only shows up once a year :mark:


----------



## criipsii (Jun 27, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



Ham and Egger said:


> CM Punk has been a trained practitioner of BJJ for many years now. Dana wouldn't have signed him if he didn't think he had some level of skill to be in there.


This is what he said:
"He wanted to fight here," White told ESPN.com. "He wanted to give it a shot, so we gave him an opportunity. It's not like Brock Lesnar. We're not going to throw the kitchen sink at him. Lesnar had a wrestling background. (CM Punk) going to fight a guy who is 1-0, 1-1, 2-1 -- something like that."

Source:http://espn.go.com/mma/story/_/id/11991124/cm-punk-joins-ufc-fight-2015


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

Ape gonna fight Rounda Rousey? :mark:


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk just joined UFC!*



Ray said:


> Jesus christ.
> 
> Fella is going to get killed. MW and WW are both filled with killers.


Win or lose if he steps into the cage his a bigger man than most.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*






The Major Announcement!

- Vic


----------



## Pillman's Pencil (Aug 9, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



TheGmGoken said:


> Teddy Vs Cm Punk? When?


Nashville bar 2004, Teddy Hart 2nd Round KO.


----------



## Immortal_Phenom (Apr 7, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

I wonder if Dana promised him some ice cream bars ?:evil


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

He wished CM Punk "Luck" 

:maury unk2


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



Pillman's Pencil said:


> Christ man come on lol! UFC has not been doing very well lately so he's not all about the buyrate with these 'freak fights'. Being beginner/amateur trained in BJJ is nothing compared to the likes of Lesnar/Lashley or Kurt Angle etc


I don't know anything about the business aspect of the UFC. From my standpoint they seem to in great shape with having hundreds of fighters under contracts, and streaming network, a home network, and a good ppv business. Punk being in the ring with attract many more eyes but they wouldnt' sign if he didn't have what it takes to be in that organization.


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

DIS GONNA BE GOOD.

DIS GONNA BE SO GOOOOOOD.

Don't even care how he does. Glad the guy is doing what he wants. 

From pro-wrestling, to comics, to UFC. CM GAWD.


----------



## Roho (Apr 14, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

Never ordered a UFC PPV, but this...

This I have to see...

I'm not even an MMA fan in general, but good god...


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

I hope he succeeds, but honestly.. I never thought this would happen.. this is kind of shocking to me. If Punk thinks he can do it, then good. I will be seeing his fights.


----------



## Prophet (Apr 27, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

I hope they remind him to make Reigns look strong in his first fight. 

Happy for him


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

I'm honestly surprised at how many people here know what MMA is. 

I remember I made a thread here in 2006 stating MMA was on the rise, not one person gave it credit. A lot of people didn't know what it was and the rest said it was shite and wouldn't last another few years. No one backed me. Oh how things change.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*


----------



## TheBusiness (Jun 26, 2010)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

Very happy for him, writing comics and joining the UFC after his wrestling career, thats awesome. Hope he does great in the UFC


----------



## Immortal_Phenom (Apr 7, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



Roho said:


> Never ordered a UFC PPV, but this...
> 
> This I have to see...
> 
> I'm not even an MMA fan in general, but good god...


Me too! I really need to see him get his ass kicked :lol


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

How is CM Punk going to get down to 170 pounds? He's 6'2. I just cant see him getting down that low. When Dana White said Welterweight...no way he'll be able to do that. Taking a dude in his mid 30s who has never done MMA, and telling him to fight guys that have done this stuff their whole lives is crazy. They better feed him some tomato cans if they want this to come off as legit.


----------



## Pillman's Pencil (Aug 9, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

CM Punk on the front page of the Houston chronicle, thats why Dana did it folks, thats why Dana did it. He couldn't give a crap about the potential humiliation.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



criipsii said:


> This is what he said:
> "He wanted to fight here," White told ESPN.com. "He wanted to give it a shot, so we gave him an opportunity. It's not like Brock Lesnar. We're not going to throw the kitchen sink at him. Lesnar had a wrestling background. (CM Punk) going to fight a guy who is 1-0, 1-1, 2-1 -- something like that."
> 
> Source:http://espn.go.com/mma/story/_/id/11991124/cm-punk-joins-ufc-fight-2015


And his quote backs my statment that he will put in the octagon with people of similar skill level as himself. Everyone has to start somewhere.


----------



## Gandalf (Mar 15, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

dana white is dangling his balls in front of vince right now like "yea ****** what's good"


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



TCE said:


> I'm honestly surprised at how many people here know what MMA is.
> 
> I remember I made a thread here in 2006 stating MMA was on the rise, not one person gave it credit. A lot of people didn't know what it was and the rest said it was shite and wouldn't last another few years. No one backed me. Oh how things change.


Found it

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/suggestions-help/206327-mma-forum.html


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

Going to laugh if he wins his first fight, and continues to be successful. 

Going to laugh hard.


Edit: Yeah, this is pretty much another giant middle finger from Dana to Vince. You going to fuck over your talent? We'll take him. Dana might be a piece of greedy shit, but he's business smart. 

All he needs to do is get Brock back. Leave Vince on all fours crying like crazy.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

I hope he finds success but honestly, this is what I see happening:


----------



## PrinceofPush (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

Welp, best of luck to him. :draper2


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

But serius now, best of luck to him


----------



## DanielBlitzkrieg (Jul 10, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



TCE said:


> I'm honestly surprised at how many people here know what MMA is.
> 
> I remember I made a thread here in 2006 stating MMA was on the rise, not one person gave it credit. A lot of people didn't know what it was and the rest said it was shite and wouldn't last another few years. No one backed me. Oh how things change.


To be fair, they were half right.


----------



## Japanese Puroresu (Jan 12, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

I hope he does well.


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



JD said:


> Going to laugh if he wins his first fight, and continues to be successful.
> 
> Going to laugh hard.


I think the laughs go to Vince, Stephanie and Triple H if Punk and Brock find success in UFC. Think about that for a second.


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



Mason The Mistletoe Mutilator said:


> Found it
> 
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/suggestions-help/206327-mma-forum.html


Good find, but that's not it. It was called "The real threat, MMA?" I have a few neg reps from it on my user cp but it doesn't let me click the thread.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

Brock next. UFC wins. :vince4


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



TCE said:


> Good find, but that's not it. It was called "The real threat, MMA?" I have a few neg reps from it on my user cp but it doesn't let me click the thread.


It should let you click on the post you made which brings up the thread.


----------



## Roho (Apr 14, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

I love how there's no grey area here...

People either want him to succeed hard or get his fucking shit rocked. No one is indifferent and it's awesome. 

I am absolutely on the side that wants to see him get his fucking ass kicked, but kudos to him for having the guts to fight.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

if their July PPV (which usually their biggest of the year) has both Brock & Punk (return and debut respectively) then major kudos to Dana.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



T-Viper said:


> I can see it happening. Punk probably won't be ready for a year, and you don't want him losing to some nobody like Kimbo Slice did. If he's gonna lose, at least make it to someone legit like when Lesnar lost to Mir. Bisping's on the downside of his career, but still a Top 10 MW, and the war of words will literally be like money falling from the sky, even if Punk loses.



I'd pay money to see CM Punk get absolutely destroyed by Bisping. I remember watching TUF back in 2005 or 2006 when Bisping and the deaf guy (Matt someone) were the main players. Those two would make CM Punk tap immediately.

I just cant see them putting Punk in against anyone with a submission background. If they put him in with some brawler then yeah sure. But putting him against someone that knows what they are doing would ultimately lead nowhere. It wouldnt even be a fair fight.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



TCE said:


> I'm honestly surprised at how many people here know what MMA is.
> 
> I remember I made a thread here in 2006 stating MMA was on the rise, not one person gave it credit. A lot of people didn't know what it was and the rest said it was shite and wouldn't last another few years. No one backed me. Oh how things change.


What do you want, a medal?


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

LEAKED PUNKS FIRST FIGHT

Punk 0-0 vs Little Mac 0-0


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



KingLobos said:


> It should let you click on the post you made which brings up the thread.


Nope, I get this:

TCE, you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:

Your user account may not have sufficient privileges to access this page. Are you trying to edit someone else's post, access administrative features or some other privileged system?
If you are trying to post, the administrator may have disabled your account, or it may be awaiting activation.


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

Punk complains bout Ryback supposedly taking 20 years off of his life and breaking his ribs, yet goes to UFC. 

If he thinks Ryback stiffed him, he's in a whole other world of pain in UFC.


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



Ithil said:


> What do you want, a medal?


A cookie please.


----------



## Pillman's Pencil (Aug 9, 2014)

*WWE will have lost both CM Punk and Brock Lesnar to UFC when Lesnar's contract is up*

Vince needs something and bad, WWE is harking back to the 1995 days again for me as product hasn't been this bad since. UFC not competition eh? Riiight.










Maybe more of...

:cena3


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



TCE said:


> Nope, I get this:
> 
> TCE, you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:
> 
> ...


May have been deleted or something.

But Welcome Back bro. Good to see a member from the infant WrestlingForum era.


----------



## zimonk (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

Is "Ape" going to be joining him? She's been seated for the last 2 hours right next to Dana White. I'm sure Vince approves.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

Now he could come back to WWE in a couple of years on a Brock contract.


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



Mason The Mistletoe Mutilator said:


> May have been deleted or something.
> 
> But Welcome Back bro. Good to see a member from the infant WrestlingForum era.


Thanks, man.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

Really happy for him, hope it works out for him and he does well and proves all the haters wrong.

Still very surprised but this could be a huge coup for the UFC if Brock ends up back there too.

But I will definitely be following Punk's UFC career closely, good on him!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



itssoeasy23 said:


> *Punk complains bout Ryback supposedly taking 20 years off of his life and breaking his ribs, yet goes to UFC.*
> 
> If he thinks Ryback stiffed him, he's in a whole other world of pain in UFC.


He was being melodramatic. Many UFC fighters and legends of the sport has come out in a lot better shape in the long run than professional wrestlers who're old and broken down because of the decades of abuse they've taken in the ring. CM Punk will be fine.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: WWE will have lost both CM Punk and Brock Lesnar to UFC when Lesnar's contract is*

I know about CM Punk but why would Brock go back to the UFC? He is making good money for a fake fight and working a similar schedule to as he was in UFC. Or is there something I missed regarding the Lesnar moving back to UFC?


----------



## Roho (Apr 14, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

Imagine if Punk loses his first fight by KO because his opponent has longer reach...


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



Therapy said:


> Kurt Angle couldn't even make the Olympic team again, yet this idiot thinks he belongs in UFC?


umm angle is a broken down old man with a drug addiction who hasn't wrested since NINTEY SIX ben is a young hungry talented athlete with a FOURTEEN FIGHT win streak not a fucking MMA wannabe who quit a scripted profession because of the toll it took on him now he's going to fight for real, get fucked even if punk wins it's going to be against a ham and egger not a real fighter with a real MMA record


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE will have lost both CM Punk and Brock Lesnar to UFC when Lesnar's contract is*

It'll be interesting to see where and what Lesnar ends up doing.


----------



## Pillman's Pencil (Aug 9, 2014)

*Re: WWE will have lost both CM Punk and Brock Lesnar to UFC when Lesnar's contract is*

Dana White has said Brock is interested in coming back once his stint with WWE is up.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

*Re: WWE will have lost both CM Punk and Brock Lesnar to UFC when Lesnar's contract is*

WWE's main problem is its inability to make stars. The only recent stars they had were Punk and Bryan who both made themselves. Punk with the pipe bomb and Bryan with his amazing matches he had. Even when they had a star they tried every thing they could to make sure he wouldn't get over. (planning Orton and Batista at WM instead of putting Bryan in the main event)


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

UFC should put Punk on The Ultimate Fighter. I'd definitely watch that. Let him build up some credibility and ratings with that show rather than bring him in randomly for a few PPVs.


----------



## DanielBlitzkrieg (Jul 10, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

It's annoying how everything he's done since he left has been calculated to get more attention than it deserves (as proven by this forum and thread since then). It's also pathetic how he's tried to insult pro wrestling as if going to UFC somehow proves something. This isn't news.


----------



## Gandalf (Mar 15, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

cm punks face during the first round of hendricks/lawler like "what the fuck was i thinking?" :heston


----------



## Achilles (Feb 27, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

Does that mean we may see Lesnar vs. Punk in the future? ornstache


----------



## HereComesTrouble (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

Can't wait to see his bitchass get knock the fuck out. It just goes to show how hypocritical Punk is. Claims Ryback took 20 years off his life but now he signs with UFC. Stupid logic.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: WWE will have lost both CM Punk and Brock Lesnar to UFC when Lesnar's contract is*

Only one man can save us now:


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: WWE will have lost both CM Punk and Brock Lesnar to UFC when Lesnar's contract is*

It's gonna be so hilarious when the nostalgia acts still capable of wrestling are all gone. Brock will be back in UFC at some point and it's gonna hurt WWE like a motherfucker.

Hell, WWE was probably nothing more than a fucking pit stop for Lesnar. Take a break from MMA, work an easy schedule with WWE, go back eventually for a massively hyped return fight.

It's their own damn fault for not creating any worthwhile stars outside of Cena.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



DanielBlitzkrieg said:


> It's annoying how everything he's done since he left has been calculated to get more attention than it deserves (as proven by this forum and thread since then). It's also pathetic how he's tried to insult pro wrestling as if going to UFC somehow proves something. This isn't news.


Yet you're giving him attention by talking about what he's done.

Take the :lose and get unkout


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



Protokletos said:


> Does that mean we may see Lesnar vs. Punk in the future? ornstache


Since they'll be in separate weight classes, I'm gonna say no.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

CM Punk is trending on twitter in the UK.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



donne said:


> umm angle is a broken down old man with a drug addiction who hasn't wrested since NINTEY SIX ben is a young hungry talented athlete with a FOURTEEN FIGHT win streak not a fucking MMA wannabe who quit a scripted profession because of the toll it took on him now he's going to fight for real, get fucked even if punk wins it's going to be against a ham and egger not a real fighter with a real MMA record


yeah his first fight or two but punk seems genuinely interested in seeing how far he can go with it for a year or two. if he wins his first fight there will be a second (probably against someone decent but not really good) and if he wins that or fights well in a loss he'll get to go against someone, or several someones, who will be pretty credible fighters. cm punk in mma is dollars like :vince$ wishes he could still :vince$ especially if he does well.


----------



## zimonk (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



DanielBlitzkrieg said:


> It's annoying how everything he's done since he left has been calculated to get more attention than it deserves (as proven by this forum and thread since then). It's also pathetic how he's tried to insult pro wrestling as if going to UFC somehow proves something. This isn't news.


That just means he's a smart businessman and is maximizing his potential at money. Nothing wrong with that. You can hammer Punk on a lot of issues, but maximizing his earning potential isn't one of them. Who wouldn't?


----------



## Shamans (Apr 18, 2014)

*Re: UFC Interested In Signing Former WWE Star CM Punk*

I don't really like UFC and liked Punk was a Wrestler.

But has a personality in general... let's just say I hope he gets some of his ego smashed out of him. Best case scenario: Have brock do it.


----------



## Achilles (Feb 27, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



KING KLAUS said:


> Since they'll be in separate weight classes, I'm gonna say no.


Well that's the end of that. :krillin2


----------



## cynical_ad (Jan 8, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



itssoeasy23 said:


> Punk complains bout Ryback supposedly taking 20 years off of his life and breaking his ribs, yet goes to UFC.
> 
> If he thinks Ryback stiffed him, he's in a whole other world of pain in UFC.


When Punk was going on about the whole "took 20 years off my life" thing in terms of Ryback I understood it to be mentally, that the two programs drained him working with such a poor worker. Of course Ryback botched and obviously did hurt Punk, but i felt the whole "dumb as fuck" was the big takeaway from the whole ryback thing,


----------



## DanielBlitzkrieg (Jul 10, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



Christmas Eva Marie said:


> Yet you're giving him attention by talking about what he's done.
> 
> Take the :lose and get unkout


This is the 2nd post I've made out of 50 CM Punk threads that have gotten 500 posts since he left, both saying that they're dumb.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

Its going to get my ass clobbered time!!!!


----------



## Pillman's Pencil (Aug 9, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

If UFC had done better on Fox & PPV in last 2 yrs, CM Punk wouldn't have been signed. This is watershed moment in UFC shifting what they are - Wade Keller.


----------



## DanielBlitzkrieg (Jul 10, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



zimonk said:


> That just means he's a smart businessman and is maximizing his potential at money. Nothing wrong with that. You can hammer Punk on a lot of issues, but maximizing his earning potential isn't one of them. Who wouldn't?


He's not a businessman. Vince McMahon and Dana White are businessmen. Unless you're a businessman like they are (or even if he was), the profession comes first.


----------



## Shamans (Apr 18, 2014)

*Re: WWE will have lost both CM Punk and Brock Lesnar to UFC when Lesnar's contract is*

They should keep Brock at all costs. 


Still have hope WWE will give a chance to Ambrose, Rollins and Wyat etc.


----------



## Roho (Apr 14, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

Someone shoot a single leg, get him in a fireman's carry and GTS Punk for the win.


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

*IT'S A CONSPIRACY!!!*

CM Punk goes to UFC after "cutting ties" with the WWE. Two years down the road after Punk is established by Dana to be a legit competitor, WWE and UFC sign a deal that would be an invasion style storyline. Punk would obviously be at the forefront of it all and make instacash for both companies.

MAKE IT HAPPEN AND RESTORE WWE BACK TO ITS AE GLORY DAYS


----------



## rey09176 (Dec 3, 2014)

*Re: IT'S A CONSPIRACY!!!*

Yeah because any UFC fighter automatically knows how to be a professional wrestler and bump right?


----------



## Roho (Apr 14, 2013)

*Re: IT'S A CONSPIRACY!!!*

That sounds brilliant. But how exactly will they establish Punk as a legit fighter?


----------



## SkipMDMan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

Lesnar vs Punk in a real fight? lol

Lesnar would absolutely kill Punk's tiny ass.

Punk needs to stick to little guys like himself, not someone with skills and muscles.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*


----------



## Jdogfour20 (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

So is Punk going to get mad when Bruce Buffer calls him Phil Brooks when he enters the cage


----------



## CharlyBrown (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

Chris Weidman RIP.


----------



## Shenroe (Jul 18, 2013)

*Re: IT'S A CONSPIRACY!!!*

fpalm Here we go again with the multiple side cm punk threads. Can't you all hold them in the big cm punk thread?


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE will have lost both CM Punk and Brock Lesnar to UFC when Lesnar's contract is*

And they're going to take it out on Heyman.

It was nice while it lasted Paul E.


----------



## Shamans (Apr 18, 2014)

*Re: IT'S A CONSPIRACY!!!*



rey09176 said:


> Yeah because any UFC fighter automatically knows how to be a professional wrestler and bump right?


This. It's two very different things.

I would argue WWE wrestlers could do MMA to some extent (maybe with some shitty fighters) but very few MMA fighters would be able to have a good wrestling match.


----------



## rey09176 (Dec 3, 2014)

*Re: WWE will have lost both CM Punk and Brock Lesnar to UFC when Lesnar's contract is*

WWE is making plenty of money right now they are in no danger.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

First it was Faber fighting on the fuckin prelims, now this shit!

And Melendez lost a title fight.....again! WTF

Anyways, I am equally shocked and scared for Punk.


----------



## krai999 (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: WWE will have lost both CM Punk and Brock Lesnar to UFC when Lesnar's contract is*

Punk be like, "you fuckers think wwe is my only option, I just made UFC my option you motherfuckers.


----------



## DanielBlitzkrieg (Jul 10, 2014)

*Re: WWE will have lost both CM Punk and Brock Lesnar to UFC when Lesnar's contract is*

Wrestling has to eliminate this "mixed martial arts" parasite to survive, in the long run. Brock Lesnar may not "love the business" (and how do you all really know that?), but stars from MMA are a thousand times more generic than Brock Lesnar. The only reason people started watching UFC is because WWE got rid of blood. The same way John Cena leeches off everyone around him, UFC just leeched off everyone John Cena drove away.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

*Cheers to more broken ribs and staph infections*


----------



## K4L318 (Nov 12, 2014)

*Re: WWE will have lost both CM Punk and Brock Lesnar to UFC when Lesnar's contract is*

LOLS Paul Heyman is not the reason this happened. And on top of all this. WWE is in it's best shape for the future. WrestleMania alone has

Ziggler
Kidd
Cesaro
Orton
Cena
Reigns
Rollins
possibly Daniel Bryan
Sting
HHH
Ryback
Wyatt
Ambrose
Harper
Rowan

they're not in bad shape at all.


----------



## Sykova (Sep 29, 2007)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

It's not desperation from UFC if Punk wants to do it.

Retards.


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



[email protected] said:


>


When did CM Punk out of all people decide to have DA LOOK? He's rocking that suit, that beard and slicked back hair like no other lol. Why the fuck is this guy no Wrestling lmao? He literally looks a Million times better than he did in WWE. I guess that's what beeing recovered does to you. If he looked like that during his WWE career Cena would have jobbed to him on the reg and he would have gone over at least one Legend.

His Charisma is also out of the norm, dude looks a Million bucks in that Interview. This is a real charismatic guy. Not somebody who needs some bigass character or gimmick or a megapush, he just stands there like a big deal and he knows he's a big deal. Seth Rollins and Dean Ambrose would be jobbing to him like there was no tomorrow if he was still in WWE and I like both those guys, but cmon. CM Punks Charisma is ridiculous. You need that natural "IT"-factor to look this good in a random non-kayfabe Interview. 

As for the guy saying he's gonna get angry beeing billed with his real name. Did you notice he was announced as CM Punk? He owns the rights to that Name so we're gonna see CM Punk in the octagon.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

:HA He's going to get the shit kicked out of him. Stick to drawing comics you has-been.


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

Gotta love all the negative blowhards writing him off already. Is it because he was a pro wrestler before venturing into MMA that paints him as a phony contender? 

When it comes to Dana White, the bottom line is the mighty dollar. Whether you think Punk will get destroyed or not, you will watch that event. The dude is going to make a WrestleMania pay day every time he steps foot in the octagon.


----------



## NakedCall (Nov 14, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

He's going to be fighting nobodies. I bet CM Punk marks who have no knowledge of UFC are going to jerk off to him beating up on the worthless hacks they put him up against. He's definitely not fighting any of the top guys like Brock did.


----------



## RockStarDud (Oct 27, 2014)

*Dana White's FU to VKM*

Dana and Vince get along.... But Vince and all his wisdom had tried to sabotage the UFC numerous times. Including offering Mike Goldberg a lucrative contract if he'd skip UFC's TV debut back in 2005.


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



Aficionado said:


> Gotta love all the negative blowhards writing him off already. Is it because he was a pro wrestler before venturing into MMA that paints him as a phony contender?
> 
> When it comes to Dana White, the bottom line is the mighty dollar. Whether you think Punk will get destroyed or not, you will watch that event. The dude is going to make a WrestleMania pay day every time he steps foot in the octagon.


This.

You're all gonna tune in for DA LOOK and Ratings Machine CM Punk. I still think he'll RIP but I sure as hell am gonna buy the PPV just for him. 

I wish him all the best though. How awesome would it be if CM Punk could do well? Although given his height he should be a Light Heavyweight. Yeah the competition is stiff as fuck there but it's better competiting with taller guys rathern than to become stick thin and compete with jacked 5'8" roided out their minds manlets like he plans on.


----------



## Shenroe (Jul 18, 2013)

*Re: WWE will have lost both CM Punk and Brock Lesnar to UFC when Lesnar's contract is*

Meh, once thye collect the wwewhc belt from Lesnar and all the injured guys are back, the roster will be stacked from bottom to top with fresh storyline involving the belt this time. Things will pick up and business as usual.


----------



## IHaveTillFiveBitch (Nov 11, 2010)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

this is awesome, fuck the haters


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



Santa Banks said:


> *Cheers to more broken ribs and staph infections*


All those doodooheads in UFC were hurty and made my bones breaky which was very achy!! :cry


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

K4L318 said:


> LOLS Paul Heyman is not the reason this happened. And on top of all this. WWE is in it's best shape for the future. WrestleMania alone has
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There are 4 actual stars in that list and most of them will be gone within 5 years. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Delbert Grady (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: WWE will have lost both CM Punk and Brock Lesnar to UFC when Lesnar's contract is*



K4L318 said:


> LOLS Paul Heyman is not the reason this happened. And on top of all this. WWE is in it's best shape for the future. WrestleMania alone has
> 
> *Ziggler*
> *Kidd*
> ...


I really hope you're joking.


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

*Re: IT'S A CONSPIRACY!!!*



Shenroe said:


> fpalm Here we go again with the multiple side cm punk threads. Can't you all hold them in the big cm punk thread?


I've got a better idea. Let's "Russo" this guy.


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

NakedCall said:


> He's going to be fighting nobodies. I bet CM Punk marks who have no knowledge of UFC are going to jerk off to him beating up on the worthless hacks they put him up against. He's definitely not fighting any of the top guys like Brock did.


Until those top guys realize what the size of the purse would be against him. I'm not saying he's going to get someone in the top 10, but I can assure you a bunch of guys are already putting their name in the hat.


----------



## Pillman's Pencil (Aug 9, 2014)

*Re: WWE will have lost both CM Punk and Brock Lesnar to UFC when Lesnar's contract is*

Thats great but who are the stars?


----------



## RockStarDud (Oct 27, 2014)

*Re: IT'S A CONSPIRACY!!!*



Shamans said:


> This. It's two very different things.
> 
> I would argue WWE wrestlers could do MMA to some extent (maybe with some shitty fighters) but very few MMA fighters would be able to have a good wrestling match.


yeah I can't think of one MMA fighter who went on to become a good Pro Wrestler. (Maybe Dan Severn but thats a stretch since he started the MMA in 94 and Pro Wrestling in 95.

But a ton of Pro Wrestlers have went on to become good MMA Fighters.... Shamrock, Lesnar, and Sakuraba


----------



## Steelix007 (Oct 7, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

If one kick took 20 years of his life, imagine several.


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

And don't forget WWE stole Ronda rousey from ufc. It's on the dirt sheets so it's verified fact, right?

They're not going down without a fight. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## wwe4universe (Aug 12, 2013)

K4L318 said:


> LOLS Paul Heyman is not the reason this happened. And on top of all this. WWE is in it's best shape for the future. WrestleMania alone has
> 
> Ziggler
> Kidd
> ...


Sting and hhh are not the future
Orton and cena have been in the scene for too long, they are part of the reason of todays stale product.

Kidd, rowan, harper (that ic title doesnt mean jack in 2014) and cesaro are lower midcarder, nothing else (coincidentally vince doesnt even think cesaro has it unfortunately)

Wwe has huge tendency to drop the balls in the middle of a push. 

Ziggler has been given up by creative too many times, cant see why this would be his time.

Ryback is flawed, one dimensional. But I can see why ppl have high hopes on him. 

Your best bet are rollins, reigns, Ambrose and maybe bryan


No their future is bad because they suck so bad creatively


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

*Re: IT'S A CONSPIRACY!!!*



RockStarDud said:


> yeah I can't think of one MMA fighter who went on to become a good Pro Wrestler. (Maybe Dan Severn but thats a stretch since he started the MMA in 94 and Pro Wrestling in 95.
> 
> But a ton of Pro Wrestlers have went on to become good MMA Fighters.... Shamrock, Lesnar, and Sakuraba


Remember Brawl For All?:cool2


> Jim Cornette has described the tournament as "the stupidest thing that the WWF has ever done"


----------



## freezingtsmoove (Jul 4, 2014)

Agreed. Vince lets Punk do his wild crazy ideas look at the pipebomb. Every part of this Phil story just fits to perfectly together. Vince would never book Batista and Orton its just a work for Daniel Bryan who Phil personally hand picked for the Main Event. Phil needed time to seriously heal up there was no doubt about that no way he couldve worked since it was the road to WM and he was a superstar extremely banged up so he told Vince to make up an internet rumor that he walked out. CM PUNKS GIMMICK WAS ALWAYS THE IWC LEADER. Now Phil heals up and he makes a podcast for his followers. Lone behold VINCE MAKES A PODCAST A COUPLE DAYS LATER HOW FREAKIN FUNNY IS THAT. Vince knew the angle that Punk was doing and he needed to get into that someway somehow while getting the casual raw fans into it. Not to mention Vince was constantly mentioning Cm Punk with commercials. Now where only halfway into the plan and Phil will return as a UFC superstar and he will be a bigger draw than before and will have loads of credibility to final main event WM. What a plan Phil, the ultimate IWC plan for a guy with an IWC gimmick

And with Phil leaving it led to more guys being built up for a couple years. A win win in both ways when Phil returns to the E


And Phil always wanted to be a part of the UFC remember his comments on the shorts on his podcast. He just needed a way to getout without his fans thinking he betrayed them so he made this master plan with Vince. Phil made this noticable im his Podcast when he said Vince had tears in his eyes when he told him he was leaving.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

He beats 1 absolute can, then they put him against Anderson on Wrestlemania weeked for a freak show main event.


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

Whoever fights him first will want to take his damn head off. Unlike Lesnar, who is damn scary, Punk is going to have the biggest target on his back.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

This seems like an odd career choice for someone who is allegedly tired/beat up/whatever from the WWE. He must recover quickly?


----------



## K4L318 (Nov 12, 2014)

*Re: WWE will have lost both CM Punk and Brock Lesnar to UFC when Lesnar's contract is*



Pillman's Pencil said:


> Thats great but who are the stars?


they need to develop them. It's that simple. And the NXT talent is there too. So again, I understand how people think losing a 34 or 35 year old is a bad thing. I get it. But he didn't want to be here. So WWE will do what it's always done. Move on. CM Punk was found by the WWE. Developed by WWE. They will do the same in the future. 

The way people are going bat shit crazy over something so minimal. And then they down play the star potential on the names I listed all because of one podcast with a bitter wrestler in his own right.

BTW I never said Sting and HHH were longterm, I said WrestleMania is in great shape. But people are going bat shit crazy for losing Lesnar and Punk which both were developed by WWE.


----------



## NakedCall (Nov 14, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



Aficionado said:


> Until those top guys realize what the size of the purse would be against him. I'm not saying he's going to get someone in the top 10, but I can assure you a bunch of guys are already putting their name in the hat.


Of course they are. It's an easy win for them.


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



SkipMDMan said:


> Lesnar vs Punk in a real fight? lol
> 
> Lesnar would absolutely kill Punk's tiny ass.
> 
> Punk needs to stick to little guys like himself, not someone with skills and muscles.


Uhm, Lesnar is a heavyweight, Punk will not fight in the Heavyweight class for obvious reasons. fpalm

Im happy for Punk choosing a new career, let's just hope he really knows what he is doing.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

*Re: IT'S A CONSPIRACY!!!*

Jon Jones, CM Punk and Tito Ortiz vs John Cena, Daniel Bryan and Sting in a mix of MMA and WWE. 

Match ends with John Cena giving every single person in the match an AA.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

Ronda Rosuey must've had an orgasm once she got wind of this.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

FUCK YES :mark: 

I'm happy with anything that puts Punk on my television set honestly. And I know that age isn't on his side and all that shit, but I'd love to see him prove all the nay-sayers wrong and put some people to sleep... for real this time :mark:


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

This is punk after his first fight..GOD DAMN I NEED A DRINK!!!


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe (Nov 15, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

Middleweight is probably closer to his natural weight than Welterweight, and the division is a little less competitive.


----------



## goldigga (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

CM Punk just breaks the internet weekly now, huh? lol.


----------



## TheDeathGodShiki (May 3, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

Feed Punk some cans and he'll be alright.

I don't think he joined this sport for $. He's already a multimillionaire :clap


----------



## Shenroe (Jul 18, 2013)

*Re: IT'S A CONSPIRACY!!!*



Kennedyowns said:


> Jon Jones, CM Punk and Tito Ortiz vs John Cena, Daniel Bryan and Sting in a mix of MMA and WWE.
> 
> Match ends with John Cena giving every single person in the match an AA.


:Jordan Why would he do that to his teammate?


----------



## Chloe (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

Punk signing with UFC opcorn

Brock probably going there after Wrestlemania opcorn

The meltdown of WWE and this forum opcorn


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



Alden Heathcliffe said:


> Middleweight is probably closer to his natural weight than Welterweight, and the division is a little less competitive.


It's not a good weight given his stature though. He should be doing Light Heavyweight, and before anybody tries to take my head off, I know that it's more competitive there but that's just his actual build. I don't expect him to fight names like Jon Jones, if he's gonna fight cans he might aswell fight Light Heavyweight cans.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

*Re: IT'S A CONSPIRACY!!!*



Shenroe said:


> :Jordan Why would he do that to his teammate?


Hes been known to be a poor teammate. (see the build up to Survivor Series where he leaves his team hanging).


----------



## Immortal_Phenom (Apr 7, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

I don't need HHH. HHH needed me 










:lmao


----------



## Delbert Grady (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

How priceless would it be if on Punk's first card, he is main evented by Lesnar's return fight on the same fucking card.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

All of these comments reminds me of when Brock signed with UFC, and the same people shit talking him are now kissing his ass, inb4 Punk actually proves himself like Brock did, thus making the same people look like idiots.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

Can they even find the opponent that wont kill Punk in 30 secs? 
Also would pay to see Lesnar killing Punk in real fight after their SS match. 
PS: I do know it wont happen.


----------



## Rhilgus (Jul 30, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

I'm curious to see his first match and see if in the end, he is legit or not ( even if to be honest, I want him to get destroy )...


----------



## NakedCall (Nov 14, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



Bailey Jay's Christmas Dildo said:


> All of these comments reminds me of when Brock signed with UFC, and the same people shit talking him are now kissing his ass, inb4 Punk actually proves himself like Brock did, thus making the same people look like idiots.


Why the fuck are you comparing Brock (who had a background in amateur wrestling) to a fake fighter like CM Punk?

CM Punk will never fight any of the top guys. He's never going to reach the level Lesnar did.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



TheDeathGodShiki said:


> Feed Punk some cans and he'll be alright.
> 
> I don't think he joined this sport for $. He's already a multimillionaire :clap


Definitely :clap. And UFC obviously sees Punk as a massive draw or why even take a chance on him and not Angle, Lashley, etc? It now seems quite reasonable to say that WWE undervalued him, and when the buys come in for his first ppv that will be cemented.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

My interest in UFC just went from 0% to 100%.


----------



## Kailola (Dec 6, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

This is interesting; Is there any info on who he's training with?


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



Bailey Jay's Christmas Dildo said:


> All of these comments reminds me of when Brock signed with UFC, and the same people shit talking him are now kissing his ass, inb4 Punk actually proves himself like Brock did, thus making the same people look like idiots.


Brock was a 2x NCAA Champion...

I love Punk, but don't ever compare him to THE BEAST. Brock Lesnar was legit before he even went to UFC, a super-athlete beyond belief who was good enough to beat guys like Chris Werdum and Frank Mir. Had Lesnar been focused on MMA from 25+ years+ he could have been the best in his Division.

Punk is gonna make good money beating up some cans, and see from there where he can go.


----------



## Chloe (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

This is fucking great I think. It shows that WWE has some type of competition that wrestlers could go to.


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

I more confused about where they are going to find a "fighter" with around the same experience to fight him

I guess they can use the janitor or maybe a migrate worker at the nearest hardware store

Scratch that, a 17 year old UFC KNOCKOUTSPAR video fighter from youtube 

My brother is excited by the prospect of seeing two completely inexperienced fighters in the main event of a show

It will be like two old people fucking

sloppy, awkward, unable to get the right parts in the right places and in the end both are going to have broken bones and anyone seeing it is going to regret it


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



Bailey Jay's Christmas Dildo said:


> All of these comments reminds me of when Brock signed with UFC, and the same people shit talking him are now kissing his ass, *inb4 Punk actually proves himself like Brock did, thus making the same people look like idiots.*


I fucking hope he does man. It would be royally awesome to see all of those shit spewers eat it on the forum.


----------



## Denny Crane (May 7, 2009)

Is he gonna fight the Power Ranger guy that's been calling him out for years??


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: WWE will have lost both CM Punk and Brock Lesnar to UFC when Lesnar's contract is*

Last i checked Brock Lesnar is still with WWE. You buy too much into these rumor's.


----------



## WM17 (May 19, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



Loudness said:


> This.
> 
> You're all gonna tune in for DA LOOK and *Ratings Machine CM Punk*. I still think he'll RIP but I sure as hell am gonna buy the PPV just for him.
> 
> I wish him all the best though. How awesome would it be if CM Punk could do well? Although given his height he should be a Light Heavyweight. Yeah the competition is stiff as fuck there but it's better competiting with taller guys rathern than to become stick thin and compete with jacked 5'8" roided out their minds manlets like he plans on.


:lel


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



Alden Heathcliffe said:


> Middleweight is probably closer to his natural weight than Welterweight, and the division is a little less competitive.


Middleweight is less competitive than the Welterweight?


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

The amount of buys the PPV he fights on will get.. :banderas


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

Also, I'd love to see Vince's and Trips' reaction to this :lmao


----------



## NakedCall (Nov 14, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



THANOS said:


> I fucking hope he does man. It would be royally awesome to see all of those shit spewers eat it on the forum.


What shit are we spewing? We are stating facts. Punk has no legitimate fighting background. That is a fact. He is 36 y/o, and that's quite old for someone just starting out. That's a fact. He was constantly complaining about being hurt. He'll endure more pain inside the octagon than he ever did in the WWE. That's a fact. 

He'll be fighting nobodies. That's it.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



WM17 said:


> :lel


Still believing CM Punk isn't a draw :Jordan


----------



## Casual Fan #52 (Dec 23, 2010)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

Commentator is a great idea. He isn't a real life fighter, but he is a great talker.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

Have his first fight PPV the night before 'Mania :maury


----------



## thaimasker (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

Not gonna happen but holy shit imagine the TRASH Talk between conor and punk..Holy shit just thinking about that lol


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

The funniest thing about all of this is the fact that all the wrestling forum haters now have to admit one of two things they would absolutely dread admitting:

Either,

*1) Punk is a massive draw*, and that's the only reason Dana would sign an untrained WWE superstar instead of Angle, Lashley, Olympic wrestlers, etc, or

*2) Punk impressed the hell out of Dana White when Dana saw him train*, and Dana feels Punk could be a better fighter than some of the guys above, and is, *thus, someone who can't be whooped be internet geeks in real life, like they suspect.*

Choose 1 wrestling forum, because it's *one or the other* :lmao :lmao


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



Aficionado said:


> Gotta love all the negative blowhards writing him off already. Is it because he was a pro wrestler before venturing into MMA that paints him as a phony contender?
> 
> When it comes to Dana White, the bottom line is the mighty dollar. Whether you think Punk will get destroyed or not, you will watch that event. The dude is going to make a WrestleMania pay day every time he steps foot in the octagon.


That's what people fail to comprehend because their blind hate does just that it blinds them.

Whether you love or hate the guy it's gonna have the whole UFC and WWE industry intrigued to see how he goes, I have never ordered a UFC PPV in my life but they will get my buys when Punk debuts. It's a huge coup for them, and the $$$$$ are written all over it.

Whether he fails or not, he won't fail because the money does the talking and he will be making big money plus the UFC will have new comers like myself going across and ordering they're PPV's to see.

A lot of haters will even tune in to watch it, Dana White has struck gold and so has Punk. I don't know enough about UFC but I think if he selects the right weight class he has all the ability to do well. His had a year of rest and is looking healthy again, with a fresh new mind frame I think he can do very well.

From Punk's end and Dana's end the positives far outweigh the negatives, simple as that.


----------



## NakedCall (Nov 14, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



THANOS said:


> The funniest thing about all of this is the fact that all the wrestling forum haters now have to admit one of two things they would absolutely dread admitting:
> 
> Either,
> 
> ...


A massive draw? He'll be fighting worthless middleweights no one cares about. He won't be getting paid anywhere near what he got in the WWE.

Just stop.


----------



## Greg Hay version 1 (Oct 20, 2004)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

I am 50/50 with this news. I think either he is going to do ok and then after maybe 5 to 10 fights he might say it's not for him or he might try it 3 times and lose 2 and win once. Either way I just don't see him last long the UFC. Also it's a bad idea but hey if he wants to get his face crushed then go right ahead it's his life and he can do what he wants to do.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

*I'm interested to see how Punk's Muay Thai and Brazilian Ju Jitsu (Thank you Thanos) background fares in UFC. *


----------



## Pojko (Jul 13, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

Oh dear. I'm a CM Punk fan. But I have a feeling he's going to get his ass kicked. I hope I'm wrong.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



I want to be a miserable fuck and ensure nobody gets given treats said:


> Also, I'd love to see Vince's and Trips' reaction to this :lmao


:HHH :vince7


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



NakedCall said:


> A massive draw? He'll be fighting worthless middleweights no one cares about. He won't be getting paid anywhere near what he got in the WWE.
> 
> Just stop.


Angle and Lashley have been BEGGING to get the UFC exposure and contracts. Punk get's one instantly after one meeting with Dana White. Do the math.

Either Dana sees Punk as a massive draw for the company, or he believes Punk is more prepared for this than anyone is giving him credit for. Choose 1.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



THANOS said:


> Angle and Lashley have been BEGGING to get the UFC exposure and contract. Punk get's one instantly after one meeting with Dana White. Do the math.


Exactly, whether people think they know shit or they don't point is Dana see's something in Punk otherwise he wouldn't be wasting his time. It's not a difficult concept to grasp.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



Santa Banks said:


> *I'm interested to see how Punk's Muay Thai and Brazilian Ju Jitsu (Thank you Thanos) background fares in UFC. *


I think his Muay Thai isn't as pronounced as I first thought, but he mentioned Kempo Karate in his interview with Joe Rogan, so I guess the Kempo and Ju Jitsu will be his main fighting background talking point.

Whether he gets destroyed or kicks ass, though, it will be loads of fun to watch!


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

I will savor his inevitable beatdown.
I think he might even cry when he loses. 
Then his 'full time' career in UFC will end when he gets hurt and "WAAAH! I QUIT THIS TOO! HEY WWE CAN I HAVE MY JOB BACK!?"
Vince "Sure Punk. You have a match on Superstars against Justin Gabriel! You will lose! Have fun out there kid!"


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



THANOS said:


> Angle and Lashley have been BEGGING to get the UFC exposure and contract. Punk get's one instantly after one meeting with Dana White. Do the math.


Stop being logical! This doesn't work on WF with people who have zero understanding of how MMA works


----------



## NakedCall (Nov 14, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



THANOS said:


> Angle and Lashley have been BEGGING to get the UFC exposure and contract. Punk get's one instantly after one meeting with Dana White. Do the math.


You don't know what you're saying.

Angle had the opportunity to do MMA after he won his gold medal. He decided to go into pro wrestling because WWE paid better than UFC at the time. Then he considered it again, and he was indeed going to make the switch to UFC in 2003, but he broke his neck.

After that he became injury prone and really had no opportunity.

As far as Lashley, I don't know his story - but it's fucking Lashley.

They're expecting him to draw wrestling fans, but he won't be any massive draw as you delusionally claim. He certainly won't do anywhere close to the kind of record breaking numbers Lesnar did.



Therapy said:


> Stop being logical! This doesn't work on WF with people who have zero understanding of how MMA works


You've never watched a minute of UFC in your life, ******.


----------



## Black Widow209 (Dec 6, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

Awesome News!!

MMA and WWE together is awesome. 

If any of you are fans of both you should come to Cameldog.net forums to chat it up. They are already saying CM is gonna be exposed as a can.


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



NakedCall said:


> A massive draw? He'll be fighting worthless middleweights no one cares about. He won't be getting paid anywhere near what he got in the WWE.
> 
> Just stop.


He will be fighting middleweights nobody cares about. Correct.

He won't be making anywhere near the money he did in WWE. False. 

Dude made 5k poverty TNA level money destroying his body in Mexico while beeing a ME Guy for four days wrestling Hardcore matches and bleeding every day. I knew WWE was low, but paying Lesnar 5 Million and giving Punk TNA level foodstamp level wages is a joke. Lol, just lol @ comparing UFC masterrace pay to poverty WWE money.

He'll get way more than 5k for one day, nevermind 4. UFC is much bigger and more relevant than WWE too so more people will get introduced to CM Punk. Once he returns to WWE he'll prolly have a part-time contract getting Millions for 2-3 matches a Year.


----------



## thaimasker (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

^The only mens divison no one cares about is flyweight
cm punk vs silva... just make it happen before he losses to someone that was suppose to be a can and get dat $


----------



## Pillman's Pencil (Aug 9, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



> As far as Lashley, I don't know his story - but it's fucking Lashley.


Bobby Lashley was due to compete in the 2004 Olympics in Athens in freestyle wrestling, but got injured, he also competed in amateur or freestyle wrestling for the United States Army his MMA record is 14-2, Lashley would fucking kill Punk. Just because he fights for Bellator and wrestles for TNA, don't dismiss him he's an amazing athlete.


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

Hope Lesnar comes back so we can see Punk/Lesnar II. This time in a Lions Den Match!


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

Punk without WWE, will make himself a star. WWE fucked up not giving him the #1 spot instead of :cena4.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



NakedCall said:


> You've never watched a minute of UFC in your life, ******.


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

NakedCall said:


> Of course they are. It's an easy win for them.


I'm sure that's exactly what some of them think. Take him lightly, then quickly learn he can actually hold his own. Will he win? Time will tell. All I see is baseless hate. Most people want to see him lose. That's what's driving him the most.


----------



## TexasTornado (Oct 12, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

How funny would it be if WWE released a "self destruction of CM Punk" video next year? I could see them doing it.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*










:lmao


----------



## goldigga (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



NakedCall said:


> *You don't know what you're saying*.
> 
> Angle had the opportunity to do MMA after he won his gold medal. He decided to go into pro wrestling because WWE paid better than UFC at the time. Then he considered it again, and he was indeed going to make the switch to UFC in 2003, but he broke his neck.
> 
> ...


----------



## Pillman's Pencil (Aug 9, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

Colt Cabana suggested CM Punk has suffered "12 or 13" concussions in his career. He'll fight for UFC with that damage at age 36/37.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

Obviously Dana considers Punk a draw or else he wouldn't have signed him. There are thousands of fighters way more qualified than Punk who have been chomping at the bit for a UFC contract. Punk gets one at the age of thirty six without ever competing in a fight. This was a low move from Dana that was purely done for the money.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*One thing, that's been missed, in this Punk signing*

Angle and Lashley have been BEGGING to get UFC exposure and contracts. So have olympic wrestlers, and many others. Punk get's one instantly after one meeting with Dana White. So there are only two reasons why this happened, and it could even be a combination of the both, either:

*1) Dana sees Punk as a massive draw for the company*, and that's why he laughed at Angle, Lashley, and many more offers, or 

*2) He believes Punk is more prepared for this than anyone is giving him credit for*. Which means, bingo, he believes Punk can actually fight, instead of getting his ass kicked by keyboard warriors on this forum, like they believe.

It's either one or other, or else why take in the embarrassment of bringing in a former "pro-wrestler" into organized fighting competition. I know it will be tough for some people on here to admit it, but one of the above, closely held to heart, talking points about Punk's "poor drawing ability" or "poor real life fighting ability" is getting disproved with this announcement.


----------



## NakedCall (Nov 14, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



Pillman's Pencil said:


> Colt Cabana suggested CM Punk has suffered "12 or 13" concussions in his career. He'll fight for UFC with that damage at age 36/37.


Don't worry, he's "the best in the world."


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

^Love how you ignored my response after I obliterated your post, lol Punk haters.


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

Ricketts: I'm sure CM Punk is a fan of the Cubs. Lets put him in left field!!!! 

Maddon: No

Ricketts: Why? Think of the publicity!!!

Maddon: cause its fucking stupid


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



#Mark said:


> Obviously Dana considers Punk a draw or else he wouldn't have signed him. There are thousands of fighters way more qualified than Punk who have been chomping at the bit for a UFC contract. Punk gets one at the age of thirty six without ever competing in a fight. This was a low move from Dana that was purely done for the money.


Yep, he's got major crossover appeal. It worked for Brock Lesnar. Except Brock defied the odds and went on to become the UFC Heavyweight Champ. I don't see lightning striking twice here. I think Punk's just gonna be a middleweight Chump. Lose. Lose. Lose. Then quit like the quitter bitch that he is.

I might just have to hit up the bars when his debut beatdown occurs.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



NakedCall said:


> You've never watched a minute of UFC in your life, ******.


*:haha Negged, and reported, BrownianMotion :brock*


----------



## Mr. Yu (Nov 29, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

I look forward to seeing him get destroyed. LMAO!!!


----------



## RockStarDud (Oct 27, 2014)

*Re: WWE will have lost both CM Punk and Brock Lesnar to UFC when Lesnar's contract is*



DanielBlitzkrieg said:


> Wrestling has to eliminate this "mixed martial arts" parasite to survive, in the long run. Brock Lesnar may not "love the business" (and how do you all really know that?), but stars from MMA are a thousand times more generic than Brock Lesnar. The only reason people started watching UFC is because WWE got rid of blood. The same way John Cena leeches off everyone around him, UFC just leeched off everyone John Cena drove away.


You have no clue what you're talking about. 

People like the UFC because its REAL....

WWE is a soap opera


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: One thing, that's been missed, in this Punk signing*

Punk has already proved he's a low draw in WWE and he proved he can't fight when he got whooped by Teddy Hart... If he can't beat up Teddy Hart on the street he can't beat up any pro fighters in an Octagon... Dana White is delusional because Punk has a lot of hype around him right now, all that will go away once he's in the UFC.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



Santa Banks said:


> *:haha Negged, and reported, BrownianMotion :brock*


I found the quote about what Punk said in his interview tonight.



> "My professional wrestling days are over, it’s awesome to be here. This is something I’ve wanted to do for a long time."
> 
> "I have a background in kempo and I’ve been doing Brazilian jiu-jitsu for a long time. This is my new career, 100-percent. I'm going to go full steam ahead, all systems go after today, and it's going to be fun. I have nothing but respect for everybody here at the UFC, everybody who steps in the Octagon to fight. And when it's all said and done, when I'm finished, everybody's going to have to respect me because I have come here to fight."
> 
> ...


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



Captain Edd said:


>


Man, this GIF got me thinking. What if a bunch of WWE guys showed up in attendance and Punk gets destroyed then they cut to the now buzzcut Triple H doing that exact nod. :lol

Then Steph's all like









then Vince is like this









then Flair's all like this









:lol Just kiddin' bout Flair


----------



## Enigmal (Jan 16, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



Cosby's Spiked Xmas Eggnog said:


> Can't wait to see HHH and Steph sitting in the front as Punk is getting rocked over and over.


Brock Lesnar guy in the background :lmao :lmao


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

*Re: WWE will have lost both CM Punk and Brock Lesnar to UFC when Lesnar's contract is*

Didn't Brock retire from MMA because of health problems? I thought thats the only reason why he's back


----------



## goldigga (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



ManiacMichaelMyers said:


> Man, this GIF got me thinking. What if a bunch of WWE guys showed up in attendance and Punk gets destroyed then they cut to the now buzzcut Triple H doing that exact nod. :lol
> 
> Then Steph's all like


Then cut to Dana all like


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: One thing, that's been missed, in this Punk signing*



CM Punk Is A God said:


> Punk has already proved he's a low draw in WWE and he proved he can't fight when he got whooped by Teddy Hart... If he can't beat up Teddy Hart on the street he can't beat up any pro fighters in an Octagon... Dana White is delusional because Punk has a lot of hype around him right now, all that will go away once he's in the UFC.


Is your new gimmick to shit on your favourite or are you just parodying the detractors? Either way, Dana has turned away plenty of exceptional fighters and plenty of people that, some on here, would argue are MUCH bigger draws than Punk, yet Punk was signed. So Dana doesn't have a track record of being delusional or doing things just for publicity/money (see Angle, Lashley, Fedor, etc.).

It's one or the other here, either Punk impressed White big time with his skills, or Dana views him as a massive draw to his company, or else why sign a former pro-wrestler which ruins UFC's image of real fighting?


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: WWE will have lost both CM Punk and Brock Lesnar to UFC when Lesnar's contract is*



K4L318 said:


> LOLS Paul Heyman is not the reason this happened. And on top of all this. WWE is in it's best shape for the future. WrestleMania alone has
> 
> Ziggler-*LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL*
> Kidd *LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL*
> ...


They fucked up big time. They CANNOT fail the Reigns' push or they're fucked for a while.


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

Good luck to him in his new career, he certainly would need a lot of that on a non-scripted environment.


----------



## CornNthemorN (Sep 14, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

Funny question to ask, but hows his wrestling??? If the post that said he is fighting at middle weight is correct, he may be in for some serious trouble at 185...


----------



## Mr. Yu (Nov 29, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



ManiacMichaelMyers said:


> Yep, he's got major crossover appeal. It worked for Brock Lesnar. Except Brock defied the odds and went on to become the UFC Heavyweight Champ. I don't see lightning striking twice here. I think Punk's just gonna be a middleweight Chump. Lose. Lose. Lose. Then quit like the quitter bitch that he is.
> 
> I might just have to hit up the bars when his debut beatdown occurs.


This is not a situation like Lesnar where he had a huge size advantage. CM Punk is going to have his first fight inside of an organization that has no rookies. He's going to fight someone way more experienced than him under the bright lights and he's going to get his ass kicked. I respect him for doing this but it's not going to be pretty.


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan (Feb 8, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

Nobody can doubt the massive balls on CM Punk if he comes through with this. People called him a quitter, only for him to sign up to fight legitimate competition. A quitter wouldn't want to fight in a freakin' cage.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: One thing, that's been missed, in this Punk signing*

More fuel to the "draw" argument.



> - CM Punk appeared at the start of the UFC 181 post-fight press conference and talked more about signing with the company. After he spoke, he thanked the fighters for allowing him to talk to reporters before they came out for their post-fight questions. Below are some highlights:
> 
> * The deal was finalized on October 22nd, which is when he was completely free from WWE. Punk said signing with UFC was an easy decision. *The deal had been in the works for a while. Punk was supposed to the "major announcement" for last month's press conference but the deal wasn't done in time.*
> 
> ...


----------



## freezingtsmoove (Jul 4, 2014)

*Re: One thing, that's been missed, in this Punk signing*

Can I get a source from a reputable UFC site on Dana rejecting Angle and Lashley


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



THANOS said:


> I found the quote about what Punk said in his interview tonight.


"Luck is for losers", lol CM Punk sticking to his guns!

What do you think about Punk right now? I know you always liked him because of his Indy days and Indy Attitude. Nowadays he's got some Mainstream Attention beeing a legit draw OUTSIDE WWE and he also turned his weakness into his strength lol...he's got a great marketable appearance which was always his weakness in WWE. Seriously, I never thought Punk could rock a suit that much, plus that hairstyle fits him down to a T. He looks like he got some sleep too finally. If I were Vince and got to push a guy based on their appearance the current, rested CM Punk would actually be pretty close to Roman Reigns.

First John Morrison Johnny Mundo turning into a great mic worker in Lucha Underground with some of the best Character in Pro Wrestling period, now CM Punk beeing a mainstream draw MMA fighter with "da look". I swear nothing makes sense anymore. Next thing I know is Roman Reigns turning into Daniel Bryan and Cesaro turning into Scott Steiner lmao.


----------



## Mr. Yu (Nov 29, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



THANOS said:


> The funniest thing about all of this is the fact that all the wrestling forum haters now have to admit one of two things they would absolutely dread admitting:
> 
> Either,
> 
> ...


LMAO. All Dana white sees is a chance to make money. Punk is going to get destroyed.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



Mr. Yu said:


> This is not a situation like Lesnar where he had a huge size advantage. CM Punk is going to have his first fight inside of an organization that has no rookies. He's going to fight someone way more experienced than him under the bright lights and he's going to get his ass kicked. I respect him for doing this but it's not going to be pretty.


Thats what I thought. If Punk busts his ass and trains 24/7 he could very well make it, but starting in the UFC against some of the worlds best fighters is going to bite him in the ass big time.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

So Punk was pissed at Rock and Lesnar when they came into the WWE and stole his spotlight and now he's going straight to the UFC with a clean record, someone who hasn't proved he should be fighting in the UFC.

I can only imagine how some of the UFC fighters in his weight class will be feeling.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



Mr. Yu said:


> This is not a situation like Lesnar where he had a huge size advantage. CM Punk is going to have his first fight inside of an organization that has no rookies. He's going to fight someone way more experienced than him under the bright lights and he's going to get his ass kicked. I respect him for doing this but it's not going to be pretty.


I don't respect him at all for doing this. There's a fine line between a lot of guts and little brains. Punk's got the latter.


Rated R™;42701201 said:


> So Punk was pissed at Rock and Lesnar when they came into the WWE and stole his spotlight and now he's going straight to the UFC with a clean record, someone who hasn't proved he should be fighting in the UFC.
> 
> I can only imagine how some of the UFC fighters in his weight class will be feeling.


I can tell you exactly how some of them are feeling. Like sharks that smell blood.


"Punk in UFC now?"
hh


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



NakedCall said:


> Why the fuck are you comparing Brock (who had a background in amateur wrestling) to a fake fighter like CM Punk?
> 
> CM Punk will never fight any of the top guys. He's never going to reach the level Lesnar did.


My point being, both Brock and Punk were fake fighters, and Brock got shitted on just like Punk, Brock having an amateur background is irrelevant, because he got shitted on by the MMA smarks regardless.


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

*Re: One thing, that's been missed, in this Punk signing*



THANOS said:


> Is your new gimmick to shit on your favourite or are you just parodying the detractors? Either way, Dana has turned away plenty of exceptional fighters and plenty of people that, some on here, would could bigger draws than Punk, yet Punk was signed.
> 
> It's one or the other here, either Punk impressed White big time with his skills, or Dana views him as a massive draw to his company, or else *why sign a former pro-wrestler which ruins UFC's image of real fighting?*


Because fuck you, thats why/typicalcmpunkhater


----------



## BoJackson (Aug 30, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

Good for Punk if this is something he really wanted to do. I don't really follow MMA/UFC, but it doesn't really seem like he's set up for success, given his age, injury history, and inexperience. Has there ever been a guy like him who has been successful?

As far as UFC's stake in this, I'm sure they'll get a bump in buys whenever Punk eventually fights. It could be a big bump, it could be a small bump, but I have no doubt people will tune in (for at least the first fight) based solely on the morbid curiosity.


----------



## gl83 (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



> Richard Hunter ‏ @RichardHunter
> At #UFC181 post fight presser @CMPunk tells me his @WWE non compete was settled in October & he was free 2 join @UFC http://moby.to/fnh9lh"]http://moby.to/fnh9lh
> 
> 
> ...


Considering she saw how banged up Punk was, no kidding she's apprehensive about this.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



Ray said:


> :lmao


the funny thing is if he wanted to do you know Vince would jump at it in a heartbeat. oh and did you notice how quickly punk shot down the idea of fighting at light-heavyweight? he don't want none of those big motherfuckers he'd rather fight scrubs.


----------



## goldigga (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



Mr. Yu said:


> LMAO. All Dana white sees is a chance to make money. Punk is going to get destroyed.


So you also think Punk is a draw?


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

It's going to do nice business because it's a novelty act.


----------



## RustyPro (Mar 15, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



ManiacMichaelMyers said:


> I don't respect him at all for doing this. There's a fine line between a lot of guts and little brains. Punk's got the latter.
> 
> 
> I can tell you exactly how some of them are feeling. Like sharks that smell blood.


Even if he had a little brain he's still making more in one fight than most people see in a life time :lmao


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



Mr. Yu said:


> This is not a situation like Lesnar where he had a huge size advantage. CM Punk is going to have his first fight *inside of an organization that has no rookies*. He's going to fight someone way more experienced than him under the bright lights and he's going to get his ass kicked. I respect him for doing this but it's not going to be pretty.


lolwut? Again.. Another person who has no idea how MMA works..


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: One thing, that's been missed, in this Punk signing*



freezingtsmoove said:


> Can I get a source from a reputable UFC site on Dana rejecting Angle and Lashley


Sure here's several.



> When asked whether Bobby Lashley or Kurt Angle to be the first to enter the UFC, White replied that neither would be first. White sticks to the idea that just because Lesnar was able make the leap to MMA successfully by no means implies other professional wrestlers could do it.
> 
> source: bloodyelbow.com and http://bleacherreport.com/articles/99631-dana-white-says-no-to-bobby-lashleys-bid-to-join-ufc


Here's one of Kurt lying and saying he was offered a deal, and Dana calling bullshit.



> “The terms weren’t good, I mean not for me, and the terms I gave him weren’t good for him. He wanted me ready in four-and-a-half weeks; I wanted three to six months,” he pointed out. “So I respect Dana White and I love him to death, very good friend. I knew I was capable of winning in four-and-a-half weeks, but I wanted to be at my best.”
> 
> The UFC president responded to the 42-year-old former WWE champion’s claims via Twitter with a short, but concise reply: “love Kurt, but not true.”
> 
> source: mmaweekly radio


----------



## Bobby Lee (Jul 29, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

CM Punk is like many athletes. He wonders what if I had tried MMA instead of what I did or do. He is famous enough to be able to bring money to UFC, so Dana White is willing to allow it.

If Punk has a background in BJJ, it doesn't matter. Joe Rogan is a black belt in BJJ. Oh shit. I hope that is the fight that happens. Joe Rogan vs CM Punk !!!!!!!

Getting back on track. Every one in UFC has a strong background in Mix Martial Arts. They train like crazy. Punk is old. His weight class, 170 or 185, are both stacked with some of the most talented bad ass guys on the planet. A small amount of people in this world can be successful in the Octagon of UFC.

Go to a BJJ tournament where there is no striking. Many times they don't allow slams (meaning one will jump in guard and the other have to set him down rather than slam him). I know people who have a background in BJJ, Judo, Boxing that can not street fight. So I don't care about Punk's background. I also know people who are bad ass and could hurt an average person quick, and even they will tell you UFC is on another level. 

But to take the other side. Punk is friends with Chael Sonnen and Josh Barnett. I'd like to hear their opinion. I would think that people involved in UFC have given Punk some feed back that he could be successful vs others with Punk's experience. I can see this working with that.


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



Mr. Yu said:


> This is not a situation like Lesnar where he had a huge size advantage. CM Punk is going to have his first fight inside of an organization that *has no rookies*. He's going to fight someone way more experienced than him under the bright lights and he's going to get his ass kicked. I respect him for doing this but it's not going to be pretty.


:maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :

:heston :heston :heston :heston :heston

:haha :haha :haha :haha :haha


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

Punk at Light Heavy getting ragdolled by the likes of Evans, Cormier and Jones while being outstruck by the likes of Jones or even Gus amuses me (albeit he'd never sniff that level), but of course Punk is not at 205. In all seriousness though, while Punk obviously is a man that moves the needle (haters need to realize this and I don't how much Punk has to circulate himself for people to get that), this is probably the least qualified UFC signing since well *Kimbo Slice.* I only see this turning out horribly for Punk if he is gonna fight in the octagon. Middleweight still has it's share of solid guys, particularly technically sound guys who have a whole lot of grappling experience under their belts that extend past BJJ hobbyist. 

Still though, you have to give it up for Punk to be able to talk his way into an undeserved spot.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

CM Punk Is A God said:


> Punk has already proved he's a low draw in WWE and he proved he can't fight when he got whooped by Teddy Hart... If he can't beat up Teddy Hart on the street he can't beat up any pro fighters in an Octagon... Dana White is delusional because Punk has a lot of hype around him right now, all that will go away once he's in the UFC.


Do you even know the whole fucking story of the Teddy Hart and Punk confrontation? It lasted a mere 20 seconds until Sabu separate the two. That's not a fucking fight. unkout


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



RustyPro said:


> Even if he had a little brain he's still making more in one fight than most people see in a life time :lmao


Now that's true. He's gonna get that dolla dolla. 
His fans better hope he's not left sucking out of a straw for the rest of his years. His opponents should just research his ring injuries and attack the hell out of them.


----------



## tabish.f16 (Feb 27, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

This will be....interesting.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: One thing, that's been missed, in this Punk signing*

*Punk will draw because of all of the controversy surrounding him, but being a draw for UFC doesn't negate his failure to draw in WWE. Good for him, but don't give him credit he doesn't deserve for that painful title reign.*


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

*Get Rich or and Die Trying:* The CM Punk Story.

The best part about this are the tweets from the legit fighters. The trash talking is going to be great. Jon Jones' tweet...

:sodone


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



CHAMPviaDQ said:


> *Get Rich or and Die Trying:* The CM Punk Story.
> 
> The best part about this are the tweets from the legit fighters. The trash talking is going to be great. Jon Jones' tweet...
> 
> :sodone


If Punk got a fight with Jon Jones, even getting slaughtered I'd respect the shit out of him deadsrs. You gotta have enormous balls just to go there.


----------



## Funaki7 (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

What is funny about saying UFC has no rookies? Who exactly are the rookies you guys are mentioning? Almost everyone in the UFC has several fights before every signing with the org. The only guy I can think of who didnt in recent times is Matt Mitrione, who did TUF beforehand (this is with the exception of James Toney of course).

Almost every UFC fighter has a lot of experience both in martial arts (amateur wrestling pedigree or BJJ at the very least) and MMA itself.

To the guy above, Kimbo wasn't that low level of a signing. Like Matt, he did TUF first, and besides that he was 3-1 with three stoppages and a win over James Thompson. He got the typical TUF finale fight for the losers, which he won. He was given one more fight (ironically against Matt) and was cut afterwards.


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

He's going to need more Z-Paks.


----------



## DanielBlitzkrieg (Jul 10, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

I didn't know people needed "balls" to get into a promoted, refereed fight that gets them more money than most people make in a year.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



Mr. Yu said:


> LMAO. All Dana white sees is a chance to make money. Punk is going to get destroyed.


For a bit of money, Dana wouldn't risk defacing the entire theme his organization stands for. He rejected Kurt, he rejected Lashley, he rejected Fedor, Kimbo was laughed out the door and given a courtesy fight to expose him, and many more situations, show that Dana doesn't just care about money.

Either Dana views Punk as a potential massive draw for his company, or thinks he's way more prepared than anyone on here is giving him credit for, or else why risk the embarrassment and potential loss of fans who take UFC seriously?

It's one or the other, just admit one :lmao.


----------



## CMPunk1993 (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: One thing, that's been missed, in this Punk signing*

he practice this like a hobbie, now is his job


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: One thing, that's been missed, in this Punk signing*



Santa Banks said:


> *Punk will draw because of all of the controversy surrounding him, but being a draw for UFC doesn't negate his failure to draw in WWE. Good for him, but don't give him credit he doesn't deserve for that painful title reign.*


It easily could have been a promotional problem for why a lot of his reign didn't draw. I know people on here laugh at it as an excuse, but in the real world, many organizations, especially those in the entertainment industry, live and die by their promotion. If WWE wasn't showcasing Punk *consistently*, and that word is key, in a good spot, or promoting him as the top dog ahead of Cena, he was never going to draw big. When they did do this, with the Rock, it drew well. It could have easily done poorly like his Rock's match with Miz and R-Truth, but that didn't happen.


----------



## Funaki7 (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

edit: nevermind


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

Holy fuck I can't believe he is actually doing it, best of luck to Punk then.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



Funaki7 said:


> What is funny about saying UFC has no rookies? Who exactly are the rookies you guys are mentioning? Almost everyone in the UFC has several fights before every signing with the org. The only guy I can think of who didnt in recent times is Matt Mitrione, who did TUF beforehand (this is with the exception of James Toney of course).
> 
> Almost every UFC fighter has a lot of experience both in martial arts (amateur wrestling pedigree or BJJ at the very least) and MMA itself.
> 
> To the guy above, Kimbo wasn't that low level of a signing. Like Matt, he did TUF first, and besides that he was 3-1 with three stoppages and a win over James Thompson. He got the typical TUF finale fight for the losers, which he won. He was given one more fight (ironically against Matt) and was cut afterwards.


I remember that now. Heck now that I think about it, Slice scored a win against Houston Alexander. While not a world beater, still a vet and a decent guy, not to mention Slice over time showed a little more than hand throwing. As for James Toney, at least the premise there was testing the Golden Glove credentials he had. That wasn't entirely baseless, but rather a case study in how important it is to not be too boxing oriented in a contest largely involving grappling.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: One thing, that's been missed, in this Punk signing*



THANOS said:


> It easily could have been a promotional problem for why a lot of his reign didn't draw. I know people on here laugh at it as an excuse, but in the real world, many organizations, especially those in the entertainment industry, live and die by their promotion. If WWE wasn't showcasing Punk *consistently*, and that word is key, in a good spot, or promoting him as the top dog ahead of Cena, he was never going to draw big. When they did do this, with the Rock, it drew well. It could have easily done poorly like his Rock's match with Miz and R-Truth, but that didn't happen.


*
Being a mid card champion didn't help him but it's not like he was buried. Punk still got obnoxious amounts of promo time saying the same shit and boring people to tears. And please don't act like anyone gave a fuck about Miz and R-Truth. EVERYONE knew what was going to happen with two megastars facing two jobbers. There was no reason to buy that PPV unless you REALLY wanted to see The Rock, which I did.*


----------



## JuanCena (Oct 25, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

Punk is Main Eventing that Fox Sports broadcast. What a extraordinary gentleman.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



Loudness said:


> "Luck is for losers", lol CM Punk sticking to his guns!
> 
> What do you think about Punk right now? I know you always liked him because of his Indy days and Indy Attitude. Nowadays he's got some Mainstream Attention beeing a legit draw OUTSIDE WWE and he also turned his weakness into his strength lol...he's got a great marketable appearance which was always his weakness in WWE. Seriously, I never thought Punk could rock a suit that much, plus that hairstyle fits him down to a T. He looks like he got some sleep too finally. If I were Vince and got to push a guy based on their appearance the current, rested CM Punk would actually be pretty close to Roman Reigns.
> 
> First John Morrison Johnny Mundo turning into a great mic worker in Lucha Underground with some of the best Character in Pro Wrestling period, now CM Punk beeing a mainstream draw MMA fighter with "da look". I swear nothing makes sense anymore. *Next thing I know is Roman Reigns turning into Daniel Bryan and Cesaro turning into Scott Steiner lmao.*


LMAO. 

And I'm pretty happy for the guy, I never disliked him. He didn't draw too well for WWE initially, which could have been expected with the way they promoted him, or should I say gave things to other people that he should have got (commercials, ads, endorsements, publicity, etc), but he rose above it and look at him now.

I always enjoyed his talents, and he has the same interests as me, for the most part, so I'll continue following him no matter what he does. He does look great now, and hopefully this is just the beginning of his post-wwe life. It would be great if he does tv and movies after this as well, as I feel he could kill it and anchor a Marvel movie with his charisma and acting range.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

Good for Punk. I didn't think he would do it, but good for him for doing something he wants to do.

Now as a Punk fan, I don't see it going too well. Realistically, he doesn't have much experience from what I know. Rener Gracie even said he only trains a few times a year, but I don't know. I just feel like he'll get beat pretty bad, but that's on him to prove many, many people wrong who feel this way - because I know I'm not the only one. It'll be a big payday though, and I'd love to be the middleweight who gets Punk's first fight.


----------



## true rebel (May 31, 2011)

So can we finally see Punk vs JDF?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

I can't help but think Punk is being quite delusional about his chances in the UFC.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



Alden Heathcliffe said:


> Middleweight is probably closer to his natural weight than Welterweight, and the division is a little less competitive.





Loudness said:


> It's not a good weight given his stature though. He should be doing Light Heavyweight, and before anybody tries to take my head off, I know that it's more competitive there but that's just his actual build. I don't expect him to fight names like Jon Jones, if he's gonna fight cans he might aswell fight Light Heavyweight cans.


Why the fuck would he go to a higher weight class? Every fighter in the UFC (and most MMA organisations tbf) cuts weight from their natural/walk around weight. He'll most likely be fighting at middleweight.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



XABI ALONSO'S WINNING CHRISTMAS SMILE said:


> Anyone who think Punk will do well is fucking retarded. This is a waste of money for the UFC and its fucking farcial that CM Punk gets signed while there are legit fighters like Ben Askren out there who get passed over.


Replace "CM Punk" with "BROCK" and this is the same prevailing attitude the so-called "MMA PURISTS" had back then.


----------



## sexton_hardcastle (Oct 13, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

Lol! I love that Nate Diaz responded, the trash talk between him and punk would be epic. Of course Nate is way too much for anyone's debut but still I can dream


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



JoMoxRKO said:


> If he does get his ass beat he better not fucking quit like BROCK did


Are you serious??


You try getting hit kicked in the liver by a ROIDED-UP-TO-THE-GILLS Overeem and see how you feel.


----------



## Funaki7 (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



WrestlingOracle said:


> I remember that now. Heck now that I think about it, Slice scored a win against Houston Alexander. While not a world beater, still a vet and a decent guy, not to mention Slice over time showed a little more than hand throwing. As for James Toney, at least the premise there was testing the Golden Glove credentials he had. That wasn't entirely baseless, but rather a case study in how important it is to not be too boxing oriented in a contest largely involving grappling.


Yeah Slice was a major internet draw who probably could have got the TUF invite even if he wasnt 3-1.

The Toney fight was essentially a pissing contest. UFC at the time was big on them. They did it with Lesnar too. They threw Toney, a 0-0 in MMA boxer, to a hall of fame wrestler who took him down with a very rate low ankle shot. I think Toney would have wrecked Rampage Jackson. With Lesnar, it's on record that UFC wanted to have WWE's big man destroyed easily. If he lost, it proved UFC > WWE (stupid comparison) but if he won, UFC got a star. Ironically he lost but ended up as a star anyways.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: One thing, that's been missed, in this Punk signing*



Santa Banks said:


> *
> Being a mid card champion didn't help him but it's not like he was buried. Punk still got obnoxious amounts of promo time saying the same shit and boring people to tears. And please don't act like anyone gave a fuck about Miz and R-Truth. EVERYONE knew what was going to happen with two megastars facing two jobbers. There was no reason to buy that PPV unless you REALLY wanted to see The Rock, which I did.*


Even still, that right there proves that Rock won't always draw just because he's the Rock. A lot of people feel Punk was a mid-carder that couldn't draw at all, but he did with the Rock which proves he could draw. And accolades and occasional main event segment-time, is irrelevant when you don't promote the guy outside of your company like a big deal. He had a huge amount of momentum following his 2011 pipebomb, and WWE gave him some big matches and segments, abut they didn't really go all in with the push (getting squashed by retired HHH before it could take off) or with the promotion (he should have got the exposure that Cena was getting just to see if it would catch).

WWE squandered it once, and it looks like Dana isn't making the same mistake. He's bringing Punk in as a HUGE signing, as it was supposed to be a "Major Announcement" at their last press conference, but the deal wasn't finalized yet, so he's definitely expecting Punk to be a huge draw for his company.


----------



## They LIVE (Aug 8, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



glenwo2 said:


> Replace "CM Punk" with "BROCK" and this is the same prevailing attitude the so-called "MMA PURISTS" had back then.


Comparing Brock to Punk is stupid, and even Dana White has said as much.

Brock was also a legitimate lifelong amateur wrestler with NCAA credentials and a physical freak of nature. Even the most anti- pro wrestling MMA fans could not deny that.

Punk is a BJJ hobbyist who has casually rolled for a few years once it became the cool thing to do. Whatever "kempo" background he's claiming will be pretty much moot and unlike Brock, UFC has openly stated they will have to bring in a 0-0 or 1-0 guy for him to fight.

So Punk's first UFC fight will be against a guy who is only signed to be his opponent, which means it will be a UFC fight against two guys who can't fight UFC level fighters.


----------



## Funaki7 (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: One thing, that's been missed, in this Punk signing*

For the guy who mentioned Ben Askren; UFC didnt want him when he was a boring lay and pray guy. UFC DID wan him when he started finishing, but he's got such a ridiculously bad attitude that he's ruining his own career.


----------



## Ekaf (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

LOL! I so can't wait for this. He is finally gonna receive the beating that he so rightly deserves.


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



THANOS said:


> LMAO.
> 
> And I'm pretty happy for the guy, I never disliked him. He didn't draw too well for WWE initially, which could have been expected with the way they promoted him, or should I say gave things to other people that he should have got (commercials, ads, endorsements, publicity, etc), but he rose above it and look at him now.
> 
> I always enjoyed his talents, and he has the same interests as me, for the most part, so I'll continue following him no matter what he does. He does look great now, and hopefully this is just the beginning of his post-wwe life. It would be great if he does tv and movies after this as well, as I feel he could kill it and anchor a Marvel movie with his charisma and acting range.


Same here. I have a lot of anti-CM Punk posts, but 99% of them are related to his shitty outside presence because he's unnecesarily beeing an asshole. Hell it was Yesterday when I defended Ryback against CM Punk actually and I HATE Ryback as a performer. When it comes to "Phil Brooks" I don't like the dude at all. However CM Punk, the performer was always big in my book. I think his feud with The Rock completely destroyed the Cena/Rock feud. Why? Because Punk > Cena. However until I've seen him now I never thought he was that charismatic and marketable, but boy did the time out from WWE do him good. He's like a completely different man.

I think it's funny how his career turned out, he is the complete opposite of what he was known to be. "The non drawing vanilla midget" turning into "dat charismatic megadraw with da look". The news about him joining UFC have gone viral.

If John Morrison could fix his awful mic skills and turn out great and i CM Punk look larger than life from beeing a "vanilla midget"...then Roman Reigns and Cesaro have no excuses anymore for fixing their ring skills/charisma. Reigns better step up his game in the ring and go toe to toe with D Bryan and Rollins and I hope Cesaro better start out dishing out some roided out 10/10 promos like his Idol.

His charisma is leagues above his WWE stuff too. I mean you can see in his look and his body-language in that Interview with Joe Rogan how much the WWE Lifestyle drained him out, he is literally LEAGUES above the WWE CM Punk in marketabillity and Charisma. Dude just looks like a Megastar now. You don't have to be smark anymore to find him cool, dude just has a wider appeal now.



XABI ALONSO'S WINNING CHRISTMAS SMILE said:


> Why the fuck would he go to a higher weight class? Every fighter in the UFC (and most MMA organisations tbf) cuts weight from their natural/walk around weight. He'll most likely be fighting at middleweight.


Why the fuck would he not, he's not going up? That's his current size. He's straight edge so he's not gonna take any diuretics to dehydrate which can take up a loss of up to 15lbs. This is not gonna happen with Punk. Dude is around 205lbs right now.

Edit: Just saw the part about cutting. Yeah you may be right. What weight do you think he's leaned out?


----------



## WhyTooJay (Aug 25, 2010)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



glenwo2 said:


> Replace "CM Punk" with "BROCK" and this is the same prevailing attitude the so-called "MMA PURISTS" had back then.


It was obvious Brock would do pretty well. With his sheer size/athleticism and his amateur wrestling background, he was a lot more qualified than Punk is. 

I wish Punk the best, but I really don't see this ending well for him.


----------



## Funaki7 (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



WhyTooJay said:


> *It was obvious Brock would do pretty well*. With his sheer size/athleticism and his amateur wrestling background, he was a lot more qualified than Punk is.
> 
> I wish Punk the best, but I really don't see this ending well for him.


Not true at all. With no submission game, a rusty amateur wrestling background and being really big, it was set that he could easily get submitted or knocked out. Plenty of people in MMA are high level wrestlers. Hell on paper he should have got destroyed by Couture. Brock deserves the respect of achieving what he did, but he was NEVER supposed to reach that level.


----------



## Pillman's Pencil (Aug 9, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

LOL Bisping is burying him! Punk already getting buried, brilliant.



> Michael Bisping on CM Punk: It takes longer than six or seven months to build an MMA repertoire, Luck is for losers sure, he's going to need it.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



JY57 said:


> too bad this won't happen (different division) but I would love to see Brock Lesnar vs CM Punk inside the Octagon


Brock would tear him apart.


----------



## They LIVE (Aug 8, 2014)

*Re: One thing, that's been missed, in this Punk signing*



Funaki7 said:


> For the guy who mentioned Ben Askren; UFC didnt want him when he was a boring lay and pray guy. UFC DID wan him when he started finishing, but he's got such a ridiculously bad attitude that he's ruining his own career.


Nope.

Askren had finished his last two opponents in Bellator when he was negotiating with the UFC. 

That is when they specifically told him he needed to get more experience and suggested he to sign with WSOF.

Askren told UFC to fuck off when Dana White talked about potential interest in signing him after he had already secured a long-term deal with ONE FC where he also got a coaching gig at Evolve MMA.

Do you really think stopping two no-name opponents in Asia suddenly changed the UFC's mind after he had already dismantled 12 opponents before that? Don't be so naive.


----------



## Bobby Lee (Jul 29, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

I just watched an interview CM Punk did with Ariel Helwani from a few years ago. This has been on CM Punk's mind for a while.

I guess we really have to wait until we find out WHO CM Punk is fighting before we predict anything.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



Pillman's Pencil said:


> LOL Bisping is burying him! Punk already getting buried, brilliant.


OH MAN.....I SOO WISH this would happen (Punk/Bisping), even though it's unlikely.


Just for the sheer buildup.....it would be epic.


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

And people complain why Cena is shoved down our throats. It's because Vince can sleep at night knowing his precious golden boy won't leave wwe for something else. Punk has probably extended Cena on us for 5 more years


----------



## The Assassin (IVV) (Apr 18, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

36 years old with broken ribs and knees. I think CM Punk will not fare well in the Octagon at all.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

I'm speechless, utterly speechless; really didn't think he would actually sign with UFC. But kudos to him for having the balls to follow what seems to be his dream, and I wish him the best of luck in his future UFC career.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: One thing, that's been missed, in this Punk signing*



THANOS said:


> Even still, that right there proves that Rock won't always draw just because he's the Rock. A lot of people feel Punk was a mid-carder that couldn't draw at all, but he did with the Rock which proves he could draw. And accolades and occasional main event segment-time, is irrelevant when you don't promote the guy outside of your company like a big deal. He had a huge amount of momentum following his 2011 pipebomb, and WWE gave him some big matches and segments, abut they didn't really go all in with the push (getting squashed by retired HHH before it could take off) or with the promotion (he should have got the exposure that Cena was getting just to see if it would catch).
> 
> WWE squandered it once, and it looks like Dana isn't making the same mistake. He's bringing Punk in as a HUGE signing, as it was supposed to be a "Major Announcement" at their last press conference, but the deal wasn't finalized yet, so he's definitely expecting Punk to be a huge draw for his company.


*
The Rock still increased the Survivor Series buyrate from the previous years. Punk straight up lied on the podcast: 

2011: 280,000 buys, 
2010: 244,000 buys. 
2009: 235,000 buys. 

Small increase, but still far superior to previous years. The problem is that Rock's salary outweighed the extra buys he got because he was facing terrible opponents. It was just lazy and poorly done. It's the equivalent of booking Hulk Hogan and Macho Man vs. Barry Horrowitz and The Brooklyn Brawler on PPV. No one wants to see this. The Rock did his job as an attraction, WWE just failed to make his appearance mean something.*


----------



## Funaki7 (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: One thing, that's been missed, in this Punk signing*



They LIVE said:


> Nope.
> 
> Askren had finished his last two opponents in Bellator when he was negotiating with the UFC.
> 
> ...


Naive? UFC had just cut Jake Shields and Jon Fitch. They were getting rid of their boring fighters. 

UFC would never...EVER....suggest someone joins another company. That's ridiculous. WWE wouldnt suggest someone joins TNA. 

Also, Askren signed a 2 year contract with ONE FC, hardly long term. UFC weren't looking for "grinders" and Askren is a career grinder (or at least was). UFC didnt want him cause he was boring, now they do because he's not.


----------



## Roho (Apr 14, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

They're not going to have to search too hard to find an opponent frothing at the mouth to face Punk. They will, however, find a hard time finding a sure-thing, tomato can, jobber to build up his credibility. 

There are guys who have trained at their respective martial art for years and still get their asses beat. Punk will have to learn a lot in the short amount of time he has to prepare for his fight. I don't know the man, so I have no idea what he can or cannot do, but he better be serious when he says he's 100% about this because if he isn't, he's going to have a pretty hard time in the octagon.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: One thing, that's been missed, in this Punk signing*



Santa Banks said:


> *
> The Rock still increased the Survivor Series buyrate from the previous years. Punk straight up lied on the podcast:
> 
> 2011: 280,000 buys,
> ...


Fair enough, but what about my other points?


----------



## Billy8383 (Oct 31, 2013)

*Re: One thing, that's been missed, in this Punk signing*



THANOS said:


> Sure here's several.
> 
> 
> 
> Here's one of Kurt lying and saying he was offered a deal, and Dana calling bullshit.


I don't see where any of those say that any of these guys actually tried to get a job in UFC and were turned down.


----------



## BREEaments03 (Sep 5, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

I can't wait to see Punk HUMBLED against some slob. Too bad he can't face a prime Anderson Silva or a nowadays Jon Jones. Put him against Brock after WM 31 just for the LOLZ. He'll finally draw!!! He should be so proud!!! I'm sure there are lots of people who can't wait to see that douchebag knocked the fuck out.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

*How did this turn into a Rock buy rate discussion? Can we keep the buy rate/ratings discussion out of this please?*


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

*Re: One thing, that's been missed, in this Punk signing*



THANOS said:


> Fair enough, but what about my other points?


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: One thing, that's been missed, in this Punk signing*



Billy8383 said:


> I don't see where any of those say that any of these guys actually tried to get a job in UFC and were turned down.


Google it, there's plenty of others out there. Those were just the first two at the top.


----------



## thaimasker (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

I don't know what I want to see more...him actually being successful and a decent draw in the UFC or him getting knocked out stiff...Mabye I'll get to see both.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: One thing, that's been missed, in this Punk signing*



KingCosmos said:


>





Spoiler


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

Can this please not turn into a buy rate arguement thread?


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

Ronda better keep her hands off Punk or AJ will ummmmmmm....wait till Ronda's back is turned, hit her with a chair and run.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: One thing, that's been missed, in this Punk signing*



THANOS said:


> Fair enough, but what about my other points?


*
If you mean about Punk being a draw in UFC, then yeah, I've acknowledged that and accredited it to his controversy. I also acknowledge that WWE half assed his push, but he did himself no favors with those boring, monotonous 20 minute promos. 

I thought I covered everything else :draper2*


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

Punk gonna get his ass beat so bad. When he fights his first fight he will be 37 at the earliest. Most professional fighters are over the hill and retiring by 35. The guy also has no experience in actual fights. how is he gonna react when someone lights him up for real? He has no advantages, only disadvantages coming into this. Good luck Punk, you sure as hell gonna need it.The only reason Brock survived was because of his amateur wrestling background and his freakishly athletic size. When he couldn't take someone to the ground and lay on them. He got the ever loving shit beat out of him. His standup was shit, and he was afraid to get hit. I will say Punk got balls to match his ego but it is gonna get him hurt.


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

He deffinatley wants in on MMA. But this feels way too much like a PR stunt by both Punk and UFC. I think his fights are going to get interest from the Pro-Wrestling crowd but I don't see him succeeding as a fighter.


----------



## EddieWong (Dec 2, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

if Ryback took out Punk 20 years Career then what guys in UFC will do who is trained to be a fighter from begining?


----------



## muttgeiger (Feb 16, 2004)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

What's the downside for UFC? Punk will draw out of curiosity for a couple fights at worst, even if he gets totally slaughtered. At best maybe he turns into something good, who really knows. Either way UFC could use a boost, and Dana knows it.


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

I'm not a big C.M. Punk fan but I'd be a pathological liar if I said I wasn't going to order whatever UFC event he's on. Punk vs. Nate Diaz. If anything just for the trash talking.


----------



## DanM3 (Jan 3, 2012)

This is great news, will be good to see punk in UFC. Whether or not he will be any good remains to be seen but he's clearly a tough guy who has fought when injured. Obviously a lot of ufc fighters spend years training so punk has a lot of work to do. But I can't wait to see what happens.
Vince must be pissed off at the minute, punks getting a lot of publicity and the WWE just feels like it's going nowhere.


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

*Re: One thing, that's been missed, in this Punk signing*



THANOS said:


> Spoiler


Just busting your chops  Thanos is my second favorite in the marvel universe behind Dr.Doom


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

wow


----------



## hou713 (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

This guy is truly legendary.


----------



## KingJohn (Sep 30, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

Lost a lot of respect for Dana White after this one, signing a 36 year old with a broken down body and no MMA experience, don't know how he can call the UFC a legitimate sports organization anymore.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: One thing, that's been missed, in this Punk signing*



KingCosmos said:


> Just busting your chops  *Thanos is my second favorite in the marvel universe behind Dr.Doom*


You and I have much in common then. My line-up looks the same, followed by Galactus, Red Skull, Bane, Apocalypse, Carnage, Zarathos, Abomination, Scarecrow, Doomsday, and Two-Face.


----------



## rocknblues81 (Feb 27, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

Punk will go be crawling back to Vince one of these days... Probably after his fighting career fails.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



rocknblues81 said:


> Punk will go be crawling back to Vince one of these days... Probably after his fighting career fails.


People still think this :jordan4 

He's set for life breh. Vince still pays him even though he's signed with another company :lmao


----------



## Monterossa (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

LOL can't wait to see his ass kicked.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

Does this mean people will no longer get into a tizzy over him being called Phil Brooks?


----------



## BRRROCK-LESNAR (Jul 5, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

I was NOT expecting this... holy crap. I'm not a UFC fan anymore but i'll watch his fights.
Vince and Hunter probably lost their shit :lmao remember that "anti-competition clause"? haha


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

More info.



> Former WWE Superstar CM Punk appeared on the FOX Sports 1 UFC 181 post-show tonight. Punk talked with Ariel Helwani about signing with the company. Below are some highlights:
> 
> * Punk said he's been a fan of UFC for a long time and it's been in the back of his mind for a while. He's fortunate enough to be here now and re-evaluate things. He said he took one fork in the road earlier in life and now he's here to take the other fork.
> 
> ...


----------



## hou713 (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



Hotdiggity11 said:


> Does this mean people will no longer get into a tizzy over him being called Phil Brooks?


He's still gonna be fighting as CM Punk.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

I hope they don't put him on the same card as Rousey because Punk marks will give him the credit when that PPV draws.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



Hotdiggity11 said:


> Does this mean people will no longer get into a tizzy over him being called Phil Brooks?


I'm assuming he'll still be using the CM Punk name in UFC as well.

Hell, he'll probably still be using Cult of Personality as a entrance song!


----------



## Cocoa Butter (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

he really should be training hard for an extra year before even considering, dude gonna get his shit pushed in.


----------



## z2019k (Mar 6, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

Don't watch UFC anymore but man I'll need to see his fights.


----------



## jim courier (Apr 5, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

Hopefully Jon Jones shatters his glass jaw.


----------



## Big Wiggle (Dec 27, 2010)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

I love his attitude. He embraces life. Why not give it a go? Worst that can happen is he loses.


----------



## Algernon (Jul 27, 2006)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

The buys should be through the roof because the haters will be dying to see him get his ass kicked. This SHOULD stop all the CM Punk chants. Now there's absolutely zero question he's not coming back to WWE or wrestling, period. 

Don't see it happening but just imagine if he wins his first fight. The MMA crowd will completely lose their shit. The idea of another WWE wrestler coming in an holding his own in the top MMA organization would drive them nuts. I wonder if all WWE contracts will have UFC clauses going forward.


----------



## Jdogfour20 (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



jim courier said:


> Hopefully Jon Jones shatters his glass jaw.


not the same weight class


----------



## rocknblues81 (Feb 27, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



SIR ALONNE'S CHRISTMAS SEPPUKU said:


> People still think this :jordan4
> 
> He's set for life breh. Vince still pays him even though he's signed with another company :lmao


They always go crawling back to Vince at some point and Punk will be no different.


----------



## mrmacman (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

Will be Awesome to see him booed in his fight.


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

It's cool that he's got the courage to give it a shot, but he's going to get merked, really.


----------



## TheGmGoken (Dec 15, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

Idk y. But I picture Punk trying to GTS someone or act as if this is Wwe. Hell I'm half expecting Paul Fucking Heyman to escort him to the Ring.


----------



## RustyPro (Mar 15, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



TheGmGoken said:


> Idk y. But I picture Punk trying to GTS someone or act as if this is Wwe. Hell I'm half expecting Paul Fucking Heyman to escort him to the Ring.


Heyman and Punk reunited for UFC PPV debut :mark:


----------



## The Beast Incarnate (Feb 23, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



RustyPro said:


> Heyman and Punk reunited for UFC PPV debut :mark:


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

CM Punk is trying to distance himself from wrestling. He can't continue to use the CM Punk name, that name will always be associated with his wrestling career. There's nothing wrong with using his real name, people will still know who he is if that's the issue.. This is UFC for fuck sakes, he can't be using CM Punk, that looks so fucked up.


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

Damn gotta love Punk. He is obviously loving life and willing to try out anything, should be pretty cool to see Punk in a UFC ring.

I expect one of Punk's main reasons for signing is to piss off Vince :lmao


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*


----------



## NapperX (Jan 2, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

Not too impressed with its punk joining UFC, but good luck to him. He knows he will only be there for a few matches at most, win or lose. WWE should not be too upset, but this is what can happen when you treat your stars like crap by adding in an odd stipulation after you fire them.


----------



## XxAttitudeEraxX (May 22, 2011)

*Re: UFC Interested In Signing Former WWE Star CM Punk*



Krispenwah said:


> So he will probably be fighting someone with a 0-0 record too, i seriously think Punk can do it, put him in an intensive training for a long period before his debut, strengthen his BJJ and Muay Thai background, and i seriously think he could put a good presentation and shut some people's mouth.


lulz


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



Algernon said:


> The buys should be through the roof because the haters will be dying to see him get his ass kicked. This SHOULD stop all the CM Punk chants. Now there's absolutely zero question he's not coming back to WWE or wrestling, period.
> 
> Don't see it happening but just imagine if he wins his first fight. The MMA crowd will completely lose their shit. The idea of another WWE wrestler coming in an holding his own in the top MMA organization would drive them nuts. I wonder if all WWE contracts will have UFC clauses going forward.


Punk and Del Rio already proven with their lawsuits that while WWE contracts there performers as "independant contractors" these no-compete clauses are worth fuck all.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



glenwo2 said:


> Replace "CM Punk" with "BROCK" and this is the same prevailing attitude the so-called "MMA PURISTS" had back then.


Brock had an extensive amateur wrestling background and that helped him plenty. Until he fought blokes who actually had a decent striking game when he got found out. Beating Herring, Mir and an 100 year old Couture isn't particularly impressive. The Carwin fight was nice but even then the ref could have easily stopped the fight in the first when Carwin was punching him into the middle of next week. 



Loudness said:


> Why the fuck would he not, he's not going up? That's his current size. He's straight edge so he's not gonna take any diuretics to dehydrate which can take up a loss of up to 15lbs. This is not gonna happen with Punk. Dude is around 205lbs right now.
> 
> Edit: Just saw the part about cutting. Yeah you may be right. What weight do you think he's leaned out?


Yeah, pretty much no fighter fights at 'their' weight. Also diuretic's are banned substances. As it stands he would be more likely to fight at middleweight. He's 36, never had to cut much weight before and he's a fairly tall dude iirc so trying to cut to 170 is probably a bit far. Getting to the 185 limit should be pretty easy for him and depending on how long until he first fights and who he hires to be a nutritional consultant he shouldn't be in any trouble cutting to that.


----------



## T-Viper (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

Not sure if posted yet..


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: One thing, that's been missed, in this Punk signing*



THANOS said:


> You and I have much in common then. My line-up looks the same, followed by Galactus, Red Skull, Bane, Apocalypse, Carnage, Zarathos, Abomination, Scarecrow, Doomsday, and Two-Face.


*What does this have to do with the topic? Please take this discussion to the Entertainment section or just PM each other.*


----------



## XxAttitudeEraxX (May 22, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



Mason The Mistletoe Mutilator said:


> "I was too beaten up in WWE and my body couldn't handle it"
> 
> Proceeds to sign with UFC
> 
> ...


UFC isn't as bad on the body barring some unusual incident. WWE is getting slammed on a mat 10,000 times per year.


----------



## DanM3 (Jan 3, 2012)

I do think it's great that he is doing exactly what he wants. It's a brave move as the odds are well and truely against him. But he's going to make alot of money for a few fights. IF he's wins this would make him even more desirable to wrestling promotions.

I get that the haters will always hate, but there aren't many guys that would put themselves out there like he has so I respect that.


----------



## TheBOAT (Oct 28, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

Good luck for Punk. He's going to need it.


----------



## TexasTornado (Oct 12, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

CM Punk vs his first opponent--


----------



## mrmacman (Dec 28, 2011)

DanM3 said:


> I get that the haters will always hate, but there aren't many guys that would put themselves out there like he has so I respect that.


If he is fighting a can to prove his haters then their is nothing to RESPECT about him

But if he is fighting legit fighters than he deserve RESPECT


----------



## XxAttitudeEraxX (May 22, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

Brock and CM Punk are not even comparable. Brock Lesnar has a highly respectable wrestling pedigree and a massive frame well suited to ground and pound destruction (As the very formidable former UFC Heavyweight Champion Frank Mir found out).

CM Punk is going to get destroyed. Just destroyed. He won't be thrown into the competition that Lesnar was, but the UFC's style isn't to bring in bums. They won't get away with having him main event a live Fox event with someone MMA fans have never even heard of. It isn't going to be Glass Joe. As an MMA fan, and formerly avid fan, my guess is you'll see him get completely overwhelmed, beat down, punished with speed, and KTFO or quick ref stoppage. My bet is CM Punk is caught off guard by the speed, technique and power of a UFC fighter.

Maybe he'll get someone he can handle that the UFC digs up they can actually sell as opposition, and he'll get a W based on booking, but it'll come, and when it does, it's going to be ugly and underwhelming on Punk's part.

Props to him for his balls, though. 

Even if he gets beat down (and he will), if he were ever to return to the WWE, he'd have the respect of a man who dared enter the Octagon on a `physical-combat` show that no longer pretends to be real. The guys he's standing next to will look like little bitches.


----------



## EddieWong (Dec 2, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

could Punk become Bret? after the injury in hospital Vince gave Bret a call and because of that called Bret buried the hatchet return to WWE...Career injury cause Punk return to WWE.


----------



## D3athstr0ke (Feb 14, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

Getting signed because he a big name and going to draw money for the UFC, Dana white is a smart man. 

People already talking about him getting signed, wonder what it'd be like when he signs on to a fight.

*#AskrenIsAMarkLOL*


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



XABI ALONSO'S WINNING CHRISTMAS SMILE said:


> Brock had an extensive amateur wrestling background and that helped him plenty. Until he fought blokes who actually had a decent striking game when he got found out. Beating Herring, Mir and an 100 year old Couture isn't particularly impressive. The Carwin fight was nice but even then the ref could have easily stopped the fight in the first when Carwin was punching him into the middle of next week.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, pretty much no fighter fights at 'their' weight. Also diuretic's are banned substances. As it stands he would be more likely to fight at middleweight. He's 36, never had to cut much weight before and he's a fairly tall dude iirc so trying to cut to 170 is probably a bit far. Getting to the 185 limit should be pretty easy for him and depending on how long until he first fights and who he hires to be a nutritional consultant he shouldn't be in any trouble cutting to that.


Just like steroids. Well, why do you think most MMA fighers blow up in weight within days once their contests are over without changing their look?

Yeah 170lbs sound very low for him. 185lbs sounds like the lowest he should go He had some press conference in the meantime that I haven't seen posted here yet:






CM Punk is claiming to be around 200 right now, but he thinks he can get as low as 170, but he's shooting for 185.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Punk is God

Lol at WWE, What a failure of an organization.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



Loudness said:


> Just like steroids. Well, why do you think most MMA fighers blow up in weight within days once their contests are over without changing their look?
> 
> Yeah 170lbs sound very low for him. 185lbs sounds like the lowest he should go He had some press conference in the meantime that I haven't seen posted here yet:


They pretty much regain their size before the fight even starts. They essentially sit in a sauna with towels wrapped around them before the weight in and dehydrate themselves, the rehydrate as soon as they're done weighing in. They will start drinking as soon as they're off the stage. Its why you have to be careful with the entire weight cut b/c you can't cut too much in the day before your fight without handicapping yourself.


----------



## XxAttitudeEraxX (May 22, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

My guess is his first UFC fight is about 10 months away. Maybe summer, but I doubt it. September/October?


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



Jason Garretts Nightmare Before Christmas said:


> Punk is God
> 
> Lol at WWE, What a failure of an organization.


Bankrupt in 5 years right


----------



## EddieWong (Dec 2, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

Dana White doesn't give a fuck as long as Punk a drawer which he is and Dana took this opportunity...


----------



## Maul_Slasher (Sep 28, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

Interesting news! I don't expect him to be an unstoppable force, but I expect good things from him. And the fact that this kind of news kill the myth of ''competition ends after the WWE'' is encouraging. I hope Vince and all the people around him see the writing on the wall and start putting a little more thought when treating the talent.


----------



## Tangerine (Sep 15, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

Well shit.... I really did not expect he would actually go through with it... What the fuck Punk? 

Seriously, he will get merked out there. I have a feeling he did this only because he's a fan of the sport. But is it worth risking your health out there for a bit of publicity?

Will he stay Middleweight or drop below? One way or the other, I don't like his chances. I wish him best of luck though.

Also, this move completely shit on Ryback. Poor Cryback tried to make Punk look like a crybaby but Punk at least showed he has giant balls.


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

His fights will provide good gif material :evil


----------



## XxAttitudeEraxX (May 22, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

Its a great move, and I for one love freakshow fights lol.

I stopped watching wrestling 12 years ago and stopped following the UFC religiously about 3 years ago but I'll definitely be watching Punk's first fight.

It must be a PPV. Like he said, the business is in the first fight, just incase


----------



## XxAttitudeEraxX (May 22, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



Tangerine said:


> Well shit.... I really did not expect he would actually go through with it... What the fuck Punk?
> 
> Seriously, he will get merked out there. I have a feeling he did this only because he's a fan of the sport. But is it worth risking your health out there for a bit of publicity?
> 
> ...


It's a healthier sport than professional wrestling (unless every move is banned now in the WWE, I dont watch anymore).
It's just a fight. Even if someone gets KO'ed, they'll come to in a minute, shake it off, go home feeling like shit, have a hangover for a week, and then you're okay. A sports-entertainment match is a series of body punishing slams and stunts. That shit is devastating on the back, the neck, etc.

I'd rather get in two fights a year than get slammed repeatedly on a mat and free fall off a top rope every day.


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



XABI ALONSO'S WINNING CHRISTMAS SMILE said:


> They pretty much regain their size before the fight even starts. They essentially sit in a sauna with towels wrapped around them before the weight in and dehydrate themselves, the rehydrate as soon as they're done weighing in. They will start drinking as soon as they're off the stage. Its why you have to be careful with the entire weight cut b/c you can't cut too much in the day before your fight without handicapping yourself.


Yeah they weigh in @ say 264lbs (HW class) yet their actual contest weight is like 20lbs above that but that goes for all classes, obviously the difference between de and rehydrated will be less in the lower classes. Once the weigh ins are done their weight doesn't even matter as they won't disqualify you if you're bigger than the maximum weight. If you've passed the weight requirements at the weight ins, you're done.

I can still guarantee they pop in some lethros or clen/T3 for good meassure,.They're hard to find in your blood so they're pretty safe to take when it comes to passing drug tests. If you know you can lose an extra 10-15 lbs without worrying about getting disqualified, would you still refuse to take them?


----------



## Tangerine (Sep 15, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



XxAttitudeEraxX said:


> It's a healthier sport than professional wrestling (unless every move is banned now in the WWE, I dont watch anymore).
> It's just a fight. Even if someone gets KO'ed, they'll come to in a minute, shake it off, go home feeling like shit, have a hangover for a week, and then you're okay. A sports-entertainment match is a series of body punishing slams and stunts. That shit is devastating on the back, the neck, etc.
> 
> I'd rather get in two fights a year than get slammed repeatedly on a mat and free fall off a top rope every day.


Just a note, I realised right after I wrote that I put him in the wrong weight class LOL.


----------



## Jacare (Apr 29, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



XxAttitudeEraxX said:


> Its a great move, and I for one love freakshow fights lol.
> 
> I stopped watching wrestling 12 years ago and stopped following the UFC religiously about 3 years ago but I'll definitely be watching Punk's first fight.
> 
> It must be a PPV. Like he said, the business is in the first fight, just incase


He'll be like the second fight on the PPV probably, definitely don't think he'll main event a UFC card


----------



## Gandalf (Mar 15, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

if he main events a ufc card then the ufc is fucking pointless, the people who earned their contract, you know, by actually fighting, deserve higher spots on the card simply because this is their life. CM punk is just a name, he has no experience at all, if he gets the slot in a main event that tarnishes the ufc's brand.

of course he will draw, but he will also be humbled, no doubt about it.


----------



## XxAttitudeEraxX (May 22, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



Loudness said:


> Yeah they weigh in @ say 264lbs (HW class) yet their actual contest weight is like 20lbs above that but that goes for all classes, obviously the difference between de and rehydrated will be less in the lower classes. Once the weigh ins are done their weight doesn't even matter as they won't disqualify you if you're bigger than the maximum weight. If you've passed the weight requirements at the weight ins, you're done.
> 
> I can still guarantee they pop in some lethros or clen/T3 for good meassure,.They're hard to find in your blood so they're pretty safe to take when it comes to passing drug tests. If you know you can lose an extra 10-15 lbs without worrying about getting disqualified, would you still refuse to take them?


It makes for over sized fighters. 

Maybe Punk is hoping to be a huge middleweight, weighing in at 185, walking around and fighting at 205 (light heavyweight division)

One thing that's impossible to tell from his WWE career is how strong he is. There are potential advantages he could have that surprises people. The WWE is no indicator of fight strength. If he cuts to 185 and comes back to 205 for fight day, maybe he'll be able to body and bully a few natural 170 lb'ers. Then again, maybe CM Punk will be the one to get bullied.

We'll see how strong he is when he's locked up with someone in a real fight, struggling for leverage. He might or might not get tossed around like a rag doll and dominated


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

Be about 10 months before his first fight so that's 10 months worth of training and with Punk's 1 track determined focus that's plenty time to train. Work on his striking power and then make his grappling/gracie stuff more crisp and clean cut.

You can be the biggest and most powerful man but if someone throws you in a leg lock or anything from nowhere...it's over. Not saying Punk will win but he wouldn't try it unless he thought he had a chance


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

I hope he does well


----------



## XxAttitudeEraxX (May 22, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



Jacare said:


> He'll be like the second fight on the PPV probably, definitely don't think he'll main event a UFC card


It'll be before the main event just because of his name recognition, or more likely the fight before two co-main events.


----------



## Jimshine (May 16, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

Punks played a blinder here.

All his marks will pay to watch him fight, and the rest will pay to watch him get his fucking head kicked in.


Either way, he'll make a sweet mint


----------



## Gandalf (Mar 15, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



kingfunkel said:


> *Be about 10 months before his first fight so that's 10 months worth of training and with Punk's 1 track determined focus that's plenty time to train. Work on his striking power and then make his grappling/gracie stuff more crisp and clean cut.*
> 
> You can be the biggest and most powerful man but if someone throws you in a leg lock or anything from nowhere...it's over. Not saying Punk will win but he wouldn't try it unless he thought he had a chance


10 months. 

i'll be fair and say 2 years of training total, including all of his BJJ training in the past. 

so 2 years max of training against men who have been doing this a majority of their entire lives. 

his chances are slim to none, taking a fight in the ufc was moronic, but hey, he's obviously going to get paid, but i guarantee he will be embarrassed


----------



## Sarcasm-0rgasm (Dec 4, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

A very risky move by CM Punk... and by Dana White too. That's what I like about Punk anyways.... Taking the risk.


----------



## XxAttitudeEraxX (May 22, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

I really want to know who his opponent is.


----------



## Gandalf (Mar 15, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

he's fucked either way, middleweight or welterweight, those divisions are crawling with killers.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



TexasTornado said:


> CM Punk vs his first opponent--


Obviously he's not getting Connor McGregor already... he probably fight 2-3 no names for testing the water


----------



## Xderby (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*










He will not survive 2 fights. This will be glorious :banderas


----------



## siam baba (Apr 17, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



santa beat me up said:


> he's fucked either way, middleweight or welterweight, those divisions are crawling with killers.


he will probably fight some rookie. its his first fight. he will fight no top guy


----------



## XxAttitudeEraxX (May 22, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



Sarcasm-0rgasm said:


> A very risky move by CM Punk... and by Dana White too. That's what I like about Punk anyways.... Taking the risk.


Nah, no risk at all besides the unlikely physical ones no less taken in a wrestling ring.

Great move for Punk.

Even if he loses, CM Punk has raised his tier here. Total boss move. Next year, CM Punk is going to fight in front of millions of people, in the most elite martial artist company in the world.

Win, lose, or draw, CM Punk becomes a greater, more respectable celebrity, and could return to the WWE one day and tell everyone on their roster, on live television, that they wouldn't have the balls to do what he did.

Him and Brock Lesnar create two man faction and dominate all titles.

Wrestling becomes good again and even I tune back into it.

Everybody wins.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

Shocked CM Punk is going to UFC. He complained about how Ryback took 20 years of life and now he wants to compete for real. Odd but I do want to see how he stacks up against the competition. Dana White is a genius for making this move because now I am going to be interested in seeing all of Phil Brooks' fights. I don't even care to watch UFC even though my friends do. So good decision and now WWE is really hurting for stars. The next star they think will be made is Reigns but even I'm not excited for that.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

CM Punk will be rocked by anyone other than the UFC equivalents to Barry Horowitz but I guess it's a great end of career payday for a guy who doesn't wanna wrestle anymore so might as well strike while you have publicity momentum.


----------



## Green (Dec 12, 2006)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



santa beat me up said:


> 10 months.
> 
> i'll be fair and say 2 years of training total, including all of his BJJ training in the past.
> 
> ...


He'll be fighting people at his level. Dana said this in an interview. 

Truth be told you can get by in MMA with less training if you have certain physical qualities, you don't have to be a master of a single discipline like in boxing or other fight sports. Not saying you don't have to be skilled to succeed, its just a lot harder to make assumptions about fighters without seeing them first. You may have zero striking or wrestling, but there's always a chance you land a random submission in mma. Things are just more random and hard to predict in general. We know nothing about CM Punk anyway.


----------



## Gandalf (Mar 15, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



siam baba said:


> he will probably fight some rookie. its his first fight. he will fight no top guy


he is the only rookie in the ufc though, what do you not understand? :heston 

hes clearly just doing this for the money, his ego must be the size of mount rushmore if he thinks he has a chance.


----------



## XxAttitudeEraxX (May 22, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

There are no bums in the UFC (except for maybe CM Punk, we'll see)
Yes, once you get into the top 10 or top 5 of a division, you're dealing with dangerous people that will absolutely kill Punk in literally under 15 seconds, but even opening bouts are people who know how to fight, even if they lack star power. CM Punk is going to have to fight somebody that will fight back


----------



## Xderby (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



XxAttitudeEraxX said:


> Win, lose, or draw, CM Punk becomes a greater, more respectable celebrity, and could return to the WWE one day and tell everyone on their roster, on live television, that they wouldn't have the balls to do what he did.
> 
> Everybody wins.



Except his body. And his twitter account after the fights :lol If Ryback gave him such a pain then this guys will wreck him like a ragdoll.


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



Green said:


> He'll be fighting people at his level. Dana said this in an interview. That means other fighters who have around 2 years training or whatever it is.


There is no one like that in the UFC. They would have to sign a jobber just to fight punk


----------



## thaimasker (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



XxAttitudeEraxX said:


> It'll be before the main event just because of his name recognition, or more likely the fight before two co-main events.


No way in hell it co mains a PPV mabye not even on even on a PPV Imo...You have to look at who his opponent might be...prob someone no one has ever heard of and wouldn't really factor into any rankings at all. 

I'd wager it would be on the prelims, or on a fight night card..low on a PPV card at best. Even guys like uriah faber and dominick cruz fought on the prelims recently. It gets more exposure than a PPV does and they throw alot of must see fights on fight nights.


----------



## Armani (Aug 22, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



santa beat me up said:


> 10 months.
> 
> i'll be fair and say 2 years of training total, including all of his BJJ training in the past.
> 
> ...


No it's not, since when does training their whole life means shit? You think a lot of the fighters you see today became successful because they were doing it forever lol, so many have started and succeeded very early, it depends on how smart and how hard you train. Plus the training staff is all that matters because you can be trained by the best. I'm not arguing that Punk is gonna be some badass but what you're saying about fighters longevity doesn't mean shit if it wasn't for quality training.


----------



## Gandalf (Mar 15, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

if he goes to middleweight i want him to fight cung le just for the lelz


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

Good luck to him.


----------



## XxAttitudeEraxX (May 22, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

So many haters in this thread. It's hilarious and straight up marky.


----------



## Gandalf (Mar 15, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



Armani said:


> N*o it's not, since when does training their whole life means shit*? You think a lot of the fighters you see today became successful because they were doing it forever lol, so many have started and succeeded very early, it depends on how smart and how hard you train. Plus the training staff is all that matters because you can be trained by the best. I'm not arguing that Punk is gonna be some badass but what you're saying about fighters longevity doesn't mean shit if it wasn't for quality training.


you can't be fucking serious right now :stupid:


----------



## witcher (Aug 20, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

Theres a fine line between bravery and stupidity -Jugernaut


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



santa beat me up said:


> he is the only rookie in the ufc though, what do you not understand? :heston
> 
> hes clearly just doing this for the money, his ego must be the size of mount rushmore if he thinks he has a chance.


dude is fucking millionaire he don't have to do this for money. He's probably on his " people say i will not make it so i will try to make it anyway " mentality mode


----------



## Xderby (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



XxAttitudeEraxX said:


> So many haters in this thread. It's hilarious and straight up marky.


Nah,most of us are just laughing at his stupidity.


----------



## Green (Dec 12, 2006)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



XxAttitudeEraxX said:


> There are no bums in the UFC (except for maybe CM Punk, we'll see)
> Yes, once you get into the top 10 or top 5 of a division, you're dealing with dangerous people that will absolutely kill Punk in literally under 15 seconds, but even opening bouts are people who know how to fight, even if they lack star power. CM Punk is going to have to fight somebody that will fight back


Obviously they will bring someone in for him to fight then.


----------



## Japanese Puroresu (Jan 12, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



mrmacman said:


> If he is fighting a can to prove his haters then their is nothing to RESPECT about him
> 
> But if he is fighting legit fighters than he deserve RESPECT


As a person who's around the fight game/fought (I haven't retired but I am taking an extended break) I have to say I don't necessarily respect fighters. I've seen guys/kids come into gyms and train for a fight just to beat up a kid and say they were a fighter. That's one stereotype but there are ton of shitheads in the fight game. They don't deserve respect. What is respectable is that he knows that people aren't going to like him for it, but he wants to do it anyways because he wants to prove to himself he can. I think people who have that mindset are respectable. He's not trying to hurt anyone or be better than anyone. It's self motivated, non-malicious, and good for everyone involved. Win-lose-draw it doesn't really matter.


----------



## Armani (Aug 22, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



santa beat me up said:


> you can't be fucking serious right now :stupid:


Clearly you're too clueless to understand MMA. Read the rest before you make a stupid comment.


----------



## XxAttitudeEraxX (May 22, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



thaimasker said:


> No way in hell it co mains a PPV mabye not even on even on a PPV Imo...You have to look at who his opponent might be...prob someone no one has ever heard of and wouldn't really factor into any rankings at all.
> 
> I'd wager it would be on the prelims, or on a fight night card..low on a PPV card at best. Even guys like uriah faber and dominick cruz fought on the prelims recently. It gets more exposure than a PPV does and they throw alot of must see fights on fight nights.


I didn't say he'll co-main a PPV. I said he'll come before the co-main, as in, the third fight down from the top. That is unless it's extra stacked, which would defeat the purpose of wanting to use Punk as a draw.

This has been their formula a lot, IIRC, for freak fights. The James Toney fight was like that. What few others were the same. Brock probably had his first UFC match in the same way.

If you're expecting him to draw PPV buys, you're not going to have him be at the very beginning. This whole thing is a spectacle. His first fight will be hyped, primarily towards Punk fans and general TV pop culture, and so it won't be the opening when the crowd is still not loud and drunk and ready for it.

It'll be the lead in fight to the legitimate UFC star power on the card. I guarantee it.


----------



## Wealdstone Raider (Jan 3, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

Doubt the gts would work in mma


----------



## XxAttitudeEraxX (May 22, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



Xderby said:


> Nah,most of us are just laughing at his stupidity.


What's so stupid about it? He wants to test himself and make a big pay day. He's always liked and admired the sport. I don't see the problem.


----------



## EddieWong (Dec 2, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

Punk=Rock/Brock/Taker of UFC nothing but attraction...what other guys feel when some nobody get the shot getting big pay check?


----------



## Armani (Aug 22, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

So people are calling him stupid because he's doing what he loves, no wonder why you guys never become anything close to his level in life.


----------



## Gandalf (Mar 15, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



Armani said:


> Clearly you're too clueless to understand MMA. Read the rest before you make a stupid comment.


Understand MMA? i've watched MMA longer then i've watched wrestling, i've trained in muay thai and judo for the better part of my adult life, i understand your point about how some people can get the hang of it quick, a protege of some sorts, and that the quality in the training differs... 

but would you bet money on a person who has been training since they were children, who has the muscle memory of all the techniques ingrained into their mind and body? over a broken man who is closer than 40 to 30, who isn't even a BJJ blackbelt? 

be realistic.


----------



## XxAttitudeEraxX (May 22, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



EddieWong said:


> Punk=Rock/Brock/Taker of UFC nothing but attraction...what other guys feel when some nobody get the shot getting big pay check?


He's not a nobody. He's a brand. He thinks he can fight, and people who don't order UFC PPV's will order one to find out if he can


----------



## Green (Dec 12, 2006)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



Japanese Puroresu said:


> As a person who's around the fight game/fought (I haven't retired but I am taking an extended break) I have to say I don't necessarily respect fighters. I've seen guys/kids come into gyms and train for a fight just to beat up a kid and say they were a fighter. That's one stereotype but there are ton of shitheads in the fight game. They don't deserve respect. What is respectable is that he knows that people aren't going to like him for it, but he wants to do it anyways because he wants to prove to himself he can. I think people who have that mindset are respectable. He's not trying to hurt anyone or be better than anyone. It's self motivated, non-malicious, and good for everyone involved. Win-lose-draw it doesn't really matter.


Agreed, he seems to be doing it for the right reasons. If he wants to try, good luck to the man. I'm sure he'll be fine physically, you are far likely to die in a WWE ring than a UFC one.

People get very emotional whenever a wrestler tries MMA, since a lot of MMA fans are insecure, while wrestling fans are in turn threatened by it. Add the fact that CM Punk splits opinion and you get this massive thread.


----------



## Green (Dec 12, 2006)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



santa beat me up said:


> Understand MMA? i've watched MMA longer then i've watched wrestling, i've trained in muay thai and judo for the better part of my adult life, i understand your point about how some people can get the hang of it quick, a protege of some sorts, and that the quality in the training differs...
> 
> but would you bet money on a person who has been training since they were children, who has the muscle memory of all the techniques ingrained into their mind and body? over a broken man who is closer than 40 to 30, who isn't even a BJJ blackbelt?
> 
> be realistic.


For such an mma aficionado why would you pick two of the least useful disciplines to train in? Lol. When it comes to mma, I always bet on the athletically superior guy, since there are so many variables I think that usually becomes the most relevant.


----------



## XxAttitudeEraxX (May 22, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



Green said:


> For such an mma aficionado why would you pick two of the least useful disciplines to train in? Lol.


wat


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



> Right now the plan is for Punk to fight on the July UFC PPV. It won't be in the main event but won't be on the prelims either. It will be on the actual PPV as an undercard fight.
> 
> The idea is to go on one of the biggest shows of the year which is typically in July which also features the UFC Fan Expo.


MetsFan


----------



## Gandalf (Mar 15, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



Green said:


> For such an mma aficionado why would you pick two of the least useful disciplines to train in? Lol. When it comes to mma, I always bet on the athletically superior guy, since there are so many variables I think that usually becomes the most relevant.


least useful? 

not even going to get into this with you, go to one muay thai class, and if the trainer is an asshole and let's you spar on your first day, you'll see how useful it is :ti


----------



## XxAttitudeEraxX (May 22, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

I hope he does well. I know, even if he wins a fight or two, he'll eventually reach a rung on the ladder where someone will do some Tekken II looking shit on his face, but so what? If he beats on legitimately credentialed fighter (with MMA fans who know them in lesser stars), then I'll be impressed, even if that's where it ends.


----------



## Green (Dec 12, 2006)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



XxAttitudeEraxX said:


> wat


muay thai is garbage for anyone that isn't a lightweight, much better of sticking to boxing there. Greco-Roman >>>>>> Judo.


----------



## xagon (Nov 14, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

Well, that's a surprise but not one that I particularly care about. I am a fan of CM Punk the wrestler but I haven't watched a single mma fight in my life and I'm not gonna change that.


----------



## mr21gf (Apr 12, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

Good luck to him, he has gained a lot of respect from me for this...


----------



## mrmacman (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

he is going to shit all over octagon and blame it on DOC


----------



## Gandalf (Mar 15, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



Green said:


> muay thai is garbage for anyone that isn't a lightweight, much better of sticking to boxing there. Greco-Roman >>>>>> Judo.


opinons, everyone has them... 

i share the opinion where a 220 pound man throws a leg kick to a boxer and has him wimper like a wounded dog.


----------



## XxAttitudeEraxX (May 22, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



Green said:


> muay thai is garbage for anyone that isn't a lightweight, much better of sticking to boxing there. Greco-Roman >>>>>> Judo.


Well, maybe so, maybe not. I'm fine with that opinion but you basically spoke of Muay Thai and Judo like it's completely worthless, which is laughable. Anderson Silva is Muay Thai and Fedor was ***** (Judo) and they're arguably the two best fighters in professional MMA history.


----------



## Impolite (Jun 29, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

LOL, CM Geek is going to get his ass kicked. This is going to be amazing. Pencil neck geek is legit going to be killed in the octagon, and it will be hilarious.


----------



## Green (Dec 12, 2006)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



santa beat me up said:


> opinons, everyone has them...
> 
> i share the opinion where a 220 pound man throws a leg kick to a boxer and has him wimper like a wounded dog.


I'd probably knock you out 2 seconds previously when you made that fancy take-back.


----------



## Green (Dec 12, 2006)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



XxAttitudeEraxX said:


> Well, maybe so, maybe not. I'm fine with that opinion but you basically spoke of Muay Thai and Judo like it's completely worthless, which is laughable. Anderson Silva is Muay Thai and Fedor was ***** (Judo) and they're arguably the two best fighters in professional MMA history.


Its not worthless, in the hands of certain individuals its obviously great, personally I think if you are an amateur you are better of focusing on more straight forward styles.


----------



## Armani (Aug 22, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



santa beat me up said:


> Understand MMA? i've watched MMA longer then i've watched wrestling, i've trained in muay thai and judo for the better part of my adult life, i understand your point about how some people can get the hang of it quick, a protege of some sorts, and that the quality in the training differs...
> 
> but would you bet money on a person who has been training since they were children, who has the muscle memory of all the techniques ingrained into their mind and body? over a broken man who is closer than 40 to 30, who isn't even a BJJ blackbelt?
> 
> be realistic.


I didn't say he would be something special in MMA, he won't but his quality staff can put him in a level that a lot of fighters wished they can get. You see a lot of fighters talking about how lucky others are with their staff, so I think if he's a fast learner he will at least put a fight. Quality staff is really important. For example look who Cain Velasquez has as his wrestling coach Daniel Cormier that's a killer. Punk might be a BJJ blackbelt who knows, it's not really about one aspect but I don't think Punk is that stupid to not realize it, you gotta be very well rounded, you can't tell me an Olympic wrestler or whatever training his whole life as one means he's good enough to fight in MMA, if he's not as well rounded he won't go far, he will beat some suckers up but that's it.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



Green said:


> Its not worthless, in the hands of certain individuals its obviously great, personally I think if you are an amateur you are better of focusing on more straight forward styles.


Please use multi quote feature.


----------



## TheRockfan7 (Feb 3, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

Triple H is buying a front row ticket to watch Punk get his ass kicked.


----------



## thaimasker (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



Green said:


> For such an mma aficionado why would you pick two of the least useful disciplines to train in? Lol. When it comes to mma, I always bet on the athletically superior guy, since there are so many variables I think that usually becomes the most relevant.


well correct me if I'm wrong but isn't rondas expertise judo

fedor also did judo

and Jon jones does muay thai.


----------



## XxAttitudeEraxX (May 22, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



Green said:


> Its not worthless, in the hands of certain individuals its obviously great, personally I think if you are an amateur you are better of focusing on more straight forward styles.


Ok, that has more validity I think.


----------



## TheResurrection (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

Hope he does well and I'll watch it but this strikes me as being a total fucking disaster. It's either him struggling to come to terms with no longer being the centre of attention post-WWE or he genuinely thinks he can overcome having no training and no track record with his determination and a fuck you attitude. The former is just sad, the second seems very unrealistic to me.


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



santa beat me up said:


> 10 months.
> 
> i'll be fair and say 2 years of training total, including all of his BJJ training in the past.
> 
> ...


Just point you to what Freddie Flintoff did in boxing. A cricketer with like a years worth of training defeated a boxer who had been training all his life.
Obviously Punk will not be up there with the great fighters but he'll not be a million miles away from some of the lesser but still good fighters.


----------



## XxAttitudeEraxX (May 22, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

Randy Couture started MMA at the same age, I believe? Just saying.

lulz


----------



## Green (Dec 12, 2006)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



thaimasker said:


> well correct me if I'm wrong but isn't rondas expertise judo
> 
> fedor also did judo
> 
> and Jon jones does muay thai.


At their level everyone basically trains in everything, just to different degrees. But yeah, I guess in those cases the styles are good. Don't know much about Judo in truth, I do know however that the few times I tried mma whenever some guy threw a leg kick at me I loved it, just meant no guard and free shots for days. Of course, soon after I'd get grounded and humiliated by the wrestler, lol.


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

Punk is gunna get his skinny fat ass knocked the fuck out 

:trips2


----------



## Green (Dec 12, 2006)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



kingfunkel said:


> Just point you to what Freddie Flintoff did in boxing. A cricketer with like a years worth of training defeated a boxer who had been training all his life.
> Obviously Punk will not be up there with the great fighters but he'll not be a million miles away from some of the lesser but still good fighters.


Yeah, tbf Flintoff fought a fat guy for two(!) rounds and still got knocked down, but I take your point brah.


----------



## redapple (Mar 30, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

i'll wait till after the fight to say anything. CMPunk will train hard and it's likely they will give him someone easy 1st fight. so who know , he will get set up to win. 

it's his 2nd or 3rd fight i want to see.


----------



## Gandalf (Mar 15, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



Green said:


> At their level everyone basically trains in everything, just to different degrees. But yeah, I guess in those cases the styles are good. Don't know much about Judo in truth, I do know however that the few times I tried mma whenever some guy threw a leg kick at me I loved it, just meant no guard and free shots for days. Of course, soon after I'd get grounded and humiliated by the wrestler, lol.


boxing is great, don't get me wrong, i have been humbled several times by boxers (in sparing) but boxers are not used to taking knees or relentess leg kicks, it's just what i have learned in my experiences, 

to say muay thai is useless is also saying any striking besides punches are useless, which is just not true by any means, an elbow hurts a lot more than a left hook.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*


----------



## ItsHardy2likeKane (Dec 7, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

Well credit it to him for trying. If Dave Batista got thrashed by a fat guy I fear for Punk. 

Reckon Daniel Bryan would be good in MMA.


----------



## Green (Dec 12, 2006)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



santa beat me up said:


> boxing is great, don't get me wrong, i have been humbled several times by boxers (in sparing) but boxers are not used to taking knees or relentess leg kicks, it's just what i have learned in my experiences,
> 
> to say muay thai is useless is also saying any striking besides punches are useless, which is just not true by any means, an elbow hurts a lot more than a left hook.


For sure, leg kicks are painful as shit. Its just I think they leave you too open in real fights (which is what UFC claims to be). Unless you are Jon Jones or someone with superpowers etc.


----------



## Mvpscrewdriver305 (Sep 19, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

Ooh Nate Diaz/Punk would be a fantastic sideshow fight especially once shit talking starts


----------



## The People's H2O (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

LMFAO!!:lmaoCan't wait to see him get KTFO!!


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

Wouldn't have expected this, but I'm pretty excited to see his first fight, whenever that is


----------



## ItsHardy2likeKane (Dec 7, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

Correct me if im wrong but arent UFC in decline? Wouldn't be surprised if UFC told someone to take a dive.


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

*Re: UFC Interested In Signing Former WWE Star CM Punk*



Arcturus said:


> He's not doing MMA, Punk is not stupid, I can see him taking part in a grappling tournament like Metamoris but Punk is not going to be an MMA fighter.


:klopp2


----------



## T-Viper (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*


----------



## SuzukiGUN (Aug 10, 2014)

People are fucking idiots

'the best thing Dana white could do is feed him and get him knocked out'

Pricks, Dana knows that punk will draw money so why expose him when they can milk his worth over a few fights

I wish punk all the best


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

And so CM Punk breaks the internet once again.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

So UFC/Dana is gonna go easy on Punk and give him newbies to fight..Can´t have a semi-celebrity loosing his first fight! LOL

..I wonder if he thinks he can do a Brock Lesnar and return to WWE with a $5 million deal for not being at the shows?


----------



## thaimasker (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



ItsHardy2likeKane said:


> Correct me if im wrong but arent UFC in decline? Wouldn't be surprised if UFC told someone to take a dive.


Lol its not THAT much of a decline..and this isn't boxing. This year had a year plauged with alot of bad injuries so the PPV sales took a hit. Its in a transitional peroid...The next 2 months they are gonna be making ALOT of $ and are expecting some huge draws to return next year.

Do you guys really want to see him flop? even the haters...I mean I understand wanting to see him get KTFO eventually but wouldn't it be interesting if he became championship material(not likely ofc) and then got KTFO at a later date


----------



## ItsHardy2likeKane (Dec 7, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



yeahright2 said:


> So UFC/Dana is gonna go easy on Punk and give him newbies to fight..Can´t have a semi-celebrity loosing his first fight! LOL
> 
> ..I wonder if he thinks he can do a Brock Lesnar and return to WWE with a $5 million deal for not being at the shows?


Celebrity Death Match. 

Serious though I wonder if this is the future? Get some athlete related celebrity and book him against another.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



The Manowarrior said:


> And so CM Punk breaks the internet once again.


Was that ever in doubt? :lmao

So much talk of drawing and here we go, another soon to be 1000+ post thread with soon to be more than 50,000 views.


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

I think Punk will draw huge right now. Since he left he became as popular as ever


----------



## WM17 (May 19, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

I just don't understand why he still feels like he has to prove something at 36 or however old he is, I can't wait to see how Vince and HHH feel about this.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

This was crazy news. I for back this morning from my work Xmas party clicked Facebook on my phone and top story, Punk signs for UFC.

This is a significant blow to the WWE. The amount of fans which will be converted to UFC fans after watching a show worth him on will make it that bit harder for WWE to keep making their money + Punk is a guy with such a large fan base that UFC can pretty much print money with his fights


----------



## ItsHardy2likeKane (Dec 7, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

I remember watching a UFC, I think it had Forrest as main event. Most matches end in the first round, if not then its a long dull grapple decided on judges decision. Dunno where the hype for UFC even came from. 90% of PPV's are filled with montages and weight/height/reach card graphics.

BORING. Stick with boxing.


----------



## mrmacman (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

MMA noobs itt thinking Dana is going to feed punk to a Silva or a Jones.


----------



## Impolite (Jun 29, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



SuzukiGUN said:


> People are fucking idiots
> 
> 'the best thing Dana white could do is feed him and get him knocked out'
> 
> ...


Punk won't draw money. He looks like a Pizza delivery boy. Not what fight fans want to see. Not to mention he has zero history of drawing in pro-wrestling.


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

Oh God. He's going to fucking die.


----------



## T-Viper (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

I disagree with a lot of what Punk says, but why would anyone have a problem with him fighting in the UFC? There are 45 events scheduled for 2015... there's 52 weeks in the year, basically a UFC card every week. Get used to seeing 0-0 fighters :lol There's so many no name's on each card that even MMA journalists don't know who some of them are. It's really not that big of a deal letting a famous guy who's at least trained in jiu jitsu and has a huge cross-over audience from WWE fight. Although, this made me laugh that it was actually the caption they used...


----------



## Super Sonic (Jun 11, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



Jason Garretts Nightmare Before Christmas said:


> MMA noobs itt thinking Dana is going to feed punk to a Silva or a Jones.


He's gonna slay GSP, brother.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

Wow. Congrats to Punk. It will be very interesting to see how he does.


----------



## XxAttitudeEraxX (May 22, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



Impolite said:


> Punk won't draw money. He looks like a Pizza delivery boy. Not what fight fans want to see. Not to mention he has zero history of drawing in pro-wrestling.


Thats because not many people care about the WWE. A WWE champion going into the UFC is an entirely different dynamic


----------



## ItsHardy2likeKane (Dec 7, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



T-Viper said:


> I disagree with a lot of what Punk says, but why would anyone have a problem with him fighting in the UFC? There are 45 events scheduled for 2015... there's 52 weeks in the year, basically a UFC card every week. Get used to seeing 0-0 fighters :lol There's so many no name's on each card that even MMA journalists don't know who some of them are. It's really not that big of a deal letting a famous guy who's at least trained in jiu jitsu and has a huge cross-over audience from WWE fight. Although, this made me laugh that it was actually the caption they used...
> 
> 
> LOL
> ...


----------



## thaimasker (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



SuzukiGUN said:


> People are fucking idiots
> 
> 'the best thing Dana white could do is feed him and get him knocked out'
> 
> ...


But what if he loses that first fight...The guy he fights first is guaranteed to have some experience...Put him in a fight with silva right away and then he could go from there lol. Mabye he'll gain some respect if he somehow last more than 1 round and looks better than maia did.

It could be like stonecold/bret type thing.
Book it.


----------



## Darth Tyrion (Sep 17, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

CM Punk's best bet is to drop as much weight as humanly possible. Does he even have a chance against a UFC fighter? I mean, it's not like fighting is his life like most of these guys. Additionally, Punk is extremely unathletic compared to most UFC fighters.


----------



## StarJupes (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



Darth Tyrion said:


> CM Punk's best bet is to drop as much weight as humanly possible. Does he even have a chance against a UFC fighter? I mean, it's not like fighting is his life like most of these guys. Additionally, Punk is extremely unathletic compared to most UFC fighters.


he's trained MMA a lot. now I'm no WWE fanboy backing Punk but I don't think he's 'unathletic' at all compared to some MMA fighters. I have no idea how he'll do. He's trained with a couple of MMA fighters and some of them think he'll surprise people, he's probably at a good standard. 

Imagine if he dropped as much weight as humanly possible, he'd get murdered at the lighterweight divisions, especially if he cut ridiculous weight.


----------



## DJ2334 (Jan 18, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

He seems 100% determined and I highly doubt his trainer would allow him to fight if he didn't think he was ready. I don't think he'll make a big impact like Lesnar did, but I think as long as he stays passionate about this then like he said, "The sky's the limit". Can't wait to watch his first fight. I'm excited.


----------



## WhyMe123 (Apr 8, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

I'm sure punks first opponent will be told or paid to take a dive if we see Punk can't quite hack it during his first fight. He will either win or draw his first fight.


----------



## mrmacman (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



> _I have that butterfly feeling in my stomach_


----------



## T-Viper (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



ItsHardy2likeKane said:


> LOL
> 
> For a second I thought that was some satire made meme.


No meme... just FOX. lol

It's also funny after "Philgate" with that Blackhawks fan the other week, now he's forced to be known as Phil. I think he was called the P-word more times in this press conference than he has in the last year.


----------



## T-Viper (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



WhyMe123 said:


> I'm sure punks first opponent will be told or paid to take a dive if we see Punk can't quite hack it during his first fight. He will either win or draw his first fight.


You know draws only happen with 10-8 rounds or points deducted, ya?


----------



## StarJupes (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



WhyMe123 said:


> I'm sure punks first opponent will be told or paid to take a dive if we see Punk can't quite hack it during his first fight. He will either win or draw his first fight.


100% wont happen.


----------



## Mr. Yu (Nov 29, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

The UFC is turning into an almost bigger joke than the WWE these days.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

Look into my eyes, what do you see? I have joined the UFC


----------



## Darth Tyrion (Sep 17, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



LADY SOVEREIGN LESBIAN XMAS said:


> he's trained MMA a lot. now I'm no WWE fanboy backing Punk but I don't think he's 'unathletic' at all compared to some MMA fighters. I have no idea how he'll do. He's trained with a couple of MMA fighters and some of them think he'll surprise people, he's probably at a good standard.
> 
> Imagine if he dropped as much weight as humanly possible, he'd get murdered at the lighterweight divisions, especially if he cut ridiculous weight.


Well he definitely doesn't want to compete in the heavyweight division. He'd get severely overpowered by most of those fighters. I would say light heavyweight or middleweight would be his best bet. You're right, he's too slow to go any lighter and he'd get massacred. Then again, I have no idea what the guy is capable of. I highly, highly doubt he will have a similar impact as Lesnar did though. Brock was a freak athlete who was also a gifted wrestler AND had the work ethic.


----------



## StarJupes (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



Darth Tyrion said:


> Well he definitely doesn't want to compete in the heavyweight division. He'd get severely overpowered by most of those fighters. I would say light heavyweight or middleweight would be his best bet. You're right, he's too slow to go any lighter and he'd get massacred. Then again, I have no idea what the guy is capable of. I highly, highly doubt he will have a similar impact as Lesnar did though. Brock was a freak athlete who was also a gifted wrestler AND had the work ethic.


He isn't even close to being heavy enough for the Heavyweight division. Light-heavyweight is going to be too heavy for him imo. Middleweight are going to overpower him probably, he looks like he'd suit lightweight or welterweight. Unless Punk joins a division that is severely lacking in talent and fighters, he wont have the impact or the luxury that Brock Lesnar had.


----------



## ItsHardy2likeKane (Dec 7, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

UFC are so pathetic. The fans like to boast how they are a real sport but all they are is a fake sport with arbitrary rules. It just shows how desperate they are to save their borefest PPV's that they will take a celebrity that they mock for being fake on.


----------



## The5star_Kid (Mar 4, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

when and if CM Pink takes a step up, he'll get his head caved in EASTEND STYLE!


----------



## spil (Aug 8, 2014)

Tangerine said:


> Well shit.... I really did not expect he would actually go through with it... What the fuck Punk?
> 
> Seriously, he will get merked out there. I have a feeling he did this only because he's a fan of the sport. But is it worth risking your health out there for a bit of publicity?
> 
> ...



LOL he still looks like a crybaby. Just a hypocritical crybaby now.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

Looking forward to his first match. I'm actually more looking forward to seeing if he can actually fight cause his style always intimated that he could, if you know what I mean, probably makes no sense lol.


----------



## thaimasker (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



LADY SOVEREIGN LESBIAN XMAS said:


> He isn't even close to being heavy enough for the Heavyweight division. Light-heavyweight is going to be too heavy for him imo. Middleweight are going to overpower him probably, he looks like he'd suit lightweight or welterweight. Unless Punk joins a division that is severely lacking in talent and fighters, he wont have the impact or the luxury that Brock Lesnar had.


Pretty much any divison is bad news for him...Welterweight and lightweight are full of killers. 

When people say have a chance what do they mean...pretty much all the champs have insane records like 20-1 type records beside for robbie lawler. He isn't gonna be winning any titles like brock did...HW was and still is thin.

fly weight is thin but he couldn't make that obvious...same with heavyweight, atleats in terms of surviving a fight...and LHW top 4 is scary as fuck. Every other divison is stacked.


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

So does this put Punk at the top of the list for the 2015 celebrity death pool?

I will laugh if Punk uses his same entrance and catch phrases and mannerisms. Will he come down looking at his watch and say it's clobberin time? Then ofcourse get clobbered.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



ItsHardy2likeKane said:


> UFC are so pathetic. The fans like to boast how they are a real sport but all they are is a fake sport with arbitrary rules. It just shows how desperate they are to save their borefest PPV's that they will take a celebrity that they mock for being fake on.


Are you 7 years old? the UFC is not a sport.


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

huge fan of punk but this is a mistake in my opinoin


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



Green said:


> For such an mma aficionado why would you pick *two of the least useful disciplines* to train in? Lol. When it comes to mma, I always bet on the athletically superior guy, since there are so many variables I think that usually becomes the most relevant.


Muay thai and judo? No sir, I think it's *you* who hasn't a damn clue what he's talking about.


----------



## CNB (Oct 8, 2006)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

Dana White is the ultimate master poker face. Keeping his cards close to his chest and hoping that people don't notice what he's up to. 

People love seeing WWE 'Entertainers' fight for real. This ideal that a 'fake' wrestler could be 'exposed' draws great interest. For massive WWE fans it also draws well, fans are eager to witness their heroes live up to this expectations we place on them. Brock Lesnar is factually the biggest draw the UFC ever had. They threw him immediately towards the most highly trained, seasoned veterans of the UFC. Brock Lesnar with seemingly no octogon experience, managed to hold his own and become the UFC Champion. Amazing feat. Dana White's business model has deteriorated immensely ever since. It's not just Brock Lesnar however.

He's run out of draws in his competition. Couture, Ortiz, Liddell, Lesnar, Penn, Forrest Griffen, Rampage, Sonnen, Silva are all retired/out of the UFC or in serious doubt due to injury. 

Dana's best draw right now is Ronda Rousey. In what has become a sad state of affairs, the UFC are in desperate need of star power. Their brands popularity has declined significantly in recent years and people are looked at strangely in public for wearing 'UFC' 'TAPOUT' 'AFFLICTION" shirts, just like Ed Hardy, Dada, etc. 

Their PPV buys have declined significantly. Here are their averages. 

http://mma-manifesto.com/ufc-ppv-dat...ales-data.html

2014 - 277,500
2013 - 468,000
2012 - 454,000
2011 - 426,000
2010 - 567,000 (Brock Lesnar drew over 1million both fights)
2009 - 616,000 (Brock Lesnar drew 1,600,000 biggest UFC number ever)
2008 - 527,000 (Brock Lesnar drew over 1million with Randy Couture)

2014 has become an abysmal year for UFC and not since WCW, have we seen such a steep decline in PPV revenue. People argue that the PPV formula is dying, that may be true, but the UFC have run out of draws. 

CM Punk promoted properly, could be the biggest draw in UFC history. Dana White knows this, regardless of his pathetic promoter poker face. 

I hope CM Punk kicks ass, because it's a good look for our industry. It shows that WWE wrestlers can get into MMA and do well. Who has managed to cross over from MMA to WWE successfully? Ken Shamrock, Tank Abbott? Whilst they did okay, Shamrock in particular, they never made it to the top like Lesnar has...or CM Punk could. 

I will never understand wrestling fans who want to see CM Punk fail. It's a bad look on our industry.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

i love Punk but he's not coming anywhere close to doing the business Brock did in UFC. 

You need to take into account over saturation of UFC product aswell for PPV decline. It's definitely a factor.


----------



## punkmark1 (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

Fucking pumped for this, love punk and I honestly think he could do ok. He's never gonna be champ but I guess it's something he just had to do. He's trained mma for a long time, he's in good shape so why not give it a shot. Of course haters gonna hate but the ufc are a business and a punk fight is huge business for them. Can't wait to see what he can do


----------



## Dirty Machine (Mar 3, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

Even if it's a mistake, so what? It's something Punk wanted to do, so he went for it.

Hope it turns out ok for him.


----------



## ItsHardy2likeKane (Dec 7, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



Arcturus said:


> Are you 7 years old? the UFC is not a sport.


Tell that to the YouTube comments on Adrien Broner preaching the truth. UFC is a gay roll around a ring.


----------



## thaimasker (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

A guy on a WWE forum named itshardy2likekane calling UFC "gay" when you got a man in a bunny suit literally humping adam rose on raw.


----------



## Yes Era (Dec 8, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



el dandy said:


> Is Punk going through a midlife crisis?


CM Punk is a guy who can't accept he didn't revolutionize pro wrestling like Austin and Rock did. It eats him alive.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

Keep things on topic please.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

Unreal.

Massive respect for Punk following his dream and doing what he wants despite the hate. I don't think he'll do particularly well but I'm definitely interested in this and will be waiting to see when Punk's first fight is.


----------



## ItsHardy2likeKane (Dec 7, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

Maybe UFC could make another UFC title close to Punks weight and then have an easy opponent for the title.


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



thaimasker said:


> Pretty much any divison is bad news for him...Welterweight and lightweight are full of killers.
> 
> When people say have a chance what do they mean...pretty much all the champs have insane records like 20-1 type records beside for robbie lawler. He isn't gonna be winning any titles like brock did...HW was and still is thin.
> 
> fly weight is thin but he couldn't make that obvious...same with heavyweight, atleats in terms of surviving a fight...and LHW top 4 is scary as fuck. Every other divison is stacked.


maybe he can fight in the Woman's division lol. Not Rousey though, she would kick his ass.


----------



## Mvpscrewdriver305 (Sep 19, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

Guys like you who have and will never train are idiots.

Submission grappling is harder than striking. A great striker will go down to a great grappler. I mean look at James Toney getting owned by Randy Couture.

Also anybody with a Hardy Boyz inspired screen name also probably paints their nails and watches MLP.

I have trained grappling, boxing, tkd, and Muay Thai my whole life 

And for some ignorant mark and a boxing guy to shit on a sport that showcases fighting in a pure form. Fuck off 

I love boxing sure, but get them on the mat. They will get stretched

Also how can you call mma gay, when in pro wrestling guys oils themselves up and play fight 

Not to mention your favorite being The hardyz who are just the worst representation of masculine


----------



## DanielBlitzkrieg (Jul 10, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

WWE missed an opportunity to compete with UFC and bring back some of the people who switched with the Ambrose vs. Rollins feud. UFC might already be growing again (the monster that it is) and now wrestling might never get the hardcore audience back.


----------



## ItsHardy2likeKane (Dec 7, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



Brock said:


> Keep things on topic please.


Booooo


----------



## Mvpscrewdriver305 (Sep 19, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

Wrestling is at a stand still because no new guys have been made.

That's all there is to it.

When dbry got hurt it was an opportunity to build somebody else up

But nope, it was again Cena


----------



## BKendrickBestINTW (Sep 15, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

I hope he does well, but I do not doubt if they put him in there with a competitive fighter, he will get destroyed and humbled. I hope i am wrong and that he has an ace up his sleeve, yet people train their entire lives with amateur backgrounds and heavy muay thai experience, yet never get to the UFC. Can't help but feeling concerned for Punk and the wrestling business as a whole. What will happen to the WWE's credibility in the eyes of the casual fan if Punk gets knocked out in 10 seconds by a nobody? Punk better do his research on who he's fighting, or mafia style it and get it fixed. No one here can predict the future, so i believe if you are an enthusiast of either sport, the best thing to do is remain positive. I'm just keeping it real. He better be as good as Royce gracie himself, when it comes to them submissions if da boy hopes to have a chance in the premier league of fighting. Most of us here will be watching.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages (Mar 15, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

If Jerry Lawler can win matches and titles in UFC then Punk certainly can.


----------



## ItsHardy2likeKane (Dec 7, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



Mvpscrewdriver305 said:


> Guys like you who have and will never train are idiots.
> 
> Submission grappling is harder than striking. A great striker will go down to a great grappler. I mean look at James Toney getting owned by Randy Couture.
> 
> ...


Has Randy Couture jumped off a 15ft ladder? 

Jeff Hardy would crush Couture in a REAL fight with weapons. UFC is so fake they dont even let you kick people in the balls.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



DanielBlitzkrieg said:


> WWE missed an opportunity to compete with UFC and bring back some of the people who switched with the Ambrose vs. Rollins feud. UFC might already be growing again (the monster that it is) and now wrestling might never get the hardcore audience back.


I don't know why people keep saying this, Pro-Wrestling/WWE is not direct competition for the UFC, when people watch the WWE they watch it to be entertained by storylines, segments/talking and the artistry in the ring, they don't watch watch it to see who the better fighter is, WWE should be more concerned with another Walking Dead type show appearing on Monday Night than the UFC that's for sure.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/541454499777642496
:Jordan


----------



## StarJupes (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



thaimasker said:


> Pretty much any divison is bad news for him...Welterweight and lightweight are full of killers.
> 
> When people say have a chance what do they mean...pretty much all the champs have insane records like 20-1 type records beside for robbie lawler. He isn't gonna be winning any titles like brock did...HW was and still is thin.
> 
> fly weight is thin but he couldn't make that obvious...same with heavyweight, atleats in terms of surviving a fight...and LHW top 4 is scary as fuck. Every other divison is stacked.


doesn't matter what division has who at the top tier though cause Punk will be starting from the bottom and building his way up.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

Punk needs to use the Game by Motorhead as his UFC entrance music.


----------



## Tangerine (Sep 15, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

So how will he be able to write Thor with a broken arm?


----------



## Mvpscrewdriver305 (Sep 19, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

I am expecting ADR to get a payday in Bellator or UFC now.

Especially since ADR had an ok mma run.


----------



## DanielBlitzkrieg (Jul 10, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



Arcturus said:


> I don't know why people keep saying this, Pro-Wrestling/WWE is not direct competition for the UFC, when people watch the WWE they watch it to be entertained by storylines, segments/talking and the artistry in the ring, they don't watch watch it to see who the better fighter is, WWE should be more concerned with another Walking Dead type show appearing on Monday Night than the UFC that's for sure.


You're completely wrong. Professional wrestling and mixed martial arts have the same purpose and use the same means. That's why there are several crossover stars and many crossover fans. The biggest star in 2014 whose appeal comes from storytelling/character is Bray Wyatt. And I don't know what you mean by "artistry in the ring" but I have a feeling your explanation of it would describe "technique in the octagon" just as well, so there's no difference.

In fact it seems obvious to me that UFC has mostly grown because of people who don't want to watch wrestling anymore.


----------



## Mr. Yu (Nov 29, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



Jason Garretts Nightmare Before Christmas said:


> Punk needs to use the Game by Motorhead as his UFC entrance music.


ZZZZZzzzzzz.......


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

AJ getting a farting gimmick soon.


----------



## BKendrickBestINTW (Sep 15, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

Lmao for some reason Cm Punk's UFC announcement has me thinking about the beginning of Kickboxer where Van Damme's brother is beaten to death by a muay thai champion.roud Maybe Chael Sonnen will get revenge for him in Kickboxer 2, I mean... UFC 300 "Payback Time"


----------



## Tangerine (Sep 15, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



VRsick said:


> AJ getting a farting gimmick soon.












Yup, she's fucked...


----------



## mrmacman (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*


































Can't wait for those pre-fight interviews

:mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

Punk's getting fucking DESTROYED on Twitter. :ti


----------



## Yes Era (Dec 8, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



DanielBlitzkrieg said:


> You're completely wrong. Professional wrestling and mixed martial arts have the same purpose and use the same means. That's why there are several crossover stars and many crossover fans. The biggest star in 2014 whose appeal comes from storytelling/character is Bray Wyatt. And I don't know what you mean by "artistry in the ring" but I have a feeling your explanation of it would describe "technique in the octagon" just as well, so there's no difference.
> 
> In fact it seems obvious to me that UFC has mostly grown because of people who don't want to watch wrestling anymore.


Boxing also had that, but it was never in direct competition with the WWE, Ali was the Ric Flair of his time, Tyson was the Hulk Hogan but there was never any direct competition among the fans because the fans understood and STILL understand what they want from a WWE/Pro-Wrestling show and what they want from a UFC/MMA or Boxing show.


----------



## mrmacman (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



ShadowKiller said:


> Punk's getting fucking DESTROYED on Twitter. :ti


Exactly it's like every UFC fighter wants a piece of him.


----------



## markdeez33 (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

He's been training at Syndicate MMA in Las Vegas, same gym my brother trains at (He's an MMA fighter) 
the
2 days ago he walked in the gym (my brother) ready to spar and noticed Rener on the mat doing BJJ with some tatted up guy. He was of the attitude of "Who the hell is this guy on the mat when we're trying to spar!!?" and shortly after he realized it was Punk, and called me to tell me that the rumor flying around Vegas was that Punk had indeed signed with the UFC and an announcement was imminent. I didn't believe it at first, otherwise I would've shared it with all of you guys, so I waited to see if there was merit to it. 

I'm sure my brother will be seeing him around Syndicate again in the coming months, and if so, I'll give you guys an update. 

He said Punk looked pretty decent as far as his BJJ game, but he didn't get to see him spar or do any stand-up work or anything like that. I hope my brother ends up sparring him, and if he does, I'll give you guys the scoop. My brother has sparred everyone from Urijah Faber to Mike Pyle, and a lot of the top MMA fighters in Vegas train at Syndicate. So if I get any more news, I'll send it your way. 

Good luck Punk! I personally think he's going to get absolutely mauled unless he gets a supreme boxing coach immediately and works on his hands. He's gonna need superior striking abilities to succeed. 

Dana White sees $$$$$$$$$$$ in this and I think they will etch Punk along very slowly because they know he will be a MAJOR draw for them at the PPV box office. 

I'm sure Vince McMahon is fuming right now "SOMEBODY'S GONNA DIE IN THERE, PAL!" 

Hey Vince, your loss is Dana's gain. But hey, ya know, UFC isn't your "competition". It's time to wake up and smell the coffee, Vince. You lost your 2nd biggest star of the past decade, and now Dana is going to make him an even bigger star similar to what he did with Lesnar. And maybe, just maybe, Punk fails and comes crawling back to WWE, but if he doesn't? If Punk succeeds? Then he's going to take half of the WWE fanbase with him to UFC. This is a major blow to Vince, whether he will admit it or not. You dropped the ball, Vinnie Mac. Punk would've been yours forever had you just given him what he wanted. 

Dana White will give Punk what he wants. Guaranteed. Because Dana White knows how big of a draw he is. This has caused MAJOR buzz. I was at the WWE show today in Augusta and from what I heard, a lot of the WWE personnel were in absolute shock over this. They just couldn't believe this is happening. 

DO WORK PHIL BROOKS!


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



dazzy666 said:


> huge fan of punk but this is a mistake in my opinoin


How is it a mistake?


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

*Confirmed: Vince has purchased the UFC*


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



ShadowKiller said:


> Punk's getting fucking DESTROYED on Twitter. :ti


..Just imagine the shit storm if he wins his first fight, you can guarandamtee (like ole Vincent Mac would say) that there will be an army of manboob having neckbeards saying it was fake fight and that Punk's opponent was paid to take a dive.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

He'll probably get his ass beat .


----------



## Mvpscrewdriver305 (Sep 19, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

Punk will be a commentator for UFC once his fights are up. Easily a good pickup for their ever growing roster.


----------



## I_Hate_You (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

I fear for Punk but I hope he does well. There's gonna be a lot of hungry guys wanting to kill him in the octagon to prove some kind of point.


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

YOU'RE GONNA GET YOUR FUCKING ASS MERKEd :ti :ti :ti :ti


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



Triple Ho Ho Ho. said:


> He'll probably get his ass beat .


*And a bigger pay day in one night than we'll make in 20 years combined.

*


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



Alex said:


> How is it a mistake?


i see him getting destroyed in ufc thats why i think its a mistake


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



UNDERNEATH THE CHRISTMAS KLEE said:


> *Confirmed: Vince has purchased the UFC*


:vince$


----------



## Gandalf (Mar 15, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

i want to see more fighters opinions on twitter lol that post above me was great.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

After he is embarrassed in ufc he won't be welcomed back.


----------



## Hordriss (Nov 23, 2010)

riahc3 said:


> Exactly. He bitches about Ryback and would get into MMA? Please. They better have a ambulance near.


The difference here, which a lot of people seem to be missing is that in pro wrestling you're not supposed to hurt the other guy so you don't have your guard up.

Punk's not stupid, he knows MMA is a different ball game. I love all the people writing him off when in reality they have no idea what his ability is.

Smart move by UFC and Punk in my opinion as even if he fails there, the PPV buys on that first event will be huge out of curiosity if nothing else.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



666_The_Game_666 said:


> :vince$


http://www.celebritynetworth.com/richest-businessmen/business-executives/lorenzo-fertitta-net-worth/

http://www.celebritynetworth.com/richest-athletes/wrestlers/vince-mcmahon-net-worth/


----------



## Mr W (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

Looks like i will be watching my 1st ufc event when he debuts :clap.


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



Arcturus said:


> http://www.celebritynetworth.com/richest-businessmen/business-executives/lorenzo-fertitta-net-worth/
> 
> http://www.celebritynetworth.com/richest-athletes/wrestlers/vince-mcmahon-net-worth/


I know all about the net worth differences of Lorenzo and Vince.


----------



## roadkill_ (Jan 28, 2010)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*






I can't wait to see this skinny fat attention seeking douchebag get a snapped leg.


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

So many crazy Punk haters, cannot win. Call him a whiner for the Ryback comment, Punk joins UFC, haters complain about that even though I doubt Ryback would join UFC. Haters crying that Punk's fight will be rigged, so no matter what Punk does, he just cannot win on this board of whining toddlers. That's so sad, guy does what he wants and constantly gets told he cannot do it or gets shit on.


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

In the end CM Punk is such a hypebeast. "OH UFC IS COOL NOW I WANNA GO THERE"


----------



## Hordriss (Nov 23, 2010)

Ratedr4life said:


> I would watch Ultimate Fighter if he was a contestant. He'd get his ass kicked but I'd watch.
> 
> Hell if Brock goes back to UFC, set up the match between them and see what happens, imagine Punk slipping Brock into a submissions and tapping him out?


Only there's no way they'd fight in UFC as they're several weight classes apart.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



Hordriss said:


> The difference here, which a lot of people seem to be missing is that in pro wrestling you're not supposed to hurt the other guy so you don't have your guard up.
> 
> Punk's not stupid, he knows MMA is a different ball game. I love all the people writing him off when in reality they have no idea what his ability is.
> 
> ...


I think some forgot in wrestling you're not supposed to hurt the other guy but hey, look who you're talking to.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

I guess people hate the guy so much that they're willing to suck up to UFC fighters that bury pro wrestling for being fake.

self loathing everywhere.


----------



## roadkill_ (Jan 28, 2010)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



Jason Garretts Nightmare Before Christmas said:


> I guess people hate the guy so much that they're willing to suck up to UFC fighters that bury pro wrestling for being fake.
> 
> self loathing everywhere.


This jobber got an undeserved push, boring us all to death, then took his ball and left and complained about the riches they paid him. Fuck this reknowned douchebag, can't wait to see him get KTFO.


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

Im personally stoked to see this happen. Will be buyin them PPVs


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



Miss Sally said:


> So many crazy Punk haters, cannot win. Call him a whiner for the Ryback comment, Punk joins UFC, haters complain about that even though I doubt Ryback would join UFC. Haters crying that Punk's fight will be rigged, so no matter what Punk does, he just cannot win on this board of whining toddlers. That's so sad, guy does what he wants and constantly gets told he cannot do it or gets shit on.



I'm assuming you're a lady and like most ladies you tend to see things with a level head, but the thing is I can kind of understand why the majority of these haters dislike CM Punk...I mean he's extremely confident, extremely wealthy, made it in the business on his own, had a bunch of beautiful women and he leads and does not follow....simply put he is the POLAR OPPOSITE of them and this is why they dislike him so much, he is everything they want to be but simply will never be.


----------



## Allsportsrgreat+ (Jan 29, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



Arcturus said:


> I'm assuming you're a lady and like most ladies you tend to see things with a level head, but the thing is I can kind of understand why the majority of these haters dislike CM Punk...I mean he's extremely confident, extremely wealthy, made it in the business on his own, had a bunch of beautiful women and he leads and does not follow....simply put he is the POLAR OPPOSITE of them and this is why they dislike him so much, he is everything they want to be but simply will never be.


----------



## roadkill_ (Jan 28, 2010)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



Arcturus said:


> I'm assuming you're a lady and like most ladies you tend to see things with a level head, but the thing is I can kind of understand why the majority of these haters dislike CM Punk...I mean he's extremely confident, extremely wealthy, made it in the business on his own, had a bunch of beautiful women and he leads and does not follow....simply put he is the POLAR OPPOSITE of them and this is why they dislike him so much, he is everything they want to be but simply will never be.


The Rock fits this description and drew an 8.1 rating, with 4.0 competition. Punk drew 2.2 ratings, with 0.0 competition. Fact is, the only thing worse than a boring midget is one with the ego of an entertaining one.


----------



## QWERTYOP (Jun 6, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

Unless they have him fighting complete bums (which is entirely possible I guess) he's going to be fucking murderated. 36 years old, never had a real fight in his life. I don't understand why people want to point to his BJJ training. That'll mean nothing the first time he gets punched in the face. The only thing Punk has going for him that may help him is top notch cardio. But if they put him in with any experienced MMA fighters, he's going to be fucking brutalised. And I for one would happily pay to see that shit. I think his ego has got the better of him here. I hope he likes hospital food and humble pie.


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



Arcturus said:


> I'm assuming you're a lady and like most ladies you tend to see things with a level head, but the thing is I can kind of understand why the majority of these haters dislike CM Punk...I mean he's extremely confident, extremely wealthy, made it in the business on his own, had a bunch of beautiful women and he leads and does not follow....simply put he is the POLAR OPPOSITE of them and this is why they dislike him so much, he is everything they want to be but simply will never be.


I don't know if it's a good idea for Punk to join UFC but I'm willing to see where it goes but these haters are foaming at the mouth to see him hurt and are so sure he will fail without even knowing what he can do. It's insane. I have seen this board pretty wild but some of these posters here are fucking hateful lunatics. Cannot please these bunch of idiots no matter what. What's funny is they never say who they like just who they hate. It's really pathetic.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

CM Punk has been breaking the internet a lot of times this year. 

First his whole walk out story, then when he was moved to the Alumni section, then the podcast with Cabana, then he broke ProWrestlingTees' site and now this.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages (Mar 15, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



Arcturus said:


> I'm assuming you're a lady and like most ladies you tend to see things with a level head, but the thing is I can kind of understand why the majority of these haters dislike CM Punk...I mean he's extremely confident, extremely wealthy, made it in the business on his own, had a bunch of beautiful women and he leads and does not follow....simply put he is the POLAR OPPOSITE of them and this is why they dislike him so much, he is everything they want to be but simply will never be.


----------



## Allsportsrgreat+ (Jan 29, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



Arcturus said:


> I'm assuming you're a lady and like most ladies you tend to see things with a level head, but the thing is I can kind of understand why the majority of these haters dislike CM Punk...I mean he's extremely confident, extremely wealthy, made it in the business on his own, had a bunch of beautiful women and he leads and does not follow....simply put he is the POLAR OPPOSITE of them and this is why they dislike him so much, he is everything they want to be but simply will never be.


I guess you live the same exact life as CM Punk right and that's why your so different from all the other posters on this forum unk2


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



NastyYaffa said:


> CM Punk has been breaking the internet a lot of times this year.
> 
> First his whole walk out story, then when he was moved to the Alumni section, then the podcast with Cabana, then he broke ProWrestlingTees' site and now this.


"That's BULLSHIT, nobody cares about that whining crybaby"


----------



## Allsportsrgreat+ (Jan 29, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



Arcturus said:


> "That's BULLSHIT, nobody cares about that whining crybaby"


:lmao


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



Allsportsrgreat+ said:


> I guess you live the same exact life as CM Punk right and that's why your so different from all the other posters on this forum unk2


I'm not saying I do, one day by God's grace or whatever I can be at a point where I can say I have even 10% of that, but I'm not exactly going to hate on those who are super motivated, super confident and super successful, Punk should be a figure of respect right now not ridicule...he is venturing into an unknown world with a large about of hate & negativity but he confronts it head on because that is the kind of man he is...if the world was on your back with the same kind of pressure would YOU be able to do the same?


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*


----------



## WhyMe123 (Apr 8, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



mrmacman said:


> Can't wait for those pre-fight interviews
> 
> :mark::mark::mark:


The comments are too funny.


----------



## Xderby (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



Arcturus said:


> I'm not saying I do, one day by God's grace or whatever I can be at a point where I can say I have even 10% of that, but I'm not exactly going to hate on those who are super motivated, super confident and super successful, Punk should be a figure of respect right now not ridicule...he is venturing into an unknown world with a large about of hate & negativity but he confronts it head on because that is the kind of man he is...if the world was on your back with the same kind of pressure would YOU be able to do the same?


Basically,Punk is Jesus.


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



Arcturus said:


> "That's BULLSHIT, nobody cares about that whining crybaby"


Oh yea forgot about that, nobody will remember Punk etc..*Ignores the year of punk chants* Punk is just a bitch! *Punk joins ufc* Punk is gonna lose rawr awr RAWWWRRR!!! If they didn't care, this thread would be like 8 pages long. :agree:


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

Didn't he leave mainly because he was injured? Now he's doing a legitimate sport where one guy is trying to hurt the other. People were saying Vince was full of shit?


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



Xderby said:


> Basically,Punk is Jesus.


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

The amount of hatred this man gets is hilarious. Whether you think it's a stupid move or not, I don't see how you can fault the guy for manning up and chasing his dream. I hope he proves people wrong.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

Would it not make more sense for him to sign with Bellator first, seeming as how it's referred to college football while UFC is the NFL?

And wouldn't it hurt UFC's credibility if White gave him guys who are in the same boat as Punk if not worse? I mean this is supposed to be where the top MMA fighters go correct?


----------



## own1997 (Jul 7, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

You've gotta give the guys props for actually doing this. He may fall on his face but atleast he's got the balls to give this a go.


----------



## thaimasker (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

Imagine if daniel bryan left WWE and went to MMA... CM Punk vs Daniel Bryan in the UFC Lol

and damn he is gonna blown up on twitter.


----------



## The CRA1GER (Mar 14, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

Best of luck to him. I hope he does well.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



BornBad said:


>


Punk's face makes me laugh for some reason.


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



own1997 said:


> You've gotta give the guys props for actually doing this. He may fall on his face but atleast he's got the balls to give this a go.


That's what I'm saying! Like him or hate him, find the idea good or bad, he is putting his money where his mouth is and trying this. Yet all we hear is lame Ryback comments. I wonder if Ryback has a twitter shot for this seeing how he'd never step foot into the UFC.


----------



## Xderby (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



own1997 said:


> You've gotta give the guys props for actually doing this. He may fall on his face but atleast he's got the balls to give this a go.


Yet people shits on Batista for doing the same.


----------



## Allsportsrgreat+ (Jan 29, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



Xderby said:


> Yet people shits on Batista for doing the same.


THIS!!!


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



Xderby said:


> Yet people shits on Batista for doing the same.


I don't thin his age helped him


----------



## FlyingBurrito (Mar 9, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

Punk will probably quit as soon as he realizes he's not the main event.


----------



## WhyMe123 (Apr 8, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

Punk needs to fight a jabroni for his first fight maybe 2 or 3 before stepping in there with a top fighter in his weight class.


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

LMFAO, no fucking way. :ti


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



BornBad said:


>


*His wife Ape looks a lot like AJ Lee 

*


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



Xderby said:


> Yet people shits on Batista for doing the same.


Although it's a similar case, it's not really the same thing, Batista fought a fight at CES MMA which is not even a 4th tier MMA organization and though his fight did get some coverage it's not even a drop n the ocean at the kind of coverage/attention he would have got had he signed for the UFC and had a competitive fight in the UFC, it's a whole new level of pressure.


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

Damn AJ is hot


----------



## jackbhoy (Sep 5, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

Punk actually looks happy for once


----------



## ka4life1 (Mar 2, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

I am gobsmacked.

The guy is either a genius or completely insane.

I am expecting news to come out that Triple H has signed a 1 match deal with UFC next.


I am not a huge UFC fan but when I do watch it, the one thing that always stands out to me is the movement of the guys in the octagon they are so smooth and quick on their feet... 
Is that something Punk is going to learn or does it just come naturally ?

One thing you can say about Punk is whether you love him or hate him...
His got grapefruits.


----------



## thaimasker (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

Apparently the guy with the least experience in MW is someone that is 3-2. They will prob sign a can just to fight punk or something...but then again lets not act like punk isn't a can himself from what we know...Who on earth could they get that would have the disadvantage to punk? It wouldn't look right if they signed someone thats like 1-9.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

Pretty sure it's just a work.


----------



## heyman deciple (Dec 23, 2006)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



just1988 said:


> *His wife Ape looks a lot like AJ Lee
> 
> *


AJ and Ronda Rousey or Paige Vansant calling it now.


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



thaimasker said:


> Imagine if daniel bryan left WWE and went to MMA... CM Punk vs Daniel Bryan in the UFC Lol
> 
> and damn he is gonna blown up on twitter.


Daniel Bryan would beat him


----------



## Dark Paladin (Aug 23, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



ka4life1 said:


> I am gobsmacked.
> 
> The guy is either a genius or completely insane.
> 
> ...


Triple H buring Punk in UFC is best for business :creepytrips


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

WWE deleted the Punk page on Facebook ---> https://www.facebook.com/CMPunk

After the last two weeks Vince must be super butthurt


----------



## SuperSaucySausages (Mar 15, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



RuDOLPH St. Ziggles said:


> Pretty sure it's just a work.


fpalm explain how this is in any way a work?


----------



## Tangerine (Sep 15, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



BornBad said:


> WWE deleted the Punk page on Facebook ---> https://www.facebook.com/CMPunk
> 
> After the last two weeks Vince must be super butthurt












If Triple H wanted to kill him before, I think now he's on his way to Punk's house.


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

He is gonna cheat on AJ with Ronda Rousey book it


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

That's the thing. Whether you believe that he'll be successful or not, Punk has the guts to put his best foot forward and chase his dream. It's a massively risky move for the man, but he clearly has the desire and motivation to do what it takes. No matter what you think of the man (a man you don't even know), you've got to respect that drive to go after what he wants in life. It's a hugely respectable move, especially given how close to the public-eye Punk is, and how much attention he will receive.

What's sad is the internet geeks who are actively rooting for Punk to fail. That is, quite honestly, pathetic. We're all human, and he's out there living his dream. Win or lose, I'm sure Punk will move forward. While the geeks will continue to spend their time in-front of computer screens, attempting to make themselves feel better by laughing at those who actually have the testicular-fortitude to make the most out of life.

In any event, it's a surprising turn-of-events for Punk. I don't have any clue what he'll be able to achieve - given his background, his injuries, his age. The ceiling is likely very low, but that only makes the situation even more admirable. I have huge respect for the move and hope he finds success.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



SuperSaucySausages said:


> fpalm explain how this is in any way a work?


not being serious


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



Tangerine said:


> If Triple H wanted to kill him before, I think now he's on his way to Punk's house.


WWE brass must be mad, Batastia blows up in hollywood, Punk chants fill the arena for a year, Punk is getting huge mainstream media attention and not going back to WWE. :agree:


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

Since Punk left he really became the most popular wrestler of the last decade unk2


----------



## Dirtnose (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

Good luck to him.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



heyman deciple said:


> AJ and Ronda Rousey or Paige Vansant calling it now.


*Imagine it now, if she gets herself trained up and somehow finds her way to the UFC. What a power couple they'd be in the fight business, could even rival HHH and Stephanie.

*


----------



## Tangerine (Sep 15, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



Jarsy1 said:


> Since Punk left he really became the most popular wrestler of the last decade unk2


:Cry IWC: But he can't draw!


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

I'm really hoping that whenever he has a fight he does massive ratings or buys so then people that don't like him won't even be able to say he isn't a draw. 

I'm really not a UFC fan at all and I would actually consider watching one of their shows to see him fight (though not buy one of their PPVs). 

And the story about Punk signing is my highest trending story on facebook and it's on the home page of ESPN.


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



Jarsy1 said:


> Since Punk left he really became the most popular wrestler of the last decade unk2


:vince6 "Punk is putting himself over, quick someone bury him."

:HHH2 "He signed with UFC, can't use my golden shovel."

:vince2 "Get Cena to join UFC than, he can bury Punk!"

:cena2 "I get him boss, jus you wait I bury him for you massa"

:vince5 "Now Punk will know."

:trips4 "It would be a real fight Vince and if Cena loses, who will the children love?"

:vince7














unk


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



Hey Santa It Wasn't My Fault! said:


> I'm really hoping that whenever he has a fight he does massive ratings or buys so then people that don't like him won't even be able to say he isn't a draw.


----------



## GGGGGGGG_G_UNIT (Jul 28, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

I just hope Cm Punk is thinking about his wife while all this is going on, and he knows what his doing, She is still working for wwe and we know their not too thrilled with punk's behaviour how could they be ? 

you've already got the fans chanting cm punk whenever she's on t.v it's just a really ugly situation IMO from her perspective, 

I'm just saying if that was my wife I wouldn't of done that shoot interview and don't get it twisted that's what the first interview was, 

I'll support punk and I'm sure he knows what his doing but it's just a really troubling situation hows this whole thing going to work if she enjoys working with wwe and wants to continue working their for another 3 years ? it's going to make things tough,

I mean it's you're wife you're going to want to be their live to support her from time to time and watch her do her thing from the crowd, hows he going to do that when theirs bad blood between him and wwe ? 

Just food for though but the more I think about this the more I think punks wrong in this situation as far as looking out for his wifes concerned


If he didn't do the shoot it probably would of went over better, but doing a shoot than signing with ufc the way he has and on top of that walking out on wwe the way he did, That's gotta infuriate wwe, and if I was him i'd be concerned my wife will be affected by that,


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

Now, Punk is in a really odd predicament. Wrestling guys that have gone to the UFC previously have been relative nobodies that started out as such, whereas Brock was a huge name that started out as such. Punk is a huge name that will have to start out as a nobody, which is an odd contrast. They'll obviously have to hype his first fight but it's anticlimatic when his opponent is some random bum.

This is the direction he's chosen so I can't do much besides wish him the absolute best of luck. Crossing every body part for him, and of course I can't wait to see his fight.


----------



## Impolite (Jun 29, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

Pretty embarrassing that Punk never dressed in a suit for wrestling but he does for UFC. Maybe if he actually took pro-wrestling seriously he might have been a legit main-eventer and gotten that Mania mainevent after all. He is such a mark. Seriously, who does he think he is, Conor McGregor?


----------



## mrmacman (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

It's funny how punk marks start the buyrate bullshit and after 3 pages in it's all _Buyrates don't matter,you don't work for WWE....blah blah..._


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

It's a bucket list item for him I guess. UFC will sign a similar 0-0 or 1-1, 1-2 type fighter to face Punk, who CAN'T be put on a PPV, so should be on a FOX undercard at most. 

He's likely going to look like shit - and I'm really surprised he's aiming for the first third of 2015 to fight, and not the latter months. He better start his full time training this morning and drill take down defense and striking 8 hours a day until his fight night.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

http://www.mmafighting.com/2014/12/...why-he-decided-to-sign-with-the-ufc-mma-debut






20 minute post UFC 181 discussion with Punk/Ariel Helwani


----------



## MaybeLock (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



Tangerine said:


> :Cry IWC: But he can't draw!


Haha, it's funny how he apparently wasn't big enough for WWE, but now he gets called from other big companies like Marvel or UFC. He's as relevant as he has ever been without WWE.

It kind of tells you what an awful job WWE does creating new stars.


----------



## ultimatekrang (Mar 21, 2009)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



GGGGGGGG_G_UNIT said:


> I just hope Cm Punk is thinking about his wife while all this is going on, and he knows what his doing, She is still working for wwe and we know their not too thrilled with punk's behaviour how could they be ?
> 
> you've already got the fans chanting cm punk whenever she's on t.v it's just a really ugly situation IMO from her perspective,
> 
> ...


they won't be doing shit to AJ. punk has them by the balls. dude won his settlement.. he walked out on his contract that was seemingly as punk said, not worth the paper it was printed on. they tried to fuck with him on his money and he won it all back. no compete clause out the fucking window. 2 shoots on wwe and all vice can do is give an apology, say punk is a bad communicator and try to cover up that wedding day screw job as much as possible. if they do anything to AJ punk still has the independent contractor or medical issues to come back with. it could be serious for vince if he wanted to make an issue out of the whole concussion test being bullshit. trust me, they are not going to be fucking with AJ.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



Impolite said:


> Pretty embarrassing that Punk never dressed in a suit for wrestling but he does for UFC. Maybe if he actually took pro-wrestling seriously he might have been a legit main-eventer and gotten that Mania mainevent after all. He is such a mark. Seriously, who does he think he is, Conor McGregor?


Punk's an asshole. He's obviously not going to be a smartass in UFC quite yet, since he JUST got his foot in the door. If he's somehow successful, however, expect the suits to come off


----------



## ultimatekrang (Mar 21, 2009)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



MaybeLock said:


> Haha, it's funny how he apparently wasn't big enough for WWE, but now he gets called from other big companies like Marvel or UFC. He's as relevant as he has ever been without WWE.
> 
> It kind of tells you what an awful job WWE does creating new stars.


and it kind of tells you what vindictive useless bastards they are.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

Punk dressed in a suit at the Hall of Fame ceremonies. You guys bitch about the littlest damned things.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

This thread has been highly amusing. A CM Punk thread never fails to bring out the goods.


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Punk dressed in a suit at the Hall of Fame ceremonies. You guys bitch about the littlest damned things.


It wasn't an italian suit tho!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



ItsHardy2likeKane said:


> Maybe UFC could make another UFC title close to Punks weight and then have an easy opponent for the title.


This isn't TNA


----------



## evilshade (Feb 23, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

Can't wait for Punk to get his ass kicked in UFC. He'll come running back to Vince begging for his old job back


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



evilshade said:


> Can't wait for Punk to get his ass kicked in UFC. He'll come running back to Vince begging for his old job back


Did he come back sometime this year? He pretty much told Vince to shove it.


----------



## Positive Balance (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

This is gonna be a disaster for him, the UFC, the WWE and all parties involved.

Obviously he's not going to be fighting anyone like Weidman, Belfort, Jacare, Machida, Silva, Rockhold, Mousasi, or Bisping anytime soon but he'll have to fight a very, very low level fighter with virtually non-existent TDD to even look good. Even looking at the guys out of the top ten. Munoz, Dollaway, Boetsch, Pillipou? He would get destroyed by any of them.

Late 30's, broken down, his striking is most likely poor and I don't think Punk wrestled in college or high school or anything like that. I see him getting his ass kicked unless the UFC imitates Bellator and pulls guys off the streets for him like they do for Lashley, this is gonna make the WWE look bad for making him a top guy, make the UFC look bad for signing him, and make Punk look bad in general.


----------



## dashing_man (Dec 3, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

Punk will only be fighting newbies like him, I think he will quite and run back to Vince crying after a year :cool2


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

*CM Punk discusses decision to leave WWE for UFC, his MMA debut, critics, more*
http://www.mmafighting.com/2014/12/7/7347369/cm-punk-discusses-why-he-decided-to-sign-with-the-ufc-mma-debut


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



Xderby said:


> Punk vs Lesnar 2 in a 1 min real fight ending with Punk's death. Cant wait


It wouldn't get to one minute. It would be over within 15-30 seconds. Depending on how quickly Punk taps out to strikes after getting easily taken to the ground on Brock's first attempt.



K4L318 said:


> Bro. you want to do this over working with Ryback?


But but, Ryback's dangerous in the ring! *leaves WWE to get head smashed in and arm broken off in UFC*. Makes sense.




Stinger Fan said:


> Just like Brock Lesnar , just like Batista , just like Bobby Lashley and hell even Alberto Del Rio fought in MMA too


Look at those guys. Now look at Punk.

There's a massive difference in athletic and physical ability. Three of those four guys are literally at least twice as strong as CM Punk.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

Yeah, Punk joining UFC is almost as nonsensical as Kurt Angle wanting to join UFC a couple of years ago.


----------



## GreatKhaliFan666 (May 2, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

This could turn even more people who are on the fence with wwe, to check out the ufc. CM punk was the main attraction for many, and I know i've lost some interest in the wwe once he left. 

Ultimate revenge on the wwe? Or is he actually serious about it... should be interesting. 

UFC should have started him off on the ultimate fighter series, ratings would be absolute killer.


----------



## BREEaments03 (Sep 5, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



Jarsy1 said:


> Since Punk left he really became the most popular wrestler of the last decade unk2





Tangerine said:


> :Cry IWC: But he can't draw!


Considering the statement isn't close to true, I don't think the IWC needs to cry about it.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

R.I.Punk


If he complains about Ryback hurting him, whats he going to say after a fight in UFC? I fear for the mans safety.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

One day later, still can't believe he signed with UFC.

:damn


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



StupidSexyFlanders said:


> R.I.Punk
> 
> 
> If he complains about Ryback hurting him, whats he going to say after a fight in UFC? I fear for the mans safety.


In wrestling you're not supposed to hurt who you're working with so the complaint is valid. An MMA trained Punk is going to make Ryback scared. :avit: He'll go back to Cryback name.


----------



## Xderby (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



Miss Sally said:


> In wrestling you're not supposed to hurt who you're working with so the complaint is valid. An MMA trained Punk is going to make Ryback scared. :avit:


I think some of you guys think that Punk will enter Hyperbolic Time Chamber from DBZ and turn into a Super Sayan, guess what. No. Also dosn't matter how hard Punk will train,he is so fragile that guys like Ryback or Lesnar can oneshoot him.


----------



## MaybeLock (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



StupidSexyFlanders said:


> R.I.Punk
> 
> 
> If he complains about Ryback hurting him, whats he going to say after a fight in UFC? I fear for the mans safety.


I think his health problems were more because of the continuous efforts and having to perform many times a week. Since he should be already recovered, 2 or 3 matches a year should not be a problem. Otherwise it's crazy to attempt an UFC fight if he's going to tap out with the most simple hold.


----------



## evilshade (Feb 23, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



StupidSexyFlanders said:


> R.I.Punk
> 
> 
> If he complains about Ryback hurting him, whats he going to say after a fight in UFC? I fear for the mans safety.


I'm just worried about his wife AJ. I hope he has life insurance.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



StupidSexyFlanders said:


> R.I.Punk
> 
> 
> If he complains about Ryback hurting him, whats he going to say after a fight in UFC? I fear for the mans safety.


*It's a totally different story isn't it. In pro-wrestling you openly allow the other person in the ring to have free range on your body, so they can pretend to hurt you. in the UFC you do the complete opposite, you protect your body and aim to only find openings in your opponents guard.

*


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



GreatKhaliFan666 said:


> This could turn even more people who are on the fence with wwe, to check out the ufc. CM punk was the main attraction for many, and I know i've lost some interest in the wwe once he left.
> 
> Ultimate revenge on the wwe? Or is he actually serious about it... should be interesting.
> 
> UFC should have started him off on the ultimate fighter series, ratings would be absolute killer.


Just imagine if come May, Brock Lesnar re-signs with the UFC also


----------



## riahc3 (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

The pain Phil Brooks is going to indure in UFC is going to be brutal. I imagine a lot of UFC fighters wanting to fight him....just to humilate him.

White even said a lot of the reason behind the signing was to sell PPVs:

http://mmajunkie.com/2014/12/dana-white-says-ufc-wont-throw-the-kitchen-sink-at-cm-punk-right-away


----------



## Xderby (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



Arcturus said:


> Just imagine if come May, Brock Lesnar re-signs with the UFC also


They still have the (only)one that matters :rock


----------



## They LIVE (Aug 8, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

The idea of signing to the #1 MMA org in the world, where the best of the best fight, only to have that promotion need to sign a regional tomato can for you to compete against just seems nutty from a sports perspective.


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



Xderby said:


> I think some of you guys think that Punk will enter Hyperbolic Time Chamber from DBZ and turn into a Super Sayan, guess what. No. Also dosn't matter how hard Punk will train,he is so fragile that guys like Ryback or Lesnar can oneshoot him.


You know he is fragile? You're his doctor?  I actually wasn't being completely serious about making Ryback scared but it would be funny to see a twitter response and Ryback isn't Brock. Brock is a freak athlete with a lot of stamina, Ryback would have to pray he knocked out the person before he would colapse into a pile of sweat.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



They LIVE said:


> The idea of signing to the #1 MMA org in the world, where the best of the best fight, only to have that promotion need to sign a regional tomato can for you to compete against just seems nutty from a sports perspective.


True but Punk has never shyed away from the spotlight and Dana & Lorenzo are businessmen so it was a natural marriage.


----------



## jamal. (Jul 14, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

IF Punk does good in UFC and becomes champion, I would like to see a heel champion Punk circa 2012-2013, just talk trash to the fighters, it will be entertaining.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



riahc3 said:


> The pain Phil Brooks is going to indure in UFC is going to be brutal. I imagine a lot of UFC fighters wanting to fight him....just to humilate him.
> 
> *White even said a lot of the reason behind the signing was to sell PPVs:*
> 
> http://mmajunkie.com/2014/12/dana-white-says-ufc-wont-throw-the-kitchen-sink-at-cm-punk-right-away


He knows we all wanna see Punk get his ass kicked 


In a way Punk's the ultimate heel lol.


----------



## Xderby (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



Miss Sally said:


> You know he is fragile? You're his doctor?


He complained about Ryback like he would have broken his neck or some shit yet someone like Taker(50 years old,20-30 years full time) got smashed by Lesnar and didnt say anything.


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



jamal. said:


> IF Punk does good in UFC and becomes champion, I would like to see a heel champion Punk circa 2012-2013, just talk trash to the fighters, it will be entertaining.


If this happened I'd laugh so hard. This forum would shit itself with rage.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



SinJackal said:


> But but, Ryback's dangerous in the ring! *leaves WWE to get head smashed in and arm broken off in UFC*. Makes sense.





StupidSexyFlanders said:


> If he complains about Ryback hurting him, whats he going to say after a fight in UFC? I fear for the mans safety.


You guys are too much. When in the realm of an MMA fight has a steroid-dummy dropped a fighter 15ft onto a concrete floor and broke that fighters ribs. MMA is a sanctioned sport regulated by the government to protect athletes. How many UFC fighters have received fractured skulls in the Octagon? Please guys, buy a fucking clue.


----------



## They LIVE (Aug 8, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



Arcturus said:


> True but Punk has never shyed away from the spotlight and Dana & Lorenzo are businessmen so it was a natural marriage.


Of course, business-wise it's going to draw big so it makes sense from that perspective.

But from a sports perspective, it's as gimmicky as Jose Canseco entering the DREAM Super HLUK Tournament.


----------



## Positive Balance (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



jamal. said:


> IF Punk does good in UFC and becomes champion, I would like to see a heel champion Punk circa 2012-2013, just talk trash to the fighters, it will be entertaining.


Highly unlikely.

The top five at Middleweight would kill him, like, literally stop his heart. Belfort, Machida, Rockhold, Jacare, and Weidman would break him in half.



MaybeLock said:


> I think his health problems were more because of the continuous efforts and having to perform many times a week. Since he should be already recovered, 2 or 3 matches a year should not be a problem. Otherwise it's crazy to attempt an UFC fight if he's going to tap out with the most simple hold.


He's going to be sparring 2-3 times a day for about eight weeks getting ready for a fight, assuming he has a full camp.


----------



## Xderby (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



Miss Sally said:


> If this happened I'd laugh so hard. This forum would shit itself with rage.


Guess how many people watch UFC anymore...not that many really,i doubt half of the guys here even care about it.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



XxAttitudeEraxX said:


> Randy Couture started MMA at the same age, I believe? Just saying.
> 
> lulz


Fighters from the HW division in his day were a lot worse than the current MW/WW guys. Like, a looooooooooot worse


TheRockfan7 said:


> Triple H is buying a front row ticket to watch Punk get his ass kicked.


I bet he does you know. Can't wait to see the reactions tomorrow night.

To be honest I don't understand why everyone isn't absolutely fucking pumped about this news. If you hate Punk, you get to watch him get his face smashed in! If you love Punk, you get to root for him in his first fight. If you're indifferent to Punk, you get to tune in and see what all the fight hype has been about.

And he's fighting in the first third of next year. That's RTWM time. So. Fucking. Hyped :mark: :mark:


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



Arcturus said:


> http://www.mmafighting.com/2014/12/...why-he-decided-to-sign-with-the-ufc-mma-debut
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The difference between CM punk now and when he did that interview 11 months ago is like black and white, he looks healthy and happy, good luck to him.


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



Arcturus said:


> http://www.mmafighting.com/2014/12/...why-he-decided-to-sign-with-the-ufc-mma-debut
> 
> 
> 
> ...


like this interview alot whenever him and Ariel helwani talk its always interesting.

I wish CM PUNK the best of luck in the UFC.


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



Xderby said:


> Guess how many people watch UFC anymore...not that many really,i doubt half of the guys here even care about it.


 fpalm :lmao


----------



## SuperSaucySausages (Mar 15, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



Duke Silver said:


> You guys are too much. When in the realm of an MMA fight has a steroid-dummy dropped a fighter 15ft onto a concrete floor and broke that fighters ribs. MMA is a sanctioned sport regulated by the government to protect athletes. How many UFC fighters have received fractured skulls in the Octagon? Please guys, buy a fucking clue.


:clap

Shame I have to spread greens to rep this.


----------



## Krispenwah (Oct 29, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



sesshomaru said:


> He knows we all wanna see Punk get his ass kicked
> 
> 
> In a way Punk's the ultimate heel lol.


Kinda like Lesnar in 2008.


----------



## Xderby (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



Miss Sally said:


> fpalm :lmao


It is less popular than some years ago

:fact


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

Jesus christ. I wish him the best, but let's be honest, it's unlikely that he's going to do well there.


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



LKRocks said:


> Jesus christ. I wish him the best, but let's be honest, it's unlikely that he's going to do well there.


I'm a Punk fangirl, I am supportive of him and happy he is doing what he wants and this takes a lot of guts. I don't expect him to go out and whoop some ass but how many can say they put their money where their mouth is? Most of the WWE roster cannot even say that. Win or lose I'm just happy he wants to try it.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

lol at all the hate the man is getting, Can't wait till he proves you all haters wrong, get your head out of WWE's ass.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



Miss Sally said:


> I'm a Punk fangirl, I am supportive of him and happy he is doing what he wants and this takes a lot of guts. I don't expect him to go out and whoop some ass but how many can say they put their money where their mouth is? Most of the WWE roster cannot even say that. Win or lose I'm just happy he wants to try it.


I agree that he should do what makes him happy. But still, the UFC is no joke. If he goes out there and makes a fool of himself, I doubt anyone would ever take him seriously again. 

Still, I don't think Punk is a mna that half-asses things. Hopefully he gets a few wins.


----------



## DisturbedOne98 (Jul 7, 2007)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

Maybe if this trend continues, UFC will actually be more 'direct' competition for WWE and that will finally force them to better their product. Maybe it won't need to be another wrestling company to do it after all.

I'm no Punk mark by any means, but I did mark a bit seeing him with Joe Rogan.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

Dear lord, this isn't gonna end well for Punk.

UFC should get a good buyrate on his first fight though.


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



LKRocks said:


> I agree that he should do what makes him happy. But still, the UFC is no joke. If he goes out there and makes a fool of himself, I doubt anyone would ever take him seriously again.
> 
> Still, I don't think Punk is a mna that half-asses things. Hopefully he gets a few wins.


I don't think he'd do it unless he and others believed he could win some fights.


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



Arcturus said:


> http://www.mmafighting.com/2014/12/...why-he-decided-to-sign-with-the-ufc-mma-debut
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He looks healthy , happy and he became more humble

Good luck Punk


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



Miss Sally said:


> I'm a Punk fangirl, I am supportive of him and happy he is doing what he wants and this takes a lot of guts. I don't expect him to go out and whoop some ass but how many can say they put their money where their mouth is? Most of the WWE roster cannot even say that. Win or lose I'm just happy he wants to try it.


Agreed. He might get his ass kicked but its better to try and fail than not try at all. How many of us have shied away from doing things we want to do for fear of failure, he's built a legacy on proving people wrong, he might just be the next guy to transcend the wrestling business.


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



etrbaby said:


> lol at all the hate the man is getting, Can't wait till he proves you all haters wrong, get your head out of WWE's ass.


people hating punk has really nothing to do with liking wwe. the roadkill guy is probably the biggest punk hater on here and hates wwe just as much. if punk re-signed with wwe there would be just as much hate i bet lol. he is just a guy you either love or hate. rock fans i have noticed are not fans of punk...




DisturbedOne98 said:


> Maybe if this trend continues, UFC will actually be more 'direct' competition for WWE and that will finally force them to better their product. Maybe it won't need to be another wrestling company to do it after all.


nah. i think people forget that wcw/wwf hated each other and had been fighting a war over and back for years before the mnw even started re: wwe creating survivor series and putting it head to head with starrcade, wcw countering by putting free clash of champions head to head with mania.

wwe and ufc have a mutual respect for one another. wwe openly showed rousey at summerslam and had a backstage skit with jon jones..that would never have been allowed with wcw talent back in 1995-2000


----------



## Lebyonics (Sep 21, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

Fuck man, I should start watching MMA then


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



DisturbedOne98 said:


> Maybe if this trend continues, UFC will actually be more 'direct' competition for WWE and that will finally force them to better their product. Maybe it won't need to be another wrestling company to do it after all.
> 
> I'm no Punk mark by any means, but I did mark a bit seeing him with Joe Rogan.


When UFC was really doing well from 2008-2010 WWE didn't improve the product in fact it got worse and worse as UFC got bigger. I don't think Punk going to UFC is gonna make them wake up and make a better product. Everyone in WWE is complacent with how things are now and no one is going to step up and make changes when Vince just ends up changing shit around constantly.


----------



## Krispenwah (Oct 29, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

This thread should have stayed in WWE section.


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



Krispenwah said:


> This thread should have stayed in WWE section.


I agree

Edit: Punk said that he might use cult of personality as his song :mark: :mark:


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



DisturbedOne98 said:


> Maybe if this trend continues, UFC will actually be more 'direct' competition for WWE and that will finally force them to better their product. Maybe it won't need to be another wrestling company to do it after all.
> 
> I'm no Punk mark by any means, but I did mark a bit seeing him with Joe Rogan.


*UFC are already competition for the WWE, like Vince McMahon admitted, they're in competition with all forms of entertainment for the almighty dollar. Then going beyond that, we all know that there is a crossover audience who both companies directly fight for the attention of. The sad thing is, I don't think it will make WWE up their game until there is more competition on Monday nights. Once there are more options in the market on a Monday night, their ratings will go down, WWE will have to improve their weekly TV show and that will bleed through to the "PPVs" with them having to be even better than the TV shows.

*


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

Pretty stupid that this thread has been moved.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

Moved to the sports section, lel.

Thread now guaranteed to have far fewer responses.


----------



## ONEWAY (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

Good ol JR has been having twitter orgasms over all of this

https://mobile.twitter.com/jrsbbq


----------



## Tangerine (Sep 15, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

Suddenly, the Sports section is extremely popular.


----------



## ΤheDude (Jul 1, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

Well..Good for him!


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*






I really enjoyed the interview.
17:38-17:50 He buried Vince unk2


----------



## DisturbedOne98 (Jul 7, 2007)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



just1988 said:


> *UFC are already competition for the WWE, like Vince McMahon admitted, they're in competition with all forms of entertainment for the almighty dollar. Then going beyond that, we all know that there is a crossover audience who both companies directly fight for the attention of. The sad thing is, I don't think it will make WWE up their game until there is more competition on Monday nights. Once there are more options in the market on a Monday night, their ratings will go down, WWE will have to improve their weekly TV show and that will bleed through to the "PPVs" with them having to be even better than the TV shows.
> 
> *


Very good points. I just think if more stars jumped ship, it might reflect poorly on the WWE and it could be a bit of snowball effect. That's probably being very hyperbolic, but I'm just fancying the thought of that.


----------



## Krispenwah (Oct 29, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

I'm one of the few people on here that give Punk a chance, but i think fight the first third of the year next year is too fucking soon, he should at least stay training hard for eight months to be totally prepared for his debut imo.


----------



## Big Bird (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*










CM Punk. Living the fucking life. Crossing shit off the bucket list. What've _you_ done in the past week?.

I've got nothing but good shit to say for Punk. Good luck in your future endeavors indeed.



Arcturus said:


> He's not doing MMA, Punk is not stupid, I can see him taking part in a grappling tournament like Metamoris but Punk is not going to be an MMA fighter.





Big Bird said:


> Also, since when is "need" important? You don't think they need Punk but clearly they want him and there's nothing wrong with the extra dollars he'd bring in.





Arcturus said:


> Have you got a quote from Dana/Fertitta saying they want him clearly?


:Jordan


Also. Why was the thread moved? Why let all the discussion and speculation about UFC talks stay in the WWE section and then move it when the talks reach a conclusion relevant to wrestling fans who were discussing it in the wrestling section?


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



Krispenwah said:


> I'm one of the few people on here that give Punk a chance, but i think fight the first third of the year next year is too fucking soon, he should at least stay training hard for eight months to be totally prepared for his debut imo.


He sais in the interview with Ariel that he will be training for at least 6 months before considering fighting.


----------



## panzowf (Apr 20, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

This is exciting. Not counting him out at all. I'm a big fan of him and I hope he succeeds a lot in the UFC. This is gonna be a good time to watch UFC with Lesnar possibly returning, Punk, Silva returning and possibly GSP too.


----------



## gdfactory (Mar 15, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

Well, if he knows what he's doing then good luck to him. I still have a feeling that one day he will be back to WWE.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages (Mar 15, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

Fucking move it back to the WWE Section


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



SuperSaucySausages said:


> Fucking move it back to the WWE Section


*Yeah sports section is only for super serious talk, from experts who speak intellectually about the most important thing in life, sport.*


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

The press conference guys awkwardly no selling the fuck out of Punk's jokes. :Jordan


----------



## ironyman (Mar 27, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

I will root for him all the way. The WWE has become a joke and I cannot blame him for not wanting to stay on in order to play second fiddle in the John Cena clown show. He has a martial arts and wrestling background, so he in fact IS a mixed martial artist by the very definition. Who knows, he might even surprise us and pull a Brock? But whatever, you can't knock the guy for trying, and again, I sure as hell can't blame him for wanting to move on from such a stagnant and declining product.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages (Mar 15, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



just1988 said:


> *Yeah sports section is only for super serious talk, from experts who speak intellectually about the most important thing in life, sport.*


Everyone knows you show people on the internet how intelligent you are by making vlogs that nobody watches.


----------



## cenation34 (Jul 17, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



SuperSaucySausages said:


> Fucking move it back to the WWE Section


I agree, the WWE section is more active and would lead to this thread being much more discussed plus Punk will always be related to WWE somehow


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

Six posts in the past hour and four of them are about moving it back to General WWE, mods are butthurt Punk isn't coming back to WWE.


----------



## Creative name (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

CM Punk should have Colt Cabana, Ace Steel & AJ walk him to the octagon


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

If some fake kicks took 20 years off his life, some real ones might just end his life all together. :duck


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



Creative name said:


> CM Punk should have Colt Cabana, Ace Steel & AJ walk him to the octagon


:vince5 wouldn't allow AJ to do that. Someone might die in that octagon.


----------



## Armani (Aug 22, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



Duke Silver said:


> You guys are too much. When in the realm of an MMA fight has a steroid-dummy dropped a fighter 15ft onto a concrete floor and broke that fighters ribs. MMA is a sanctioned sport regulated by the government to protect athletes. How many UFC fighters have received fractured skulls in the Octagon? Please guys, buy a fucking clue.


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

This should be moved to the new UFC section of the board, above the WWE section.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



SHIRLEY said:


> This should be moved to the new UFC section of the board, above the WWE section.


Personally, I think there should be a MMA section. In fact, I thought there was one until yesterday.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

*"This past week's issue of Sports Business Journal had media professionals voting on several topics. One of the questions was which will have the most growth in popularity over the next 5 years - UFC, pro boxing or WWE. WWE had 11%, boxing had 17% and UFC had 72% of the votes."*


----------



## Tangerine (Sep 15, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



Arcturus said:


> *"This past week's issue of Sports Business Journal had media professionals voting on several topics. One of the questions was which will have the most growth in popularity over the next 5 years - UFC, pro boxing or WWE. WWE had 11%, boxing had 17% and UFC had 72% of the votes."*







Wrestling is dead.


----------



## Big Bird (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

mfw the Ultimate irony of CM Punk about to become a more mainstream star than John Cena.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



Arcturus said:


> *"This past week's issue of Sports Business Journal had media professionals voting on several topics. One of the questions was which will have the most growth in popularity over the next 5 years - UFC, pro boxing or WWE. WWE had 11%, boxing had 17% and UFC had 72% of the votes."*


Truly ground-breaking stuff that I'm sure no one knew up until this point.


----------



## Big Bird (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

Wrestlers to have crossed over and transcended the WWE:

Rocky
Brocky
Hulk
CM Punk

rofl

The haters will never feel the same.
edit: Dave Bautista too, I guess


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

This is actually a good thing for the wwe as it gives Punk fans a new outlet and focus and cements that Punk has moved on and isn't coming back for the next while given the UFC multi-fight contract he signed. I bet the "CM Punk" chants during shit matches will fade away for the most part.

Punk's podcasts with Cabana was basically his goodbye to wwe Punk fans in hindsight.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



Big Bird said:


> Wrestlers to have crossed over and transcended the WWE:
> 
> Rocky
> Brocky
> ...


Add Batista too.

WWE fucked up with Punk not being their star when the time was right. Now he is going to be bigger than the entire current roster.


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

This is surprising news that he will actually compete, good for him. At least he has balls and on top of that make some good coin while at it. Will he be as successful as Brock, no but very good entertainment to see him in UFC to say the least.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

CM Punk is going to fight guys with a short record in the UFC, but with more training, seriously unless they buy the other fighter for $$$ sake, i dont see how a guy who spent a lot of time in the wrestling business can compete with guys who have trained all his life, who have probabily better cardio and even if they're not top fighters, they should have more experience than punk, this is anyways a good deal for UFC, no matter if Punk win or lose, they can make good money from the fight, the publicity, and again no matter if he win or lose they bash WWE, if Punk wins some fights he will laugh at WWE, if he loses UFC and his fans will laugh "at WWE best in the wolrd", besides the small fights, i just cant see a positive reaction from MMA fans, since they wont like a nobody in the fighting world, getting that much attention (not that punk is going to compete in any championship, or fight any decent fighter".

Still no doubt Punk fights will grab attentions from Punk fans to Punk/WWE haters


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

All the haters in this thread are ridiculous.


----------



## Big Bird (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



kimino said:


> CM Punk is going to fight guys with a short record in the UFC, but with more training, seriously unless they buy the other fighter for $$$ sake, i dont see how a guy who spent a lot of time in the wrestling business can compete with guys who have trained all his life, who have probabily better cardio and even if they're not top fighters, they should have more experience than punk, this is anyways a good deal for UFC, no matter if Punk win or lose, they can make good money from the fight, the publicity, and again no matter if he win or lose they bash WWE, if Punk wins some fights he will laugh at WWE, if he loses UFC and his fans will laugh "at WWE best in the wolrd", besides the small fights, i just cant see a positive reaction from MMA fans, since they wont like a nobody in the fighting world, getting that much attention (not that punk is going to compete in any championship, or fight any decent fighter".


The point is that Punk is going to generate publicity. For himself, for the UFC for the WWE too. Some fight fans may whine but hey, that's what wrestling fans have dealt with for the past couple years w/ movie stars. 

And if they whine, even better. Controversy creates cash. However you look at it, it's actually good for everyone involved but especially CM Punk.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

This has me more excited than anything WWE is offering of late. Let's be real, Punk's first fight will be must watch.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



HBK 3:16 said:


> All the haters in this thread are ridiculous.


Only thing ridiculous here is he managed to get a contract the biggest mma org and even more ridiculous if an athletic commission allows him to fight, but known dana he'll feed someone at the bottom of the barrel to him with the small hope Phil can win.


----------



## Krispenwah (Oct 29, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



kimino said:


> CM Punk is going to fight guys with a short record in the UFC, but with more training, seriously unless they buy the other fighter for $$$ sake, i dont see how a guy who spent a lot of time in the wrestling business can compete with guys who have trained all his life, who have probabily better cardio and even if they're not top fighters, they should have more experience than punk, this is anyways a good deal for UFC, no matter if Punk win or lose, they can make good money from the fight, the publicity, and again no matter if he win or lose they bash WWE, if Punk wins some fights he will laugh at WWE, if he loses UFC and his fans will laugh "at WWE best in the wolrd", besides the small fights, i just cant see a positive reaction from MMA fans, since they wont like a nobody in the fighting world, getting that much attention (not that punk is going to compete in any championship, or fight any decent fighter".
> 
> Still no doubt Punk fights will grab attentions from Punk fans to Punk/WWE haters


They can find somebody with the same or even less experience than Punk, there are a lot of MMA beginners in the world that dont have a purple belt in BJJ under Gracie or any Muay Thai background like Punk.

Also, a former professional wrestler that was scheduled to wrestle every single week, including house shows, probably have a better cardio than someone who only have fights two or three times for year.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



Big Bird said:


> The point is that Punk is going to generate publicity. For himself, for the UFC for the WWE too. Some fight fans may whine but hey, that's what wrestling fans have dealt with for the past couple years w/ movie stars.
> 
> And if they whine, even better. Controversy creates cash. However you look at it, it's actually good for everyone involved but especially CM Punk.


I agree it will be a good deal for all involved, but then a question, how long do you see this thing last?, after the big first fight, how much attention the rest of his fights will have win or lose?.

The UFC is the one who wins more with this deal, still i wished people posting discussed this from a MMA point of view, since we are not in any wrestling section now that the thread has been moved, like how good do you think Punk is, will he able to handle the other fighters punches without losing his form or concentration, what style would be more suited or less suited to Punk background.



Krispenwah said:


> They can find somebody with the same or even less experience than Punk, there are a lot of MMA beginners in the world that dont have a purple belt in BJJ under Gracie or any Muay Thai background like Punk.
> 
> Also, a former professional wrestler that was scheduled to wrestle every single week, including house shows, probably have a better cardio than someone who only have fights two or three times for year.


Still, even if they fight 2-3 times a year, i dont see any MMA fighter, that want to make a name for himself, be that negligent with his training, still dont think they will put Punk against someone too easy, since it will just hurt UFC credibility


----------



## SuperSaucySausages (Mar 15, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



Krispenwah said:


> They can find somebody with the same or even less experience than Punk, there are a lot of MMA beginners in the world that dont have a purple belt in BJJ under Gracie or any Muay Thai background like Punk.
> 
> Also, a former professional wrestler that was scheduled to wrestle every single week, including house shows, probably have a better cardio than someone who only have fights two or three times for year.


Would that cardio be as good now that he's had 12 months off of wrestling that often? Doubt you can keep in ring cardio levels up without it.


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

Punk needs to stop playing the gimmick, this is the UFC, there are no cans to start him off; having the balls to step in the octagon isn't going to prevent major pain.

I'd like to see him take on someone like Amir Sadollah who has some name value and would be quite a scalp if Punk could beat him.


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

Yeah so now CM Punk marks are UFC specialists and believe that a company who needs to sign a 37 year old pro wrestler is bigger than wwe :ti


----------



## Big Bird (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



kimino said:


> I agree it will be a good deal for all involved, but then a question, how long do you see this thing last?, after the big first fight, how much attention the rest of his fights will have win or lose?.
> 
> The UFC is the one who wins more with this deal, still i wished people posting discussed this from a MMA point of view, since we are not in any wrestling section now that the thread has been moved, like how good do you think Punk is, will he able to handle the other fighters punches without losing his form or concentration, what style would be more suited or less suited to Punk background.


It's not like the WWE section is all about plot progression or in-ring psychology technique. This is a "UFC" thread and the UFC's business side of things, like potential publicity, is just as relevant as stand up technique or w/e the fuck. 

This is why the thread should've stayed where it was. This thread is slow here and no one gives a shit about Punk's "form concentration" right now. This is still very relevant to the WWE and it's about way more than what will go down in a 7 minute fight or however long they last.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



Big Bird said:


> It's not like the WWE section is all about plot progression or in-ring psychology technique. This is a "UFC" thread and the UFC's business side of things, like potential publicity, is just as relevant as stand up technique or w/e the fuck.
> 
> This is why the thread should've stayed where it was. This thread is slow here and no one gives a shit about Punk's "form concentration" right now. This is still very relevant to the WWE and it's about way more than what will go down in a 7 minute fight or however long they last.


typo form/concentration

Still mods were right to move the thread, punk not only isnt asociated with wwe or any wrestling promotion, but now has a deal with a MMA promotion, if you want to keep the whole "punk is goat, let keep idolizing him threads" do open another thread about it, its not like its impossible, but this specific topic belongs here.


Or maybe are you intimidated by MMA fans who dont give a shit about WWE in this forum? since any argument you make about any kind of punk background is useless here?


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

I would like to show sympathy for the hardcore MMA fans on this forum who enjoy the sport 

I am sure it was better before 500 people showed up trying to explain how a 36 year wrestler with 0 competitive sports experience is a good fighter


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



stevefox1200 said:


> I would like to show sympathy for the hardcore MMA fans on this forum who enjoy the sport
> 
> I am sure it was better before 500 people showed up trying to explain how a 36 year wrestler with 0 competitive sports experience is a good fighter


Thats the problem of punk marks, the core of their annoying personalities, is that they take his admiration for Punk too far.


----------



## BRRROCK-LESNAR (Jul 5, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*


----------



## Pillman's Pencil (Aug 9, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



> I've talked to people who know Punk's ability level. He's not very good even at BJJ. Relative to a UFC fighter. Could get killed by 0-0 guy - FrontRowBrian


That is from a reliable MMA journalist, punk is going to get killed by a rookie!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

Lets be honest, if he really cared about sharing his side of the story "for free" as he so righteously claimed during his interview, he would have done it back in October when his WWE legal matter was settled and not the week before his UFC signing was announced. This was an interview solely designed to boost Punk's popularity and visibility before his UFC run.

Lets not forget that the only reason Dana White signed Punk is because his roster is decimated and he is desperate for viewers and PPV buys. Remember too that Dana White repeatedly lied about not wanting to sign Punk as a fighter when Punk had in fact already signed as a fighter.

Punk did this for the money and fame and nothing else. He's just like Cena and there is absolutely nothing wrong with that but lets not delude ourselves by thinking he is some kind of man of the people fighting against the man. He is just another rich arrogant athlete/celebrity.


----------



## Armani (Aug 22, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



Pillman's Pencil said:


> That is from a reliable MMA journalist, punk is going to get killed by a rookie!


https://twitter.com/frontrowbrian


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf (Oct 13, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

look in my eyess ,what do yaa see? the guy who went to UFC! :saul


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



Pillman's Pencil said:


> That is from a reliable MMA journalist, punk is going to get killed by a rookie!


This, lmao. Today I've seen Punk be called a black belt, a purple belt and a blue belt, when he's only ever been seen training with his white belt. Even if he was blue, that's not a level of Jiu Jitsu that would be of any help in a UFC fight because you can't control anybody with it.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

The but he has trained in gracie bjj and has done muay thai argument is retarded, unless he has competed it means fuck all against pro fighters. Remember punk fans he isn't going to be fighting some homeless guy from the street.


----------



## Krispenwah (Oct 29, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



kimino said:


> I agree it will be a good deal for all involved, but then a question, how long do you see this thing last?, after the big first fight, how much attention the rest of his fights will have win or lose?.
> 
> The UFC is the one who wins more with this deal, still i wished people posting discussed this from a MMA point of view, since we are not in any wrestling section now that the thread has been moved, like how good do you think Punk is, will he able to handle the other fighters punches without losing his form or concentration, what style would be more suited or less suited to Punk background.
> 
> ...



The same Dana said he will be fighting someone with some shitty record, also there's a commission that protects fighters integrity, it's inevitable that Punk will be fighting someone with similar experience in his debut.




SuperSaucySausages said:


> Would that cardio be as good now that he's had 12 months off of wrestling that often? Doubt you can keep in ring cardio levels up without it.


From what i know, Punk had one of the best cardio in WWE because he used to train and run many miles constantly.

He'll probably continue doing it in UFC.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages (Mar 15, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



Liam Miller said:


> The but he has trained in gracie bjj and has done muay thai argument is retarded, unless he has competed it means fuck all against pro fighters. Remember punk fans he isn't going to be fighting some homeless guy from the street.


His opponent will be though :cool2

not a hater i kid


----------



## Hennessey (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

Looks like Punk will learn what a real GTS is. Good luck to him though, for real.


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



Pillman's Pencil said:


> That is from a reliable MMA journalist, punk is going to get killed by a rookie!


I think that's why Dana "pussy wigga" White signed him. He knows people will buy the PPV just to see Punk Get raped. If Punk loses, Dana wins. If Punk SOMEHOW wins, people will buy another PPV just to see his ass raped. Dana Wins. 

It's a poor decision. It's a short term win. The day CM Punk debuts and loses, he'll lose all his appeal. 

But Cunt White is known for doing poor decisions.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



Krispenwah said:


> The same Dana said he will be fighting someone with some shitty record, also there's a commission that protects fighters integrity, it's inevitable that Punk will be fighting someone with similar experience in his debut.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


At least lets hope punk trains hard for his fight, and his rival is not that easy, dont want to watch a bad fight


----------



## Fanboi101 (Jul 15, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

It will be interesting to see who his first opponent is. If he loses his first fight the interest in him will be pretty much shot, so it's pretty important he wins. However, I can't see UFC finding a can for CM punk because, tbh, Punk himself is like a can. he's a 36 year old who dabbles in BJJ and muay thai but has very little actual fight experience. So his opponent would have to be a can for a can... like a can^2... who fits the bill for that lol.

I do give him lots of respect for this though. he's really putting himself out there and risking being humiliated, or even worse hurt, in front of the world. Takes a lot of guts for sure.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



Fanboi101 said:


> It will be interesting to see who his first opponent is. If he loses his first fight the interest in him will be pretty much shot, so it's pretty important he wins. However, I can't see UFC finding a can for CM punk because, tbh, Punk himself is like a can. he's a 36 year old who dabbles in BJJ and muay thai but has very little actual fight experience. So his opponent would have to be a can for a can... like a can^2... who fits the bill for that lol.
> 
> I do give him lots of respect for this though. he's really putting himself out there and risking being humiliated, or even worse hurt, in front of the world. Takes a lot of guts for sure.


There is also the possibility of Dana using him, the world is not sweet and easy to believe any promise they make to you,( one example is Mexican goalkeeper who was amazing at WC, and a free agent, and Malaga sweet talk him, just to bench him and sell him now he has contract with malaga for a lot of money). If he were to be used like that even i would feel bad for him


----------



## pesfacemaker (Sep 27, 2013)

*WWE wishes Phil Brooks 'best of luck'*

*WWE wishes Phil Brooks (aka CM Punk) the best of luck in his newest endeavor*










WWE wishes Phil Brooks (aka CM Punk) the best of luck in his newest endeavor.

http://www.wwe.com/inside/wwe-wishes-phil-brooks-aka-cm-punk-the-best-of-luck-in-his-newest-endeavor-26892375

Good luck? Punk reaction:


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

http://www.mmanews.com/photos-cm-punk-aj-lee-ufc-181/5/

Some pics with Punk and AJ from last nigh event


----------



## brxd (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: WWE wishes Phil Brooks 'best of luck'*

They're so worried he's going to shit on them more.


----------



## freezingtsmoove (Jul 4, 2014)

Classy move by WWE


----------



## K4L318 (Nov 12, 2014)

*Re: WWE wishes Phil Brooks 'best of luck'*

LOLS, no that's just a major fuck you, we're done with you from WWE.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

*Re: WWE wishes Phil Brooks 'best of luck'*

..Why don´t we get the mods to create a subforum called "All things Punk related"


----------



## Ambroseguy (Aug 24, 2014)

*Re: WWE wishes Phil Brooks 'best of luck'*

Why acknowledge it? are they worried Punk might shit on them more?


----------



## Dark Paladin (Aug 23, 2014)

*Re: WWE wishes Phil Brooks 'best of luck'*

:bo


----------



## Woo-Woo-Woo (Jul 9, 2011)

*Re: WWE wishes Phil Brooks 'best of luck'*

Kinda equivalent to the moment adam and eve realized they were naked.


----------



## Tangerine (Sep 15, 2014)

*Re: WWE wishes Phil Brooks 'best of luck'*

That's like a big FUCK YOU to Punk because he hates when people wish him Good Luck.


----------



## K4L318 (Nov 12, 2014)

*Re: WWE wishes Phil Brooks 'best of luck'*

*Message to the mods. Since general WWE is suppose to be about WWE related topics only. 

I request for all CM Punk threads to be moved to MMA or UFC related threads. Some of us here just want to talk about wrestling. *


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

*Re: WWE wishes Phil Brooks 'best of luck'*

I think Vince had to do this quickly because History has taught him that in the end it's never worth ending a relationship with bitterness.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: WWE wishes Phil Brooks 'best of luck'*

:maury

Please don't talk bad of us again :Jordan


----------



## Bobholly39 (Jan 24, 2010)

*Re: WWE wishes Phil Brooks 'best of luck'*

Good.

CM Punk has bigger fish to fry than being upset and bitter towards WWE.

And WWE has bigger fish to fry than worrying about CM Punk.

I hope Vince called Punk to apologize, or does so asap if he hasn't yet.


----------



## Tangerine (Sep 15, 2014)

*Re: WWE wishes Phil Brooks 'best of luck'*



K4L318 said:


> *Message to the mods. Since general WWE is suppose to be about WWE related topics only.
> 
> I request for all CM Punk threads to be moved to MMA or UFC related threads. Some of us here just want to talk about wrestling. *


And I request you shut your mouth because this is related to WWE. It's even in the title of the thread.


----------



## P.H. Hatecraft (May 3, 2013)

*Re: WWE wishes Phil Brooks 'best of luck'*

WWE is portraying themselves as playing nice because they know the heat is on them right now from Punk's podcast a week before. And at least one person in this thread has bought into the coolaid.


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^ (Mar 15, 2014)

*Re: WWE wishes Phil Brooks 'best of luck'*

Legit don't get this one, what's the point? :lol


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

*Re: WWE wishes Phil Brooks 'best of luck'*

Oh Vince :lol


----------



## K4L318 (Nov 12, 2014)

*Re: WWE wishes Phil Brooks 'best of luck'*



Tangerine said:


> *And I request you shut your mouth* because this is related to WWE. It's even in the title of the thread.


That's classy thread speech.


----------



## BamBamJigelow (Apr 12, 2014)

*Re: WWE wishes Phil Brooks 'best of luck'*

I cannot stress just how much the last few weeks have really made me begin to loathe this guy. And it's sad because I used to really mark for him. Now I actually cringe when I see his face.  

I don't even watch UFC but I think I would actually pay to see his shit get messed. Probably what Dana White was banking on.


----------



## Phantomdreamer (Jan 29, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

I like ya Punk you're going to get fucked up, bad move.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: WWE wishes Phil Brooks 'best of luck'*



yeahright2 said:


> ..Why don´t we get the mods to create a subforum called "All things Punk related"


Or just rename the General WWE section the Punk section because it sure is filled with enough posts about someone who isn't employed by the WWE anymore and is employed by a whole different company, the very definition of posted in the wrong place.

But yes in this instance it's about the WWE webpage, but some of the rest..


----------



## El Capitan (Dec 20, 2013)

*Re: WWE wishes Phil Brooks 'best of luck'*

Not sure why they'd wish him luck, as any sort of success on Punk's part and they could be fucked. 

If Punk actually does something noteworthy in UFC, then I can see Daniel Bryan leaving as well. He is a big UFC fan and has trained in MMA for a lot longer than Punk, so you have to think that he'd want a go at MMA as well, especially as it is less demanding on your body than wrestling 5 times a week for the WWE. Also, add to the fact that after WM31, Brock is probably going to be going back to UFC as well, so that is 3 of their top draws gone within a year.


----------



## Fanboi101 (Jul 15, 2011)

*Re: WWE wishes Phil Brooks 'best of luck'*



Tangerine said:


> That's like a big FUCK YOU to Punk because he hates when people wish him Good Luck.


lol what a guy... hates when people refer to him by saying his name, hates when people wish him luck


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

*Re: WWE wishes Phil Brooks 'best of luck'*



El Capitan said:


> Not sure why they'd wish him luck, as any sort of success on Punk's part and they could be fucked.
> 
> If Punk actually does something noteworthy in UFC, then I can see Daniel Bryan leaving as well. He is a big UFC fan and has trained in MMA for a lot longer than Punk, so you have to think that he'd want a go at MMA as well, especially as it is less demanding on your body than wrestling 5 times a week for the WWE. Also, add to the fact that after WM31, Brock is probably going to be going back to UFC as well, so that is 3 of their top draws gone within a year.


Well hopefully with all this taken into consideration they will learn how to treat Daniel Bryan properly, give him the respect he deserves..which to be honest he has been getting a lot of lately.


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: WWE wishes Phil Brooks 'best of luck'*



brxd said:


> They're so worried he's going to shit on them more.


:lmao they're not worried at all. They know whatever Punk says about WWE doesn't affect the product one bit.


----------



## Krispenwah (Oct 29, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

Punk is billed as 6'2 185 lbs in the middlweight class in Sherdog's page.
http://www.sherdog.com/fighter/Phil-Brooks-184933

It couldn't be official, i was pretty damn sure Punk was just about 6'0 feet.


----------



## RockStarDud (Oct 27, 2014)

*Re: WWE wishes Phil Brooks 'best of luck'*

As a WWE stockholder I'm pissed that Vince terminated CM Punk on his wedding day. Instead Vince should have sent him a gift and offered up the WWE jet to fly him anywhere on a nice honeymoon. Lets not forget the woman he's marrying is a WWE employee. 

Then Vince uses Punk's name and likeness for a video game and you have to pay him a ton of money. 

Vince is a petty spiteful businessman. Only reason why people claim he's a genius is because he's paying them.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



Krispenwah said:


> Punk is billed as 6'2 185 lbs in the middlweight class in Sherdog's page.
> http://www.sherdog.com/fighter/Phil-Brooks-184933
> 
> It couldn't be official, i was pretty damn sure Punk was just about 6'0 feet.


He is. They want to be as up to date as possible but the stats aren't official in any capacity. Punk's pointed to likely going to fight at 185lbs but he's never weighed in to be stated as such. The 6'2" is straight from his pro wrestling billed stats which lol, they really should know better.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: WWE wishes Phil Brooks 'best of luck'*

Ill keep this thread open for now, but do keep it WWE related, and related to the actual point of the thread. Although there appears to be little difference so far, so.

UFC specific posts linked to his move there go in the Thread in the Sports Section. Thanks.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*Re: WWE wishes Phil Brooks 'best of luck'*

Why shouldn't this be in the wrestling section? The Punk situation is one of the most unique in wrestling history and it absolutely has to do with the WWE. If you want to complain about something, complain about the fact that WWE itself has literally nothing going on even half as interesting as a CM Punk headline. As long as the mods trim the Punk threads so there isn't 10 going on at the same time all the time, it's fine. 

Anyways, I think this whole thing is hilarious. WWE absolutely had to acknowledge that he signed with UFC and get out in front of it, because they're not dealing with a Brock scenario where the guy left simply because he wanted to try new things. They're dealing with a guy they pretty much forced out, who is a vocal man that will gladly take a shit on WWE every chance he gets. They can't give him the Benoit or Savage treatment.


----------



## K4L318 (Nov 12, 2014)

*Re: WWE wishes Phil Brooks 'best of luck'*



Hawkke said:


> Or just rename the General WWE section the Punk section because it sure is filled with enough posts about someone who isn't employed by the WWE anymore and is employed by a whole different company, the very definition of posted in the wrong place.
> 
> But yes in this instance it's about the WWE webpage, but some of the rest..


This has been my argument. I don't hate the guy. I know he did this specifically to gain attention. The podcasts and etc. leading to UFC announcement. 

But my gripe, and it's very VALID! Phil Brooks (that's right motherfucker I called you Phil Brooks) Phil Brooks is NOT employed by the WWE. *Phil Brooks is a UFC employee. This thread is specifically for General WWE topics. At what point do I see WWE general topics*. 

Some control here would be appreciated. If they want to talk about CM Punk, he's a UFC guy now, post it in a UFC thread.


----------



## freezingtsmoove (Jul 4, 2014)

El Capitan said:


> Not sure why they'd wish him luck, as any sort of success on Punk's part and they could be fucked.
> 
> If Punk actually does something noteworthy in UFC, then I can see Daniel Bryan leaving as well. He is a big UFC fan and has trained in MMA for a lot longer than Punk, so you have to think that he'd want a go at MMA as well, especially as it is less demanding on your body than wrestling 5 times a week for the WWE. Also, add to the fact that after WM31, Brock is probably going to be going back to UFC as well, so that is 3 of their top draws gone within a year.


Doubt it with all the neck problems and the extreme level of competition in his weightclass.

Just look at the champion in Phils weight class. Jon Bones Jones or something like that dude is freaking insane


----------



## QWERTYOP (Jun 6, 2013)

*Re: WWE wishes Phil Brooks 'best of luck'*

So is he still going to act like a pissy, emotionally stunted four year old child if people call him Phil? (y'know, his name).


----------



## brxd (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: WWE wishes Phil Brooks 'best of luck'*



CM Punk Is A God said:


> :lmao they're not worried at all. They know whatever Punk says about WWE doesn't affect the product one bit.


How could it affect their product? :lol It damages their reputation.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

*Re: WWE wishes Phil Brooks 'best of luck'*



K4L318 said:


> This has been my argument. I don't hate the guy. I know he did this specifically to gain attention. The podcasts and etc. leading to UFC announcement.
> 
> But my gripe, and it's very VALID! Phil Brooks (that's right motherfucker I called you Phil Brooks) Phil Brooks is NOT employed by the WWE. *Phil Brooks is a UFC employee. This thread is specifically for General WWE topics. At what point do I see WWE general topics*.
> 
> Some control here would be appreciated. If they want to talk about CM Punk, he's a UFC guy now, post it in a UFC thread.


Any topics relating to Punk's wrestling career or related to wrestling should go here, while topics about him in UFC should obviously go in the UFC section.


----------



## RockStarDud (Oct 27, 2014)

*Re: WWE wishes Phil Brooks 'best of luck'*



El Capitan said:


> Not sure why they'd wish him luck, as any sort of success on Punk's part and they could be fucked.
> 
> If Punk actually does something noteworthy in UFC, then I can see Daniel Bryan leaving as well. He is a big UFC fan and has trained in MMA for a lot longer than Punk, so you have to think that he'd want a go at MMA as well, especially as it is less demanding on your body than wrestling 5 times a week for the WWE. Also, add to the fact that after WM31, Brock is probably going to be going back to UFC as well, so that is 3 of their top draws gone within a year.


The UFC doesn't want a bunch of WWE cast-offs... They want the ratings boost. Honestly no one would give a shit to see Bryan fight. 

Dana thought Brock was going to embarrass himself in the UFC he was wrong. Then Angel came knocking and Dana was scared that another Pro Wrestler might do well in the UFC. 

CM Punk will be the Pro Wrestler who gets embarrassed. We'll see how long Dana wants this to last... My guess is Punk won't make it past a second fight.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*Re: WWE wishes Phil Brooks 'best of luck'*

It already has affected their product, considering they can't go ahead with their HHH vs. Ryback match due to the Punk hijacking the crowd will commence during it.


----------



## evilshade (Feb 23, 2014)

*Re: WWE wishes Phil Brooks 'best of luck'*

WWE is clearly being the bigger person here. Wishing him luck was a very humble thing to do on their part. Punk is gonna need it big time.


----------



## RockStarDud (Oct 27, 2014)

*Re: WWE wishes Phil Brooks 'best of luck'*



freezingtsmoove said:


> Doubt it with all the neck problems and the extreme level of competition in his weightclass.
> 
> Just look at the champion in Phils weight class. Jon Bones Jones or something like that dude is freaking insane


CM Punk isn't a light heavyweight... They said he'll be fighting at MiddleWeight or Welterweight.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: WWE wishes Phil Brooks 'best of luck'*

Thats nice of wwe. Glad to see they are being the better ones in this situation


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: WWE wishes Phil Brooks 'best of luck'*

*...and the mind games continue!*


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: WWE wishes Phil Brooks 'best of luck'*

Yeah the "Good Luck" doesn't really mean "Good Luck" from the WWE :lol

They hope he fails :lol


----------



## Devil's Anthem (Mar 25, 2013)

Hopefully he gets knocked into a coma in his first UFC match and dies from it


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

*Re: WWE wishes Phil Brooks 'best of luck'*

VINCE IS SUCH A MFING TROLL HAHAHAHZAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: WWE wishes Phil Brooks 'best of luck'*



Devil's Anthem said:


> Hopefully he gets knocked into a coma in his first UFC match and dies from it


:shocked: Damn.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: WWE wishes Phil Brooks 'best of luck'*

Read 

" Hey Phil can't wait to see your ass getting beat up in UFC and beggin to your job back "


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



Krispenwah said:


> Punk is billed as 6'2 185 lbs in the middlweight class in Sherdog's page.
> http://www.sherdog.com/fighter/Phil-Brooks-184933
> 
> It couldn't be official, i was pretty damn sure Punk was just about 6'0 feet.


I'd say he was more closer to 5'11, he is around the same height as Ariel Helwani who is 5'11. 

Machida is a clean 6'0 and looks to have about an inch on Punk


----------



## evilshade (Feb 23, 2014)

*Re: WWE wishes Phil Brooks 'best of luck'*



Devil's Anthem said:


> Hopefully he gets knocked into a coma in his first UFC match and dies from it


I know... I don't have anything against Punk but I just feel really bad for WWE and I hope for Triple H's sake & emotional well-being that this happens. Imagine how it must feel going to be bed every night knowing you might go out of business because one of your employees betrayed you.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*Re: WWE wishes Phil Brooks 'best of luck'*

They're in full-on damage control. They're not going to say or do anything negative towards Punk right now, because of the light he put them in with his podcast. They have to appear to be mature at the moment. 

What would be totally awesome, would be HHH/Vince working out a deal with White where they sponsor a fighter to fight Punk on PPV.


----------



## tylermoxreigns (Aug 8, 2013)

*Re: WWE wishes Phil Brooks 'best of luck'*

Y'all know they only posted this cause they were pissed they couldn't get a future endeavour out there when he departed and they were itching to writing it somehow/somewhere.


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

*Re: WWE wishes Phil Brooks 'best of luck'*



RockStarDud said:


> *As a WWE stockholder* I'm pissed that Vince terminated CM Punk on his wedding day. Instead Vince should have sent him a gift and offered up the WWE jet to fly him anywhere on a nice honeymoon. Lets not forget the woman he's marrying is a WWE employee.




:haha


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

*Re: WWE wishes Phil Brooks 'best of luck'*



Chan Hung said:


> Yeah the "Good Luck" doesn't really mean "Good Luck" from the WWE :lol
> 
> They hope he fails :lol


Actually they'd like to hope he succeeds, Punk even hinted that window is narrow as far as his MMA career is concerned, in 2-3 years he could have 5-6 fights and they are hoping he wins the majority of them even if he doesn't get a sniff of any belt because they will use it as something to market for him if he decides to eventually return after a few years, it doesn't look good for them or Punk if he comes back and is like 0-4 or something like that.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*Re: WWE wishes Phil Brooks 'best of luck'*

Also a pretty good indication that they're trolling him, they referred to him as Phil Brooks. He recently bitched in both podcasts about how only his friends call him Phil.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages (Mar 15, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

So he's white belt then? He's going to get killed.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*


----------



## RockStarDud (Oct 27, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



Ham and Egger said:


> CM Punk has been a trained practitioner of BJJ for many years now. Dana wouldn't have signed him if he didn't think he had some level of skill to be in there.


Dana signed him for the PPV buys... Not for his "skill"


----------



## fulcizombie (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: WWE wishes Phil Brooks 'best of luck'*



BruceLeGorille said:


> VINCE IS SUCH A MFING TROLL HAHAHAHZAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


Yeah he is trolling his own company which will be 2 stars minus after Lesnar leaves. Good luck with cena and reigns ...
Vince right now is foaming at the mouth with the success of Batista too , they ruined his return too and the guy gets a role in a bond movie and a gazillion marvel movies , and we all know how Vince is drooling for anything mainstream.
It is reality that is trolling Vince .


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

*Re: WWE wishes Phil Brooks 'best of luck'*



K4L318 said:


> This has been my argument. I don't hate the guy. I know he did this specifically to gain attention. The podcasts and etc. leading to UFC announcement.
> 
> But my gripe, and it's very VALID! Phil Brooks (that's right motherfucker I called you Phil Brooks) Phil Brooks is NOT employed by the WWE. *Phil Brooks is a UFC employee. This thread is specifically for General WWE topics. At what point do I see WWE general topics*.
> 
> Some control here would be appreciated. If they want to talk about CM Punk, he's a UFC guy now, post it in a UFC thread.


How cute, you haven't realised every single wwe related topic somehow or another ends up being a CM Punk discussion thread


----------



## The Beast Incarnate (Feb 23, 2014)

*Re: WWE wishes Phil Brooks 'best of luck'*



Devil's Anthem said:


> Hopefully he gets knocked into a coma in his first UFC match and dies from it












You might need a break from the internet to get some fresh air if you're at the point of wishing death on a person who doesn't substantially affect your life...


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



RockStarDud said:


> Dana signed him for the PPV buys... Not for his "skill"


*He still wouldn't have signed him if he didn't have a certain level of skill. Dana White has long been a guy who's feared the UFC becoming gimmicky and just setting up fights for the sake of it. He wants the UFC to have athletic integrity so I expect that he sees Punk as somebody who can hack it with the lower guys in whatever division he'll be fighting in.

*


----------



## Sids_chickenleg (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: WWE wishes Phil Brooks 'best of luck'*

Gotta love the IWC. WWE wishes him luck in the UFC and there are 6 pages how it's some mind game and Vince is just trolling. Can't it just be they're just wishing him luck? According to you guys it can never be a positive. Always negative.


----------



## krai999 (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: WWE wishes Phil Brooks 'best of luck'*



RockStarDud said:


> The UFC doesn't want a bunch of WWE cast-offs... They want the ratings boost. *Honestly no one would give a shit to see Bryan fight.*
> 
> Dana thought Brock was going to embarrass himself in the UFC he was wrong. Then Angel came knocking and Dana was scared that another Pro Wrestler might do well in the UFC.
> 
> CM Punk will be the Pro Wrestler who gets embarrassed. We'll see how long Dana wants this to last... My guess is Punk won't make it past a second fight.


:stupid:


----------



## I Ship Sixon (Oct 20, 2013)

*Re: WWE wishes Phil Brooks 'best of luck'*

how much better the WWE and Lesnar's relationship would be if they did not try to sue him


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: WWE wishes Phil Brooks 'best of luck'*



Sids_chickenleg said:


> Gotta love the IWC. WWE wishes him luck in the UFC and there are 6 pages how it's some mind game and Vince is just trolling. Can't it just be they're just wishing him luck? According to you guys it can never be a positive. Always negative.


Well this IS the same guy that said "I listen to the audience and know what they want" :tenay


----------



## ADRfan (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: WWE wishes Phil Brooks 'best of luck'*

Vince sure seemed confident that Punk will come back. I wonder how he feels now.


----------



## gothicthug1999 (Feb 22, 2005)

*Re: WWE wishes Phil Brooks 'best of luck'*



brxd said:


> How could it affect their product? :lol It damages their reputation.


Dafuq? You mean the company that survived a nasty NASTY steroid trial in the 90s? The same company that thrived on trash TV and exploiting real life events to survive? The same company that put a mock Rosie vs Trump match on TV, a Hilary vs Obama on TV? The same company that WENT ON WITH A PPV AFTER ONE OF THEIR PERFORMERS SUFFERED A LIFE ENDING INJURY IN THEIR RING? The same company that has been rocked with early wrestler deaths, drug use allegations, hazing, sexual assault? The same fucking company that had the guy they were going to make ECW champ, go crazy and do a life ending Crippler Crossface on his wife and smother his child before jumping off a weight bench with a chord around his neck? Yeah, I totally agree. Punk can still damage their reputation............

On topic, of course its a troll move, an a hilarious one. I applaud the hell out of Punk for what he allegedly said to HHH's face. I wish I were a fly on the wall in that meeting when someone tells Hunter that working with him at WM would be beneath him. But Punk is going to get his ass whipped in UFC and it wont be close. This will expose the "fake tough guys" that know a guy who knew a guy who trained in the Himalayas and knows the Pai Mei style of fighting that would dominate Bruce Lee. Unless they find a few stepping stones for Punk to "beat," then WWE is going to look at old Phil and laugh their asses off when he gets drug across that octagon. "Luck is for Losers" is tattooed on the guy, and he hates people calling him Phil. So, WWE calls him Phil, wishes him Good Luck, its a hysterically hidden troll within a compliment. This will only get funnier


----------



## I Ship Sixon (Oct 20, 2013)

*Re: WWE wishes Phil Brooks 'best of luck'*

Someone call Punk Phil in the Octagon he turns into Muhammad Ali when you call him Cassius Clay


----------



## NitroMark (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*


----------



## fulcizombie (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: WWE wishes Phil Brooks 'best of luck'*



gothicthug1999 said:


> Dafuq? You mean the company that survived a nasty NASTY steroid trial in the 90s? The same company that thrived on trash TV and exploiting real life events to survive? The same company that put a mock Rosie vs Trump match on TV, a Hilary vs Obama on TV? The same company that WENT ON WITH A PPV AFTER ONE OF THEIR PERFORMERS SUFFERED A LIFE ENDING INJURY IN THEIR RING? The same company that has been rocked with early wrestler deaths, drug use allegations, hazing, sexual assault? The same fucking company that had the guy they were going to make ECW champ, go crazy and do a life ending Crippler Crossface on his wife and smother his child before jumping off a weight bench with a chord around his neck? Yeah, I totally agree. Punk can still damage their reputation............
> 
> On topic, of course its a troll move, an a hilarious one. I applaud the hell out of Punk for what he allegedly said to HHH's face. I wish I were a fly on the wall in that meeting when someone tells Hunter that working with him at WM would be beneath him. But Punk is going to get his ass whipped in UFC and it wont be close. This will expose the "fake tough guys" that know a guy who knew a guy who trained in the Himalayas and knows the Pai Mei style of fighting that would dominate Bruce Lee. Unless they find a few stepping stones for Punk to "beat," then WWE is going to look at old Phil and laugh their asses off when he gets drug across that octagon. "Luck is for Losers" is tattooed on the guy, and he hates people calling him Phil. So, WWE calls him Phil, wishes him Good Luck, its a hysterically hidden troll within a compliment. This will only get funnier


The wwe , by the time punk debuts in UFC, will have much more serious problems to deal with than to laugh with CMpunk . The ship is sinking ....


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

Punk is a love him or hate him type of guy, there's really no middle ground. They knew that with his ability to rile up attention (podcast interview) that his signing would make waves throughout both arenas, MMA and pro wrestling. People that hate Punk will tune in to see him get his ass beat, and those that love him will watch hoping he succeeds. It's the Howard Stern syndrome -- those that love him tune in to see what he says next and those that hate him tune in to see what he says next. Dana is a smart man and would likely give Punk the best chance to succeed in the early going, allowing Punk to heel it up a bit to draw more attention and buys. Lesnar didn't draw MMA fans to wrestling, while Punk would obviously draw wrestling fans to MMA. It's exactly what Vince was hoping for but in reverse.


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

*Re: WWE wishes Phil Brooks 'best of luck'*

Good for Punk. He'll be needing all the luck he can gather.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

*Re: WWE wishes Phil Brooks 'best of luck'*

:HHH2 Good luck Punk :creepytrips


Seriously this company doesn't deserve the benefit of the doubt in these type of things. This is the first time they ever comment on something like this, and after everything Punk has said in the last week is obviously a fuck you.


----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)

*Re: WWE wishes Phil Brooks 'best of luck'*

Well done punk lol it should be a good giggle to watch his first fight, wonder if he will get a jobber.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



just1988 said:


> *He still wouldn't have signed him if he didn't have a certain level of skill. Dana White has long been a guy who's feared the UFC becoming gimmicky and just setting up fights for the sake of it. He wants the UFC to have athletic integrity so I expect that he sees Punk as somebody who can hack it with the lower guys in whatever division he'll be fighting in.
> 
> *


Except Dana himself has said he is "absolutely sceptical" about this. He can hang with the lower guys probably, but lower guys by definition aren't signed to the UFC. That's what minor companies are for, anyone already signed to a contract with the UFC is going to be a murderer that Punk has no place stepping in there with. Dollars to donuts he brings someone else in on a new contract.


----------



## TheBOAT (Oct 28, 2014)

*Re: WWE wishes Phil Brooks 'best of luck'*

Punk is going to need all the luck in the world in UFC.


----------



## krai999 (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: WWE wishes Phil Brooks 'best of luck'*



kendoo said:


> Well done punk lol it should be a good giggle to watch his first fight, wonder if he will get a jobber.


Ryback debut treatment


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: WWE wishes Phil Brooks 'best of luck'*

HEY PHIL, CAN I GET A PICTURE?


----------



## Gandalf (Mar 15, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

the best part about this all is he is a fucking white belt... 

he is the same level as most 5 year olds lmao 

dude is going to get flying omoplata'd in 5 seconds.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: WWE wishes Phil Brooks 'best of luck'*

what's weird about this is that the WWE wouldn't do this with any other talent. they didn't do it for Brock when he left to play Football and MMA, they didn't do it for Batista when he left to pursue fighting and movies, but they do it for Punk after he basically just destroyed their medical staff on Cabana's Podcast and made them look like incompetent fools? i smell damage control from the WWE.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



just1988 said:


> *He still wouldn't have signed him if he didn't have a certain level of skill. Dana White has long been a guy who's feared the UFC becoming gimmicky and just setting up fights for the sake of it. He wants the UFC to have athletic integrity so I expect that he sees Punk as somebody who can hack it with the lower guys in whatever division he'll be fighting in.
> 
> *


Is Andy Wang available?


----------



## Krispenwah (Oct 29, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



Arcturus said:


> I'd say he was more closer to 5'11, he is around the same height as Ariel Helwani who is 5'11.
> 
> Machida is a clean 6'0 and looks to have about an inch on Punk


He's barefoot there, unlike Machida.

They're basically the same height.


----------



## Pampero Firpo (Mar 5, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

UFC FOR JUST $9.99 A MONTH


----------



## RockStarDud (Oct 27, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



jamal. said:


> IF Punk does good in UFC and becomes champion, I would like to see a heel champion Punk circa 2012-2013, just talk trash to the fighters, it will be entertaining.


LOL..... How old are you????? Punk will never become champion of the UFC. 
Only WWE wrestlers who would have a shot would be Brock, Dolph, and Swagger.


----------



## freezingtsmoove (Jul 4, 2014)

*Re: WWE wishes Phil Brooks 'best of luck'*

^ Phils fanbase is bigger than both of them combined and then some. Smart move by WWE


----------



## mrmacman (Dec 28, 2011)

SVETV988_fan said:


> what's weird about this is that the WWE wouldn't do this with any other talent. they didn't do it for Brock when he left to play Football and MMA, they didn't do it for Batista when he left to pursue fighting and movies, but they do it for Punk after he basically just destroyed their medical staff on Cabana's Podcast and made them look like incompetent fools? i smell damage control from the WWE.


let me give you a hint *Time to play the Game*


----------



## Fanboi101 (Jul 15, 2011)

*Re: WWE wishes Phil Brooks 'best of luck'*



kendoo said:


> Well done punk lol it should be a good giggle to watch his first fight, wonder if he will get a jobber.


lol How bad would the guy have to be to be a jobber for punk? They would almost have to find someone with no experience or training in any fighting style...


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

*Re: WWE wishes Phil Brooks 'best of luck'*

So they wish him best of luck MONTHS after firing him?


----------



## Krispenwah (Oct 29, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



santa beat me up said:


> the best part about this all is he is a fucking white belt...
> 
> he is the same level as most 5 year olds lmao
> 
> dude is going to get flying omoplata'd in 5 seconds.


He's not white belt per se. He said two years ago that he refused to apply for belt promotions because it's pointles.


----------



## freezingtsmoove (Jul 4, 2014)

*Re: WWE wishes Phil Brooks 'best of luck'*

Jobber in the UFC? Lmfao hes going to get trucked. No UFC fighter in that division is a jobber.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE wishes Phil Brooks 'best of luck'*

Unless Dana White scouts under the local bridge for an opponent, I have a difficult time seeing any scenario that doesn't end in Punk getting the shit kicked out of him. Even the "scrubs" are better trained, more experienced, and will be hungry to embarrass him.

I doubt WWE has any legit goodwill with this message and is probably more along the lines of a mockery "good luck" type thing.


----------



## gothicthug1999 (Feb 22, 2005)

*Re: WWE wishes Phil Brooks 'best of luck'*



fulcizombie said:


> The wwe , by the time punk debuts in UFC, will have much more serious problems to deal with than to laugh with CMpunk . The ship is sinking ....


Yeahhhhh.......multi billion dollar company, even if it got at the worst, it would get publicly sold, repackaged and fixed. Its the only mainstream pro wrestling to watch. So, they are likely gonna do fine, regardless of how bad they suck now.



freezingtsmoove said:


> ^ Phils fanbase is bigger than both of them combined and then some.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: WWE wishes Phil Brooks 'best of luck'*

wwe gets the last laugh here.


----------



## El Capitan (Dec 20, 2013)

*Re: WWE wishes Phil Brooks 'best of luck'*



RockStarDud said:


> The UFC doesn't want a bunch of WWE cast-offs... They want the ratings boost. Honestly no one would give a shit to see Bryan fight.
> 
> Dana thought Brock was going to embarrass himself in the UFC he was wrong. Then Angel came knocking and Dana was scared that another Pro Wrestler might do well in the UFC.
> 
> CM Punk will be the Pro Wrestler who gets embarrassed. We'll see how long Dana wants this to last... My guess is Punk won't make it past a second fight.


They may well get embarrassed, but they'll outdraw household UFC names while doing it. At the end of the day, the UFC isn't going to say no to a huge payday.


----------



## D3athstr0ke (Feb 14, 2014)

*Re: WWE wishes Phil Brooks 'best of luck'*

My ass they are genuine about wish him good luck lol

They want him to trampled and we all know it


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: WWE wishes Phil Brooks 'best of luck'*

I hope HHH, Vince, and Steph are sitting front row for his first fight.


----------



## ADRfan (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

I've been a Punk critic but good for him. Let the man do what he wants even if it means that his ass will be kicked.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: WWE wishes Phil Brooks 'best of luck'*

The only bitterness and bad blood now is amongst people on this forum because many of them are now either trolling for responses or just don't have the maturity to move on. 

It's clear to me that the WWE and Punk have finally moved on from each other and parted ways in whatever way they deemed appropriate with each other. He got his feelings out. Vince apologised. He's doing different things. WWE wishes him well. And yet this forum is abuzz with jerks making a mountain out of every single mole hill. 

Seriously .. My last gripe was over his silence. Now that's broken and the WWE has responded .. It's really done. 

This is my last comment on the subject. It's been quite a ride as a fan and now it's time to move on to just watching the show and enjoying the rest of the season.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: WWE wishes Phil Brooks 'best of luck'*

Of course WWE wants to see Punk get squashed..they'll laugh and then wait for his return call lol


----------



## gabrielcev (Aug 23, 2014)

*Re: WWE wishes Phil Brooks 'best of luck'*

WWE is trying to be diplomatic and keep good ties with Punk. I don't blame Punk for not wanting to have nothing to do with them. They made him put his life at risk.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*Re: WWE wishes Phil Brooks 'best of luck'*

Well isn't that nice :hayden3


----------



## Limbo (Jul 20, 2011)

*Re: WWE wishes Phil Brooks 'best of luck'*

"Oh and by the way, we totally didn't know about that staph infection.

....sorry."


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: WWE wishes Phil Brooks 'best of luck'*

Gets his ass kicked or kicks ass.

Vince, Dunn, HHH, Steph, Chris Amann, Ryback etc will all be tuning in to see him. unk2


----------



## shought321 (Aug 5, 2012)

*Re: WWE wishes Phil Brooks 'best of luck'*

:lmao I'm sure they are being completely genuine.


----------



## hoatzin (Sep 5, 2006)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

Proper popcorning from WWE wishing him "good luck" ^^. Honestly think we're going to have some fun months in store


----------



## Roman****Empire (Aug 29, 2014)

*Re: WWE wishes Phil Brooks 'best of luck'*

Punk will be back. That's a guarantee...


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: WWE wishes Phil Brooks 'best of luck'*



shought321 said:


> :lmao I'm sure they are being completely genuine.


Oh yeah.."completely!":clap :dance


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

*Re: WWE wishes Phil Brooks 'best of luck'*

That's a dig at Punk who always says "Luck is for Losers"

The link on their site literally says *WWE wishes Phil Brooks 'best of luck'*

The fact that they put best of luck in quotes says it all, these pieces of shit.


----------



## mrmacman (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: WWE wishes Phil Brooks 'best of luck'*



The Jolly Reaper said:


> The only bitterness and bad blood now is amongst people on this forum because many of them are now either trolling for responses or just don't have the maturity to move on.
> 
> It's clear to me that the WWE and Punk have finally moved on from each other and parted ways in whatever way they deemed appropriate with each other. He got his feelings out. Vince apologised. He's doing different things. WWE wishes him well. And yet this forum is abuzz with jerks making a mountain out of every single mole hill.
> 
> ...


I wish you best of luck in your journey to bunny matches and random computer beeps.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: WWE wishes Phil Brooks 'best of luck'*



Ratedr4life said:


> That's a dig at Punk who always says "Luck is for Losers"
> 
> The link on their site literally says *WWE wishes Phil Brooks 'best of luck'*
> 
> The fact that they put best of luck in quotes says it all, these pieces of shit.


:maury

Good observation


----------



## Gojira_Shinigami (Jul 8, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

So what happens if he gets kicked in the ribs and someone takes another 20 years off his life?


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: WWE wishes Phil Brooks 'best of luck'*



mrmacman said:


> I wish you best of luck in your journey to bunny matches and random computer beeps.


You know. That might suck for some people, but I've gone on record a few times with my appreciation for the Bunny. I love the Bunny. 

I'm indifferent to the Raw GM, but going through some youtube clips of the anon GM, I've come across some memorable gems with a few wrestlers. 

Lastly, if you can't accept the WWE's brand of variety show where they have the Bunny and an anon GM and _also _wrestling and enjoyable storylines, and think that just having a few segments with a bunny and a few segments with an anon GM makes the entire show terrible, then you should probably start watching something else. You'd be doing everyone in this section a favour.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

*Re: WWE wishes Phil Brooks 'best of luck'*

ok....


----------



## hoatzin (Sep 5, 2006)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



Gojira_Shinigami said:


> So what happens if he gets kicked in the ribs and someone takes another 20 years off his life?


He'll probably protect himself more than in a wrestling match, and it wont be a roided up guy, who's 80 pounds heavier than him kicking him.

That being said, i'm thinking he loses his matches - ends up being a personality, commentator for them.


----------



## evilshade (Feb 23, 2014)

*Re: WWE wishes Phil Brooks 'best of luck'*



Roman****Empire said:


> Punk will be back. That's a guarantee...


After getting his ass whooped in the octagon Punk will come back to Vince crying :lmao :lmao


----------



## Gojira_Shinigami (Jul 8, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



hoatzin said:


> He'll probably protect himself more than in a wrestling match, and it wont be a roided up guy, who's 80 pounds heavier than him kicking him.
> 
> That being said, i'm thinking he loses his matches - ends up being a personality, commentator for them.


:agree: hehe yeah probably wont be dealing with guys much heavier than him.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*






nice interview!


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: WWE wishes Phil Brooks 'best of luck'*



The Jolly Reaper said:


> You know. That might suck for some people, but I've gone on record a few times with my appreciation for the Bunny. I love the Bunny.
> 
> I'm indifferent to the Raw GM, but going through some youtube clips of the anon GM, I've come across some memorable gems with a few wrestlers.
> 
> Lastly, if you can't accept the WWE's brand of variety show where they have the Bunny and an anon GM and _also _wrestling and enjoyable storylines, and think that just having a few segments with a bunny and a few segments with an anon GM makes the entire show terrible, then you should probably start watching something else. You'd be doing everyone in this section a favour.


I agree.

Even with the stupidest shit they put out some of them end up being funny...Now if they had competent writers than they could make all the silly angles and characters funny...Which would be a win win for everyone.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE wishes Phil Brooks 'best of luck'*

:HHH2 gonna walk Punk's first opponent to the octagon and then chant AJ Lee at him the whole time.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: WWE wishes Phil Brooks 'best of luck'*


----------



## jbhutto (Sep 9, 2014)

*Re: WWE wishes Phil Brooks 'best of luck'*

Punk's going to come back looking like Mickey Rourke.


----------



## mrmacman (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: WWE wishes Phil Brooks 'best of luck'*



The Jolly Reaper said:


> You know. That might suck for some people, but I've gone on record a few times with my appreciation for the Bunny. I love the Bunny.
> 
> I'm indifferent to the Raw GM, but going through some youtube clips of the anon GM, I've come across some memorable gems with a few wrestlers.
> 
> Lastly, if you can't accept the WWE's brand of variety show where they have the Bunny and an anon GM and _also _wrestling and enjoyable storylines, and think that just having a few segments with a bunny and a few segments with an anon GM makes the entire show terrible, then you should probably start watching something else. You'd be doing everyone in this section a favour.


Look who's bitter now.All I said was Best of Luck,just like WWE.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

PUNCTAGON.

Haters can go away. Let him try. His 1st fight will make legit numbers & I hope he gets a solid showing. Fuck, if it's in chi-town I might actually attend this.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: WWE wishes Phil Brooks 'best of luck'*


----------



## AnthonyMichaelHall (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: WWE wishes Phil Brooks 'best of luck'*

CM God is bigger than shitty fake PG WWE garbage for manchildren.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

AnthonyMichaelHall said:


> CM God is bigger than shitty fake PG WWE garbage for manchildren.


Agreed with this.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: WWE wishes Phil Brooks 'best of luck'*



AnthonyMichaelHall said:


> CM God is bigger than shitty *fake *PG WWE garbage for manchildren.


:trips7 unkout


----------



## Big Bird (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



kimino said:


> typo form/concentration
> 
> Still mods were right to move the thread, punk not only isnt asociated with wwe or any wrestling promotion, but now has a deal with a MMA promotion, if you want to keep the whole "punk is goat, let keep idolizing him threads" do open another thread about it, its not like its impossible, but this specific topic belongs here.


Punk was a wrestler for over a decade. He's not signed to any wrestling company but he is still far more heavily associated with wrestling than anything else. You tell someone that CM Punk has signed with the UFC and the first words out of their mouth will be "The wrestler lol?"

Also, the thread accumulated dozens of pages IN the WWE section. No matter how you try to spin it, moving it was dumb.



> Or maybe are you intimidated by MMA fans who dont give a shit about WWE in this forum??


I'm in this thread more than anyone else, aren't I? What exactly is _supposed_ to be intimidating about MMA discussion? You just embarrassed yourself.

Oh and I'm a kick boxer btw. Punk's technique is just not interesting and is not the discussion I'm interested in having because... I don't care. Imagine that.


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

*Re: WWE wishes Phil Brooks 'best of luck'*



Ambroseguy said:


> Why acknowledge it?


Link-bait


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

*Re: WWE wishes Phil Brooks 'best of luck'*



Mason The Mistletoe Mutilator said:


>


:ti:HA:chlol


----------



## AnthonyMichaelHall (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: WWE wishes Phil Brooks 'best of luck'*



Mason The Mistletoe Mutilator said:


> :trips7 unkout


Phillip Jack Brooks > John Lennon > Jesus

#DWI


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: WWE wishes Phil Brooks 'best of luck'*



AnthonyMichaelHall said:


> Phillip Jack Brooks > John Lennon > Jesus
> 
> #DWI


CM Punk > Everyone

:haha

The smilies were at "fake"


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: WWE wishes Phil Brooks 'best of luck'*



Godway said:


> Also a pretty good indication that they're trolling him, they referred to him as Phil Brooks. He recently bitched in both podcasts about how only his friends call him Phil.


He even has said plenty times that even most of his friends call him Punk


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: WWE wishes Phil Brooks 'best of luck'*

I'm sure HHH and Vince had a ton of laughs at Punk signing with UFC.

We know Punk's gonna get his ass kicked

Dana White knows Punk's gonna get his ass kicked (and people will pay to see it)

And ofc Vince and HHH know more then anyone that Punk will get his ass kicked, because they had to listen to his constant bitching about injuries (something ALL wrestlers deal with)


The only one who doesn't think he'll get his ass kicked is probably Punk himself.


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: WWE wishes Phil Brooks 'best of luck'*

Punk's not going to get his ass kicked vs some 0-1 and 0-2 fighters.


----------



## evilshade (Feb 23, 2014)

*Re: WWE wishes Phil Brooks 'best of luck'*

Punk's UFC run is going to be a one hit wonder because after the ass kicking he will receive in his debut match, people will know Phil Brooks is nothing more than an over-hyped punk.


----------



## hoatzin (Sep 5, 2006)

*Re: WWE wishes Phil Brooks 'best of luck'*

All in all this is pretty awesome for the guy.

He gets to train hard, get paid and live out his dream for one year. Don't care how bad he does, i'll still be tuning in.


----------



## dmccourt95 (Jul 10, 2013)

I have this worrying thought that next summer ufc will have cards with Punk and Lesnar on it(be it getting beat it or not) getting good business and wwe are still pushing Cena after a failed reigns attempt 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

With the WWE schedule he had been doing for a decade, that doesn't leave much room for training BJJ. I don't know when he started with Rener and Ryron (who are great straight BJJ coaches, not BJJ for MMA) but he can't possibly be much more than a blue belt level. 

Plus, you have the fact that he admittedly trains mostly Gi, that doesn't bode well for him. NOGI is whole different animal with different grips, positions and moves that simply do not work like they do in the Gi.

But this is all speculation.

On the other hand there are guys like Josh Barnett and Sakuraba (who also worked as a pro wrestler) who never trained in a GI, are technically a white belts but are unquestionably two of the greatest grapplers in MMA history.


----------



## Big Bird (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: WWE wishes Phil Brooks 'best of luck'*

How mad is Vince that Punk will soon be a bigger mainstream name than all his full-time guys?

It's such a great story. Punk comes in as an extra for a John Cena entrance. Makes It to a point where he outsells Cena in merchandise, sparks mainstream publicity, gets approached for movies and endorsements and...has it all given to Cena or Orton. Told he shouldn't do any of it. Misses his moment to break out as mainstream name because the company favored others.

Now He's STILL going to be bigger than those guys. A better career story in wrestling? I'm not sure.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: WWE wishes Phil Brooks 'best of luck'*

"Please stop saying mean things about us." :vince7


----------



## Impolite (Jun 29, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



Mason The Mistletoe Mutilator said:


>


Amazing.


----------



## Big Bird (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: WWE wishes Phil Brooks 'best of luck'*



sesshomaru said:


> I'm sure HHH and Vince had a ton of laughs at Punk signing with UFC.
> 
> We know Punk's gonna get his ass kicked
> 
> ...


You think they're laughing?

You think his performance in the octagon even matters?

rofl

Punk just transcended their business while dragging them through the mud. They lose so badly they've got no reason to smile.


----------



## Rexx (Oct 25, 2014)

*Re: WWE wishes Phil Brooks 'best of luck'*



AnthonyMichaelHall said:


> Phillip Jack Brooks > John Lennon > Jesus
> 
> #DWI


but how he can be better than Jesus?






If he's Jesus?


----------



## xhbkx (Jun 28, 2008)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

Can you imagine if Punk lose his first fight and Ryback is in his face and say "You wanna do it"?


----------



## gothicthug1999 (Feb 22, 2005)

*Re: WWE wishes Phil Brooks 'best of luck'*



Big Bird said:


> You think they're laughing?
> 
> You think his performance in the octagon even matters?
> 
> ...


Dude, would you seriously rub Punks nuts if he asked you to? UFC does NOT equal transcending the business. Thats blind markism big time. Remember, Lashley and Batista have done MMA too.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



xhbkx said:


> Can you imagine if Punk lose his first fight and Ryback is in his face and say "You wanna do it"?


I totally see it when Ryback in his face and say you wanna do it and Punk say I wanna do it and Ryback he say let do it. Can you imagine?


----------



## El Capitan (Dec 20, 2013)

*Re: WWE wishes Phil Brooks 'best of luck'*



sesshomaru said:


> I'm sure HHH and Vince had a ton of laughs at Punk signing with UFC.
> 
> We know Punk's gonna get his ass kicked
> 
> ...


Gets his ass kicked, makes their competition money. I don't think they'll be laughing at all.


----------



## Rexx (Oct 25, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*

"O.M.G MIKE, PUNK IS GOING FOR THE ANACONDA VISE!

HE GOT IT, WEIDMAN TAPS OUT! 

HE DID IT, HE FUCKING DIT IT! PUNK IS THE NEW MIDDLEWEIGHT CHAMPION!"

One can dream. :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Big Bird (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: WWE wishes Phil Brooks 'best of luck'*



gothicthug1999 said:


> Dude, would you seriously rub Punks nuts if he asked you to?


lol, do facts flair up the homophobia within you? Boo hoo.



> UFC does NOT equal transcending the business. Thats blind markism big time. Remember, Lashley and Batista have done MMA too.


So I'm guessing you know nothing about the MMA landscape?

Lashly and Batista never fought for Dana.

The last guy to leave the WWE for UFC with this much fanfare and publicity was....yeah, Jack, Brock Lesnar.

Crossing over from one the #1 wrestling company in America to the #1 MMA company means that Punk, like Brock, opens himself up to a whole new fan base, source of publicity and notoriety. No full-timer on the roster has the exposure that Punk will, on top of his legendary wrestling career too. 

And the mainstream takes UFC waaaay more seriously than wrestling.

Punk, in 2015, will be a bigger name than all your guys. Face it. Deal with it. Make friends with these facts. It'll be easier for you lol.


----------



## gothicthug1999 (Feb 22, 2005)

*Re: WWE wishes Phil Brooks 'best of luck'*



Big Bird said:


> lol, do facts flair up the homophobia within you? Boo hoo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh man, marks gonna mark.....you keep telling yourself what you need to yourself booboo, whatever you need to sleep at night.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: WWE wishes Phil Brooks 'best of luck'*

"You know who else is a Paul Heyman guy? Brock Lesnar"

Holy shit, looks like Paul has a great eye to spot UFC fighters. Curtis Axel better start training now.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Punk signs with UFC*

*Merged with the current Punk to UFC thread. *


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC!*



Rexx said:


> "O.M.G MIKE, PUNK IS GOING FOR THE ANACONDA VISE!
> 
> HE GOT IT, WEIDMAN TAPS OUT!
> 
> ...


*...and then he walks out through the crowd and isn't seen or heard from for another year, BUKITDANA!!!

*


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: Punk signs with UFC*

They should have his first fight either the Saturday before Wrestlemania or Summerslam

:vince3


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: Punk signs with UFC*










:lmao


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Punk signs with UFC*



Mason The Mistletoe Mutilator said:


> :lmao


There's a simple reason for that. WWE, and everything about it, are a joke, why take their dress code seriously when they aren't professional themselves.


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

*Re: WWE wishes Phil Brooks 'best of luck'*



RKeithO said:


> Punk's not going to get his ass kicked vs some 0-1 and 0-2 fighters.


You don't know that, he's never entered the octagon you have no clue how he's going to handle himself. This is all new for a 36 year old.

This will all be a waste anyways, seeing as Punk will never fight anyone credible. I do give him credit for signing at the age of 36, but I don't have much faith in him. 

Sadly a Michael Bisping fight would never happen, I would love to see Punk get crushed by him.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: WWE wishes Phil Brooks 'best of luck'*



gothicthug1999 said:


> Dude, would you seriously rub Punks nuts if he asked you to? UFC does NOT equal transcending the business. *Thats blind markism big time. Remember, Lashley and Batista have done MMA too.*


Bellator and Strike-force are the ROH and TNA of professional fighting, UFC is the WWE. Look at it that way.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: Punk signs with UFC*

They should put him against the Green Power Ranger. And yes, even he may be too much of an opponent for CM Punk despite being a complete cartoon show freak match.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

*Re: Punk signs with UFC*



THANOS said:


> There's a simple reason for that. WWE, and everything about it, are a joke, why take their dress code seriously when they aren't professional themselves.


Not only that, Dana doesn't even enforce a dress code he leaves that entirely up to the fighters


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: Punk signs with UFC*


----------



## Fanboi101 (Jul 15, 2011)

*Re: WWE wishes Phil Brooks 'best of luck'*



Big Bird said:


> So I'm guessing you know nothing about the MMA landscape?
> 
> Lashly and Batista never fought for Dana.
> 
> ...



lol take it easy with the hype... at this stage punk is nothing more than a kimbo slice C-level celebrity attraction for the ufc. If he has some success like Brock and becomes a champ, then you can talk about transcending the business. More than likely he is going to get pummeled his first fight and be forgotten though (pretty much like kimbo slice).


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: Punk signs with UFC*



vanboxmeer said:


> They should put him against the Green Power Ranger. And yes, even he may be too much of an opponent for CM Punk despite being a complete cartoon show freak match.


Make it an "exhibition fight" and it's no problem. I'd prefer to see this in Bellator though tbh. They seem to be embracing this aspect of MMA with their pro-wrestling/Japan style entrances, events like Tito/Bonnar as well. This would fit right in.

Alas it's not to be. Interested as I am in this if they make Punk's first fight a legit attempt at a UFC level fight he'll probably get run over imo.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*Re: Punk signs with UFC*

the green ranger vs cm punk

:mark: :mark: :mark:

please let this happen :steebiej

if jason david frank comes out to the green ranger theme 






:sodone:sodone:sodone


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

*Re: WWE wishes Phil Brooks 'best of luck'*



Big Bird said:


> You think they're laughing?
> 
> You think his performance in the octagon even matters?
> 
> ...


Yep. The fact that UFC would even consider Punk, with no experience, a draw proves WWE wrong.


----------



## BuffbeenStuffed (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Punk signs with UFC*

this is a spectator sport based on ppv buys, ratings, live gates and gaining interest of fans...it worked with kimbo slice, it worked with countless others, why not cm punk


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: WWE wishes Phil Brooks 'best of luck'*



SHIRLEY said:


> Yep. The fact that UFC would even consider Punk, with no experience, a draw proves WWE wrong.


Yep that was what I was saying in my other thread before it got merged in here. Either Punk is a massive draw from Dana's pov, proving WWE and haters alike wrong, or he's way more capable as a fighter than anyone here is giving him credit for, meaning he can actually fight a lot better than expected. It's really one or the other, and either point will dismiss a popular bashing point of many haters here, so it's funny :lol.

Personally, I feel it's a combo of both of the above. Dana feels Punk is a big name who well for his company as an asset like Chael does, and he feels Punk has the determination to succeed where he starts him. There are reasons why Dana never signed Angle, Lashley, Batista, or even notable fighters like Fedor and olympic wrestlers, and, for whatever reason, they didn't stop him from hiring Punk, and even flying to Chicago to personally give him the offer.


----------



## Fanboi101 (Jul 15, 2011)

*Re: WWE wishes Phil Brooks 'best of luck'*



THANOS said:


> Yep that was what I was saying in my other thread before it got merged in here. Either Punk is a massive draw from Dana's pov, proving WWE and haters alike wrong, or he's way more capable as a fighter than anyone here is giving him credit for, meaning he can actually fight a lot better than expected. It's really one or the other, and either point will dismiss a popular bashing point of many haters here, so it's funny :lol.
> 
> Personally, I feel it's a combo of both of the above. Dana feels Punk is a big name who well for his company as an asset like Chael does, and he feels Punk has the determination to succeed where he starts him. There are reasons why Dana never signed Angle, Lashley, Batista, or even notable fighters like Fedor and olympic wrestlers, and, for whatever reason, they didn't stop him from hiring Punk, and even flying to Chicago to personally give him the offer.



There are reasons those guys didn't sign with ufc but we don't know what they are. Just because Punk did, doesn't mean that Dana thought he was special compared to the others. I know Dana was interested for years in signing Fedor but couldn't agree to terms, he was also interested in Angle but it never materialized for whatever reason. I'm sure he wouldn't have turned down a big star like batista but maybe batista didn't want to jump right into the ufc and wanted to try it out at the "minor leagues" first.


----------



## BlueRover (Jun 26, 2010)

*Re: Punk signs with UFC*

And another thing - let's see how the "self-processed atheist jerk" will handle himself against the heavily religious competitors of UFC.


----------



## BlueRover (Jun 26, 2010)

*Re: WWE wishes Phil Brooks 'best of luck'*



SHIRLEY said:


> Yep. The fact that UFC would even consider Punk, with no experience, a draw proves WWE wrong.



And who in the hell made him a draw? Who gave him the title for over a year? Who put him in matches vs Rock, Taker, Lesnar?


----------



## Pillman's Pencil (Aug 9, 2014)

*Re: Punk signs with UFC*

Dana didn't want Kurt Angle. He is the last person I'd want to face when you look at this pic.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: WWE wishes Phil Brooks 'best of luck'*



BlueRover said:


> And who in the hell made him a draw? Who gave him the title for over a year? Who put him in matches vs Rock, Taker, Lesnar?


Are you Vince's personal massager by any chance?

None of that even matters now. They signed him for a reason. Both camps are going to be bringing in the $.


----------



## Immortal_Phenom (Apr 7, 2014)

*Re: Punk signs with UFC*

One thing I noticed is that he's actually wearing a suit & tie. He really is being vindictive towards the WWE :lol


----------



## Japanese Puroresu (Jan 12, 2013)

*Re: Punk signs with UFC*



Pillman's Pencil said:


> Dana didn't want Kurt Angle. He is the last person I'd want to face when you look at this pic.


A guy who's a drug abuser and has suffered ridiculous amounts of concussions is not someone you'd want to sign.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: Punk signs with UFC*



BlueRover said:


> And another thing - let's see how the "self-processed atheist jerk" will handle himself against the heavily religious competitors of UFC.


What, are they going to punch him harder for their god or something? :hmm:


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Punk signs with UFC*

I dont see the issue for UFC its tickets in the bank, the news stories alone from this have proved first fight night sold. For punk, he's probably always been asked and thought about it, during Gracie training and personal interest, someone offers few hundred grand for him to take a shot and find out. 

so why not? it makes sense for both parties. Its best for buiness!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Punk signs with UFC*










*Cute picture from last night :aj3 /\unk2*


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

*Re: Punk signs with UFC*

It's hilarious how many people don't know anything about MMA acting like they know everything. 

This was good for business, that's about it, and UFC DESPERATELY needs the jolt in their business right now. They lack stars and Punk might be the shot in the arm they need for a year or two. If "competitive" fights mattered, business wouldn't be in the toilet right now like it is. Exactly why the UFC is building their company around Conor McGregor and are signing Punk and probably Lesnar next year. UFC did AWFUL PPV Business in 2014 due to lack of stars, no one wants to talk up a fight in the elite level and you got bums like Demitrious Johnson headlining a PPV. Sure, you'll piss off the minority in the hardcore fans, but those hardcore fans are the ones they catered to this last year, with 50 fights a year, and business was way down. You gotta cater to the casuals in the PPV business.

He'll be in one fight in the HUNDREDS of fights that the UFC will put on in 2015, and I guarantee you Punk's will be in the top 5 most talked about. Stop being butthurt, this is prize fighting, and UFC's business is in the toilet, and had they not signed him, Bellator would have and would have done gangbuster numbers. If you are Dana White, you CAN'T let that happen as a promoter.


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

Still trending on Twitter 24 hours later. Shuts down prowrestlingtees.com until tomorrow after breaking The Bullet Clubs record for top selling shirt.


----------



## CZWRUBE (Nov 6, 2013)

*Re: UFC Interested In Signing Former WWE Star CM Punk*



RugbyReindeer said:


> Bam Bam Bigelow was one of the hardest men in wrestling before going into MMA and he crumbled in his first fight. I don't see what chance Punk would have.


Bam bam went to MMa wow I didn't know that. and that's kinda shocking that he did bad. But I guess its differnet training im sure. I hope CM Punk does good in UFC.


----------



## nkjimipink (Jun 26, 2013)

Lol ufc really banking everything on this bum.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Punk signs with UFC*



TakeMyGun said:


> It's hilarious how many people don't know anything about MMA acting like they know everything.
> 
> This was good for business, that's about it, and UFC DESPERATELY needs the jolt in their business right now. They lack stars and Punk might be the shot in the arm they need for a year or two. If "competitive" fights mattered, business wouldn't be in the toilet right now like it is. Exactly why the UFC is building their company around Conor McGregor and are signing Punk and probably Lesnar next year. UFC did AWFUL PPV Business in 2014 due to lack of stars, no one wants to talk up a fight in the elite level and you got bums like Demitrious Johnson headlining a PPV. Sure, you'll piss off the minority in the hardcore fans, but those hardcore fans are the ones they catered to this last year, with 50 fights a year, and business was way down. You gotta cater to the casuals in the PPV business.
> 
> He'll be in one fight in the HUNDREDS of fights that the UFC will put on in 2015, and I guarantee you Punk's will be in the top 5 most talked about. Stop being butthurt, this is prize fighting, and UFC's business is in the toilet, and had they not signed him, Bellator would have and would have done gangbuster numbers. If you are Dana White, you CAN'T let that happen as a promoter.


:clap It's just business. No one expects Punk to go and beat the elite fighters of the middleweight or welterweight division. It just isn't going to happen. He is not an outstanding athlete in any sense of the word and he does not have anywhere near enough experience or training to do that. 

In order for UFC to make money on him they'll have to put him in with ''Bums'' for 2 or 3 fights to make him look good because they have to protect their asset and then they are going to fast track him into a fight with a name fighter. 

In all likelihood Punk is going to take a serious beating when that happens but they will have capitalized on his name and made some $ in the process. 

I have no doubt that this going to be a very short term deal in which Punk gets to realize a dream and fight in the UFC and they get to make some $ off his name in the process. It's more of a publicity stunt than anything else imo but we'll all be watching his first fight regardless.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

can anyone fill me in on why the power rangers guy keep calling for a cm punk fight? and has been for about 4 years?


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

5 Golden Ings said:


> can anyone fill me in on why the power rangers guy keep calling for a cm punk fight? and has been for about 4 years?


$$$$


----------



## goldigga (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: Punk signs with UFC*



Santa Banks said:


> *Cute picture from last night :aj3 /\unk2*



AJ...














They're a cute couple


----------



## GGGGGGGG_G_UNIT (Jul 28, 2014)

I've lost all respect for ufc, If they can't push real athlete's and instead need to rely on washed up actors to sell ppvs it speaks volumes about their so called '' sport'' 

This aint a sport it's one step above pro wrestling and two steps above American gladiators, I'd put ufc in the same category as the tour de france, it's an entertainment spectacle not a sport 


too be even more blunt about it though, their are no real sports anymore, Every '' professional'' sport is the same these days, milk sponsors, find a poster boy, allow drug cheats to return to the sport 2 later after being caught cheating the system,

what else really needs to be said ? if you want to watch a real sport with real athlete's you're better of heading down to you're local sporting field on the weekend, atleast the kids and adults competing their do it for love and it's an even playing field, if you're good enough to succeed on you're own merit you will,

it's sad this generation only cares about wealth and fame, these guys will never feel the high you get from competing for the love and you're own self respect, how anybody can feel good about them self playing on performances enhances is beyond me, by taking the drugs you're admitting you suck and aint got what it takes, how does a person who thinks so little of themselves look in the mirror ? 

I really want to know because I would rather say I competed in the Olympics clean, than win a bronze medal I didn't earn and worse than that know I stole the medal from clean hard working honest people, I'd end up having to come forward like the amercian female runner did a few years back, the guilt would eat me alive like it did too her,


----------



## Big Bird (Nov 24, 2014)

GGGGGGGG_G_UNIT said:


> too be even more blunt about it though, their are no real sports anymore, Every '' professional'' sport is the same these days, milk sponsors, find a poster boy, allow drug cheats to return to the sport 2 later after being caught cheating the system,
> 
> *Real sport still exists. Even if you don't believe in the televised stuff: the spirit of competition and athleticism isn't something that just disappears from the earth. It may not be on tv, if it ever was, but like you say below, it's present on every local sporting field. It's in all of us who have ever decided to pick up a ball or a bat or put on gloves.
> 
> ...



Hope I made any sense.



Santa Banks said:


> *Cute picture from last night :aj3 /\unk2*


I wouldn't even know how to handle those quads on AJ...


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

I hope they have video of Rousey, Cormier, Sonnen & Helwani marking the fuck out when they heard about Punk signing.

The videos would be hilarious.

If Punk's in the next UFC game, I'd totally buy it.


----------



## Immortal_Phenom (Apr 7, 2014)

Nothing would be more funny than Vince, Steph, & HHH showing up to his first fight, then LAUGHING THEIR ASSES OFF & pointing at him from the front row when he loses

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: Punk signs with UFC*



Santa Banks said:


> *Cute picture from last night :aj3 /\unk2*


She's slowly becoming midget Chyna.


----------



## Joe88 (Nov 2, 2013)

Immortal_Phenom said:


> Nothing would be more funny than Vince, Steph, & HHH showing up to his first fight, then LAUGHING THEIR ASSES OFF & pointing at him from the front row when he loses
> 
> :lmao :lmao :lmao


 Well thats foolish on there part, regardless of the actual outcome of his fight he is generating money for a competitor of their's , so if they are that petty so be it. Dana White is lauging all the way to the bank.


----------



## thaimasker (Apr 1, 2012)

I don't see the big problem with this...it doesn't de-legitimize the sport at all...mabye the process for fighters getting into the *UFC* but yeah..

If he losses 2 or 3 matches he will be out of the UFC
If he wins it will be well deserved and he'll move up and if he keeps winning and moving up it will be even more well deserved.


----------



## Babyadelic (Sep 2, 2014)

I heard he's gonna fight someone with a 0-0 record. So yeah, he's fighting UFC jobbers.


----------



## thaimasker (Apr 1, 2012)

Babyadelic said:


> I heard he's gonna fight someone with a 0-0 record. So yeah, he's fighting UFC jobbers.


there is no one with a 0-0 record. apparently the most "jobber" guy in MW is 3-2.. They would literally have to go to some gym and find a guy looking to get in pro MMA like punk. Even the power ranger guy has 4 amateur fights and 1 pro...all won too. It would be very hard to find an active fighter that has the disadvantage to punk..impossible for 1 thats in the UFC.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

Dana will find the worst possible person he can for Punk's first fight. Punk = $$$ for Dana in his first fight. There is intrigue and an entire fanbase (wrestling) filled with people have never paid attention to MMA and will tune in to see Punk fight. If he gets destroyed and humiliated in like 30 seconds then there is no intrigue for his next fight. If he wins, the intrigue continues.

Dana will do everything he can short of scripting(pun intended) to ensure Punk wins his first fight.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Oakue said:


> Dana will find the worst possible person he can for Punk's first fight. Punk = $$$ for Dana in his first fight. There is intrigue and an entire fanbase (wrestling) filled with people have never paid attention to MMA and will tune in to see Punk fight. If he gets destroyed and humiliated in like 30 seconds then there is no intrigue for his next fight. If he wins, the intrigue continues.
> 
> Dana will do everything he can short of scripting(pun intended) to ensure Punk wins his first fight.


Forget about weight, doesnt ryback is 0-0-0? Make it happen!


----------



## thaimasker (Apr 1, 2012)

Yeah I'm betting it will be some washed down 45 year old guy with like 30 fights but hasn't fought since 2008 and lost his last 7 fights in some small org
If punk still manages to loss and get KTFO I'd laugh my ass off You know people will be rooting for that type o guy just to see danas reaction lol..its a unique dynamic.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

If Punk is on the cover of EA Sports UFC 2015 or 2016, I will just die of laughter.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

TakeMyGun said:


> If Punk is on the cover of EA Sports UFC 2015 or 2016, I will just die of laughter.


Out of no where Vince will try to convince them that they want Sheamus

:maury


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

Mason The Mistletoe Mutilator said:


> Out of no where Vince'll tries to convince them that they want Sheamus
> 
> :maury


:lmao


----------



## Silver Spoon Mutha (Oct 20, 2013)

Isn't this just a work ?


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Silver Spoon Mutha said:


> Isn't this just a work ?


----------



## T-Viper (Aug 17, 2013)

TakeMyGun said:


> He'll be in one fight in the HUNDREDS of fights that the UFC will put on in 2015, and I guarantee you Punk's will be in the top 5 most talked about. Stop being butthurt, this is prize fighting, and UFC's business is in the toilet, and had they not signed him, Bellator would have and would have done gangbuster numbers. If you are Dana White, you CAN'T let that happen as a promoter.


Ya that's my thing, there's a ridiculous amount of prelim fights on every show. Most cards have 11-13 matches in total on it. There's 45 cards scheduled in 2015, which means we're looking at 500+ fights next year. 

It would be one thing if each card only had the 5 main matches or whatever, but nobody's losing their jobs here because of Punk. There's going to be a lot of guys with like 3-1 records fighting next year, and guess what nobody gives 2 shits about them. People who buy tickets don't show up to watch the prelims, a lot of the MMA journalists don't even know who some of these guys are. So ya Punk's taking up 1 of 500+ fights next year? So what? 

After that Tito vs Bonner freak show fight a lot of people took notice because of the big numbers it drew. UFC, Fox, they want interest in fights and this brings it, it gets people talking. All the hardcorew MMA fans all watched Pride. That was the land of the freak show fights! Anyone who wants to see him fail will be the first to tune in to say "I told you so".


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

This is how I see it 

Punk vs some can. They give someone to Punk with weak striking and poor BJJ.
You know the way you'd book a squash to get someone over in wrestling.

Middle of the 3rd round the guy catches Punk in a kimura. Herb Dean stops the fight.
There's an uproar in the crowd. Punk didn't tap. 
Punk is livid. Shoves Herb out of the way and makes a b-line to Dana White. 
Spits in his face through the cage.

Then out of no where....






Vince comes out and raises Dana's hand.
BAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM
Punk is laid out.
Joe Rogan stands over Punk's limp body holding a steel chair. Dana and Vince join Rogan in the octagon.
Vince picks up a mic. "Punk screwed Punk".

UFC PPV fades out.

This will set up Punk vs the UFC Authority and UFC vs WWE Invasion.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Immortal_Phenom said:


> Nothing would be more funny than Vince, Steph, & HHH showing up to his first fight, then LAUGHING THEIR ASSES OFF & pointing at him from the front row when he loses
> 
> :lmao :lmao :lmao


At least Punk has the balls to step in the octagon.


----------



## PatrickHavoc (Mar 16, 2013)

I don't get why so many people are hoping he fails at MMA, honestly it makes zero sense. Why would anyone root against the guy? Many people want him to get his ass kicked, but seriously why would you all go against him or want him to get his ass kicked in the octagon? It doesn't matter whether you hate CM Punk or not, why would you not support a guy that previously worked in a sport/entertainment that you love, it doesn't matter who it is, but anytime a guy from any form of wrestling gets placed into a proper fight surely you would want him to succeed? 

People shit on pro wrestling and most of you know that because honestly how many times have you been given a hard time for being into pro wrestling? Just imagine Punk gets a winning record in the UFC, a guy who gets called a "fake/actor" goes over to a real fight and starts taking it over. (whether he will we'll soon find out)

I wish nothing but the best for the guy and hope he does tear it up in his MMA career, and hey, maybe ONE DAY he'll come back like Brock for that Wrestlemania spot.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Jason David Frank is going to put a foot up Punk's ass imo. That guy is legit. Don't sleep on the Green Ranger.*


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

I AM Glacier said:


> This is how I see it
> 
> Punk vs some can. They give someone to Punk with weak striking and poor BJJ.
> You know the way you'd book a squash to get someone over in wrestling.
> ...














I AM Glacier said:


> Then out of no where....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's it, I've heard enough..


----------



## BlueRover (Jun 26, 2010)

PatrickHavoc said:


> I don't get why so many people are hoping he fails at MMA, honestly it makes zero sense. Why would anyone root against the guy? Many people want him to get his ass kicked, but seriously why would you all go against him or want him to get his ass kicked in the octagon? It doesn't matter whether you hate CM Punk or not, why would you not support a guy that previously worked in a sport/entertainment that you love, it doesn't matter who it is, but anytime a guy from any form of wrestling gets placed into a proper fight surely you would want him to succeed?
> 
> People shit on pro wrestling and most of you know that because honestly how many times have you been given a hard time for being into pro wrestling? Just imagine Punk gets a winning record in the UFC, a guy who gets called a "fake/actor" goes over to a real fight and starts taking it over. (whether he will we'll soon find out)
> 
> I wish nothing but the best for the guy and hope he does tear it up in his MMA career, and hey, maybe ONE DAY he'll come back like Brock for that Wrestlemania spot.


Because Punk has proved without a shadow of a doubt that he dislikes professional wrestling, was in it for nothing but the money, and has no respect for almost any of his colleagues who continues to make sacrifices to entertain the fans. He is neither a "pro wrestling guy" that pro wrestling fans can back, and the UFC rewarding him with a contact when other MMA fighters miss out is also the same reason why Paris Hilton and Kim Kardashian are famous. 

And no one needs to prove anything to UFC anymore. Brock put an end to that story.

I would back any wrestler who decides to try his luck in UFC, heck even John Cena, though I can't stand him most of the time. But never can I back someone as arrogant and as disrespectful to pro wrestling itself as Punk.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

*"Following the announcement of his UFC deal, CM Punk was the #6th most-searched term in the United States on Saturday night with over 100,000 searches. UFC was the #3 most-searched term in the US, also with more than 100,000 searches, following the Punk announcement and their UFC 181 pay-per-view.

Punk signing with UFC has received a ton of mainstream media coverage today including USA Today, Yahoo, CBS Sports, the top story on ESPN and many others"*


*"As we previously reported, CM Punk has opened an official t-shirt website over at ProWrestlingTees.com. The site is temporarily broken, as a message appears saying “CM Punk Broke Our Site!” The site is expected to be back up by Monday."*


----------



## Tangerine (Sep 15, 2014)

BlueRover said:


> Because Punk has proved without a shadow of a doubt that he dislikes professional wrestling, was in it for nothing but the money, and has no respect for almost any of his colleagues who continues to make sacrifices to entertain the fans. He is neither a "pro wrestling guy" that pro wrestling fans can back, and the UFC rewarding him with a contact when other MMA fighters miss out is also the same reason why Paris Hilton and Kim Kardashian are famous.
> 
> And no one needs to prove anything to UFC anymore. Brock put an end to that story.
> 
> I would back any wrestler who decides to try his luck in UFC, heck even John Cena, though I can't stand him most of the time. But never can I back someone as arrogant and as disrespectful to pro wrestling itself as Punk.


I'm about tired of your stupid rage-induced posts. You hate Punk, good for you. But don't speak as if nobody should support him anymore. I am a wrestling fan but I'm not a fan of the WWE anymore. And I fully support Punk in whatever he does. In my book, he was right to leave the way he did and I would be bitter towards the business too if I were in his shoes. 

You are an entitled arrogant crybaby if you think any wrestler owes anything to you or any fan. You are probably that guy that said he bought Punk's house. You do not represent my opinions so stop talking like you do.


----------



## markdeez33 (Jan 30, 2012)

I'm rooting for Punk 1000%. I hope he does well and I hope he proves that he isn't just some "phony wrestler". My eyes will be glued to the screen on the night of his debut. I just hope for his sake that it isn't a flat out embarrassment. 

I want to believe that Dana not only signed Punk because he will be a HUGE draw, but also because he has some skills that the public doesn't necessarily know about. I'm really hoping that he had some sort of "audition" for Dana, but if we go by history, that likely isn't the case. There's no way James Toney did any impressive MMA maneuvers for Dana, he got in on his Boxing credentials, alone. 

The only guy who probably had to "show & prove" was Kimbo. Lesnar already had a fight or two under his belt before he signed with the UFC. 

Either way, I hope Punk makes the critics, the naysayers, the haters, and the trolls eat crow. And I hope he makes Vince McMahon regret the way that he treated him (though I'm sure Vince already regrets it). 

The buzz surrounding this UFC signing isn't because it's some random wrestler signing with the UFC, it's because that wrestler is CM Punk. Nobody would give a damn if it was The Miz or Adam Rose or Zack Ryder or R-Truth. This is proof that Punk is a HUGE draw. How Vince didn't realize how big of a star he had under his banner, I will never, ever know. Punk is fighting for his reputation and he's fighting to help strengthen the UFC after an abysmal 2014. Let's see where this goes! DO WORK, PUNK!


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Can't wait for Punk vs the Green Ranger.


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

Arcturus said:


> *"Following the announcement of his UFC deal, CM Punk was the #6th most-searched term in the United States on Saturday night with over 100,000 searches. UFC was the #3 most-searched term in the US, also with more than 100,000 searches, following the Punk announcement and their UFC 181 pay-per-view.
> 
> Punk signing with UFC has received a ton of mainstream media coverage today including USA Today, Yahoo, CBS Sports, the top story on ESPN and many others"*
> 
> ...


:damn


----------



## Majmo_Mendez (Jul 18, 2014)

:maisie2 holy crap these guys are idiots, both Punk and Dana. Either Punk is gonna kill himself or he'll be begging Vince for atleast a part time contract, or Dana will book him only against weak opponents, pissing off every diehard UFC fanboy in existence. They both are basically willingly screwing over themselves. :maury


----------



## BlueRover (Jun 26, 2010)

Tangerine said:


> I'm about tired of your stupid rage-induced posts. You hate Punk, good for you. But don't speak as if nobody should support him anymore. I am a wrestling fan but I'm not a fan of the WWE anymore. And I fully support Punk in whatever he does. In my book, he was right to leave the way he did and I would be bitter towards the business too if I were in his shoes.
> 
> You are an entitled arrogant crybaby if you think any wrestler owes anything to you or any fan. You are probably that guy that said he bought Punk's house. You do not represent my opinions so stop talking like you do.


If two posts tire you out, you've probably got Punk's level of endurance... 

And this is not about Punk owing anything, it's about the professional wrestlers I support that Punk has either directly slammed, or suggested he is more important than.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

His debut is six or seven months away. Presumably, they'll have him train intensely during that time, under the tutelage of world-class trainers, so that he doesn't embarrass himself or the UFC.

Still, I call this signing low. Solely because of his contrived WWE fame, Punk gets a privileged opportunity over so many others who have been toiling for years. 

This move is akin to unqualified politicians getting elected to public office. They may have played by the rules, but we know they didn't win anything on proper merits.

Such is the way "sports" operates in the Age of Show Business.


----------



## dmccourt95 (Jul 10, 2013)

redban said:


> His debut is six or seven months away. Presumably, they'll have him train intensely during that time, under the tutelage of world-class trainers, so that he doesn't embarrass himself or the UFC.
> 
> Still, I call this signing low. Solely because of his contrived WWE fame, Punk gets a privileged opportunity over so many others who have been toiling for years.
> 
> ...



It's all about making money these days, if punk does well which I hope he does then this decision won't be a bad one, to really milk it his first event should be in Chicago 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Al Bundy will make Punk tap out in the first round.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

kimino said:


> Forget about weight, doesnt ryback is 0-0-0? Make it happen!


lol yea forget weight lets make the guy who need to cut around 30lbs just to make the Heavyweight limit (265 lb) fight Punk who is considering fighting at Welterweight (170lb) :lol 

I'd watch it like the train wreck it would be.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Punk haters get to use Punk's words against him and Punk marks is using WWE apologist words to support him. This is hilarious.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Majmo_Mendez said:


> :maisie2 holy crap these guys are idiots, both Punk and Dana. Either Punk is gonna kill himself or he'll be begging Vince for atleast a part time contract, or Dana will book him only against weak opponents, pissing off every diehard UFC fanboy in existence. They both are basically willingly screwing over themselves. :maury


----------



## supernova (Aug 1, 2013)

Punk will get his ass kicked unless Dana signs a tin can. Anyone who has earned a way to the UFC is really talented (and has been training years). Even a lower tiered UFC fighter is very, very talented.


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

Dana knows the business. He knows you get nothing out of tomato fights. It's like with Batista he fought a ham sandwich but he looked so bad that there's no appeal to watch him fight again. It's sink or swim because right away people will know how good you are. Punk may get 1 average fighter in but Dana signed him to make money so he's going to throw him to the wolves.

Don't expect this to go well for Punk. Funny thing is for all of the talk of part timers and celebrities stealing jobs he's now in that role. Jumped up over better talent who climbed the ranks. The difference is this is a real sport and Punk's going to get his *** kicked for the arrogance.


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: WWE wishes Phil Brooks 'best of luck'*



Big Bird said:


> lol, do facts flair up the homophobia within you? Boo hoo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Brock increased his appeal because he won the MMA Championship. Proved himself as a legitimate bad ***.

I know Punk's fans share in his delusional dreams but we all know Punk is no Brock Lesnar. He's going to embarrass himself and that's not going to increase his following.


----------



## Irish Dude (Aug 22, 2012)

Good luck to him, hope he doesn't die.


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

Luis Magalhaes said:


> Good luck to him, hope he doesn't die.


Same. I wish him luck in his new career.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

I am still in shock regarding the news :| 

He seems serious enough about the prospect but I can't help but feel this is going to end badly. Good luck Punk, just please don't end up like James Toney.


----------



## mohit9206 (Nov 17, 2013)

I want to see a storyline in which the entire UFC roster with Punk as the leader invades the WWE and tear everything apart and beat up random WWE guys like Ryback, Cena, HHH, etc. 
Jokes aside all the best to Punk in his new career. May the force be with you Punk because you're gonna need it.


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

mohit9206 said:


> I want to see a storyline in which the entire UFC roster with Punk as the leader invades the WWE and tear everything apart and beat up random WWE guys like Ryback, Cena, HHH, etc.
> Jokes aside all the best to Punk in his new career. May the force be with you Punk because you're gonna need it.


Cena will bury the UFC.


----------



## Majmo_Mendez (Jul 18, 2014)

What's really pissing me off is that he used to talk how pro wrestling is his life. Now? He acts like he's soooo above it and that he's even embarassed for his pro wrestling career. I used to be a Punk mark, but he's just a fucking sellout, nothing more.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

I think Punk will do well. I don't think he'll be champion though.


----------



## WBL Studios (Jul 5, 2013)

Wow.

Punk is so desperate to get back into WWE that he's going the Brock Lesnar route.

Wait until he gets his ass broken in half in his first match and then quits and bitches about it.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Majmo_Mendez said:


> What's really pissing me off is that he used to talk how pro wrestling is his life. Now? He acts like he's soooo above it and that he's even embarassed for his pro wrestling career. I used to be a Punk mark, but he's just a fucking sellout, nothing more.


What in the fuck are you talking about?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

Majmo_Mendez said:


> What's really pissing me off is that he used to talk how pro wrestling is his life. Now? He acts like he's soooo above it and that he's even embarassed for his pro wrestling career.


You could say that about anyone associated with the wrestling business; talents, announcers, fans, writers. Let's face it, poverty wrestling is a joke nowadays and anybody with any credibility is on their way off the sinking ship. UFC has turned pro wrestling into a legit sport and made it part of the zeitgeist. Punk has just completely owned everyone and has every right to be smug.


----------



## Impolite (Jun 29, 2014)

If Dana wants to promote pro wrestling and turn UFC into a clown show, he should book Punk against Rousey. That would do a huge buyrate and be really funny when Punk gets his ass kicked.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

I'm not an advocate for men against women violence ( which is why Cris Cyborg should never be signed ), but I would totally shell out $70 bucks to see Rousey kick his ass.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Impolite said:


> If Dana wants to promote pro wrestling and turn UFC into a clown show, he should book Punk against Rousey. That would do a huge buyrate and be really funny when Punk gets his ass kicked.


Rousey might rape him.


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

*Chael Sonnen claims to know Punks opponent *


> "I have a pretty good idea who his opponent is," said Punk. "I'm going to keep that close to the vest. It would not make sense to give him a bottom-tier guy."
> 
> Not only is it not a "bottom-tier guy," but according to Sonnen, when the opponent is finally revealed -- we will all know who he is.
> 
> Sonnen continued, "Well, he is not a bottom-tier guy, I can tell you that. You will know who he is and he will be a pretty-heavy favorite to win. Punk is not going to come in as the favorite."


Its no surprise they already know who his first fight is against, I'm sure Punk knew before he signed the contract.

But I will wait and see if it's anyone note worthy. Even if it was a bottom tier guy he would still be favored over a rookie fighter in Punk.


----------



## Krispenwah (Oct 29, 2014)

http://www.mmamania.com/2014/12/8/7...know-first-opponent-heavy-favorite-to-win-mma

Sonnen also said Punk is not there thinking in be the champ, he just wanna shows us that he can fight.

While i agree and i'm sure Punk is gonna close some mouths, him losing or winning is not the point, the simple fact that he has the cojones to do this it's admirable.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Krispenwah said:


> Sonnen also said Punk is not there thinking in be the champ, he just wanna shows us that he can fight.
> 
> While i agree and i'm sure Punk is gonna close some mouths, him losing or winning is not the point, the simple fact that he has the cojones to do this it's admirable.


I wish some of those butthurt MMA "purists" could get off their high horse and understand this instead of feeling threatened anytime MMA crosses paths with pro wrestling. They act like a bunch of damn children when comes to stuff like this.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Happy Festivus from The Costanza's said:


> *Chael Sonnen claims to know Punks opponent *
> 
> 
> Its no surprise they already know who his first fight is against, I'm sure Punk knew before he signed the contract.
> ...


It's in his best interest face someone who is at least somewhat established. If he wins, he pulls of the biggest upset in UFC history.. If he loses, it's expected and he gets respect for getting in the octagon.


----------



## thaimasker (Apr 1, 2012)

Didn't dana already say multiple times that punk will get someone inexperienced...and didn't sonnen say before UFC 181 hendricks was in a wheel chair...The guy is a known liar.

If you are gonna give him someone experienced just give him Anderson silva...it would do crazy $...over punk getting beat by some guy in the middle of the pack


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

He'll get destroyed, but I'd do Michael Bisping.

Bisping would help sell a massive fight.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

DGenerationMC said:


> I wish some of those butthurt MMA "purists" could get off their high horse and understand this instead of feeling threatened anytime MMA crosses paths with pro wrestling. They act like a bunch of damn children when comes to stuff like this.


Okay you're not an MMA fan so let me put this in sporting terms you'll understand. This is the equivalent of a 36 year old joining the Pats despite not having played football at all in his life, just a little flag football here and there. It makes a mockery of the sport. The UFC in general is meant to be the best organisation in the world. Not a place where 0-0 rookies get put into the main card.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Why don't people in this thread (the punk fans) understand he has never competed, never been kicked or punched by a pro fighter, i mean fair fucks to him for having the bottle to do this but i just can't see how he can be competitive in the ufc. It's not like he was this great amateur wrestler before pro wrestling or some stud amateur boxer or some high level kickboxer.

Yes the UFC will make money, yes a shitload of people will watch his fight so it's good for business but it's fucking retarded from a sporting sense.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Liam Miller said:


> Why don't people in this thread (the punk fans) understand he has never competed, never been kicked or punched by a pro fighter, i mean fair fucks to him for having the bottle to do this but i just can't see how he can be competitive in the ufc. It's not like he was this great amateur wrestler before pro wrestling or some stud amateur boxer or some high level kickboxer.
> 
> Yes the UFC will make money, yes a shitload of people will watch his fight so it's good for business but it's fucking retarded from a sporting sense.


Their lives are like the Inception movie, they've lived inside the Kayfabe for too long and "cannot longer tell apart reality and kayfabe" (basically idiots who think the world should go the way they want, without having any kind of negative feedback).

Does someone expect some extra special care by refs for punk? or dana telling the other fight to take it easy but dont lose? Or they will show off a good fight (violent) since the 1st fight


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)




----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

thaimasker said:


> Didn't dana already say multiple times that punk will get someone inexperienced...and didn't sonnen say before UFC 181 hendricks was in a wheel chair...The guy is a known liar.
> 
> If you are gonna give him someone experienced just give him Anderson silva...it would do crazy $...over punk getting beat by some guy in the middle of the pack


Dana's track record is he throws these guys straight into the fire. I wouldn't expect more than 1 tomato can fight. Once people see Punk fight they're going to know how good he is whether he's facing Jon Jones or a tomato can. If he's like Batista and struggling to beat a plumber right away people are going to know he's a joke. For that reason you get thrown straight into the fire. Sink or swim. It's the only way you make money off of him. He's too old to develop anyways.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

GillbergReturns said:


> Dana's track record is he throws these guys straight into the fire. I wouldn't expect more than 1 tomato can fight. Once people see Punk fight they're going to know how good he is whether he's facing Jon Jones or a tomato can. If he's like Batista and struggling to beat a plumber right away people are going to know he's a joke. For that reason you get thrown straight into the fire. Sink or swim. It's the only way you make money off of him. He's too old to develop anyways.


Still i doubt he want to fight more than this contract (well, who knows), basically he just want to keep his name relevant, and try to prove he can fight (also for the $$$) i agree with some people that this shows guts from Punk, but what they do not understand, is that people who deserve this and people who support the people who deserve this place are angry that Dana just signed him to make money and noise for the UFC, which is a good move from a business point, but still as a fan of MMA we have the right to feel disgusted, its like if your favorite band was going to have a concert in your town, but instead the people from your town decided to bring Justin Bieber beacuse he would make more money.


----------



## Krispenwah (Oct 29, 2014)

https://twitter.com/Ruthless_RL/status/542135152303144960

Gotta love Robbie lawler.


----------



## Shagz (Sep 24, 2014)

Can't wait CM Punk fighting in the UFC is going to be awesome to watch,It's going to be big business for the UFC.


----------



## Shagz (Sep 24, 2014)

XABI ALONSO'S WINNING CHRISTMAS SMILE said:


> Okay you're not an MMA fan so let me put this in sporting terms you'll understand. This is the equivalent of a 36 year old joining the Pats despite not having played football at all in his life, just a little flag football here and there. It makes a mockery of the sport. The UFC in general is meant to be the best organisation in the world. Not a place where 0-0 rookies get put into the main card.


Oh boo hoo can't you see that this is going to gain big money for the UFC and more fan's are going to watch it?. 

It worked with Lesnar he got the biggest draws ever for that company and he dominated the heavyweight division. 

CM Punk is no rookie of martial arts he has been training hard with the gracie family on and off for years. 

You see the thing is no body gives a fuck about the "sport" of MMA except for you fan boys. UFC is a pro wrestling business people want to pay to see big fight feel fights and CM Punk is a big fight feel.


----------



## Shagz (Sep 24, 2014)

Liam Miller said:


> Why don't people in this thread (the punk fans) understand he has never competed, never been kicked or punched by a pro fighter, i mean fair fucks to him for having the bottle to do this but i just can't see how he can be competitive in the ufc. It's not like he was this great amateur wrestler before pro wrestling or some stud amateur boxer or some high level kickboxer.
> 
> Yes the UFC will make money, yes a shitload of people will watch his fight so it's good for business but it's fucking retarded from a sporting sense.


Who gives a fuck people want to see CM Punk fight for real, it's going to be a huge draw you fan boys should be happy for UFC, picking up CM Punk is a big deal.


----------



## thaimasker (Apr 1, 2012)

Shagz said:


> Oh boo hoo can't you see that this is going to gain big money for the UFC and more fan's are going to watch it?.
> 
> It worked with Lesnar he got the biggest draws ever for that company and he dominated the heavyweight division.
> 
> ...


It worked for a 30 year old super athletic freak of nature, someone that was a NCAA Champion going into the thinnest divison in the UFC
It won't work for some 36 year old that trained on and off BJJ(Which is MUCH less useful than Wrestling in todays MMA..Even at Black belt level let alone white belt punk) going into divisons that are stacked with killers.

I want CM Punk to be successful in MMA but lets not be delusional here...Him fighting cans just as much as he is only gonna bring a big fight feel for so long..especially if he loses the first fight


----------



## TexasTornado (Oct 12, 2011)

XABI ALONSO'S WINNING CHRISTMAS SMILE said:


> Okay you're not an MMA fan so let me put this in sporting terms you'll understand. This is the equivalent of a 36 year old joining the Pats despite not having played football at all in his life, just a little flag football here and there. It makes a mockery of the sport. The UFC in general is meant to be the best organisation in the world. Not a place where 0-0 rookies get put into the main card.




I understand the anger the UFC fans have.. I don't however see why they are directing this anger at WWE/fans.. how many times do you see the same old "Ohh that fake wrestler is gonna get his ass kicked.." "WWE fans are 12 year olds." "WWE fans are idiots.." 
Like, just blind HATRED to the WWE and its fans for no reason.

It is the UFC these guys should be upset at, (and rightfully, many are-- on other board I post)

Just seems like they use any damn chance to shit on WWE.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Shagz said:


> Oh boo hoo can't you see that this is going to gain big money for the UFC and more fan's are going to watch it?.
> 
> It worked with Lesnar he got the biggest draws ever for that company and he dominated the heavyweight division.
> 
> ...


Thats your opinion as a wrestling fan and as a punk mark, stop trying to make it look as a fact, people dont care about the business, (Like Punk marks always used as an excuse for any draw and ratings thread related to punk) its not out business we are not getting money, we are just going to look at the epitome of media and business today, that very same thing that is killing Boxing when the fights are picked by ratings and not by ranking, the very same thing that killed TV because Kim Kardashian is popular and make money. But of course you wont aknowledge that, since almost all of our society are just hypocrits that just want the things go their way.

You can have many opinions, but if i were a rookie/amateur fighting i would dislike this guy who was given the chance that others deserve, not that is wrong from a business point, but still you cant deny people their rights to complain.


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

Shagz said:


> Who gives a fuck people want to see CM Punk fight for real, it's going to be a huge draw you fan boys should be happy for UFC, picking up CM Punk is a big deal.


If WWE signed let's say Tito Ortiz how many wrestling fans would be throwing a hissy fit because they're pushing outsiders over wrestlers?

Hell with wrestling at least it's entertainment in MMA it's suppose to be world class fighting and you have a promoter who likes to bring in a circus just to promote a false belief that MMA is superior to all other sports. Your hero Punk tried MMA and looked like a fool bow down and worship MMA.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Shagz said:


> Oh boo hoo can't you see that this is going to gain big money for the UFC and more fan's are going to watch it?.
> 
> It worked with Lesnar he got the biggest draws ever for that company and he dominated the heavyweight division.
> 
> ...


Its not going to get the UFC big money. They might see a small increase in buyrates for Punk's first fight. He is not even remotely close to Lesnar who actually had a legit wrestling background. Casually rolling in a BJJ class on and off does not make you an expert. He's not very good at BJJ and his striking will be basic as fuck. I think you'll find the majority of MMA fans care about the sport. Its you who is in the minority son. CM Punk does not have a big fight feel. He has a freakshow, lets watch to see what happens feel. 



Shagz said:


> Who gives a fuck people want to see CM Punk fight for real, it's going to be a huge draw you fan boys should be happy for UFC, *picking up CM Punk is a big deal*.


It really isn't.



TexasTornado said:


> I understand the anger the UFC fans have.. I don't however see why they are directing this anger at WWE/fans.. how many times do you see the same old "Ohh that fake wrestler is gonna get his ass kicked.." "WWE fans are 12 year olds." "WWE fans are idiots.."
> Like, just blind HATRED to the WWE and its fans for no reason.
> 
> It is the UFC these guys should be upset at, (and rightfully, many are-- on other board I post)
> ...


I have no ill will towards Punk personally. If he wants to fight i'm not going to hold it against him. However this is a wrestling forum so naturally people are going to direct their hate more towards the wrestler. Personally i'm more annoyed that blokes like Punk get signed ahead of legit fighters like Ben Askren, Liam McGeary, Will Brooks, Michael Chandler, Marlon Moraes etc etc (obviously not all of these guys might want to come to the ufc/ufc has tried to sign them) who would benefit the UFC and provide some genuine challenging fights.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

XABI ALONSO'S WINNING CHRISTMAS SMILE said:


> Its not going to get the UFC big money. They might see a small increase in buyrates for Punk's first fight. He is not even remotely close to Lesnar who actually had a legit wrestling background. Casually rolling in a BJJ class on and off does not make you an expert. He's not very good at BJJ and his striking will be basic as fuck. I think you'll find the majority of MMA fans care about the sport. Its you who is in the minority son. CM Punk does not have a big fight feel. He has a freakshow, lets watch to see what happens feel.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A classy response from a fan of a classy player like Xabi Alonso


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

I wish there was a way I could see how much shit Punk is getting over this in comparison to Dana. 'Cause from what I've seen, the flack for Dana is minimal and that's hilarious. I really hope I'm wrong about that though. I get where the purists are coming from, although I am a casual UFC fan at best. Which is why you don't see me in this section pretending to know what I'm talking about. The reason I consider myself casual is because I don't throw money @ UFC ( save for one PPV )or watch it regularly ( although I'd pay to see Conor fight live ) so I am not compelled to complain about anything. It's good to see that most of you know that this is primarily a business move and done to ensure UFC stays up. Sadly though, some business moves come at the price of integrity.

That being said I am not sure how many of the Punk/WWE fans this will bring in will actually put money into UFC. Some have claimed they will buy PPVs while I'm sure others will not. So in the end we'll just have to see if Dana's move was worth it. Dana may have overestimated the impact this will have on UFC, maybe not. If this does the UFC no favours at all financial or otherwise then it needs to stop.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

CHAMPviaDQ said:


> I wish there was a way I could see how much shit Punk is getting over this in comparison to Dana. 'Cause from what I've seen, the flack for Dana is minimal and that's hilarious. I really hope I'm wrong about that though. I get where the purists are coming from, although I am a casual UFC fan at best. Which is why you don't see me in this section pretending to know what I'm talking about. The reason I consider myself casual is because I don't throw money @ UFC ( save for one PPV )or watch it regularly ( although I'd pay to see Conor fight live ) so I am not compelled to complain about anything. It's good to see that most of you know that this is primarily a business move and done to ensure UFC stays up. Sadly though, some business moves come at the price of integrity.
> 
> That being said I am not sure how many of the Punk/WWE fans this will bring in will actually put money into UFC. Some have claimed they will buy PPVs while I'm sure others will not. So in the end we'll just have to see if Dana's move was worth it. Dana may have overestimated the impact this will have on UFC, maybe not. If this does the UFC no favours at all financial or otherwise then it needs to stop.



As other said, its probabily because this is a wrestling forum and this is punk thread, probabily in MMA forums they are bashing Dana too, Who knows.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

Well I would hope they are because this is ultimately his decision.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

CHAMPviaDQ said:


> Well I would hope they are because this is ultimately his decision.


At the end its his fault(dana), but at the end of the day punk accepted the deal, so its not werid this backlash, since he accepted the deal, if he were to refuse the deal and said that he was going to earn that place, some people will call him an stupid for not accpeting(even people that today bash punk for accepting), and other would idolize him for respecting the MMA world and doing things the right way. The smart and the right ways are not always the same, and there will always be conflict.


----------



## Krispenwah (Oct 29, 2014)

XABI ALONSO'S WINNING CHRISTMAS SMILE said:


> Its not going to get the UFC big money. They might see a small increase in buyrates for Punk's first fight. He is not even remotely close to Lesnar who actually had a legit wrestling background. Casually rolling in a BJJ class on and off does not make you an expert. He's not very good at BJJ and his striking will be basic as fuck. I think you'll find the majority of MMA fans care about the sport. Its you who is in the minority son. CM Punk does not have a big fight feel. He has a freakshow, lets watch to see what happens feel.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not the first one to say this, Cm Punk has created an immense buzz in all mainstream media, guy is going to become one of the most, if not the most popular fighter in history, the people that is going to tune the PPV only to see if Punk is going to succeed or fail in his first fight, is gonna make Dana a lot of money, you know how big is this when punk is probably the first debuting fighter to gets his own conference press. 

From a business perspective, this is a genius move by Dana White, also Punk signing is not going to stop Dana signing another fighters, i don't see the point to cry about that.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

> Cole Miller ✔ @colemillerATT
> I've trained with @CMPunk he will beat guys in the @ufc. All the haters can suck it.


-


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

Punk is gonna get some legit heat once he wins his first fight.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)




----------



## PunkDrunk (Jul 23, 2011)

Go to any MMA forum and see their response. The majority hate the very idea of it.
Many say they wont purchase any ppv with him in it, and if you think wrestling fans who didnt pay to see him actually wrestle will stump up the fall in numbers, never mind increase, then youre drunk.
Hes doing everything he said he hated on the podcast to the UFC guys, but i guess morals only count when its you affected.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Nothing against punk, like i said before props to him for having the bottle. My problem is with Dana, Zuffa and punk fans not all but the ones who blindly think he'll make waves in the UFC.

But i'll watch no matter how much i dislike the idea and i guess that's what matters.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

PunkDrunk said:


> Go to any MMA forum and see their response. The majority hate the very idea of it.
> Many say they wont purchase any ppv with him in it, and if you think wrestling fans who didnt pay to see him actually wrestle will stump up the fall in numbers, never mind increase, then youre drunk.
> Hes doing everything he said he hated on the podcast to the UFC guys, but i guess morals only count when its you affected.


I'm not so sure about that, his signing with the UFC has gotten monumental coverage, I mean Boxing/Soccer levels of coverage by mainstream media across the U.S and UK, you even had people like Ricky Gervais tweeting about it, I am sure there will be a hell of a lot of interest for his first fight, and theres a lot of speculation going around right now that it'll be either Michael Bisping or Rich Franklin as Punk has apparently said he does not want to be thrown to the Lions but he doesn't exactly want a gimme fight either.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Arcturus said:


> I'm not so sure about that, his signing with the UFC has gotten monumental coverage, I mean Boxing/Soccer levels of coverage by mainstream media across the U.S and UK, you even had people like Ricky Gervais tweeting about it, I am sure there will be a hell of a lot of interest for his first fight, and theres a lot of speculation going around right now that it'll be either Michael Bisping or Rich Franklin as Punk has apparently said he does not want to be thrown to the Lions but he doesn't exactly want a gimme fight either.



:lol Punk wants none of Bisping or Franklin, that is a bad bad night for Phil.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

Liam Miller said:


> :lol Punk wants none of Bisping or Franklin, that is a bad bad night for Phil.


Well, Franklin's best days are behind him but of course he is still a major threat and would still be the heavy favorite but Punk's just got to hope he's lost a lot of that speed & endurance he had back in 2006, of course teh Franklin of 2006 would absolutely murder Punk inside 30 seconds, but the Franklin that fought Cung Le looked like a completely different person, Bisping again is probably on the downward slide as far as his career goes and he doesn't really have outright KO power so at least that way he could probably beat Punk in a convincing UD but then again Punk's chin may be made of sponge so who knows.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Arcturus said:


> Well, Franklin's best days are behind him but of course he is still a major threat and would still be the heavy favorite but Punk's just got to hope he's lost a lot of that speed & endurance he had back in 2006, Bisping again is probably on the downward slide as far as his career goes and he doesn't really have outright KO power so at least that way he could probably beat Punk in a convincing UD but then again Punk's chin may be made of sponge so who knows.


Best days or not, franklin Ko's him early and bisping would just kick box him for 3 rounds it'll be a sparring match for him or he'd sub him for the laughs.

I can't see dana giving him someone at the level of Bisping.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

Liam Miller said:


> Best days or not, franklin Ko's him early and bisping would just kick box him for 3 rounds it'll be a sparring match for him or he'd sub him for the laughs.
> 
> I can't see dana giving him someone at the level of Bisping.


But the thing is Bisping has asked for the fight, and Chael Sonnen said yesterday that he knows who the opponent is and it's said to be a "big name" so many people think it's either Franklin or Bisping, but yes Bisping has asked for the fight.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Arcturus said:


> But the thing is Bisping has asked for the fight, and Chael Sonnen said yesterday that he knows who the opponent is and it's said to be a "big name" so many people think it's either Franklin or Bisping, but yes Bisping has asked for the fight.


Bisping loves talking shit and he knows calling out punk gains him some attention, the fight does nothing for bisping from a sporting sense but it would sell and bisping knows this. Bisping doesn't come out looking great however the fight went down, if he beats him then he should have, if somehow punk won then bisping becomes the laughing stock of MMA.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*I can't see them putting straight in with a big name but I'd love to see it. Chuck him in at the deep end and let's see if he can swim!*


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

I got a question 

People are saying "WHAT A DRAW, WHAT A DRAW!!!"

Who cares how much of a draw someone is??

Do you only like athletes who are "draws"

If you are even close to an MMA fan shouldn't credentials and proven ability come first?

If Nicolas Cage signed with the Cowboys would people watch? Yes

Would it help the sport and make anyone associated look like idiots? Yes

Trading creditability for money is mickey mouse bullshit that pushes away the hardcore for a short term boost that never sticks


----------



## Sugar/Sucre (Nov 25, 2014)

I dont wanna pay to buy a ufc payperview but I wanna see punk so theres a bar, down by where, I live. I gotta watch it with the old drunken turds with the smelly beards, thanks a lot cmpunk :-(


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

UFC is really desperate now


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

stevefox1200 said:


> I got a question
> 
> People are saying "WHAT A DRAW, WHAT A DRAW!!!"
> 
> ...


*If CM Punk signed for the Dallas Cowboys, I would watch them a hell of a lot more than I currently do.

*


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

stevefox1200 said:


> I got a question
> 
> People are saying "WHAT A DRAW, WHAT A DRAW!!!"
> 
> ...


Yes to the bold but UFC as a company only really care about the money.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

MrJamesJepsan said:


> UFC is really desperate now


You know what was a desperate move? Airing a reality television show based around no-name fighters. Sometimes you gotta be desperate to succeed.

And why do people not understand the audience that hates Punk are going to be the first ones to tune in. It's not like he's headlining the July 4th weekend show, he'll be one fight on the card, and it'll do good business.


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

just1988 said:


> *If CM Punk signed for the Dallas Cowboys, I would watch them a hell of a lot more than I currently do.
> 
> *


Not after they went 0-16. People don't pay for crap products. It's why Punk won't last more than 2 fights. He'll get his *** kicked and that will be it.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

GillbergReturns said:


> Not after they went 0-16. People don't pay for crap products. It's why Punk won't last more than 2 fights. He'll get his *** kicked and that will be it.


He's going to fight cans and have the decks stacked for him. Chances are, he'll win two fights again cans, then they'll put him in with Bisping to make one of the biggest fights of whatever year it takes place, and then he'll lose and that's that.


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

TakeMyGun said:


> He's going to fight cans and have the decks stacked for him. Chances are, he'll win two fights again cans, then they'll put him in with Bisping to make one of the biggest fights of whatever year it takes place, and then he'll lose and that's that.


His skills are going to be on display against a tomato can too. Right away people are going to know just how talented he is and that's why he won't get very many warm up fights. Brock Lesnar fought Frank Mir in his first UFC fight. Dana is going to throw you into the fire as quick as possible. Maybe he gets 1 or 2 tomato cans but they're already lining opponents for him. It's sink or swim and Dana doesn't really care either way. Either Punk will swim and become a good draw for him or he'll embarrass himself and Dana will use that to show how inferior wrestling is.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

MrJamesJepsan said:


> UFC is really desperate now


Not really, when you think about it 2015 and beyond is starting to look really rosy for the UFC, Rebook deal is sure to make the brand synonymous with the sport increasing global awareness. Jones/Cormier, Anderson/Diaz, McGregor/Aldo, Rousey/Holm, Weidman/Belfort, the ever likelihood that Brock will re-sign with the UFC post Wrestlemania and the return of GSP which will mean 2 of their biggest ever draws are back.... when you take all those things into consideration it makes the immediate future for the UFC look pretty damn bright.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

The reebok deal is horrible for many of the fighters, as it stands looking from the outside in and judging from what Brendan schaub recently said.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

Rather intrigued by this. Lots of discussion who Punk will face and whether he'll get given a big fight or cans but I think the first point that needs to be addressed is can Punk step up? With no real experience fighting competitively besides being a hobbyist with BJJ, it's hard to place how he'll fair against any manner of opponent however, I'd go very well to assume the Gracie's will be having him spar intensely during his training but, Punk really needs to get his wrestling & striking game up as BJJ hasn't really been dominant as it used to be over the past while.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

Arcturus said:


> Not really, when you think about it 2015 and beyond is starting to look really rosy for the UFC, Rebook deal is sure to make the brand synonymous with the sport increasing global awareness. Jones/Cormier, Anderson/Diaz, McGregor/Aldo, Rousey/Holm, Weidman/Belfort, the ever likelihood that Brock will re-sign with the UFC post Wrestlemania and the return of GSP which will mean 2 of their biggest ever draws are back.... when you take all those things into consideration it makes the immediate future for the UFC look pretty damn bright.


Everyone is going to get injured


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Liam Miller said:


> The reebok deal is horrible for many of the fighters, as it stands looking from the outside in and judging from what Brendan schaub recently said.


Honestly, why would anyone care about anything Brendan Schaub says? That guy got exposed by Rogan as the most delusional person on the planet. The guy thinks he is an elite heavyweight ffs. He's been KTFO'd too many times.


----------



## cazwell (Feb 19, 2014)

I believe he'll need a lot of in ring work to get him used to the transition change but a lot of people are treating him like he's got no experience in MMA at all. Give the guy a chance, just because he was an employee of WWE doesn't mean he's not good at MMA. I'm intrigued.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Trifektah said:


> Honestly, why would anyone care about anything Brendan Schaub says? That guy got exposed by Rogan as the most delusional person on the planet. The guy thinks he is an elite heavyweight ffs. He's been KTFO'd too many times.


Well that's not the point, i don't care for Brendan but the fact he got paid the least he has ever done in the UFC because of sponsors pulling out due to the reebok deal. That has got to be alarming for many of the lower/mid level guys, fighters don't get paid enough as it is but that is a completely different matter.

But who knows maybe the Reebok deal will be better for the fighters once it kicks in.


----------



## Armani (Aug 22, 2014)

Holly shit. He's already bigger than ever.


----------



## Green (Dec 12, 2006)

TakeMyGun said:


> He's going to fight cans and have the decks stacked for him. Chances are, he'll win two fights again cans, then they'll put him in with Bisping to make one of the biggest fights of whatever year it takes place, and then he'll lose and that's that.


Pretty much this. Though UFC might have plans for him to take up announcing after he finishes fighting. Would make a ton of sense IMO


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

Green said:


> Pretty much this. Though UFC might have plans for him to take up announcing after he finishes fighting. Would make a ton of sense IMO


Yep, even if CM Punk has 6 fights in the octagon and loses 3 and wins 3, I can't see how they will not offer him some form of announcing job after that, in all likelihood he may never set foot in a WWE ring again, at least not for the next 5-6 years anyway.


----------



## BKendrickBestINTW (Sep 15, 2014)

Vince will be hoping Punk loses at first possibly out of spite and fear of looking like a horrible businessman. "You're letting go of the guy that did a million plus buys on PPV?" is what Dana White would say. Yet the best thing the WWE could do is pray that Punk wins all his fights and possibly beats someone like Robbie Lawler, because like it or not, even though he will be in the UFC for maybe up to 3 years, people will always see hima as a WWE guy. That will never change.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

BKendrickBestINTW said:


> Vince will be hoping Punk loses at first possibly out of spite and fear of looking like a horrible businessman. "You're letting go of the guy that did a million plus buys on PPV?" is what Dana White would say. Yet the best thing the WWE could do is pray that Punk wins all his fights and possibly beats someone like Robbie Lawler, because like it or not, even though he will be in the UFC for maybe up to 3 years, people will always see hima as a WWE guy. That will never change.


Vince needs to focus more now on trying to keep Brock Lesnar post Wrestlemania who is starting to look like a dead cert to return to the UFC, that'll mean the UFC will hold 2 major draws of his, also with GSP returning that gets more eyes back on the product, it would not surprise me at all also if Bobby Lashley wins his next fight in Bellator and is signed by the UFC.

That'll mean a whole UFC roster stacked with draws once again, Vince needs somebody to tell him this likely scenario, it's really scary how out of touch he has become.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

The funniest thing about this is that hardcore UFC fans are complaining about Punk waltzing right into the UFC and getting opportunities while other guys are having to work their way up.

Sounds awfully familiar doesn't it?




Armani said:


> Holly shit. He's already bigger than ever.


Doesn't mean much. Hes the only one out of the three that has something big like that going on at the moment. It'll die down.


----------



## Armani (Aug 22, 2014)

WrestlingforEverII said:


> The funniest thing about this is that hardcore UFC fans are complaining about Punk waltzing right into the UFC and getting opportunities while other guys are having to work their way up.
> 
> Sounds awfully familiar doesn't it?
> 
> ...


That's more mainstream than WM so :draper2


----------



## Krispenwah (Oct 29, 2014)

WrestlingforEverII said:


> The funniest thing about this is that hardcore UFC fans are complaining about Punk waltzing right into the UFC and getting opportunities while other guys are having to work their way up.
> 
> Sounds awfully familiar doesn't it?
> 
> ...


Cm Punk is not taking opportunities from anybody, he's in one fight in the card in between many others.


----------



## WWF/E (Mar 5, 2011)

CNB said:


> Dana White is the ultimate master poker face. Keeping his cards close to his chest and hoping that people don't notice what he's up to.
> 
> People love seeing WWE 'Entertainers' fight for real. This ideal that a 'fake' wrestler could be 'exposed' draws great interest. For massive WWE fans it also draws well, fans are eager to witness their heroes live up to this expectations we place on them. Brock Lesnar is factually the biggest draw the UFC ever had. They threw him immediately towards the most highly trained, seasoned veterans of the UFC. Brock Lesnar with seemingly no octogon experience, managed to hold his own and become the UFC Champion. Amazing feat. Dana White's business model has deteriorated immensely ever since. It's not just Brock Lesnar however.
> 
> ...


Best post in here.


----------



## Impolite (Jun 29, 2014)

Armani said:


> Holly shit. He's already bigger than ever.


You're mistaking interest for people googling him because they've never heard of him. Punk having by far the lowest average over time shows just how small time he is despite the big jump from the UFC signing.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Krispenwah said:


> Cm Punk is not taking opportunities from anybody, he's in one fight in the card in between many others.


Doesn't matter. Thats not the whole point of it all.

Hes waltzing right into a huge UFC deal, he will be getting monster looks, promotion, and exposure and there are fans and even mma fighters who oppose this happening and back up this claim. 

Don't shoot the messenger, just calling it like I see it so far. 

Punk has now turned into the outsider coming in and stepping over other people rising to the top. Same thing that people were oh so up in arms about when Punk was on the other side of the fence while bigger names returned to the WWE to receive big opportunes.

The tides have turned.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

WrestlingforEverII said:


> Doesn't matter. Thats not the whole point of it all.
> 
> Hes waltzing right into a huge UFC deal, he will be getting monster looks, promotion, and exposure and there are fans and even mma fighters who oppose this happening and back up this claim.
> 
> ...


I'm pretty sure that Punk spoke about this in-depth with Lorenzo/Dana but from what it seems so far, if they flew out to Chicago to meet Punk to discuss this deal, it means THEY really wanted him..and what the hell would you do if you were Punk, turn them down?


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

http://www.rollingstone.com/culture...-wwe-and-getting-punched-in-the-face-20141210

CM Punk interview talking about UFC, AJ Lee's reaction, WWE etc. Also exclusive interview with Punk on FS1 on 11ET


----------



## PunkDrunk (Jul 23, 2011)

Arcturus said:


> I'm pretty sure that Punk spoke about this in-depth with Lorenzo/Dana but from what it seems so far, if they flew out to Chicago to meet Punk to discuss this deal, it means THEY really wanted him..and what the hell would you do if you were Punk, turn them down?


And its the WWE who wants brock / rock etc yet thats the end of the world..


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

I bet those MMA purists appreciate Brock Lesnar now.............


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

JY57 said:


> http://www.rollingstone.com/culture...-wwe-and-getting-punched-in-the-face-20141210
> 
> CM Punk interview talking about UFC, AJ Lee's reaction, WWE etc. Also exclusive interview with Punk on FS1 on 11ET


That's a really great article. I'll post some of the highlights.



> _Are critics not being realistic about what a win-win this is for you and the company?_
> 
> I definitely do think it's a win-win for myself and the UFC, *but I will be quick to point out that, normally, the first person to tell you that something's impossible has already failed at it.* And this is not me passing judgment on anyone else. It's just my perception of things. There's a very real possibility that whatever anybody's definition of failure is, that might happen to me, but I'm confident it won't, because I believe in myself and I believe in my ability. *All this is me; it's my life. I've seen some people get really bent out of shape about it, and that I can't really spend time trying to grasp. If you're really that upset about it, you're going to see me get punched in the face, so it's a win-win for you too.*
> 
> ...


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

@PendredMMA: This punk is going to be 'one & done' in the UFC. It looks like I will be that one. 
#JustWonTheLottery http://t.co/KVvwe2WXqE

It looks like Cathal Pendred is Punk's first opponent according to this tweet.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

This Pendred guy is no slouch. 9-0-1 since his last loss in 2010. 2-0 in the UFC with an upcoming fight on January 18th. Should be a real battle-test for Punk.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

lol, definite bullshit from Pendred, same as when Conor (his team mate)'announced' he was fighting Sanchez in mexico. Hes just trying to get his name in the discussion and who could blame him, easy money.


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

He isn't fighting Pendred. He will fight a tomato can the UFC signs. Pendred won't be waiting a year to fight him, and he'll probably lose his next fight, because he really isn't UFC level. That said, he would probably kill Punk. Dana would suck as much cash out of Punk as possible.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Damn. It sounded too good to be true. Tomato can it is then :lol


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

I wonder why the UFC fighters who have supported Punk, wished him luck and said they'll help him out haven't caught shit from people.

I mean, if you're gonna treat Punk like a leper why not do the same to those who won't bury him?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Green said:


> Pretty much this. Though UFC might have plans for him to take up announcing after he finishes fighting. Would make a ton of sense IMO


This probably is the endgame for Punk and UFC. The guy probably can't fight up to a professional level (i mean he's starting out mid/late 30s), but he certainly can talk. He's still going to gain everyone's respect most likely. What better way to learn the most you can out of this sport than by actually participating in it?


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

unrealted; mrmr have fun modding the nights of Punk's fights. lesnar fights brought out the worst of the worst on this forum. good luck with that shit.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

If punk fights anyone with 2-3 fights or more that shit should not be commissioned.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Pendred is a can, don't let his record fool you.

I just saw that tweet and thought i'd post it.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

MrMister said:


> This probably is the endgame for Punk and UFC. The guy probably can't fight up to a professional level (i mean he's starting out mid/late 30s), but he certainly can talk. He's still going to gain everyone's respect most likely. What better way to learn the most you can out of this sport than by actually participating in it?


Punk as a replacement for Joe Rogan down the line :hmm: I could dig that.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

I honestly doubt Punk is facing Pendred simply because I don't think Punk will feel right at 170


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Arcturus said:


> I honestly doubt Punk is facing Pendred simply because I don't think Punk will feel right at 170


Bulimic Punk FTW!


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

cazwell said:


> I believe he'll need a lot of in ring work to get him used to the transition change but a lot of people are treating him like he's got no experience in MMA at all. Give the guy a chance, just because he was an employee of WWE doesn't mean he's not good at MMA. I'm intrigued.


He does have no experience in MMA. Rolling a little bit every few years doesn't mean you're any good at BJJ and BJJ is only one element of MMA.



House Blackbeard said:


> Punk as a replacement for Joe Rogan down the line :hmm: I could dig that.


More likely to replace one of Florian/Anik, hopefully Anik. Desperately need some entertainment with those two commentating



Arcturus said:


> I honestly doubt Punk is facing Pendred simply because I don't think Punk will feel right at 170












He's looking pretty damn lean already.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

XABI ALONSO'S WINNING CHRISTMAS SMILE said:


> He's looking pretty damn lean already.


everyone looks lean standing next to Roy 8*D

Pendred has fought at 185 btw, thats what that season of tuf was, not that I think he'll get the fight.

All the "he'll just fight some can" talk - where they gonna find someone who's more of a can at this stage than Punk himself? the 36 year old guy with zero experience, a long history of injuries and not exactly stand out atheleticism to begin with. They gonna get the guy Batista beat? (that dude had like 40 fights before that). They should just throw him in with the shittiest MW's currently on the roster and let him sink or swim, someone on the cut list (Pendred is not there atm).


----------



## Irwin Navarro (Feb 3, 2013)

I know I'll open a can of worms if I say this but meh.

I have huge respect for CM Punk as a SPORTS ENTERTAINER. However, as an aspiring mixed martial artist, I think him being "spoonfed" the opportunity to fight in the UFC just because he's a "WWE Superstar" is a spit to the face to each and every mixed martial artist out there who busts his ass in hopes of getting in the UFC. I'm not saying CM Punk, or shall we now call him Phil Brooks doesn't deserve to be in the UFC, I'm just saying that he should start from scratch and work his way up to the top (by joining amateur MMA competitions first) instead of being skyrocketed to UFC. 

Punk competing in a UFC ring just for the money, would be like Bieber stepping in the ring with Pacquiao.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

If there's on area of MMA which you absolutely have to be competent in, it's striking.

Unless you have an absurdly good wrestling background you're pretty much done if you can't strike. He's going to get knocked the fuck out in the first round of his first fight.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Punk might just try to pull guard like Thales Leites did vs Silva at UFC 112.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

I feel if he gets caught in a good kneebar, he is FUCKED.


----------



## Bobby Lee (Jul 29, 2014)

*CM PUNK on Fox Sports 1 interview*

They are breaking the interview into two parts. The second has not happened yet, will be after commercial.

But I am most surprised to hear Punk tell us he is a white belt in BJJ. When I heard he did BJJ, I didn't think he was a black belt, but I thought surely more than white. Also, he says his weakness is striking. Well every fight starts standing. He also said that he thinks he will be in the 185 middle weight class. Another thing that is surprising is he hasn't even chosen a camp to fight with. That is a big deal.

The second part: He said he does not know who he will fight. Then talked about his favorite fighters all time: Dan Henderson I believe and current: Dan Cormier & Conor McGregor. Any one that is intertaining. Then compared Vince McMahon and Dana White. Nothing major.

He did state that he might would have chosen UFC over WWE had the pay been better and more organized when he started, was younger. I am beginning to think that is all this is. Him wanting to give it a try. UFC can make some money off his name.


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: CM PUNK on Fox Sports 1 interview*

:lmao i thought you posted a thread on this, or was i hallucinating?


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

Well, I'm excited. I know the common thing to do around here isn't to post rational thoughts but why not wait and see what he can do before calling this a stupid signing. Plus, Punk didn't come out and say he'll beat anybody - he said he's doing this as a passion and will try his best. What the hell is wrong with that? Good on him for pursuing his passions. If this is what he wants to do, who are we to stop him from doing that? I commend the guy for his ambitions.



Irwin Navarro said:


> Punk competing in a UFC ring just for the money, would be like Bieber stepping in the ring with Pacquiao.


Awful analogy. It would be more like Bieber deciding to become a full time actor.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: CM PUNK on Fox Sports 1 interview*

CM Punk - white belt with a weakness in standing. 

Sounds like a target dummy.


----------



## DanielWyatt (Dec 4, 2013)

Punk might pull up a dave bautista and quit after his first fight lol.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Irish Jet said:


> If there's on area of MMA which you absolutely have to be competent in, it's striking.
> 
> Unless you have an absurdly good wrestling background you're pretty much done if you can't strike. He's going to get knocked the fuck out in the first round of his first fight.


Nah, wrestling is by far the key area you have to be good at. You can get by with average striking if you have a good wrestling game ala Jon Fitch. You can get away with no striking if you have an other worldy ground game ala Demian Maia, or to a lesser extent Shinya Aoki. However in each of those situations Fitch, Maia and Aoki are top class at their respective disciplines. Punk clearly isn't. He's going to get fucked up at anyone who has a clue.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

white belt?!

fuck, he's going to be an embarrassment in the cage. it's not going to be pretty.


----------



## Chloe (Apr 1, 2014)

Weak striking and a white belt :Hutz

That's not something he wants to be revealing to the world.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

MILO THE CHRISTMAS ENT said:


> Weak striking and a white belt :Hutz
> 
> That's not something he wants to be revealing to the world.


That might be part of his strategy if you think about it. Get people to underestimate him, then surprise them. I've heard Punk say before that he only wears the white belt so he can train in peace, which would suggest he's more advanced than that. To what extent, I have no idea?


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

What if the Nevada Athletic Commission refuses to let him fight :lmao


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

MILO THE CHRISTMAS ENT said:


> Weak striking and a white belt :Hutz
> 
> That's not something he wants to be revealing to the world.


Everyone already knew it. 



THANOS said:


> That might be part of his strategy if you think about it. Get people to underestimate him, then surprise them. I've heard Punk say before that he only wears the white belt so he can train in peace, which would suggest he's more advanced than that. To what extent, I have no idea?


You straight up have no clue don't you.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

This is so fucking stupid. Punk is a guy who succeeded in wrestling because of his charisma, speaking and storytelling ability and understanding of the business and how to work crowds, absolutely not because of his athletic prowess. Hopefully he gets KTFO'ed as soon as possible so this little charade can end and then we can stop pretending that pro wrestling and MMA are in any way related.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

someone will let him fight...


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Just hoping he can hold his own and not get beat badly. I'd love for him to win, but I just don't see it happening.


----------



## DanielWyatt (Dec 4, 2013)

Just saw punks interview.the interviewer was not happy with punk at the end when he said luck is for losers.


----------



## TrueUnderdog (Dec 15, 2013)

DanielWyatt said:


> Just saw punks interview.the interviewer was not happy with punk at the end when he said luck is for losers.


How do you know how the interviewer felt about it? there was not a single indication that showed any sort of emotion from the interviewer after punk said it,


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

These clowns in this thread acting like they know anything about MMA.

:lmao


----------



## Krispenwah (Oct 29, 2014)

Mikey Damage said:


> white belt?!
> 
> fuck, he's going to be an embarrassment in the cage. it's not going to be pretty.





MILO THE CHRISTMAS ENT said:


> Weak striking and a white belt :Hutz
> 
> That's not something he wants to be revealing to the world.


He's not white belt, you people seriously need to start reading a litle bit more.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Krispenwah said:


> He's not white belt, you people seriously need to start reading a litle bit more.


He is a white belt. 



> "I've never even gotten my blue belt," he said. "I've trained so infrequently with Rener (Gracie), it's (belt promotion) just nothing that's come about. I know that draws a giant target on my face.


:hayden3


----------



## Krispenwah (Oct 29, 2014)

You answered yourself.

He's not a white belt, he just refused to apply for belt promotions, he has said before that he's probably a "white belt for life", but he is much more skilled than that.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

So he's a white belt. I'm not sure what universe you think this is where you just get given belts but as Punk says 'training infrequently' sure as shit doesn't get you a blue belt from the Gracie's. Irrespective of that, i've got mates who are blue belts, its not like its a hard thing to achieve even with a strict BJJ teacher. The journey from then on gets a lot harder and takes far more time. Especially considering you have to be a blue belt for at least 2 years before progressing to a purple, a purple for 1.5 before becoming a brown belt and i think its another year minimum as a brown before getting a black belt.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

XABI ALONSO'S WINNING CHRISTMAS SMILE said:


> Nah, wrestling is by far the key area you have to be good at. You can get by with average striking if you have a good wrestling game ala Jon Fitch. You can get away with no striking if you have an other worldy ground game ala Demian Maia, or to a lesser extent Shinya Aoki. However in each of those situations Fitch, Maia and Aoki are top class at their respective disciplines. Punk clearly isn't. He's going to get fucked up at anyone who has a clue.


If you can't wrestle you'll likely be taken down and submitted/GNP'd to stoppage. At top level, or more to the point - non freakshow events you're probably right. In terms of Punk actually getting hurt, if he is standing with someone and can't strike, he'll get legitimately fucked up. 

James Toney was never likely to get seriously hurt if you know what I mean. He could see/take a punch and probably a kick. Punk will likely get hit like he's never been before, especially as he has no wrestling background to fall on, nothing to bail him out of being forced to stand and exchange, he's so fucked. Even Lesnar couldn't handle getting hit when he was standing up and he's a fucking monster.


----------



## Krispenwah (Oct 29, 2014)

XABI ALONSO'S WINNING CHRISTMAS SMILE said:


> So he's a white belt. I'm not sure what universe you think this is where you just get given belts but as Punk says 'training infrequently' sure as shit doesn't get you a blue belt from the Gracie's. Irrespective of that, i've got mates who are blue belts, its not like its a hard thing to achieve even with a strict BJJ teacher. The journey from then on gets a lot harder and takes far more time. Especially considering you have to be a blue belt for at least 2 years before progressing to a purple, a purple for 1.5 before becoming a brown belt and i think its another year minimum as a brown before getting a black belt.


That's the point, is required for a consistent determined period of time to apply for a belt promotion, Punk was training infrequently, but he has been training for many years and he has gotten praise from others fighters for his skills, he's at least a blue belt, or even a purple belt in terms of skills, but he can't apply for a promotion and probably he doesn't want to.

When you think about it, it's a perfect idea, people will be underestimating him and thinking is totally a beginner, when he's not, he's like the perfect underdog that will going to surprise everybody.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Krispenwah said:


> That's the point, is required for a consistent determined period of time to apply for a belt promotion, Punk was training infrequently, but he has been training for many years and he has gotten praise from others fighters for his skills, he's at least a blue belt, or even a purple belt in terms of skills, but he can't apply for a promotion and probably he doesn't want to.
> 
> When you think about it, it's a perfect idea, people will be underestimating him and thinking is totally a beginner, when he's not, he's like the perfect underdog that will going to surprise everybody.


:lmao :lmao :lmao You have no fucking clue. Jon Jones is a blue belt in BJJ, you think Punk is a purple? Jesus christ. Get a fucking grip. 

He's a white belt in a literal sense because thats what he has. He's also likely a white belt in terms of skill seeing as he trains so infrequently.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

And Jon Jones' arms are long enough to box with God.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

I just watched the whole interview, really doesnt inspire confidence does it? he has no team, no striking, a white belt and has never sparred. Im doubtful he even gets through a training camp with his history of injuries and concussions.

LMAO at people thinking this is some tactic to make fighters underestimate him, like they didnt already :lol


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

I certainly don't want him to get seriously hurt but I will find it very funny if he is knocked out in like 18 seconds.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

Irish Jet said:


> And Jon Jones' arms are long enough to eye poke God.


Corrected (Had to )


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Punk always says luck is for losers, he has a tat of it


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

issue with punk even getting licensed for ufc



> We would really have to look at this very closely," *New Jersey athletic commission head Larry Hazzard *said. "We would have to take a close look at it. Normally, we require some type of background as either an amateur or a professional. This would certainly raise a red flag."





> *Nevada Athletic Commission executive director Bob Bennett* said that Punk getting licensed would be at the hands of the commissioners, and suggested that Punk first get some experience as an amateur.
> 
> "I would say that it would behoove him to get some amateur fights," Bennett said. "Get some amateur fights and get some experience."


----------



## xerxesXXI (May 15, 2006)

That was probably his plan all along. That way he could put the heat on the athletic commission.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Great point about the NAC. Another point the NAC will probably bring up is his past health issues.

Punk's had numerous concussions and has said multiple times that his knees are fucked. One stiff head kick and he could get serious brain damage, someone slaps on a wicked kneebar and he might never walk right again.

Starting to have second thoughts about wanting to see him fight.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

XABI ALONSO'S WINNING CHRISTMAS SMILE said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao You have no fucking clue. Jon Jones is a blue belt in BJJ, you think Punk is a purple? Jesus christ. Get a fucking grip.
> 
> He's a white belt in a literal sense because thats what he has. He's also likely a white belt in terms of skill seeing as he trains so infrequently.


:clap

Ignorance is bliss, punk marks wont back down to their words even if you slapped them with facts, they've bragged and posted too much to back down with their claims.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

"Fuck him"

_*3 minutes later*_

" I don't mean no harm on him." Nate:lmao fuckin:lmao Diaz:lmao


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

DGenerationMC said:


> "Fuck him"
> 
> _*3 minutes later*_
> 
> " I don't mean no harm on him." Nate:lmao fuckin:lmao Diaz:lmao


Love his dig towards zuffa at what he makes and other fighters and then what punk will probably earn. He went in deep on the UFC.


----------



## Krispenwah (Oct 29, 2014)

XABI ALONSO'S WINNING CHRISTMAS SMILE said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao You have no fucking clue. Jon Jones is a blue belt in BJJ, you think Punk is a purple? Jesus christ. Get a fucking grip.
> 
> He's a white belt in a literal sense because thats what he has. He's also likely a white belt in terms of skill seeing as he trains so infrequently.


I said probably, i'm just judging by another's fighters or practitioners comments on his ability,Punk himself said that he feels comfortable in the ground, that should be for one reason, it could be the fucking reason of why Dana and other people think he can fight in UFC. No one will know until his first fight, but that's for sure he is much more skilled than a simple white belt.

And why you're bringing Jones? Jones himself said that his weakest point is BJJ, why Punk or any other practitioner can't be better than him?. fpalm


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

kimino said:


> :clap
> 
> Ignorance is bliss, punk marks wont back down to their words even if you slapped them with facts, they've bragged and posted too much to back down with their claims.


Indeed, I have no issue with people supporting Punk but the shear ignorance about MMA is beyond irritating. 



Krispenwah said:


> I said probably, i'm just judging by another's fighters or practitioners comments on his ability,Punk himself said that he feels comfortable in the ground, that should be for one reason, it could be the fucking reason of why Dana and other people think he can fight in UFC. No one will know until his first fight, but that's for sure he is much more skilled than a simple white belt.
> 
> And why you're bringing Jones? Jones himself said that his weakest point is BJJ, why Punk or any other practitioner can't be better than him?. fpalm


You said he could be a pruple belt in terms of skills. That is completely and utterly laughable. Now blue belt, he might possibly be skilled enough for that. Unlikely though. He simply hasn't trained enough. 

Why am i bringing up Jones? Because he has been training BJJ far more seriously than Punk and he is only a blue belt. BJJ isn't like tae kwon do where they hand out belts for fun.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Nate Diaz just doesn't give a fuck anymore :lmao


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Fuck he looks great! :mark:


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

House Blackbeard said:


> Nate Diaz just doesn't give a fuck anymore :lmao


This was epic indeed :banderas


----------



## Gandalf (Mar 15, 2014)

"if you're gonna put the amateurs with the pros then were all amateurs" 209 WHERE YOU AT GEORGES? MOTHERFUCKER!


----------



## Krispenwah (Oct 29, 2014)

XABI ALONSO'S WINNING CHRISTMAS SMILE said:


> Indeed, I have no issue with people supporting Punk but the shear ignorance about MMA is beyond irritating.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why is this laughable? You act like you're punk trainer and you've been watching him training in person. Talking about fucking ignorance.

If you really know what are you talking about, you should know BJJ is not one of the Jon Jones strengths and that he picked up his white belt in 2013.

While Punk got his white belt in 2012, and even though he doesnt trains frequently enough to apply for belt promotions, he's a great/natural athlete in the discipline according to Gracie.

Is punk better at BJJ than Jones? I dont know, but theres is nothing laughable at the possibility.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

₵A$H®;42879497 said:


> This was epic indeed :banderas


Díaz is the voice of the voiceless in the UFC; Fuck the authority! (UFC), still good damn intervieew, dont feel like he was seeking for attention (like others fighters supporting Punk), but instead it was clear that any fighter that has trained and climbed to this point of their MMA careers, need to be disgusted by how easy one amateur can reach the point they took so long


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Krispenwah said:


> Why is this laughable? You act like you're punk trainer and you've been watching him training in person. Talking about fucking ignorance.
> 
> If you really know what are you talking about, you should know BJJ is not one of the Jon Jones strengths and that he picked up his white belt in 2013.
> 
> ...


Wait so i can't comment on Punk's ability because i haven't seen him in person, but you can claim he's a purple belt in ability? Wow. Irony not lost on you at all is it. 

I know its not one of his strengths, he's a relatively new in learn BJJ. However training it all the time since 2013, is far better than intermittently training since 2012. 

Being a great/natural athlete means fuck all when everyone in the UFC is more skilled than Punk is. 

It is absolutely laughable and if you weren't a Punk mark or if you actually watched MMA you'd see that.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

I hate the Diaz brothers (actually I really only dislike Nick), but I think Nate's point(s) are valid. Pretty sure Punk will lose to anyone, unless they get some randomer from a pub. I think only Punk/WWE fans would say otherwise.

This won't last long anyways he will lose fight or two and be gone quicker than KIMBO SLICE.


----------



## Krispenwah (Oct 29, 2014)

XABI ALONSO'S WINNING CHRISTMAS SMILE said:


> Wait so i can't comment on Punk's ability because i haven't seen him in person, but you can claim he's a purple belt in ability? Wow. Irony not lost on you at all is it.
> 
> I know its not one of his strengths, he's a relatively new in learn BJJ. However training it all the time since 2013, is far better than intermittently training since 2012.
> 
> ...



In what fucking moment i claim that? I said there's a possibility, according to the situation and comments, Punk could be really good at BJJ. Never said he's in fact a purple belt at BJJ. Unlike you, who are degrading his skills without even watch him in action.

So you're implying that i don't watch MMA only because i'm Cm Punk mark?. :lmao

Seriously these fucking "MMA analysts" wannabes are getting more and more embarrassing. :lmao


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Krispenwah said:


> In what fucking moment i claim that? I said there's a possibility, according to the situation and comments, Punk could be really good at BJJ. Never said he's in fact a purple belt at BJJ. Unlike you, who are degrading his skills without even watch him in action.
> 
> So you're implying that i don't watch MMA only because i'm Cm Punk mark?. :lmao
> 
> Seriously these fucking MMA "analysts" wannabes are getting more and more embarrassing. :lmao


You keep claiming it, but you always add "maybe" because you cant support any of your comments( so you can "technically never be wrong"), what XABI ALONSO'S WINNING CHRISTMAS SMILE refers, is that with Punk time in MMA and his free time from WWE, being more than a blue belt is impossible, but you and the rest of Punk marks, keep saying "Why cant you read?", "Punk says he is not interested in belt promotons" "Punk said that he found Cain Velazquez in LA and beat the crap out of him", "Punk said Tampa Doctor cured him from his terminall disease, transmited by a contaminated Lolipop", "if Punk said so, it must be true".


Basically as you can see on this guy and Thanos and many of punk marks have no common sense, neither want to analyze the whole situation, they just copy paste videos/articles from the net, cause they cannot think by themselves.


----------



## Rexx (Oct 25, 2014)

Isn't Batista a purple belt? He looked like shit in his first MMA fight, not sure if these belt promotions are really worthy to determine the actual skills of somebody in an MMA fight.

And lol at Nate Diaz, i really love this guy :lmao

He didn't bashed Punk potential in MMA, he even said "he might be great", i think he's just angry at Punk having the opportunity and being basically an amateur, when others needs to work hard their asses before to even think to get a chance to fight in UFC, he really has a point when you think about it.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

^ Batista got his purple belt a couple of years after his MMA fight.



Krispenwah said:


> In what fucking moment i claim that? I said there's a possibility, according to the situation and comments, Punk could be really good at BJJ. Never said he's in fact a purple belt at BJJ. Unlike you, who are degrading his skills without even watch him in action.
> 
> So you're implying that i don't watch MMA only because i'm Cm Punk mark?. :lmao
> 
> Seriously these fucking "MMA analysts" wannabes are getting more and more embarrassing. :lmao


Nothing you've said gives the slightest inclination that you have ever watched much MMA in your life. Everything people have said about Punk and his skills is based around potential in BJJ. You have Roger Gracie who has been training him saying stuff like



> "In MMA? I don’t know -- I’ve only been working jiu-jitsu with him, and he’s still very new to jiu-jitsu."
> 
> "But even there, very sporadically," he says. "Because when he was with the WWE it’s hard to get with him more than every couple of months. But man, he hasn’t mentioned anything to me. It’s just a matter of whether he applies himself or not. He can be very good. In jiu-jitsu, he’s known to be very fast."
> 
> "He’s showing up for two weeks at a time, training exclusively with me, 100 percent, then he’s out," he said. "Then he comes back six months later. So, there’s not been enough consistency to concern ourselves with belts.


Very new to ju jitsu. Does it for 2 weeks every 6 months. He can have all the natural aptitude in the fucking world but that adds up to sweet fuck all in terms of the amount of training for BJJ. Punk needs to get really good at a whole range of disciplines before he gets into the cage. Striking, wrestling, BJJ. He simply does not have the time to get good enough to beat anyone who knows what they're doing in the cage. 

You think someone who trains as little as Punk can be and i directly you here "at least a blue belt, or even a purple belt in terms of skills" and you think that i'm the one who's embarrassing or a wannabe analyst? Truly remarkable.


----------



## Cigano11 (May 26, 2013)

Not sure how to feel about this. Want to see him in there but don't want to see him get his ass kicked.


----------



## Krispenwah (Oct 29, 2014)

kimino said:


> You keep claiming it, but you always add "maybe" because you cant support any of your comments( so you can "technically never be wrong"), what XABI ALONSO'S WINNING CHRISTMAS SMILE refers, is that with Punk time in MMA and his free time from WWE, being more than a blue belt is impossible, but you and the rest of Punk marks, keep saying "Why cant you read?", "Punk says he is not interested in belt promotons" "Punk said that he found Cain Velazquez in LA and beat the crap out of him", "Punk said Tampa Doctor cured him from his terminall disease, transmited by a contaminated Lolipop", "if Punk said so, it must be true".
> 
> 
> Basically as you can see on this guy and Thanos and many of punk marks have no common sense, neither want to analyze the whole situation, they just copy paste videos/articles from the net, cause they cannot think by themselves.


No, i didn't claim anything, because i'm not trying to look like a kind of smart ass, i dont know if Punk is shit or great at BJJ because i never saw him fighting, im just giving a chance because he has been training for several years and has gotten prised from people that are close than him.

That's the big difference between him and me.



XABI ALONSO'S WINNING CHRISTMAS SMILE said:


> ^ Batista got his purple belt a couple of years after his MMA fight.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol I actually could say the same about you, whatever.
It's funny because you just take to most favorable piece of this article for you.

Gracie also said in the same interview.



> He’s in the top tier of students that I’ve ever worked with as far as his retention ability goes -- his athleticism and his ability to train for long periods of time, because he’s very resilient and very athletic.
> 
> "I don’t know what he wants to do with it, where he wants to take it. I just enjoy the process and having students as dedicated as him."
> 
> ...



According to Gracie, punk doesn't train constantly enough to apply for a belt promotion, but he's a great athlete in the discipline and have a lot of potential in MMA.

And about the frame of time. How many hours do you think people train in BJJ at week? Somebody can train harder in a short period of time than most of people that do it continuously and prolonged, being more skilled, but not apply for a belt promotion due to the inconsistency. I think this is could be exactly the Punk's situation.

Also Punk started training much more frequently after he left WWE and has spent nearly a year after that.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Krispenwah said:


> No, i didn't claim anything, because i'm not trying to look like a kind of smart ass, i dont know if Punk is shit or great at BJJ because i never saw him fighting, im just giving a chance because he has been training for several years and has gotten prised from people that are close than him.
> 
> That's the big difference between him and me.


He's barely been training at all in that time, and i'm talking about his chances against a proper fighter (not necessarily experienced) not some can brought into the UFC to fight Punk. A proper fighter has been training in everything for a lot longer than Punk has. Thats just a fact. 



> lol I actually could say the same about you, whatever.


You really couldn't.



> It's funny because you just take to most favorable piece of this article for you.
> 
> Gracie also said in the same interview.
> 
> ...


Look at what you just quoted,



> "Dedicated enough to make it in MMA, if he so chose?
> 
> "Absolutely, without a doubt, if he wanted to apply himself to any skill, he would have to apply himself like he does to jiu-jitsu to the other arts as well to make sure he’s well-rounded," Rener said. "*But this is something completely speculative that I know nothing about*."


Gracie has no clue how Punk would be at wrestling or boxing etc. Just that with continued training in BJJ he'd be okay on the ground. If only he was trying to compete in a BJJ tournament eh? How much do guys train in BJJ, really depends on the fighter. Can't put a blanket value on it but 3-5 times a week, couple hours at a time would be a fairly average figure. 

Punk is 36, he simply doesn't have time on his side to make it as an MMA fighter. If he wants to fight cans, good on him. Does fuck all for the sport of MMA. He doesn't have the time to get enough training to take on anyone with a decent fighting background. Look at the least experienced fighters in the middleweight division in the UFC, they're pretty much the blokes from the Brazilian TUF. They're mostly all black belts in bjj, and they have the experience in terms of striking and wrestling over Punk. They're also not really names so they won't help to sell PPVs. 

They can bring in a big name can which will do nothing to dispel any criticism of Punk, sell PPVs and the UFC will be content. As will his marks. The only ones who won't like it are the majority of their fanbase but who gives a fuck about that right?


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

So Punk is 36, a white belt in BJJ, has no amateur wrestling background and is a poor striker? 

He's gunna get left in a pile of blood, urine and vomit.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

Every new bit of info that comes out about Punks skills makes this more and more a joke. A bully who participated on Bully Beatdown has more credibility and in ring experience than Punk. Funny that Punk fans think this is so awesome, but would be the first people to bitch and moan if Tito Ortiz or Rampage Jackson came to wwe and were immediately put in the spotlight.


----------



## heizenberg the G (Nov 21, 2014)

This guy doesnt have a background like lesnar Angle,lashley etc his going to get smashed. Just because he has a bunch of tattoos wear wristbands and take mma classes for beginners in your local gym cm punk doesnt make you tough guy his going to be humbled after this.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

I Came To Play said:


> So Punk is 36, a white belt in BJJ, has no amateur wrestling background *and is a poor striker*?
> 
> He's gunna get left in a pile of blood, urine and vomit.


Do we have evidence of this?


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

House Blackbeard said:


> Do we have evidence of this?


He said he has never sparred, so yeah, he's a terrible striker. He also said the weakest part of his game was his standup.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

TakeMyGun said:


> He said he has never sparred, so yeah, he's a terrible striker. He also said the weakest part of his game was his standup.


kk. Perhaps he's being a little too honest there but fighters will be looking to exploit each hole so it doesn't really matter. I doubt the UFC will be throwing him in there with KJ Noons anyway.


----------



## Green (Dec 12, 2006)

All due respect Punk may be a natural at BJJ, but that won't help him unless he has good enough wrestling to ground someone, or has at least some concept of boxing/striking. Fights don't start on the ground. Whats he going to do, lie on his back from the first bell? Also, being talented at one discipline doesn't mean you will be talented at another. I'm concerned about Punk potentially getting knocked the fuck out tbh. Depends if he has a chin or not, again something we have no idea about.

But, he's a grown ass man and can make his own decisions. Let him go out on his shield.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

omg :lmao


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

http://instagram.com/p/whkYs3oh5Y/?modal=true

The Rock and Dana White are looking for Punks first opponent.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

I was talking to a friend about this the other day, the time for jokes has gone for me now, I'm officially scared for CM Punk 

No striking + no wrestling + limited BJJ paints a very ugly picture. If he can't get a knockout or control anyone on the ground/in clinch, what exactly is he planning on doing? Christ...


----------



## WBL Studios (Jul 5, 2013)

We're not gonna get another Brock Lesnar out of this.

We're gonna get another Kimbo Slice.


----------



## Krispenwah (Oct 29, 2014)

I have the feeling he's lying about his striking, he probably has been training on his kicks for a long time too.

I seriously doubt he doesn't have anything to back up his (probably) good in ground game, we'll see..


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

he will end up being a UFC commentator after a couple fights


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

I'm genuinely worried for Punk as well, but I just know he's got a few tricks up his sleeve:




Belee dat


----------



## TheDeathGodShiki (May 3, 2014)

CM Punk is living the life lol crybabies gonna cry

- Multimillionaire
- Bangs AJ Lee every night
- Will beat up a tomato can next year and get paid millions of dollars by doing it


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

TheDeathGodShiki said:


> CM Punk is living the life lol crybabies gonna cry
> 
> - Multimillionaire
> - Bangs AJ Lee every night
> - Will beat up a tomato can next year and get paid millions of dollars by doing it


Punk is the can if he fights someone currently in the ufc. Again plenty of people are a bit dim, the problem isn't with punk its with the ufc.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

He's also not getting paid millions.


----------



## Impolite (Jun 29, 2014)

Also how does he bang AJ everynight when she's on the road half of the week?


----------



## TheDeathGodShiki (May 3, 2014)

MMA is a sport but UFC is entertainment

Btw, I love how everyone act like they're Punk's striking coach haha

"It's always the people that have never accomplished anything that give you the most advice." - Cesar Gracie


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

TheDeathGodShiki said:


> MMA is a sport but UFC is entertainment
> 
> Btw, I love how everyone act like they're Punk's striking coach haha
> 
> "It's always the people that have never accomplished anything that give you the most advice." - Cesar Gracie


I think people are just using common sense or what they think in regards to his striking. He has never competed, never sparred so doing kempo or whatever he has a background in as a hobby or hitting mitts/bag doesn't equate to having any sort of decent striking.

I can't see much wrong with expecting him to have poor to very very average striking.


----------



## Irwin Navarro (Feb 3, 2013)

Calling it now. CM Punk will have 1-2 fights and then quit because of his physical conditions. Then he's gonna return to WWE at the year 2016


----------



## xerxesXXI (May 15, 2006)

I doubt wwe would want him after he massively damages his stock with his brief run in ufc. Not trying to hate, but if you look at this objectively, I really don't see why his fans don't understand that even a tomato can is going to pose a very real threat to phil brooks.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

XABI ALONSO'S WINNING CHRISTMAS SMILE said:


> He's also not getting paid millions.


He's going to get a cut of the PPV's on a show that at worst, does 500,000 buys. Chances are he'll be making well over a million.


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

TheDeathGodShiki said:


> CM Punk is living the life lol crybabies gonna cry
> 
> - Multimillionaire
> - Bangs AJ Lee every night
> - Will beat up a tomato can next year and get paid millions of dollars by doing it



She has the body of a 10 year old boy.

He's not getting paid millions and will get absolutely destroyed.


----------



## TheDeathGodShiki (May 3, 2014)

I Came To Play said:


> She has the body of a 10 year old boy.
> 
> He's not getting paid millions and will get absolutely destroyed.


I'm saving this for my new sig next year haha this will be glorious


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

TakeMyGun said:


> He's going to get a cut of the PPV's on a show that at worst, does 500,000 buys. Chances are he'll be making well over a million.


its going to have to be a decent card to do 500,000 buys in ufc these days.

in 2007 before lesnar arrived ufc ppvs averaged 450k buys, the first 2 lesnar fights did 600k
in 2014 ufc ppvs are averaging 250k buys. assuming the first punk fight gives the average a 33% bump like lesnar did you are looking at maybe 350k buys at a stretch


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

validreasoning said:


> its going to have to be a decent card to do 500,000 buys in ufc these days.
> 
> in 2007 before lesnar arrived ufc ppvs averaged 450k buys, the first 2 lesnar fights did 600k
> in 2014 ufc ppvs are averaging 250k buys. assuming the first punk fight gives the average a 33% bump like lesnar did you are looking at maybe 350k buys at a stretch


It's going to be a good card, he's not going to be headlining, so it makes no sense for one of the lighterweight classes to headline over him so it won't be them. If I had to guess, the card would be headlined by Weidman/Rockhold and with Punk on the card, it'll do 500,000.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Calling it now, Punk debuts on the annual July 4th weekend PPV.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

House Blackbeard said:


> Calling it now, Punk debuts on the annual July 4th weekend PPV.


Doubtful, don't think he'll be ready by then, probably September/October at the earliest.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

TakeMyGun said:


> Doubtful, don't think he'll be ready by then, probably September/October at the earliest.


He'll never be truly ready. Regardless of the date it's going to be a baptism of fire. July 4th is usually when the UFC tends to go all out for their ppv, so it would make sense to throw Punk in there.


----------



## thaimasker (Apr 1, 2012)

validreasoning said:


> its going to have to be a decent card to do 500,000 buys in ufc these days.
> 
> in 2007 before lesnar arrived ufc ppvs averaged 450k buys, the first 2 lesnar fights did 600k
> in 2014 ufc ppvs are averaging 250k buys. assuming the first punk fight gives the average a 33% bump like lesnar did you are looking at maybe 350k buys at a stretch


As long as injuries don't pile up it shouldn't be hard. The first 3 PPVS of the year should easily hit 500k. And with Silva, GSP(likely) and possibily brock returning UFC is gonna have one hell of a year. Another problem is they give away too many co-main PPV quality matches on free fight nights. However they might wanna put him on a card with their least draw of a champ just to boast buys for that card, Although I dbout they would do that since it wouldn't maximize potential


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

thaimasker said:


> As long as injuries don't pile up it shouldn't be hard. The first 3 PPVS of the year should easily hit 500k. And with Silva, GSP(likely) and possibily brock returning UFC is gonna have one hell of a year. Another problem is they give away too many co-main PPV quality matches on free fight nights. However they might wanna put him on a card with their least draw of a champ just to boast buys for that card, Although I dbout they would do that since it wouldn't maximize potential


we will see i guess. personally i see alot of comparisons between ufc now and say wwe in say 2002 and wwe didn't gain anything bringing back rock, austin, hogan et al in 2003 as business was already on the downward spiral.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

TakeMyGun said:


> Doubtful, don't think he'll be ready by then, probably September/October at the earliest.


I think so too, I think Punk is going to train 5-6 months and see how the cut to 185lbs feels and see how his body holds up with all the training he also has a lot of training on his striking & wrestling to do which in itself is not an overnight thing. 

This is why if he was smart he'd join AKA out in San Jose because they will get his striking & wrestling to a suitable level in a very short space of time like they did with Luke Rockhold who was almost exclusively a BJJ guy before he joined, there is still a chance he just pulls the plug on the whole thing however if he doesn't real right or feel capable after training to go ahead with the fight.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

Punk on ESPN MMA talking about his career move


----------



## xerxesXXI (May 15, 2006)

For a guy who says he likes to be left alone, he sure is making the media rounds.

And shit, this guy sucker punched/slapped a fan and couldn't knock the fucker down, and I'm supposed to believe even a tomato can won't knock him out or stretch him in record time.

Sorry Dana. I'm not paying for that shit.

Jones/DC, however will get my cash


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

Punk on SportsCenter


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Punk ripping Landsberg a new one :ti


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Stad said:


>





> I like your gimmick kid


unk :HA


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

i think cm ponk is the greatest mma fighter in world after only that bearman champion in heaviest of weights division. cm punk would wipe the floor with jon jones, not even kiddings boys


----------



## Purpleyellowgreen (May 31, 2014)

I follow mma pretty damn close and I know there is not one guy on the ufc roster cm punk could beat with a year of training. no one. They will bring another star in who is a first timer and make a big profit off it and thats it. imo


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

i think the legendary GTS or the Anaconda Vice are enough to put most guys in the UFC to rest punk will just round his game up with some preparation before becoming ufc campeon


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

Click here for the full interview with Landsberg

I'm still trying to make sense of it. It seemed like the way Landsberg was talking to his guest whether he was trying to be funny or malicious, regardless Punk took offense. Then the questions that were brought up was trying to make Punk look bad ("the agenda" in question) then of course, his wife was brought up. Big no no as we're very familiar with how protective he is of her. 3 strikes and Landsberg's out with Punk calling him out on being disingenuous and using bait and switch tactics. I'm amazed Punk held his own instead of walking out. (No joke intended.) With those last few minutes, as the old saying goes, you could cut the tension with a butterknife!

Shame too about the interview turning into a disaster. Landsberg conducted some great interview with WWE talent years ago by asking the tough questions.

- Vic


----------



## FeedMePaige (Nov 21, 2014)

*CM Punk squares off with Michael Landsberg*

*Link*: http://www.tsn.ca/video/otr-cm-punk-squares-off-with-michael-landsberg-1.163275 (Full video interview, a must watch)

Pretty sure this hasn't been posted yet, I almost feel sorry for CM Punk 

Lots of WWE questions/trolling that he reacts to.

Spoilers below:


...
...


_Interesting notion that they both agreed on:

"The long term damage of wrestling is greater than UFC"

He seemed uncomfortable answering questions about AJ Lee pursuing a future in the WWE.

He confirmed that he is never coming back to the WWE under any circumstances and that they don't want him back so it's good for all involved. _


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk squares off with Michael Landsberg*

I love some of the OTR interviews

Chael Sonnen
Undertaker
Kurt Angle
Triple H

among my favs


Landsberg is annoying tho


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk squares off with Michael Landsberg*

Landsberg coming off like a huge bitch so far


----------



## goldigga (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk squares off with Michael Landsberg*



Griswold Family Christmas said:


> I love some of the OTR interviews
> 
> Chael Sonnen
> Undertaker
> ...


His interviews with Sonnen were my absolute favourites. I'm sure at times Landsberg doesn't mean to come off as a douchebag, but I can't help but want to punch him in the face.

Maybe it's just me.


----------



## FeedMePaige (Nov 21, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk squares off with Michael Landsberg*

He knew what he was doing, he was poking the bear and it worked.

I gained a little respect for CM Punk for the entertainment and not walking out. Gets more provoking towards the end.


----------



## Jackal (Nov 6, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk squares off with Michael Landsberg*

Landsberg is one sumg muthafucker!


----------



## goldigga (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk squares off with Michael Landsberg*



FeedMePaige said:


> He knew what he was doing, he was poking the bear and it worked.
> 
> I gained a little respect for CM Punk for the entertainment and not walking out.


It's true though, Landsberg can gain a lot more from an interview by enciting some genuine emotion from who he is interviewing. Makes it more interesting to me as well.


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk squares off with Michael Landsberg*

Landsberg got burried.. Seriously most of the interview is a dig about Punk and wrestling in general.. Punk shut him up though


----------



## FeedMePaige (Nov 21, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk squares off with Michael Landsberg*



goldigga said:


> It's true though, Landsberg can gain a lot more from an interview by enciting some genuine emotion from who he is interviewing. Makes it more interesting to me as well.


For a guest on your show, the promo that he ran was incredibly disrespectful no matter who it was. It was like it was just made with the content of all the people that enjoy trolling him. A lot of less intelligent people would have just walked out or knocked him out, so kudos to him.


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk squares off with Michael Landsberg*

What I get out of this is that he doesn't mind being called Phil after all


----------



## FeedMePaige (Nov 21, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk squares off with Michael Landsberg*



Saintpat said:


> What I get out of this is that he doesn't mind being called Phil after all


The guy did his research to provoke him


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk squares off with Michael Landsberg*

Landsberg almost seemed angry that Punk doesn't have an opponent picked out yet (mentioned it multiple times), so they could talk about it. If it bothers him so much, he doesn't have to have Punk on his show. He knows that, right?


----------



## Davion McCool (Dec 1, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk squares off with Michael Landsberg*

The only really notable things are again, how happy and peaceful Punk seems now, and secondly holy shit that interviewer has the single most punchable face I have ever seen in my life. Like jesus fuck he needs to get slapped.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk squares off with Michael Landsberg*

Not a huge Punk fan, but he's still a part of the wrestling brethren and family and I hate seeing them get disrespect. And that Landsberg guy is a dick, fuck that guy. Punk needs to be more careful on who he grants interviews with, especially from people who mock wrestling and wrestlers.


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

*Re: CM Punk squares off with Michael Landsberg*

The most annoying thing about that interviewer is how obvious he makes his baiting. He doesn't even try to have a proper interview, that would be frustrating for the guest. I guess that's the point though. 

I thought Punk handled the situation well and I hope he can shut some peoples mouths next year.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk squares off with Michael Landsberg*

Punk saying "I like your gimmick kid." and taking a sip from his coffee is the best part of the interview.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk squares off with Michael Landsberg*

That's a terrible interview. The part about being punched in the face, try saying that to a guy like Finlay or Steiner and see what happens to you. I don't know what the goal of this was. To be an intentional antagonist? Contrarian? What? All he came off as was smug and arrogant and nasty to CM Punk for no real reason. You can even see, in my opinion, moments during that interview where Punk seems confused as to why the guy has decided to take tact he has. It just seems so unnecessarily random.


----------



## Jackal (Nov 6, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk squares off with Michael Landsberg*

Did Landsberg have his dick in his hand as he interviewed Punk? Every interview that guy does reeks of self fulfillment!


----------



## ka4life1 (Mar 2, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk squares off with Michael Landsberg*

Please WWE let Paul Heyman have an interview with this guy.


Hats off to Punk though, He handled it really well.


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

*Re: CM Punk squares off with Michael Landsberg*

"I gotta stay awake on TSN, I need my caffeine" unk2

Man I miss Punk

Landsberg has always been a douche, so I expected this even before watching the video. Props to Punk for sticking around after that first segment and making this guy look and the whole network look like fools.


----------



## Jackal (Nov 6, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk squares off with Michael Landsberg*



ka4life1 said:


> Please WWE let Paul Heyman have an interview with this guy.
> 
> 
> Hats off to Punk though, He handled it really well.


Im sure Heyman has been on OTR?


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: CM Punk squares off with Michael Landsberg*

Landsberg's a jackass. No surprise.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk squares off with Michael Landsberg*

I fucking hate Landsberg, is he still cutting people off in the middle of a sentence? I couldn't watch more than two of his interviews without ragequitting youtube.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk squares off with Michael Landsberg*



Captain Edd said:


> I fucking hate Landsberg, is he still cutting people off in the middle of a sentence? I couldn't watch more than two of his interviews without ragequitting youtube.


He used to do that shit all the time when he interviewed Bret a ton of times in the 90s/early 2000s. So annoying.


----------



## Jackal (Nov 6, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk squares off with Michael Landsberg*



Captain Edd said:


> I fucking hate Landsberg, is he still cutting people off in the middle of a sentence? I couldn't watch more than two of his interviews without ragequitting youtube.


Landsberg 'laughs' at wrestling. The EP is like 'hey, mike, we got a wrestler coming on', que the Landsberg laugh - He doesn't give 2 fucks about wrestling, or have any understanding of it. In his mind, he's _above_ it. In reality, he's just a smug faced, closest cock worshiper!

He truly is a cunt. A smug cunt at that.


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk squares off with Michael Landsberg*

Before I even clicked on this thread I thought Michael Landsberg was a UFC Fighter and he'd be Punk's first opponent in the Octagon


----------



## ka4life1 (Mar 2, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk squares off with Michael Landsberg*

I shall google it and find out.

I just cant imagine someone speaking to Heyman like that.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: CM Punk squares off with Michael Landsberg*

Landsberg played his fire and he got BURNED! :lol

- Vic


----------



## Wrestling Eltie (Sep 20, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk squares off with Michael Landsberg*



ka4life1 said:


> *Please WWE let Paul Heyman have an interview with this guy.*
> 
> 
> Hats off to Punk though, He handled it really well.


i think he did years back


----------



## Jackal (Nov 6, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk squares off with Michael Landsberg*



Wrestling Eltie said:


> i think he did years back


----------



## DesoloutionRow (May 18, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk squares off with Michael Landsberg*

Who is this CM Punk bloke? Is he some sort of mixed martial artist?


----------



## xerxesXXI (May 15, 2006)

*Re: CM Punk squares off with Michael Landsberg*

Well to play devil's advocate, what the hell were they supposed to discuss? Everything brooks has already been saying in his media rounds?


----------



## NapperX (Jan 2, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk squares off with Michael Landsberg*

I have seen the interview, and imo it appears that Landsberg has some sort of vendetta against UFC. The interview became very disrespectful when OTR showed the clip of Sonnen walking away from the interview. Landsberg knew he was in the wrong and that is why he ended the interview. He was not expecting CM Punk to bring up what he said to his face. Landsberg crossed the line when he kept asking questions about WWE, and then insulted the Hart Family by saying Bret went back to WWE even though he viewed WWE as killing his Brother and that was a terrible analogy on OTR's part. Bringing irrelevant issues to CM Punk about WWE while he has just joined UFC was intended as an insult towards him. I was expecting more honest questions such as, where do you see yourself in UFC a few years from now?, why did you join UFC?, who do you want to fight in the UFC?, etc. Instead OTR somehow jokingly compared Justin Bieber to a UFC fighter while trying to insult the WWE at the same time.


----------



## Achilles (Feb 27, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk squares off with Michael Landsberg*

It will be interesting to see the clash of two massive egos. :kermit


----------



## xerxesXXI (May 15, 2006)

*Re: CM Punk squares off with Michael Landsberg*

Yeah, but why is brooks getting all mad? He had to know these kinds of reactions/questions would be out there. This isn't wrestling where the guy has all of his fans to stroke his ego


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk squares off with Michael Landsberg*

The guy in that interview is a complete douche. Oddly, I don't mean Punk.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk squares off with Michael Landsberg*



xerxesXXI said:


> Yeah, but why is brooks getting all mad? He had to know these kinds of reactions/questions would be out there. This isn't wrestling where the guy has all of his fans to stroke his ego


Where exactly does he "get all mad" again?


----------



## Sick Graps-V2 (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk squares off with Michael Landsberg*



ka4life1 said:


> I shall google it and find out.
> 
> I just cant imagine someone speaking to Heyman like that.


Here is Heyman being interviewed by Michael Landsberg.


----------



## xerxesXXI (May 15, 2006)

*Re: CM Punk squares off with Michael Landsberg*



RuDOLPH St. Ziggles said:


> Where exactly does he "get all mad" again?


You don't see him being defensive and irritated when he accuses the host of an agenda?


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk squares off with Michael Landsberg*

I think that was the most uncomfortable interview I've ever seen. As someone else said, Landsberg made his baiting way too obvious, and he just jumped from rehashed topic to rehashed topic. Painful. 

When they were talking about his upcoming plans, alright. Then the trite WWE and hockey questions got a bit annoying. Too long and you can tell both of these guys are trying to press each others buttons by the end of it.

"I'm here to talk about my future in UFC..."

"Right but..."

:no:



"Stay tuned... More with CM PUNK... erm... Phil Brooks, next"

LOLed at that.

I gotta watch 13:00+ over again. Oh god what a mess.


----------



## TrueUnderdog (Dec 15, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk squares off with Michael Landsberg*



ka4life1 said:


> Please WWE let Paul Heyman have an interview with this guy.
> 
> 
> Hats off to Punk though, He handled it really well.


Heymans been on the show in the past


----------



## pagi (May 2, 2004)

*Re: CM Punk squares off with Michael Landsberg*

Holy awkward interview batman!


----------



## D3athstr0ke (Feb 14, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk squares off with Michael Landsberg*

Landsberg is a douche, He did the same to Sonnen before


----------



## LilOlMe (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk squares off with Michael Landsberg*

Surprised by the reactions. Landsberg's interviews are usually great. He gets a lot out of wrestlers, and asks very direct questions. He's not usually combative at all.

Punk was assy and prickly right from the beginning, and that set a bad tone. Punk was full of one-word answers and sarcastic tones, and Landsberg picked up on that.

Punk just seems fucking miserable. Like one of those celebs who takes themselves way too seriously in interviews.

Punk has come off better in many other interviews, so I guess this was one of those "asshole Punk" days. Landsberg did start goading him once he picked up on that, because he probably figured "what the hell" since Punk wasn't giving him _anything_ anyway.

Punk just so came off as one of those "don't talk about my personal life!" self-important celebs, who are miserable to watch interviewed. Kind of mad that I wasted my time watching that.


ETA: I see now that Punk was pissed off about that opening clip. I went back and watched it, and I see now why he was irritated. The show was treating his whole UFC announcement irreverently. It's rude to have a guest on if you're essentially going to mock their big life-changing decision. Punk should have just called that out at the beginning of the interview, rather than doing the whole passive-aggressive thing. It made the whole interview awkward as hell.


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk squares off with Michael Landsberg*

Punk handled it well but of course punk haters find something wrong with it. I don't get why they watch something featuring someone they don't like. -.-


----------



## Jackal (Nov 6, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk squares off with Michael Landsberg*



Miss Sally said:


> Punk handled it well but of course punk haters find something wrong with it. I don't get why they watch something featuring someone they don't like. -.-


Punk was fine, twass the cunt host!


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk squares off with Michael Landsberg*

Website doesn't work for me at all, doesn't show vids.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk squares off with Michael Landsberg*

I've taken a lot of shots at Punk recently even though I have been a fan of his but fuck that Landsberg is a piece of shit douchebag.

He's a habitual line stepper & a anti-dentite, fuck that plastic face smug asshole.


----------



## FlyingElbow (Nov 24, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk squares off with Michael Landsberg*

I do kind of feel bad for Punk after that. He didn't handle it _badly_, but clamming up entirely (which is what he did) probably wasn't the way to go either.


----------



## Crona (Mar 9, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk squares off with Michael Landsberg*

For anyone who can't watch it on the site (I don't know if anyone else has posted this):


----------



## calisto (Oct 7, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk squares off with Michael Landsberg*

lol punk owned him at the end.


----------



## cmase (Nov 4, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk squares off with Michael Landsberg*



RuDOLPH St. Ziggles said:


> Punk saying "I like your gimmick kid." and taking a sip from his coffee is the best part of the interview.


I liked it 



Christmas Graps-V3 said:


> Here is Heyman being interviewed by Michael Landsberg.


Oh great, now I'm gonna have to turn off my D&B mixes and watch these interviews all day.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: CM Punk squares off with Michael Landsberg*

*Lansberg came off as a real dick in this interview. I always thought he was quite tame when he's interviewed WWE guys in the past. Maybe he's in Vince's pocket.*


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk squares off with Michael Landsberg*

From the first 30 seconds Punk was already irritated and that joke vignette just killed it, the Punk of a few years ago would have probably walked off immediately but he knows he has to show this new image of himself these days to the sporting world and this is why he grit his teeth and sat through it but he was fuming inside and he let it out in the best way possible by destroying Landsberg at the end with a smile.


----------



## xagon (Nov 14, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk squares off with Michael Landsberg*

Landsberg would probably be great as a heel announcer / backstage interviewer for WWE.


----------



## T-Viper (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk squares off with Michael Landsberg*



Oakue said:


> That's a terrible interview. The part about being punched in the face, try saying that to a guy like Finlay or Steiner and see what happens to you. I don't know what the goal of this was. To be an intentional antagonist? Contrarian? What? All he came off as was smug and arrogant and nasty to CM Punk for no real reason. You can even see, in my opinion, moments during that interview where Punk seems confused as to why the guy has decided to take tact he has. It just seems so unnecessarily random.


I've been watching Landsberg interview wrestlers since '97, he does know what he's doing, despite the fact that people constantly want to punch him in the face because he does have that personality that gets under people's skin, I get that.

His interviews are usually good though because he doesn't back off guests when they don't want to talk about something, and sometimes it gets a really engaging argument, or sometimes the guests just shut down like Punk did (same way Chael Sonnen did the first time he was on OTR). His show ("Off The Record") is not designed to get the same talking point answers that he's gonna give on ESPN or Fox. 

I mean it was only about 3 weeks ago Punk when on the tirade about WWE, but he's only interested in doing that when he can control the questions by having his buddy ask them and won't ask any follow ups or challenge him on anything he says. I get that he doesn't want to keep talking about it forever, but guess what it's going to come up at this stage in the game. 

Asking him if he's ever taken a real punch vs. a working punch is a totally legit question. Punk himself in another interview on Fox said he has never even done any proper sparring before and it was Nate Diaz himself who said Punk has a "virgin nose" and has never been punched in the face. That's the context of the question.


----------



## OZZY (Jan 31, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk squares off with Michael Landsberg*

Two things I took away from this:

1. Even though I thought it was impossible, Punks ego seems to have grown even larger. 

2. He's still all about $.

LOL "Why would we talk about UFC, you're not a UFC fighter and you have no fights"


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk squares off with Michael Landsberg*

the circus continues:


----------



## Phil_Mc_90 (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: CM Punk squares off with Michael Landsberg*

I enjoyed that.

You could tell Punk was pissed off throughout and he did make Landsberg come off looking stupid at the end

I'm not sure what I think of Landsberg, I've watched a lot of his interviews with wrestling guys and sometimes I like his questioning and other times he comes across as an idiot

Whole thing was designed by him and his producers to try and get Punk to snap though and fair play to Punk for keeping his cool, got to love the fact the main argument Landsberg had was "well you're drinking coffee how rude"


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk squares off with Michael Landsberg*

If Punk can't handle someone other than Cabana asking him questions why does he do interviews?


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: CM Punk squares off with Michael Landsberg*

seems like an interview i should check out


----------



## Tangerine (Sep 15, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk squares off with Michael Landsberg*



Stone Hot said:


> seems like an interview i should check out


You don't need to. You're going to bash Punk anyways so what's the point?


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: CM Punk squares off with Michael Landsberg*



BruceLeGorille said:


> If Punk can't handle someone other than Cabana asking him questions why does he do interviews?


Exactly


----------



## Armani (Aug 22, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk squares off with Michael Landsberg*



BruceLeGorille said:


> If Punk can't handle someone other than Cabana asking him questions why does he do interviews?


Man you hate Punk so much for no reason. You just criticize everything he does or say even if he's right. He handled every question very well and didn't get mad at all, he was very calm, it was Landsberg who was trying to piss him off with those stupid clips, you clearly don't know who Landsberg is. There are still people in this world that think celebrities should never talk back or should be perfect not everyone should have the same personality you know, fpalm.



Stone Hot said:


> Exactly


My respond is to you too, you're still too butthurt that a guy quit his job. Acting like it's the first time in history that this happened, they are all cry babies and should be nothing but ass kissers in their jobs. Sorry but some people have dignity you know.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: CM Punk squares off with Michael Landsberg*

i need a gif of Punk sippin his coffee :kermit


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: CM Punk squares off with Michael Landsberg*



Tangerine said:


> You don't need to. You're going to bash Punk anyways so what's the point?


Exactly I need more material. This interview seems perfect to get that material


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: CM Punk squares off with Michael Landsberg*



Armani said:


> My respond is to you too, you're still too butthurt that a guy quit his job. Acting like it's the first time in history that this happened, they are all cry babies and should be nothing but ass kissers in their jobs. Sorry but some people have dignity you know.


of course, but its just too much fun to bash the guy. I still respect CM Punk for what he did in wrestling, I just hate the man that is Phil Brookes outside of the ring.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk squares off with Michael Landsberg*

I could barley stomach hearing landsberg. What a fucking douche bag he is. Trying to get Punk mad by the way he was asking the questions. Next time wrestlers don't go on his show. He will be a unprofessional ass to you. More power to Punk for being calm in this interview.


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk squares off with Michael Landsberg*



Armani said:


> Man you hate Punk so much for no reason. You just criticize everything he does or say even if he's right. He handled every question very well and didn't get mad at all, he was very calm, it was Landsberg who was trying to piss him off with those stupid clips, you clearly don't know who Landsberg is. There are still people in this world that think celebrities should never talk back or should be perfect not everyone should have the same personality you know, fpalm.


He was drinking Starbucks and trying to be edgy during the whole interview, this is not how you handle a guy like Landsberg. You attack (with words) a guy like Landsberg. You take him out of his comfort zone. Or you leave like Sonnen. 

Let's be clear, Both Landsberg and Punk were top notch cunts ins this interview, from the guy who sips coffee during the interview and answer to questions with one two words to the guy who asks personal questions and mocks the former profession of the guy he interviews. 

Not hatin at all. Punk could have handled it better


----------



## jordoz (Dec 19, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk squares off with Michael Landsberg*

Odd choice for my first post but why not...

As a Canadian, I can say Landsberg has a VERY punchable face. At the best of times


----------



## Armani (Aug 22, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk squares off with Michael Landsberg*



BruceLeGorille said:


> He was drinking Starbucks and trying to be edgy during the whole interview, this is not how you handle a guy like Landsberg. You attack (with words) a guy like Landsberg. You take him out of his comfort zone. Or you leave like Sonnen.
> 
> Let's be clear, Both Landsberg and Punk were tom notch cunts ins this interview, from the guy who sips coffee during the interview and answer to questions with one two words to the guy who asks personal questions and mocks the former profession of the guy he interviews.
> 
> Not hatin at all. Punk could have handled it better


So you're not allowed to drink coffee in the morning, he had 12 hours media time, so what! Gosh some people have boring personalities, he's a grown man, it's not school anymore. He should leave :lol nice, that worked very well when Punk did back then right. 

Punk doesn't have enough information about his UFC fights to answer those stupid questions. Landsberg was trying to piss him off to get something out of him whether it was gonna be bad or good which is kinda normal, but he likes to cut people off which is annoying and disrespectful. Landsberg is one of those guys that I don't mind people insulting him because I'm pretty sure he doesn't care.


----------



## Mark_Show-Off96 (Jun 14, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk squares off with Michael Landsberg*

Landsberg looks gay


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk squares off with Michael Landsberg*



Armani said:


> So you're not allowed to drink coffee in the morning, he had 12 hours media time, so what! Gosh some people have boring personalities, he's a grown man, it's not school anymore.


It's called having an education


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

JY57 said:


> Punk on SportsCenter


:lmao at the bio. They use WWE SOTY to put him over in the UFC? I'm sure he's thrilled with that. :lol

Anyways, I have to admire Punk's gusto for doing this but he must have a deathwish. Unless they find a bum off the street then I can't see this ending well. I'm the most casual UFC fan out there but I know I've never seen CM Punk move the way these guys move. It'll pop a big number for sure for the novelty of the whole thing but I think as soon as everybody sees him fight and most likely sees him get knocked the fuck out, the hype will die down very quickly. I still can't believe the hypocrisy of this guy though. He has contradicted just about every single thing he has said and done. I also lol at UFC being the ULTIMATE fighting organisation in the world yet they're sending Punk out there, a man who has never fought in his life, to sell the sport. It's all about the promotion and Dana White knows that. He's on to a winner. Loads of people will watch to see Punk get murdered and embarrass himself and loads of people will watch to see what he does, at least with the first fight. But I don't see it lasting any longer than that unless Punk pulls off a miracle and wins...

:ti

They've got me and I'll watch but I'm not paying for it. That's the thing that's perhaps lost in all this. The crossover wrestling fans don't even pay to watch Punk wrestle. Why the hell are they going to pay $60 to watch Punk in UFC lol?


----------



## Armani (Aug 22, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk squares off with Michael Landsberg*



BruceLeGorille said:


> It's called having an education


I'm guessing you never had a decent job in life.


----------



## Chloe (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk squares off with Michael Landsberg*

Lol at people getting bent out of shape because he had coffee. Y'all are grasping at strawing to make a criticism. So what if he had a coffee during the interview? Is that not PC? Naw, fuck outta here unkout


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk squares off with Michael Landsberg*



MILO THE CHRISTMAS ENT said:


> Lol at people getting bent out of shape because he had coffee. Y'all are grasping at strawing to make a criticism. So what if he had a coffee during the interview? Is that not PC? Naw, fuck outta here unkout


I don't understand it myself. My job lets me drink coffee as long as it doesn't interfere with my work. But yeah I get what you are getting at.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk squares off with Michael Landsberg*

Damn that interviewer is a douchebag :lmao


----------



## Chloe (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk squares off with Michael Landsberg*

If I was in a situation like Punk and someone called me out for drinking coffee while talking to them, my response would be "that's too bad, i'm feeling thirsty". Hopefully that would make the person go from being all high and mighty to feeling like a jabroni which Landsberg was fulfilling.


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk squares off with Michael Landsberg*



Armani said:


> I'm guessing you never had a decent job in life.


This is the most random attack ever. Worst than "you're a virgin"


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

MILO THE CHRISTMAS ENT said:


> Lol at people getting bent out of shape because he had coffee. Y'all are grasping at *strawing *to make a criticism. So what if he had a coffee during the interview? Is that not PC? Naw, fuck outta here unkout


What is this strawing that you speak of? Strawing....drawing....draw? I see, you're trying to make this another discussion about Punk not being a draw. I see what you're doing. 8*D

Landsberg interviewing Punk and everybody is arguing over who the bigger douche is? Why lol? The answer should be obvious.


----------



## Armani (Aug 22, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk squares off with Michael Landsberg*



BruceLeGorille said:


> This is the most random attack ever. Worst than "you're a virgin"


It's not really random when you think about it. You're talking about coffee being a big thing when it's really just a normal thing to have or bring in to a job which is what Punk is part of now. So education really :lol you don't even know what people do in jobs, be more creative, well maybe you will have better material next time hating on Punk :grin2:.


----------



## Rexx (Oct 25, 2014)

Michael Landsberg if a ******.

Punk should have dropped a pipebomb on him.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk squares off with Michael Landsberg*



xerxesXXI said:


> You don't see him being defensive and irritated when he accuses the host of an agenda?


He's calm and composed throughout the interview, never really angry. He does accuse him of having an agenda but he does it far further in than the average MMA fighter would, I would assume. Punk handled the interview well.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

:bored

- Vic


----------



## xerxesXXI (May 15, 2006)

*Re: CM Punk squares off with Michael Landsberg*



RuDOLPH St. Ziggles said:


> He's calm and composed throughout the interview, never really angry. He does accuse him of having an agenda but he does it far further in than the average MMA fighter would, I would assume. Punk handled the interview well.


Alright man, I respect your opinion but I guess we'll just have to agree to disagree on this one.

To me, brooks was mad as soon as the interview began (after the hype video). Brooks should've had some fun and said he'd fuck up Bieber. He needs to stop taking himself so seriously because, even if he beats a tomato can, he's still going to be the subject of scrutiny.

And he put HIMSELF in this position.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk squares off with Michael Landsberg*



xerxesXXI said:


> Alright man, I respect your opinion but I guess we'll just have to agree to disagree on this one.
> 
> To me, brooks was mad as soon as the interview began (after the hype video). Brooks should've had some fun and said he'd fuck up Bieber. He needs to stop taking himself so seriously because, even if he beats a tomato can, he's still going to be the subject of scrutiny.
> 
> And he put HIMSELF in this position.


I dunno, maybe. He took it somewhat fine I thought, since he sort of laughed it off whereas other fighters would probably either leave or get super pissed. But I see what you're saying.

To go off on a tangent, I'm not really _fully behind_ him like some on here are. In fact, while it's interesting for me to follow some of what he's doing right now, I don't magically care about UFC just because Punk is there. I guess I'll never relate to uber Punk marks because I can't think of a single person I don't know personally whom I care about enough to follow what they're doing regardless of what that may be.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

does CM Punk is trainig yet? a camp?

Fighting in 2015 is a bit rushed... I think he needs one year of training at best if he doesn't want to be out of the first round


----------



## FeedMePaige (Nov 21, 2014)

.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

CM Punk Laughs Off Green Ranger Challenge For UFC Debut

CM Punk could choose ANY opponent for his UFC debut ... but it almost certainly won't be the Green Power Ranger -- not based on CM's reaction to the guy's name, anyway.

The former WWE champ was in NYC Thursday when he told our photog how training is going for his first bout in the Octagon. His new UFC contract was announced earlier this month.

CM wouldn't name names yet as far as his first opponent -- looks like he's enjoying the speculation. But you gotta see his reaction when we bring up Jason David Frank -- a former Power Ranger who's been calling out Punk. He's clearly not impressed.

Go go ... go to sleep.










Read more: http://www.tmz.com/2014/12/18/cm-punk-ufc-fight-green-ranger-fighting-debut-wwe/#ixzz3MXPm9lQX


----------



## Joe88 (Nov 2, 2013)

> CM Punk has chosen the Roufusport MMA Academy as his training camp and start there in less than two weeks, according to MMA personality and podcaster @FrontRowBrian. The camp is located in Milwaukee, WI and specializes in MMA, Muay Thai Kickboxing, Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu and Boxing.


http://www.sescoops.com/report-cm-punk-train-mma-academy-early-january/


Looks like Punk is training close to home.


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

He'll be training with good fighters. Ben Askren to get his wrestling down, Anthony Pettis for his striking, and I'm assuming he'll still be training with the Gracies for his BJJ.


----------



## Krispenwah (Oct 29, 2014)

Wonder how feels Askren about this.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

> UFC star Cole Miller, who often trains with CM Punk, tells MMAFighting.com that he believes Punk will do very well in UFC. Miller said:
> 
> "This guy doesn't just have a chance, he's gonna kick somebody's ass. I think he'll do very well. I don't think he's trying to make a 10-year career out of this. But he's going to shake things up, whoop some ass and prove a lot of people wrong. I expect him to do very well against whoever they put up against him."
> 
> ...


Interesting.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Krispenwah said:


> Wonder how feels Askren about this.


Was just about to say the same thing. That douche has been very vocal and sour over the signing of Punk.


----------



## own1997 (Jul 7, 2014)

House Blackbeard said:


> Was just about to say the same thing. That douche has been very vocal and sour over the signing of Punk.


I was thinking the same. If I was Punk, I wouldn't want to train with someone who I knew was vocal against me. I get that it is close to his home but I'm not so sure Roufusport is going to be a good environment for him especially considering the allegations made against them.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

Is there any news on what weight class Punk'll be fighting at? I know he said likely middleweight, wondering if it's confirmed?

Punk v Silva I'd like to see (one could dream, this on the assumption Punk won't be totally shit and even deserves to go up against someone of Silva's caliber.)


----------



## supernova (Aug 1, 2013)

TCE said:


> He'll be training with good fighters. Ben Askren to get his wrestling down, Anthony Pettis for his striking, and I'm assuming he'll still be training with the Gracies for his BJJ.


He will still get destroyed against any UFC-level talent. You can't just train it for 7 months, even with the best trainers, and think you have any shot against guys who not only have been training for years, but have innate talent as well. Most UFC guys have been wrestling or doing BJJ since they were in grade school.

There are also innate things you cannot teach that you need to be successful in the UFC:
1. Good chin
2. Good instincts
3. Not afraid to get hit hard

We don't know if Punk has any of those 3. We know he is tough (all pro wrestlers are), but there's a huge difference between getting hit in pro wrestling and getting punched in the nose by a middleweight (I think) MMA fighter.

Unless Dana signs a tin can for him, he will get dismantled. Bad.


----------



## xerxesXXI (May 15, 2006)

It appears Brooks will be training with Anthony Pettis and his camp. Pettis is the ufc lightweight champ and was a dominating coach on the latest season of the ultimate fighter. I'm surprised no one has mentioned this yet. Maybe his marks are leaving him already


----------



## own1997 (Jul 7, 2014)

xerxesXXI said:


> It appears Brooks will be training with Anthony Pettis and his camp. Pettis is the ufc lightweight champ and was a dominating coach on the latest season of the ultimate fighter. I'm surprised no one has mentioned this yet. Maybe his marks are leaving him already


It was reported days ago.


----------



## xerxesXXI (May 15, 2006)

That explains all the recent posts here. Thanks dude


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*I love how pretty much every question was either a softball or was answered with "I've not decided yet" kinda wasted an hour, ah well what did I expect?*


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

Punk face is priceless lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

wrong thread


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

:ti :ti


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

> CM Punk began training with his new camp, Roufusport, in Milwaukee, Wisconsin today. Punk will be training with head coach Duke Roufus and wrestling coach Ben Askren.
> 
> Askren, who previously mocked UFC signing Punk on Twitter, talked to FOX Sports about being Punk's coach and said Punk won't get any special treatment. He said:
> 
> ...


source: lordsofpain.net

:


----------



## Krispenwah (Oct 29, 2014)

Cm Punk da GOAT give Pettis a black eye in his first training session. :lol


----------



## hulksterxpac (Jan 6, 2015)

Cant wait until his first fight. Literally got be super impressive or he could be beaten like a pulp. There's little middle ground.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)




----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)




----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

I am glad Phil finally shaved off that ridiculous haircut.


----------



## boxing1836 (May 21, 2015)

as more time passes the more i think he is bluffing, first it got delayed to late 2015, then 2016. he looks no different in shape wise than before, he just isnt ready and is never going to be ready.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

boxing1836 said:


> as more time passes the more i think he is bluffing, first it got delayed to late 2015, then 2016. he looks no different in shape wise than before, he just isnt ready and is never going to be ready.


fpalm He isn't training to get jacked, this isn't pro-wrestling/body-building :lol, look at Anderson Silva and Cain Velasquez.

He's training to become as skilled in all facets of MMA as he can. His conditioning has never been an issue, it's actually his biggest strength.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Blackbeard said:


> I am glad Phil finally shaved off that ridiculous haircut.


What's ridiculous about slicked back hair, exactly?


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Soul Cat said:


> What's ridiculous about slicked back hair, exactly?


Anyone not named Jon Hamm can't pull it off


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Blackbeard said:


> Anyone not named Jon Hamm can't pull it off


Alright. So most men since it's a common hairstyle.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Damn, Punk got kinda big unk


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Of course he has, it's the first time he's properly worked out his whole career.

:ti


----------



## Eliko (Oct 2, 2014)

*4th annual CM Punk Interview with Ariel Helwani*







posted just now .


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: 4th annual CM Punk Interview with Ariel Helwani*

Thanks for posting. I am going to watch this in the morning, but it'll be good.


----------



## DarkLady (Oct 5, 2014)

*Re: 4th annual CM Punk Interview with Ariel Helwani*

Just started, great interview so far. He looks far less miserable, that's for sure. :lol


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: 4th annual CM Punk Interview with Ariel Helwani*

Great interview. Thanks.


----------



## Emerald guardian (Apr 4, 2005)

*Re: 4th annual CM Punk Interview with Ariel Helwani*

God this guy insufferable I dunno why people love CM Punk so much he's not even top 20. All he ever did was break kayfabe to manipulate smarks into thinking he was a good promo worker, guy couldn't cut a promo without whining about something. People always talk about how he could've took WWE to new heights in 2011 but that's make believe he's never been bigger than Cena.


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: 4th annual CM Punk Interview with Ariel Helwani*



Emerald guardian said:


> God this guy insufferable I dunno why people love CM Punk so much he's not even top 20. All he ever did was break kayfabe to manipulate smarks into thinking he was a good promo worker, guy couldn't cut a promo without whining about something. People always talk about how he could've took WWE to new heights in 2011 but that's make believe he's never been bigger than Cena.


Watch the interview and try harder.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: 4th annual CM Punk Interview with Ariel Helwani*

Good interview, thanks for posting (Y)


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: 4th annual CM Punk Interview with Ariel Helwani*

Side note:- quick question as i expect this thread to bring out Punk Fans.

Any idea what the story is behind the tweet at Virgil? just seemed straight to the extreme response even for Punk..


----------



## Emerald guardian (Apr 4, 2005)

*Re: 4th annual CM Punk Interview with Ariel Helwani*



Redzero said:


> Watch the interview and try harder.


Judging by your sig and avatar you're one of those indy nerds, foh don't quote me again.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: 4th annual CM Punk Interview with Ariel Helwani*

Shouldn't this be in the UFC area?


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: 4th annual CM Punk Interview with Ariel Helwani*

This has nothing to do with WWE

Get this shit out of here.


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: 4th annual CM Punk Interview with Ariel Helwani*

What is he complaining about this time?


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: 4th annual CM Punk Interview with Ariel Helwani*

Good interview, thanks for sharing OP . 

He looks so much better now than what he did during his final few months with WWE.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: 4th annual CM Punk Interview with Ariel Helwani*

He says Ape could go back to the WWE tomorrow :drose


i notice they have a fucking huge Funko Pop collection in the house i'm a bit jealous


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: 4th annual CM Punk Interview with Ariel Helwani*

Punk looks a lot more happy than his WWE days


----------



## Papadoc81 (Jun 3, 2015)

*Re: 4th annual CM Punk Interview with Ariel Helwani*



Emerald guardian said:


> God this guy insufferable *I dunno why people love CM Punk* so much he's not even top 20. All he ever did was break kayfabe to manipulate smarks into thinking he was a good promo worker, guy couldn't cut a promo without whining about something. People always talk about how he could've took WWE to new heights in 2011 but that's make believe he's never been bigger than Cena.


Because he WAS a great promo and had great matches. What more reason does there need to be, because essentially that is all that really matters.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

*Re: 4th annual CM Punk Interview with Ariel Helwani*

I love listening to Punk talk, especially in interviews. He's very articulate and honest. Thank you for posting.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

*Re: 4th annual CM Punk Interview with Ariel Helwani*



BornBad said:


> i notice they have a fucking huge Funko Pop collection in the house i'm a bit jealous


God, SAME!


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

*Re: 4th annual CM Punk Interview with Ariel Helwani*

Punk is one of the few people on this planet that I will sit and watch a 45 minute interview for. I always think I'm going to quit but his interviews are so engaging I end up watching the whole thing.


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

*Re: 4th annual CM Punk Interview with Ariel Helwani*

Punk haters in this thread are hilarious. Why even bother posting in the thread?


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan (Feb 8, 2014)

*Re: 4th annual CM Punk Interview with Ariel Helwani*

Doing good, still think he's in for a rude awakening in MMA though. He should get back to doing what he does best, which is wrestling. WWE isn't the only option anymore.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*Re: 4th annual CM Punk Interview with Ariel Helwani*

I gotta be honest, if he's not talking about wrestling/WWE, I simply don't give a shit to listen to him.


----------



## Stephen90 (Mar 31, 2015)

*Re: 4th annual CM Punk Interview with Ariel Helwani*



ErickRowan_Fan said:


> Doing good, still think he's in for a rude awakening in MMA though. He should get back to doing what he does best, which is wrestling. WWE isn't the only option anymore.


 I'll say he'll win about 2 of 3 fights in MMA then gets knocked out and retires. He'll then spend the rest of his time wrestling in Japan and writing for Marvel. I just don't see him ever returning to the WWE. He hates HHH to much to ever go back there.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

*CM Punk Q&A at UFC Chicago*







* Punk says he hopes to fight by the end of the year, but it's all up to his coaches.

* He says he's much happier than when he was in the WWE. He says AJ Lee isn't there tonight because she's at home playing Batman video games.

* A fan asks a really stupid question about Mighty Mouse Johnson fighting a bodyguard. Punk says "Don't f*ck with Mighty Mouse."

* A drunk fan asks how he'll prove people wrong. CM Punk says he'll just win his first fight and prove it that way.

* He says dealing with nerves in MMA is heavily mental.

* A fan comes up and says another 0-0 fighter from the Milwaukee area is calling him out and hates Roufusport. The guy is filming it for that guy, and it's really lame. CM Punk says he doesn't even think about that fight, and tells him to get out of here.

* A fan asks for a shout out for his friends. This is lame.

* ANOTHER fan comes up and says he's been asking for a fight on Twitter. He tries to cut a promo and says Punk's scared of him.

* CM Punk notices a fan who is at a lot of his signings and thanks her for coming. She asks what his favorite fan experience was, and he jokes that it was the guy before her, but then said it's genuine fans like her.

* Punk says he's obsessed with getting better at everything.

* CM Punk was planning on doing a test weight cut with Erik Koch and Anthony Pettis, but they got hurt before this card happen. He'll weight until another team member has a fight. He wakes up at 190 pounds, and wants to cut to 170 pounds.

* He still has a home in Chicago.

* He doesn't know which pro wrestler he'd want to fight in MMA, and thinks that if he answered people would try to find weird meaning behind it. He jokes it would be Colt Cabana or the Young Bucks.

* CM Punk says he would have accepted an offer to be on The Ultimate Fighter, and actually offered to do it.

* He calls training at Roufusport "humbling" and says they really care about his growth, and could "probably murder" him/

* Punk says mixing all of the aspects of MMA all together has been tough, and his coaches believe in striking while training jiu-jitsu.

* CM Punk says it's a grilled cheese, not a cheese toasted.

* Punk says he went to all of the Blackhawks playoff games in Chicago, and delayed moving for it.

* Punk is asked if he has any comments about ....., and says not really. The fan says "Okay, good. F*ck him."

* Dan Henderson is his favorite old-school fighter.

* Punk says Daniel Cormier has a giant head.

* He loves Conor McGregor's antics and thinks he's great for the sport.

* Punk says Dana White would beat Vince McMahon in a UFC fight.

* He says in his mind, he'd take a fight in three months, but his coaches would probably disagree.

* CM Punk says he won't get a Reebok tattoo, and a fan says "F*ck Reebok."

* Daniel Cormier says he's cashing in his Money in the Bank briefcase. Punk says that he should learn to cut a promo first. Cormier asks if the number Punk gave him yesterday was really Seth Rollins'. Punk says yes.

* Punk says he kept the CM Punk name because he's had it since he was 15 and it makes him a lot of money.


----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk Q&A at UFC Chicago*

Who the fuck is CM Punk and what does he have to do with WWE?


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Honestly, I've never met Punk, only seen him live so I can't really go by experience here or can I knock anybody who may have had experiences with Punk, as that's their experience and things, however Punk to me, specially lately, really does seem as though he's a pretty decent guy really, specially if he's approached well and respectable, he seems to know his position and understand why people approach him, but if he's approached respectfully, he seems to be a pretty nice and decent dude to his fans who kindly approach him, such as the guy at 18:25 that rambles a little here, Punk was real nice with that guy.

And like the OTR interview, I felt personally he came across with great dignity on there and he did mention how he understands that people are going to ask and be more interested in his wrestling career at the moment, even if it's not really what he wants to talk about and is probably fed up with it, he seems to get it, whether he's just become a lot more mellow and chilled since leaving the frustrations of the WWE, I'm not sure but he does lately, from what I've seen seem like a pretty decent dude and that girl who's on this video also has said how she's always defending him in regards to this, and she goes to see him a lot, so that must say something in itself also otherwise surely she would have stopped by now.

Anyway, thanks for sharing this, it's a good watch 

Edit : 29 mins, the fan about ..... 'Fuck him' haha


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

"You might remember me from Twitter is the greatest Troy McClure that the Simpsons never used" :lol The fan trying to fight and then trolling his sister was GOAT material. Punk buries retards harder than most people can.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Lol right away you knew that guy was a clown. " You might remember me from Twitter..." After a day who the hell is going to remember a pointless social media exchange. Especially a guy who is as busy as anyone in real life like CM Punk.

But after dude said are you a UFC fighter, Punk should've never responded instead of calling him a bitch. That already gave dude the satisfaction. He shouldn't feel the need to justify himself at a fake tough guy who spends most of his time on Twitter fucking with celebs or whatever. Not worth the time.

Both of them look like asses.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Blackbeard said:


> I am glad Phil finally shaved off that ridiculous haircut.


Looks like a Salvadoran gang member now.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

CM Punk Is Too Nice: The Former WWE Star Trains for His UFC Debut

Phil Brooks is ready to fight for real: "It can be fucking scary," he says, "but I like embracing the things that scare me"

Bop, bop, bop!"

With every series of jabs CM Punk lands, his muay thai coach, Scott Cushman, annunciates the impact. Bouncing on his toes, Punk lunges forward for another combination into Cushman's gloves. "Bop, bop!" This carries on for a few more minutes until a tiny digital timekeeper buzzes, signaling that it's time to rotate and simulate a new series of strikes. When their hour-long session expires, Punk's sweat-soaked Marvel T-shirt is saturated a new hue of blue.

I'm always a little bit frustrated, because it's just repetition to get muscle memory down so I'm not making the same mistakes," he says, pausing to catch his breath and peel a banana, which is all he can really keep down during workouts. "I think it's a lot harder than people realize. You're re-learning this entirely new skillset and trying to condition your body to do things it wouldn't normally do. It's challenging and it's fun."

That's good news for fans of the 36-year-old Ultimate Fighting Championship middleweight rookie and retired pro wrestler, who haven't seen him relish his work for some time. Toward the end of his nearly eight-year stint with Vince McMahon's World Wrestling Entertainment – during which he became arguably the promotion's second-most widely recognized personality after John Cena – Punk (real name: Phil Brooks) was openly wary of his employer and always seemed close to walking out. Finally, after the company's Royal Rumble pay-per-view event in January 2014, he did just that. Ten months later, he broke his silence with an interview on good friend and fellow grappler Colt Cabana's Art of Wrestling podcast, in which he lashed out at WWE's "lazy" medical staff for what he saw as a mishandling of his health and wellness (that appearance resulted in a still-ongoing defamation lawsuit filed against Punk and Cabana, aka Scott Colton, by WWE senior ringside physician Chris Amann). A couple weeks later, he stunned just about everyone by announcing he'd signed with UFC. And despite initial backlash from a contingent of wrestling audiences and requisite skepticism from mixed martial arts competitors and admirers, he couldn't be more content.

"For the longest time [in] what I did, the competition wasn't that clean-cut," he reflects on his WWE tenure. "It didn't matter if you were the best. There's slimy backstage politics, there's always somebody trying to undercut you. To me, there's something romantic about just you and another guy locked inside a cage and the better man wins. In that time and space, nothing else matters. I definitely think it can be fucking scary, but I like embracing the things that scare me."

And to most people, the dungeon-like atmosphere of Milwaukee's Roufusport Mixed Martial Arts Academy, where Punk trains for several hours a day during the week, would be pretty damn foreboding. The facility itself – named for and co-founded by Punk's head coach, kickboxing legend Duke Roufus – is tucked away inside an entrance across from a drive-thru ATM kiosk and down two flights of stairs. Whatever air makes its way into that basement gym is dense and odorous. Nineties hip-hop blares, and the décor is spare, to say the least. Workout mats, mesh netting, a practice ring and some punching bags are about all that spruces up the joint. Fliers for upcoming MMA fights and posters of Roufusport-bred success stories like local hero and former UFC Lightweight Champion Anthony Pettis sporadically adorn the walls as motivation. The trainees keep their waters, protein drinks, smoothies and salads in a modest fridge behind the reception desk, and there's a break room/pro-shop of sorts to the far right, bedecked with folding chairs and Roufusport-branded equipment and apparel. It's a far cry from the arenas Punk had grown accustomed to selling out, and there's certainly no road crew building up and breaking down the space. He even helps spray down mats after workouts. They all do. It's a communal environment, and Punk's eager to pay his dues.

"I've thanked everybody for letting me train there, and they're always like, 'You've been here six months. You're part of the team,'" he says appreciatively, between bites of an Asian salad with grilled chicken at his preferred Milwaukee burger joint following a rigorous Monday afternoon of fight prep. "To me, that means a lot, 'cause not a single person needed to be nice to me. I will maybe always feel like, 'Eh, I'm kinda not [part of the team],' so when I'm in that gym I try to be low-key, have my mouth shut and keep my eyes and ears open. But they've welcomed me with open arms."

For those endeared to Punk's more outsized persona, the one that's made headlines in wrestling circles and beyond with fourth-wall-breaking "pipe bomb" promos and confrontational social-media outbursts, fear not: He is still plenty gruff and guarded. Regarding skeptics who've grown impatient waiting for his debut UFC battle to be announced – this December remains an aspirational, if not realistic, goal – he rebuts, "I gotta train, I gotta fight, and everybody's already like, 'I'm bored. He hasn't fought yet.' Well go fuck yourself." And on the topic of over-enthusiastic fans that spy him on the streets of Milwaukee with his dog, Larry Talbot (named for Lon Chaney Jr.'s character in the The Wolf Man), and get a bit too close for comfort, he advises, "If you recognize that I'm walking my dog, don't sprint at me from across the street. My dog is going to bite you. I'm always amazed that people are shocked when their despicable action causes an equally despicable reaction."

It's enough to make you wonder why on Earth he'd allow a journalist to shadow him for two days, let alone spend time in his home and among the second family of MMA comrades he's come to value dearly. According to Punk, it's precisely so that his peers get the spotlight they deserve, and so that the hubbub surrounding his transition into UFC helps recontextualize a sport that, for many, still seems barbaric.

"Part of me thinks doing it will hopefully get some eyes on the fighters I train with who deserve to be where I am already or signed by other organizations," he says, having polished off his salad and requested a refill of ice water. "Duke [Roufus] and I have the same philosophy of a high tide raises all ships, so whatever good I can bring anybody's way, I look at it as a positive. I know this is a piece on me, but where I train and who I train with is a big part of my life."

And besides, he insists that he's getting "less cynical with age, maybe," or at least that "the stuff that really grinds my gears has happened to me so often that I'm over it. I'm trying to react different ways and see how it works. You can only wig out on people so much." (Case in point: His subsequent, relatively composed handling of an aggressive Q&A participant four days later.)

The other major component that's helped rewrite Punk's narrative over the past couple years is marrying former WWE superstar and road ally April "AJ Lee" Mendez-Brooks. He and Mendez-Brooks − whom he affectionately refers to by the shorthand "Ape" − grew to become confidants and close pals while touring with WWE as the promotion's top male and female superstar, respectively. While trapped in what often felt like a traveling circus with no honesty or transparency, Punk at last found someone he could count on.

"That's the whole reason I asked her to marry me," he says with a satisfied smile as the waitress metes out our check. "We were friends on the road for so long and she knew everything about me. I would tell her every stupid thing I ever did, and it's come back to bite me in the ass in certain respects, but there's no secrets, and I'd have it no other way."

And like any grateful husband whose partner supports their latest whim, he's quick to thank Mendez-Brooks, who's in Las Vegas for her sister's wedding at present, "for moving to Milwaukee because I wanna do this stupid thing where I get punched in the face." He's also head over heels enough to assert that if "she wants to move somewhere because of something she has an opportunity to do, I would jump at it."

Conviction about high tides and devout straight-edge ethos (Punk has always been outspoken on and off-screen about abstaining from drugs and alcohol) notwithstanding, that restlessness sums up Punk's fundamental philosophy: Leap before you look, and don't get ahead of yourself. It's the mindset that steered the proud Chicago native (he sports a tattoo of his beloved Blackhawks on his shin) toward backyard wrestling when he was 15 and couldn't work his way onto the high school football team. It's what compelled him to get in the van with buddy Cabana and perform for peanuts in gyms and VFW halls. And most recently, it's the attitude that enabled him to walk out of a lucrative career and try his hand at something comparatively alien, scrutiny be damned. Per his showbiz name, and consistent with the company he keeps (Rancid's Lars Frederiksen is among his close friends), it's all punk to Punk.

"I think, fundamentally, the core of everything I do is punk rock," he explains over kale, eggs, almond butter and toast at the renovated loft he shares with Mendez-Brooks (whom he credits with decorations like skull-emblazoned throw pillows) prior to that Monday's workout. "[People ask], 'Why do you wanna fight? You have this great wrestling career. Aren't you worried you're gonna lose?' Well, if I was worried about losing, I would have never done anything in life. Why do people go to college? Aren't they afraid of getting an F? Why do you get in your car to go to work? Aren't you afraid of getting hit by a car? I don't dwell on the negative stuff."

That last part is hard to authenticate. Spend enough time with Punk, and it's clear that for every coach's mantra that's sunk in, there are just as many critical voices to tune out. Asked matter-of-factly while being seated for dinner about the choice to compete in UFC as CM Punk and not Phil Brooks, he non-sequiturs from pointing out how, "Nobody calls Rampage 'Quinton Jackson.' Nobody calls Korean Zombie whatever the fuck his real name is," to inferring judgment and remarking, "I think there's people who are negative for the sake of being negative and that's just something they can pick on. Who gives a shit? Who cares?" But by the time he's polished off his meal and grown less wary of being cornered, he surmises, "I understand all the negativity, but I only have so many goes around the sun. I'm gonna capitalize on everything I can, and I'm gonna be the best at whatever I can."

This duality is an on-the-nose, but accurate, metaphor for his tendencies as an MMA fighter. Box him in, and he'll batter his way out. Give him some space, and he'll stay nimble on his toes and get in a rhythm of purposeful uppercuts and cross-strikes. Right now, he's enduring what coaches Cushman and Roufus call a "crash course" of training. (Or, as Cushman sums up more pointedly, "He's jumping in to the deep end of the pool without his floaties.") Punk's age and the anticipation of a near-future bout have hastened the usual process, but he seems to thriving off the constraints.

"I don't waste time when I'm in here," he says after a round of group jiu-jitsu drills. "I don't play grab-ass and I don't fuck around. Every day I'm walking out the door, I feel, 'That's a good workout and I gave it my all,' but I also can't wait to get back in there, because there's so much more I need to work on."

In terms of technique, that translates to moving through his body more and throwing from his shoulders less. Punk will be the first one to confess that he's more comfortable on the ground, and he proves that point during mat-wrestling rotations with his teammates, where even when he's being dominated from up top and good-naturedly berated, he's grinning through his "Brooks"-embossed mouthpiece and getting off on the challenge. ("I talk shit back," he promises.) It's on two feet that he's prone to frustrated body language, even pausing while shadowboxing with Cushman to acknowledge, "This is where I'm thinking too much." He's not intimidated by the physicality, but coming from 15 years in pro wrestling, it's been an unnatural adjustment to going full throttle.

"Everything I did prior to me training here full-time was to protect the other guy, to put them before me," he explains. "People get so mad at me when I say this, but [pro wrestling] was fake. This is not. When we do jiu-jitsu, you're getting hit. That changes everything drastically. When we're in those situations, I'm too nice. I'm just wired that way, and I think it will work its way out."

Roufus concurs. Furthermore, he cautions those who underestimate Punk's abilities because of his previous profession. "I know people that are way more skilled than him but can't get in there on game night," he says. "All the experience he has being in these big crowds and performing well, that's something a lot of people don't think about. It's awesome to be a god in here in front of 20 people, but do that in front of 20,000 people when everything's at stake. That's what I'm excited about, and he's gonna excel at that."

Though in case you were wondering, Punk's not self-consciously channeling that sensation, at least not yet. Heading back to his loft after dinner, it's hard not to note that, at that very instant, Monday Night Raw is broadcasting live from Kansas City, and Punk's all the way over here in Milwaukee walking off a chopped salad. He laughs, eager to report that, "My life used to be governed by that. I would know what day it was because I would be at Monday Night Raw or SmackDown on Tuesday. My life is no longer governed by that, so I don't know when the fuck it is."

And though clearly genuine about having moved on, a bit of that trademark Punk edge (and not the straight kind) seeps in on the subject. "Put it this way," he says. "To me, Sundays are now my day to watch True Detective, The Strain and Ray Donovan. If I tweet, 'Hey, True Detective's so awesome,' there'll be a slew of people who will tweet back, 'Oh, you're tweeting during the WWE pay-per-view because you're missing it or you're really watching that.' I always go, 'What the fuck? No. I didn't know there was a pay-per-view. I'm watching goddamn Ray Donovan.' I love that I don't know my whereabouts based on, 'Oh, it's Monday night.'"

The next day, he's back at it at Roufus, though the workouts are a bit less strenuous than the prior afternoon. Maybe that has to do with everything on his plate outside the gym. While he and Cushman were sparring on Monday, news outlets began reporting that attempts by Punk's camp to dismiss Amann's lawsuit were denied. (Punk declined to comment on the matter.) And the next morning, he's due in Chicago for a gauntlet of media commitments leading up to UFC's next PPV event, even though he himself is not on the card. He's understandably distracted, but – go figure – looks back at his run as self-proclaimed "best in the world" in WWE for insight into staying focused and forging ahead.

"I think at some point in my wrestling career, I took myself way too seriously, and I took the wrestling business way too seriously," he reflects. "It probably helped sour me on the whole process. It probably helped burn me out."

Now, unlikely, as it seems, this unconventional punk-rock kid finds absolute solace in broad assessments like, "Life's too short." Whenever and whomever he fights, he's not prevailingly concerned about the outcome or even entertaining the masses. True to his track record and polarizing popularity, Punk is going to do Punk. Or as he puts it before heading up Roufusport's stairwell and resting up for a trip back home, "The entire reason I'm doing this isn't about the fight. It's about learning martial [arts], as well as something about myself. It's literally all about the journey."


Read more: http://www.rollingstone.com/sports/...the-former-wwe-star-trains-for-his-ufc-debut-


----------



## Air Guitar Tana (Aug 17, 2015)

nice and cm punk shouldn't be mentioned in same sentence


----------



## Jobu25 (Jul 24, 2014)

has it been settled when his first fight will be?


----------



## Stephen90 (Mar 31, 2015)

Jobu25 said:


> has it been settled when his first fight will be?


Nope


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

He will get destroyed.


----------



## MarkovKane (May 21, 2015)

Stephen90 said:


> Nope


I came to ask the same question. 

Considering CM Punk hung in with dudes way heavier than him in WWE, I feel that if he is fighting in his weight class, he could easily win many fights. 

I am personally a hater, so I have very low expectations of his UFC career, so I have a feeling he is going to turn me into a fan. If not, win win for me.


----------



## Stephen90 (Mar 31, 2015)

Personally I could see Punk being the next Sean Gannon.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

> MMA Fighter says Punk is Legit
> 
> Titan FC welterweight Belal Muhammad has been sparing with CM Punk, during Punk’s training. Muhammad was able to give some insight on Punk’s progress while speaking with MMA Roasted. The welterweight fighter said that Punk would knock out Cathal Pendred in the first round.
> 
> ...


Would love to watch Punk stick it to his haters! :mark:


----------



## UntilDawn (Sep 2, 2015)

Can't wait to see Punk debut inside the octagon, given his background he could really turn some heads.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

UntilDawn said:


> Can't wait to see Punk debut inside the octagon, given his background he could really turn some heads.


lol waht background?


Also, what the fuck I thought at least now they would have announced a fight for him


----------



## UntilDawn (Sep 2, 2015)

Souljah Boy said:


> lol waht background?
> 
> 
> Also, what the fuck I thought at least now they would have announced a fight for him


Mixed Martial Arts background, not in the octagon but in general. I don't think he has a fight announced...yet.


----------



## dosit (Sep 5, 2015)

i Want him back


----------



## The Masked One (Aug 29, 2015)

I'm crossing my fingers for Punk. I believe he can pull off a win.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

UntilDawn said:


> Mixed Martial Arts background, not in the octagon but in general. I don't think he has a fight announced...yet.


He has no MMA background



MarkovKane said:


> I came to ask the same question.
> 
> *Considering CM Punk hung in with dudes way heavier than him in WWE, I feel that if he is fighting in his weight class, he could easily win many fights.*
> 
> I am personally a hater, so I have very low expectations of his UFC career, so I have a feeling he is going to turn me into a fan. If not, win win for me.


Wrestling and fighting are very different things though. Wrestling with bigger people means absolutely fuck all.


----------



## UntilDawn (Sep 2, 2015)

Rush said:


> He has no MMA background


Oh I didn't mean with MMA, I meant the styles he used to use in his WWE run.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

UntilDawn said:


> Oh I didn't mean with MMA, I meant the styles he used to use in his WWE run.


when someone says "Mixed Martial Arts background" i generally assume one thing...


----------



## UntilDawn (Sep 2, 2015)

Rush said:


> when someone says "Mixed Martial Arts background" i generally assume one thing...


Yeah but I thought he had a background, silly me sorry for wasting your time. :serious:


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

People are actually looking at how and who he wrestled in WWE and trying to use that for some insight of how he will be in MMA? Wow...


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Joel said:


> People are actually looking at how and who he wrestled in WWE and trying to use that for some insight of how he will be in MMA? Wow...


The only skill/quality I would cite as an advantage from his WWE days is his stamina. The guy could wrestle 2 hour matches if he wanted to, and has ran marathons. That's the only thing really, other than maybe how to not get caught up in the crowd, but I don't think that's something that really bothers most fighters, but who knows? :draper2


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

If he fights anyone worth half a shit in the UFC, he is going to get destroyed.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

As long as he doesn't get humiliated or murdered, I'll consider it a success. I guess is that Punk will show heart and maybe surprise on the ground but will get knocked silly standing up, leading to a decision loss. Back to ignoring anymore Punk/MMA talk until that documentary or whatever the hell it is comes out.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

THANOS said:


> The only skill/quality I would cite as an advantage from his WWE days is his stamina. The guy could wrestle 2 hour matches if he wanted to, and has ran marathons. That's the only thing really, other than maybe how to not get caught up in the crowd, *but I don't think that's something that really bothers most fighters, but who knows?* :draper2


Actually that's a thing that quite a few first time fighters have a bit of trouble with. Get an adrenaline dump coming into an arena full of cheering fans and have trouble settling down because of it. Punk has wrestled in front of bigger crowds than most debutantes have fought in so he should be fine from that. 

The longer that goes by the more i think Punk will get a win in his first fight. Not if its against anyone good but he's taking his time to learn the sport a bit more which will only be helpful to him.


----------

